# Show your "field watch"



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I know divers are big favorites here and with me too. But I'm also a big fan of the field watch. So show what you have. Let's keep this within the affordable rules.

My wingman is 42mm dark blue dial. Sadly I think it is discontinued.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Classic beater


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Field watch... singular? Madness...

Clearly I have a type, and I'm interpreting field watches just about as broadly as posssible. I left out my Casio MTD-1079 and AMW-320. They have elements that straddle the line, but I'd say they are both more diver than field. (Or the AMW is whatever the heck late 80's/early 90's throwback it is)

Everything else, including Pilots and Fliegers is fair game. The early shots are missing the Orient Flight because I forgot I was wearing it. Oops.
















Wait, am I missing one?








Yep, I'm dumb.








Sorry, dude.

I certainly understand that all of these straddle some lines. None are on the far end of "pure" field watches as they would have been issued by the military, but variety is the spice of life.

There's a range here for every budget. The Timex is the cheapest (duh) at $34 USD on up to the Alpina and Oris. All were purchased within the forum unofficial limit. Lots of different functions from full on chronos, (Precisionist, ETA 251.262 with a GMT-like jumping hour function, Seiko Solar with Alarm, Ronda 5040.B). The Citizen is a simple Ronda quartz, the Timex is obviously quartz as well. The Citizen's an Eco-Drive with small seconds. Three different automatics (Orient's 48743 w/o hacking or handwinding, ETA 2824-2 standard and modified Sellita SW220.) The Wenger commando has the conventional uniderectional bezel and the Seiko Adventure has an internal compass bezel.

If anyone is interested, the Citizen on the top right is up for sale. Clearly I need to thin the herd and it gets the least wear out of the group...

Edit: forgot one thing. This group also includes my size outliers, so this is pretty much the range of sizes I wear. The Timex is 40mm, the Oris and VSA Chrono Classic are 45mm and everything else is in-between.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Watch? Check 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Coincidentally, I just took these photos a few hours ago. I know the Laco LE200 isn't a clear cut field watch, but with the matte steel case and the black bezel I think it's close enough to the Bundeswehr chrono style to qualify for this thread.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

If we include pilot-esque watches, I only have this one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I think this a field watch? That leads me to the question. What makes a watch fit into a genre of said field classification?









Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

SNKN25 on a Zulu. Looking to mod into a bigger 39-20 S5 case.

View attachment 12369229


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Alba APTB211


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

Think this counts


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This one's really a surf watch, but has elements of a field watch:








This one's called a diver, but on leather it's a bad-ass field watch:


----------



## Phil_P13 (Jul 22, 2017)

Seiko SNK809

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Honestly the only one I have.....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Have that Citizen on a black Perlon now = better.























Funny thing, with all those I usually wear an Aquaracer WAY2111-B


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have Timex Expedition T40051 and the Seiko SNK803 but no pictures


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL at how few actual field watches are in this thread, starting with the original post.

As I understand it, a field watch has a full 12 numerals plus 13-24 in a secondary ring.

See ConfusedOne's Hamilton Khaki for a classic example.

A pilot watch is not automatically a field watch. Some can be, but a B-Uhr is clearly NOT a field watch.

A chronograph is not a field watch. A world timer is not a field watch. A diver is not field watch.

Anyway, here's mine.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

DC guy said:


> LOL at how few actual field watches are in this thread, starting with the original post.
> 
> As I understand it, a field watch has a full 12 numerals plus 13-24 in a secondary ring.
> 
> ...


From what I've concluded a "field watch" should be is big contrasting numbers/markers with little else on the dial. Simple, durable, and legible. Never heard of the 13-24 in secondary ring though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

Timex Scout Chrono...


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Show your "field watch"*

My only field watch...










Edit to add: This may also qualify. Depends on what your definition of a field watch is I guess.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Kluver said:


> From what I've concluded a "field watch" should be is big contrasting numbers/markers with little else on the dial. Simple, durable, and legible. Never heard of the 13-24 in secondary ring though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with that definition but variations are inevitable. Classic example now that this one is in need of new batt with at 10:08 formation

20170723_114055 (1) by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Close enough for me. Combat 7


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These apply, I'd say.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

DC guy said:


> LOL at how few actual field watches are in this thread, starting with the original post.
> 
> As I understand it, a field watch has a full 12 numerals plus 13-24 in a secondary ring.
> 
> ...


DC guy, please provide a source of your definition of "field watch". The reason I ask is I have searched the internet for an official horological dictionary and I can't seem to find it. So, it looks like you have a very narrow definition that I hope you can document.

I found an article from "Gear Patrol" (https://gearpatrol.com/2014/06/17/best-field-watches-for-men-2/) which seems to match the general definition of "field watch" that is commonly believed.

Quote: *So what should you look for in an ideal field watch? The same attributes the military found in classic general issue watches like the American A-11 or British W10 - that is, simplicity, durability and legibility. Dials should have big, contrasting markers and little else adorning them. Cases should protect movements from hard knocks. There should be lume aplenty.*
*And that's pretty much it..........
 
*That seems to be good description of the watches presented here and in my original post.


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kluver said:


> From what I've concluded a "field watch" should be is big contrasting numbers/markers with little else on the dial. Simple, durable, and legible. Never heard of the 13-24 in secondary ring though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Don't think 13-24 secondary ring is a typical requirement of a field watch.


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

RAM Rugged field watch:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is the T40051 on a Nato International G-10 strap.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Had this delivered yesterday - £42-00 on Ebay, free shipping from China:

















Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Mod

"Cappuccino"

2017-07-23_02-44-44 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

2017-07-23_02-45-06 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Eco-drive, 37mm, slightly domed crystal


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I agree with that definition but variations are inevitable. Classic example now that this one is in need of new batt with at 10:08 formation
> 
> 20170723_114055 (1) by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


No clear cut definition I don't think, unlike a dive watch watch having a timing bezel and WR.



jcombs1 said:


> Close enough for me. Combat 7
> View attachment 12371105


Nice!!!



rreimer91 said:


> Agreed. Don't think 13-24 secondary ring is a typical requirement of a field watch.


Yea never heard of that before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Field watch?


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

my favorite watch in my collection. simple,clean and amazing accuracy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Definitely my favorite style of watch. Flipped/returned all but the glycine on my wrist now.


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

H. Goose "Saluda"

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## lavantmj (Sep 5, 2017)

Defender feeling a bit nautical today


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

the middle one is the same as post 12, after being transplanted into a bigger case (and frankly, I'm shocked at how sync'ed the 2 analogs are)


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

My not-a-field-watch. Good enough for my field. Still working on the brushed finish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Bulova Gemini 63A120, ETA 6498 hand wind.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Combat 7


----------



## stevens (Oct 8, 2009)

Hamilton.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

A few of mine (incomplete).


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Horrible Gelatinous Blob (Nov 29, 2010)

My all time favorite style!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Victorinox 260008 CB


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

One of my "field" watches.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Invicta 8926 mod


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Not one for the purists out there, but I spent 27 years in the military, plenty of time 'in the field', and this watch served me well for a good portion of that. So it's MY Field Watch. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hard to argue with the Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

As much as I like Hamilton Khaki (both mechanical and automatic), I must have gotten lazy and now I rely on a battery to keep the movement ticking.

Last night I thought about feeding some power into Khaki so I can wear it today, and I couldn't. I am too lazy to wind a watch now.

Enter Marathon TSAR. I can even swim with it. Can't wait to put bracelet on it, like all true field watches.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

geeze, too lazy to wind a watch??!!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Not only winding, but rolling the date wheel to yesterday, cycling through hours, and finally setting the minute according to the atomic clock, after zeroing the second hand.

At one point, I told myself I would never horde a bunch of automatic watches, but here I am...

In my watch box, my Quartz are the only ones keeping current time. Sigh.


----------



## JamesPow (Sep 8, 2017)

Digging that Khaki <3


----------



## EDCTimes (Jun 1, 2017)

JamesPow said:


> Digging that Khaki <3


His pic is much better than my pic.... I have that same watch and love it....Mine still sports the original lighter colored leather strap. That too will change


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks; I'm glad those photos turned out okay! Mine actually has the strap that came on it. There are two versions of the watch: black dial with tan strap, and dark green dial with green strap. Mine's the latter. The dial is dark enough that the color is pretty subtle unless you're in bright sunlight.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If you like comfort in the field, I suggest a B&R Band











Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks; I'm glad those photos turned out okay! Mine actually has the strap that came on it. There are two versions of the watch: black dial with tan strap, and dark green dial with green strap. Mine's the latter. The dial is dark enough that the color is pretty subtle unless you're in bright sunlight.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A few more of my field watches.....Timex seems to fit the field watch criteria quite well.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

DC guy said:


> LOL at how few actual field watches are in this thread, starting with the original post.
> 
> As I understand it, a field watch has a full 12 numerals plus 13-24 in a secondary ring.
> 
> ...


^THIS^

I too am baffled by what people consider a field watch. To me, the 13-24 markers, _for the most part_, are what differentiate field watches from aviation watches (Weiss is a good example of a _non _13-24 field watch). There are a lot of pilot watches on here being called field watches, though. A 3-6-9-12 dial is a big giveaway that it's a pilot watch. 5-10...55 watches are b-dial b-uhr watches... definitely pilot. Chronos are chronos and divers are divers. Sometimes you'll see a hybrid... like the Seiko Spork. In that case I look at WR. Field watches and pilot watches generally have lower WR ratings than divers. At 200m, I'd call the Spork a diver... with a pilot dial.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wrong thread.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll play. My field watch that failed to fail me for over a decade, on its second Maratec NATO:









The watch was well-traveled and accompanied me on every trip overseas during that time before it was recently retired in favor of a Ball Fireman. Bonus pic of it in its natural habitat:


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Timex Expedition Scout Chronograph. Great watch.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Does this Filson Scout F0110000334 qualify as a field watch? Maybe a little bit of pilot and field watch?​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seiko tuna fieldmaster solar 









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## n1hl (Jan 5, 2018)

Cheap little Vostok. It's non hacking though so not technically a field watch. I don't feel too bad seeing a lot of the other offerings in this thread. Mine at least looks the part. And imo it's easy on the eyes. I gave it to my wife recently and she is in love with it.


----------



## Pie pan fan (Sep 29, 2017)

Momentum
Atlas 38 titanium


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

If we are going by Field Watch meaning rugged, to be worn while out in nature then I have one.

Like this??









Or this?








Or, alarmingly, this one?








How about this old girl?








Or one of my favorites? (Ok it's a fleiger/field re-issue...)








and my toughest of the bunch.








Oh yeah and the two I am saving for the boys when each is old enough.








Hmmm I had more than I realized.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## jms23 (Apr 28, 2013)

SRP277


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

As you can tell, I have a thing for black dial field watches:


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

It seems to me the 13-24 hour numbers are an important part of a field/military watch.



















This is not a field watch but is marketed as an aviation watch. I don't see much aviation style in the BC3 so consider it more like a field watch.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

My affordable yet unobtainable JeanRichard Highlands, ETA 2824-2 adjusted, 100 metre water resistant, acrylic high-rise crystal, in a 38mm case with short, drilled lugs and screw down crown. One of my favourite pieces, I searched for years for this watch, it's never leaving the collection.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a MkII offering, the Vantage. A little larger size with longer lugs but has the classic 3 6 9 dial. 200 metre water resistant, ETA adjusted in 5 positions, sapphire crystal, drilled lugs and mercedes hands, a true field watch. Found a few others, Smiths Everest, Glycine combat 6, Seiko SARB 017, Explorer 5500, ...


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Missed the glycine... Also with drilled lugs and very readable dial. 36mm case.


----------



## stevens (Oct 8, 2009)

fastfras said:


> Missed the glycine... Also with drilled lugs and very readable dial. 36mm case.


Where does one find a 36mm glycine with Arabic numerals like this? I only find combat 6's in this size with stick indices.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I think this is a field watch...









Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Achtung ! Das ist nicht ein Fleiger.






It is 11 mm thick by 45 mm long and is 44mm wide with the crown. The lugs are 20 mm.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Love the Vintage Field from Origin Watch Co.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Three of em.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

stevens said:


> Where does one find a 36mm glycine with Arabic numerals like this? I only find combat 6's in this size with stick indices.


I actually purchased the watch in Germany several years ago, keep up the search they're out there. As you are aware the company changed ownership recently and I've found the market for preowned pieces are very reasonable.

Half the fun of watch buying is the hunt, in my case most of the enjoyment is tracking down low production pieces.

Good luck with your search,

fraser


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I think this is a field watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the definition of a field watch, nice one!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

James Haury said:


> Achtung ! Das ist nicht ein Fleiger.
> View attachment 12850489
> It is 11 mm thick by 45 mm long and is 44mm wide with the crown. The lugs are 20 mm.


Ja, ser gut mein herr.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

The most inexpensive darn field watch with 100m WR, Indiglo, and drilled lugs there is.......


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Vintage finished case and granulated black dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

stevens said:


> Where does one find a 36mm glycine with Arabic numerals like this? I only find combat 6's in this size with stick indices.


I got one from watchgooroo last summer for $300 even. That being said, they are the old logo models/pre-Invicta and I've not seen them with the new logos which suggests they are not making them anymore.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

My new(ish) 38mm baby...


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Seiko SRP275









Carnival Tritium


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Wearing this one today.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

The family


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Show your "field watch"*

Here's my old pre-WUS Timex Expedition. While I always thought myself a "diver guy", the field watches have been piling up a bit lately, and this is the one that started the bug. This watch has been through the wringer. Years of wear, sweat, fresh, & saltwater fishing, hunting, shooting, and just general abuse. Was worn 24/7 for probably 7 years. Battered crystal, and pitted case, but still ticking after +/- 17 years.










Seiko SKA725. Had this for a year, or 2. Great watch. Used to wear it once a week or so to keep it charged. My 8 year old son has had it strapped to his wrist for several months now, so it'll be charged for at least the next 25 years, lol.










Another Expedition...










Aevig Corvid...










Citizen Montbell. Duratect Titanium, & sapphire Eco-Drive....










Old Citizen Promaster. Duratect Titanium, & sapphire, but quartz...










And why not, Victorinox INOX....










And my current favorite, Glycine Combat 7....


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, just came across this thread ... stunning examples. Been a dive watch guy all along, but really getting into the clean aesthetics of field watches!


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Lots of pilot watches. I know it's a fuzzy line sometimes, but if your have flieger hands or a b-uhr dial c'mon.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My filed watch of the day.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A few more...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

skunkworks said:


> Lots of pilot watches. I know it's a fuzzy line sometimes, but if your have flieger hands or a b-uhr dial c'mon.


Agreed, there seems to be some confusion between an actual definition of a field watch in the basic sense and other types. I see people posting lots of chronographs as well. That is good if they get used in the "field". For myself I consider a true field watch with 1-12, 13-24, no larger than 43mm (preferably 40mm or less) , very legible dial, and excellent lume/indiglo. I am enjoying this thread looking at all the pictures, some very cool watches!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

t minus said:


> Agreed, there seems to be some confusion between an actual definition of a field watch in the basic sense and other types. I see people posting lots of chronographs as well. That is good if they get used in the "field". For myself I consider a true field watch with 1-12, 13-24, no larger than 43mm (preferably 40mm or less) , very legible dial, and excellent lume/indiglo. I am enjoying this thread looking at all the pictures, some very cool watches!


You better call Hamilton and ask them to change the name of this watch


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> My filed watch of the day.


Love that Bulova!!!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

The field watch police are watching, always watching......


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BDC said:


> The field watch police are watching, always watching......


What field watch is their standard issue?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Seeing a lot of watches in this thread that aren't field watches.....

Here are mine:




























And though not technically a field watch, this military diver (clone) shares the same mil-spec'd dial as its field watch contemporaries.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BDC said:


> Love that Bulova!!!


Very versatile.

Can go very formal with the OEM leather strap...

Stylish or very rugged with the right Nato


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> What field watch is their standard issue?


A G shock... LMAO


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> A G shock... LMAO


Upgrade options for Suunto Core and ProTrek.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The slightly modern, slightly Italian take on a field watch by Unimatic


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

warsh said:


> The slightly modern, slightly Italian take on a field watch by Unimatic


Unimatic is making some pretty cool watches -- love their divers too!


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Glycine - Vintage - Classy


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

The field watch police would probably wear this one as it has lights!


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Just finished replacing the Crystal. Yea it's an ole quartz, but it was my grandfather's and the case has a lifetime of awesome wabi on it, one of my favs.


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

A CWC G10


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Seiko SARG007


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



BDC said:


> Here's my old pre-WUS Timex Expedition. While I always thought myself a "diver guy", the field watches have been piling up a bit lately, and this is the one that started the bug. This watch has been through the wringer. Years of wear, sweat, fresh, & saltwater fishing, hunting, shooting, and just general abuse. Was worn 24/7 for probably 7 years. Battered crystal, and pitted case, but still ticking after +/- 17 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple more to add.

Citizen BM8478-01L...










My son's Alba APBT209. 200M, Titanium, & full lume.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> A few more...


I love that white/black/red Timex. Is it a Waterbury?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Yes.
It is called Waterbury United.

And it is more cream colored, not white.

I was wearing it yesterday for W'bury Wednesday.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes.
> It is called Waterbury United.
> 
> And it is more cream colored, not white.
> ...


Thanks! It's awesome


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Momentum Atlas


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Some of my field watches.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Momentum and Bertucci make great field watches


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Damasko DA373


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh yeah


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Yee Haw! Those Bertuccis are bulletproof. I love mine!
I see them as totally underrated here on WUS. 

Let's change that eh?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

*Show your "field watch"*

Here's my Seiko Fieldmaster. Solar powered with a tuna shroud, with 20 bar WR. My grab and go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP273


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yee Haw! Those Bertuccis are bulletproof. I love mine!
> I see them as totally underrated here on WUS.
> 
> Let's change that eh?


I had a bertucci but the movement (Swiss Quartz) crapped out shortly after the warranty expired.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't believe they wouldn't still honor the warranty. Supposed to be a top notch company.


dlavi said:


> I had a bertucci but the movement (Swiss Quartz) crapped out shortly after the warranty expired.


----------



## nnero (Apr 4, 2017)

My Bertucci was replaced twice under warranty due to movement issues. Hopefully 3rd times the charm as I really like the watch. The 4 o'clock crown is my favorite feature.
View attachment 12901573
View attachment 12901581
View attachment 12901591
View attachment 12901603
View attachment 12901605


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Yankee,

How happy are you with the quality of the newer Timexes? How's the Waterbury and how is the aluminum case on the military watch?

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

dlavi said:


> I had a bertucci but the movement (Swiss Quartz) crapped out shortly after the warranty expired.


Contact them They'll probably her you out. All my contacts with them have been very positive. 
Mine is 10 years old and ticking strong. Only ever changed the batteries and lubed the gaskets.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the black dial counterpart to my other Khaki posted upthread, appropriately outfitted with a Horween leather strap:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This one for me at the moment. It has a rotating bezel but it's bi-directional. No screw down crown either, and with the all-numerals dial I place it firmly in Field category.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Why did you underline parts from Gatsby? Honest question, just curious!



jmorski said:


> My new(ish) 38mm baby...
> 
> View attachment 12852003


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Couple of mine...






























































Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

One more








Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Otosi said:


> Yankee,
> 
> How happy are you with the quality of the newer Timexes? How's the Waterbury and how is the aluminum case on the military watch?
> 
> Thanks!


The Timex get a surprising amount of wristime as the Indiglo is so useful and they look great.

So far no issues with the cases, they look as new. I even got a 2nd Waterbury chrono as I thought I might do a swap with the gorgeous grey dial into a knurled Expedtion chrono case, but so far have not done the swap yet.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Marathon GPM Steel


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

New Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

One more pic


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

My two:















And one that is gone but not forgotten:


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Got this one incoming ^


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 12926267
> View attachment 12926269
> View attachment 12926427
> View attachment 12926429
> ...


Your choices and photos constantly amaze and impress!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> Your choices and photos constantly amaze and impress!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Many thanks, but not my photos in this instance!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

kinglee said:


> I know divers are big favorites here and with me too. But I'm also a big fan of the field watch. So show what you have. Let's keep this within the affordable rules.
> 
> My wingman is 42mm dark blue dial. Sadly I think it is discontinued.
> 
> ...


I believe that is the case, but there are still a few around to be had.








Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

A couple of my Timex Expedition field watches.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Enroute Calgary Canada to Huatulco, Mexico with my Wenger, cheers to all


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are mine:

_VSA Classic:


Not traditional, but it fills the role well: Casio AQ-S800W:
__

Kind of a dressy field watch, VSA 1884 Officer's:


This Khaki King is also on the dressy side, with its polished bezel, but it's now getting scratched enough that it's more tactical every day.  


Swatch Happy Joe. Not a traditional choice, but look how legible it is! Properly long sword hands, and 24 hr markings. I think it fits!


Vostok Komandirskie is the epitome of a field watch, to me. It goes right back to post WW2 USSR, and if you look, you can still find them with the original field watch dial. This tank one isn't far off:_


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Out in “a” field


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Have one of these incoming, technically a pilot's watch originally, but they look pretty "field" as well. ETA 2824 powered. Will update with some photos of my own once it's here.









I do have a proper field watch in this Revue Sport 50s, which is a re-issue of the (military and civilian) Revue and Vertex watches powered by the calibre 59. This re-issue is powered by the Revue cal. 87 (aka MSR X1), a very elegant time-only hand cranker, originally developed in the 50s.

Currently being serviced so I don't have any new photos. I'll add some more photos of this one as well once it's back. Needs a better fitting strap, too.


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Technically a field watch I think?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinkhole (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

I hunted field watches when I first started this hobby, but I now gravitate towards divers. Still, the CWC is imo, *the* example of a field watch (If you don't count G-Shocks ;-))


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Insteresting! First time I see this in the "wild". Were you one of the invitees or did he decide to just sell them to the general public?



Hoppyjr said:


>


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

MrCairo said:


> Insteresting! First time I see this in the "wild". Were you one of the invitees or did he decide to just sell them to the general public?


I was invited.

That old "pics don't do it justice" saying actually applies here. The watch just feels like quality and I enjoy looking at it constantly.

I've done a thread in the "pilots & military" forum.

I've used one of my invites, but will happily share my others if someone is serious and ready to buy.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Hemel HM2









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Looks good indeed. Love the raised lume indices.

I have its distant cousin, from the OEM of the original Vertex cal 59; the Revue Sport posted a few posts back, so for now I'm good 

I'll be sure to read your thread on it!



Hoppyjr said:


> I was invited.
> 
> That old "pics don't do it justice" saying actually applies here. The watch just feels like quality and I enjoy looking at it constantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> I was invited.
> 
> That old "pics don't do it justice" saying actually applies here. The watch just feels like quality and I enjoy looking at it constantly.
> 
> ...


How much are they?


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Looked up the Vertex after seeing the pics here. Oh my they're awesome. One day... 
Currently sporting a LMM-01. Perfect for everyday wear!


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Casio MTP-S101 series







Timex T2P492







Seiko SNKE63


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Casio G100


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

A little mod too the case. I think this one looks so much better polished.









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 12876275
> 
> 
> Seiko SARG007


Dude, I can't believe you posted this on page 12 and no one asked about your strap until now. Where did you get that .....'n strap?


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

This is my weekend watch. One of three watches I own. When they are this good there is no sense in looking much further!

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on a distressed green canvas strap.


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Old Pulsar anadigi









Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Timex MK1 steel


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

My first foray into something other than a diver in a long time. First Hamilton too. 40 mechanical, I'm liking it more now that the bracelet is off.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

duc said:


> Dude, I can't believe you posted this on page 12 and no one asked about your strap until now. Where did you get that .....'n strap?


Haha, thank you. It was made by Dark Shades, a forum member over in europe. He is not cheap, and it takes time, but i have two custom straps from him and both are of vastly superior quality and style than anything else i've ever handled. Give him a PM, he is easy to work with and his work is superior.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

duc said:


> Dude, I can't believe you posted this on page 12 and no one asked about your strap until now. Where did you get that .....'n strap?


Haha, thank you. It was made by Dark Shades, a forum member over in europe. He is not cheap, and it takes time, but i have two custom straps from him and both are of vastly superior quality and style than anything else i've ever handled. Give him a PM, he is easy to work with and his work is superior.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

My Seiko SNZG15J1 with domed sapphire and old Seiko military dial.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Heck yeah! These rock, got mine for almost nothing....



Rocket1991 said:


> Casio G100
> View attachment 12999221


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

t minus said:


> Heck yeah! These rock, got mine for almost nothing....


Inverse display looks better. Among all models this combo is most attractive!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I was flipping through some pics of watches in my collection, turns out I have several others


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I was flipping through some pics of watches in my collection, turns out I have several others


Nice selection! Liked these ones.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That really looks great, @Hoppyjr. I think it has some great stylistic elements going on, such as the railroad minutes track. Nice strap choice. What movement is in it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

More affordable than the similar Bertucci:


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sir-Guy said:


> That really looks great, @Hoppyjr. I think it has some great stylistic elements going on, such as the railroad minutes track. Nice strap choice. What movement is in it? Thanks for sharing.


Thanks.

Per Vertex; it runs a "Custom ETA 7001 mechanical movement with rhodium finish and Cotes de Geneve decoration".

I can say it's the smoothest winding manual I've every had - of any brand.

I love the watch.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong thread, but now I'm curious. Traditionally, I've considered this a 'pilot' watch, but after seeing what else's been posted, I need to ask: can this also be considered a 'field' watch? And what differentiates a 'pilot' and a 'field' watch?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ not sure how to explain that other than to say people post in the “wrong” threads all the time. If you visit the “What Rolex are you wearing today?” thread and you’ll find lots of non-Rolex content. 

A “field watch” is generally a basic three-hand watch, fixed bezel, highly legible, decent lume. Most have design elements consistent with military issued watches of the past, typically WWII.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

If Iwas allowed only one watch it would be this one.

used/70 bucks.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> Per Vertex; it runs a "Custom ETA 7001 mechanical movement with rhodium finish and Cotes de Geneve decoration".
> 
> I can say it's the smoothest winding manual I've every had - of any brand.


Right on. I'll bet it's fairly thin, too. Nice photo of a nice watch, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I think you are fine posting that. I gave up figuring out the definition of a field watch. These are the ones that I use most in the field, literary.



Escargot said:


> Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong thread, but now I'm curious. Traditionally, I've considered this a 'pilot' watch, but after seeing what else's been posted, I need to ask: can this also be considered a 'field' watch? And what differentiates a 'pilot' and a 'field' watch?
> 
> View attachment 13062645


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I was flipping through some pics of watches in my collection, turns out I have several others


Those are some cool Citizen watches. Could you please share the models?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> (vertex)


A simple field watch, I find, is always an excellent candidate for a one-watch choice. Manual winding even better, since it allows for a thin case. That Vertex is a great example of an all-purpose piece.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's my recent Omega Dynamic Gen III, and it's chrono brother.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Show your "field watch"*

The Hamilton Khaki Field 38 mm quartz. 
I love this model. It has the same beautifully finished dial as the auto, sapphire crystal and runs on quartz.
To me, this makes is a beautiful field watch and the quartz version gives it a more "grab and go" feel. I do wish it had that red tip on the seconds hand though...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Man, that looks great! Thanks for sharing. Been looking at that one for a while now, but the price always seemed a bit too high for me (especially if I can't see it in person beforehand). How are you liking yours?


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Out in the wild with a new perlon strap.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pretty sure this counts. Still in transit.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

This one would be even better if there was lume. Excellent otherwise.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

A field watch by definition and an actual field watch...that gets worn in the field.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

What is this? SARG007 mod? Edit... found it 003



filthyj24 said:


> Pretty sure this counts. Still in transit.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Those Vertex pics are gorgeous!!

Here are mine. Are these field watches?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ thanks. 

I’d say yes, those qualify. I’m a fan of fixed bezel, basic watches.


----------



## BTREID (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BiDFSs0nUpZ/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> ...


Amazing.

you're making it so much harder to wait for the release of my Revue out of the spa (due this week) -- which is the Vertex's cousin.

Great watch.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

A no longer produced Arctos "Black Wave". 

heb


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Seals Watches said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BiDFSs0nUpZ/


That's a beauty!


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

MaxIcon said:


> That's a beauty!


Thanks, Angel takes killer shots! He really captured our Field Explorer well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Seiko is sold, protrek isn't going anywhere, and this is just a day old. This is my second combat six vintage and I believe 6th Glycine. If you can get over the logo and whole Invicta thing there really isn't a better bang for your buck out there. This particular watch hasn't gained or lost a second since I got it in the mail yesterday morning.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

I agree with the above poster that these seem to be a great bang for your buck.

Glycine Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I picked this up watch Saturday our community was having citywide garage sales. Lots of(more than usual) traffic and I spent about 100 bucks including filling the tank on my van.Major purchases were a television which is HDMI capable and a 3 speed bike.I still need to get an HDMI cable but I'll look first to make sure I do not have one. I'm working with a 20" diagonal measure monitor now.The tv will be 26 "diagonal measure. The watch has lume on the hands and is a faux bronze finish.






I also picked up a nice easy chair this weekend(you can see where I sit under the watch) and a flower pot which makes a good footstool.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The Bertucci got a workout today.
(I noticed how worn this strap was.)


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Just got this today. Field/diver/beater.


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Bulova 96A102


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Bonus points for the person who spots the uniqueness of this Hammi:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

steinercat said:


> Just got this today. Field/diver/beater.


I have to ask as I've never seen this, so is it an older watch, a mod, or what?


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know. Is this considered a field watch? I got it for free with the purchase of another watch:


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

vzan said:


> Bulova 96A102
> 
> View attachment 13161989


My favorite of the genre. Or is it a trench watch? Or a hybrid?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

*Show your "field watch"*



59yukon01 said:


> I have to ask as I've never seen this, so is it an older watch, a mod, or what?


It's a mod.

SNKK87 case (same as SNKL09), SARB061 dial, Yobokies 62MAS hands, and CT low-dome on a US Tropic strap.

I already had the dial so just had to source out other parts. I really like it with the Tropic strap.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

duc said:


> Bonus points for the person who spots the uniqueness of this Hammi:
> 
> View attachment 13164085
> 
> ...


I'm drilling my mind for an answer (slaps knee for 10 seconds)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Vlance said:


> I'm drilling my mind for an answer (slaps knee for 10 seconds)


Slapping my own knee now. My clue was hard to overlook.

I pressured our man Steve H into giving this a go. Apparently it was bear and he is going to stick to those he works on routinely. So I believe this might be a one of a kind....Its now a forever keeper.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

duc said:


> Slapping my own knee now. My clue was hard to overlook.
> 
> I pressured our man Steve H into giving this a go. Apparently it was bear and he is going to stick to those he works on routinely. So I believe this might be a one of a kind....Its now a forever keeper.


It's a nice mod... cheers to the creator


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice! What other straps do you like on it?

Here's my manual. I think, for the summer at least, I've settled on this black-with-silver-trim BluShark NATO.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

duc said:


> Bonus points for the person who spots the uniqueness of this Hammi:
> 
> View attachment 13164085
> 
> ...


It's too thin to be an automatic.
Is that a hand winder mod?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> .../IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Hey, let's see more of that beautiful Vertex! I finally have its cousin -- the Revue -- back from service (see above as well) and it's been a pleasure wearing it, at times I can't believe I'd need anything else. Field watches have that way about them, but especially the WWW inspired ones :)
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]13166763._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> It's too thin to be an automatic.
> Is that a hand winder mod?


No sir. It is the 42mm auto. With custom drilled lugs. I love it. Enjoy a couple more snaps.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

MrCairo said:


> Hey, let's see more of that beautiful Vertex! I finally have its cousin -- the Revue -- back from service (see above as well) and it's been a pleasure wearing it, at times I can't believe I'd need anything else. Field watches have that way about them, but especially the WWW inspired ones
> 
> View attachment 13166763


Here you go.... ;-)


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> Here you go.... ;-)


Such a nice watch


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



steinercat said:


> It's a mod.
> 
> SNKK87 case (same as SNKL09), SARB061 dial, Yobokies 62MAS hands, and CT low-dome on a US Tropic strap.
> 
> I already had the dial so just had to source out other parts. I really like it with the Tropic strap.


That is a great looking mod.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



mplsabdullah said:


> That is a great looking mod.


Thanks!

Just waiting for better spring bars now.

Also, I think the bezel would look better if satin/brushed finish (ala SARG007). That's probably next in line.

Oh...I should have also upgraded to an NH36 while I had the chance. Screw-down crown would have given it a more sturdy, 'field' feel.


----------



## WhatIAmDoingHere (Apr 6, 2018)

Drudge said:


>


Which model of Seiko is this?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Picnic with my fieldmaster









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

WhatIAmDoingHere said:


> Which model of Seiko is this?


Seiko Nano Universe SCVE045


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Newly acquired Boldr Explorer GMT ;-)


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Warming up to this ugly duckling...Burei auto, NH35 + sapphire.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Vintage (2005) Bertucci DX3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



steinercat said:


> It's a mod.
> 
> SNKK87 case (same as SNKL09), SARB061 dial, Yobokies 62MAS hands, and CT low-dome on a US Tropic strap.
> 
> I already had the dial so just had to source out other parts. I really like it with the Tropic strap.


Very nice mod. You know you've done a good job with a mod when it looks like an original. Cheers!


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Took a week's worth of beating in Canada and still kept great time.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Modified Pulsar Kinetic field pilot:


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

A field and moonphase in one...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Regular watch. In a field


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Palmettoman said:


> Very nice mod. You know you've done a good job with a mod when it looks like an original. Cheers!


Thanks!

Unfortunately, I think I may have to let it go, and before I spend more money and upgrade the movement.

Trying to gather funds for a Sinn.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Boldr Explorer GMT modified with a double dome sapphire crystal.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*Show your "field watch"*



Toothbras said:


> Regular watch. In a field


This made me :lol:

I have some duty boots I've ran in, therefore they are running shoes!


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

Renovated $1 eBay find 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

biggymo6 said:


> Renovated $1 eBay find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clap biggymo good job on that Helios


----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

*Show your "field watch"*

SARG007 + Haveston Invasion


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

Not field in the traditional sense but field because I actually use it in the field.


----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

SNE331










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Shogun506 said:


> View attachment 13215477
> 
> 
> Not field in the traditional sense but field because I actually use it in the field.


That the whole point of the field watch to be used in the field.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

Field watch working hard in the hammock! :-d


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

field watch+ diver->


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Combat divers


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Daily beater


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

SBDW005


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Is this a field watch or something else?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Armourlite tritium.


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

I have had many over the last five years, right now only this one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpeg.gif

There is another one arriving tomorrow


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi!!

A few pics of the ones gone





































































Cheers


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

One of the most accurate watches I own (and that includes quartz watches):










And one that actually IS a quartz watch:









And then there are these, which have moved on to new homes:










(Yes, I know that last one is more of an aviator, but indulge me)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I am not sure if this is a field watch, but it seems close to one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

BU2055-16E Eco-Drive


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I like the texture on the dial and the relief of the numerals, very nice.


Hoppyjr said:


>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> I like the texture on the dial and the relief of the numerals, very nice.


Thank you.

It's an amazing watch and worth every penny. I've referred a few people and others have used my photos to push themselves over the edge and buy one. Not a single person has been disappointed.


----------



## cowslinger (Feb 5, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I would say that all of these either are or get treated as field watches ..... starting top right >>

1) Timex Expedition Field Chrono (I don’t usually put chrono’s in the category .... but that’s what it’s intended for)
2) Vostok Komandierskie (forgot the specific model)
3) Vostok Komandierskie (81 case?)
4) Victorinox Infantry
5) Victorinox New Original
6) Victorinox Orihinal XL
7) Bertucci A-2T
8) Bertucci Ventara
9) Bertucci A-4T Aero (more pilot like, but it still think it fits)
10) Bertucci A-2T
11) Bertucci B-1T
12) Bertucci C-1T
13) Boccia Titanuim (kind of between slots)
14) Bertucci C-1T
15) Bertucci B-1T
16) Bertucci D-1T
17) Casio MTP-V007 (odd due to the shape, but it has taken a beating and keeps going)
18) Hamilton Khaki Field Officer Mechanical (certainly the most traditional field watch)
19) Vostok Amphibia 420 (due to size, green dial and brown leather nato)
20) Vostok 80’s
21) Seiko quartz that’s been getting abused and yet never failed since probably middle school 

Since I’ve never seen a real definition of the term ..... just some general guidelines. These are my quick picks that suit what I think of as a field watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

What model is it please? I'm tempted!


Hoppyjr said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's an amazing watch and worth every penny. I've referred a few people and others have used my photos to push themselves over the edge and buy one. Not a single person has been disappointed.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

I guess this qualifies


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> What model is it please? I'm tempted!


There are only two models:

M100 - the stainless model I have

M100b - the black DLC version


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

love this watch, almost perfect if only it was 39mm


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Raining...at last. So not much "field" in sight 😝


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Boldr Expedition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My used, but not abused primary field watch in use.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

heboil said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent watch! I like the NATO on it too.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

My submission, little Seiko automatic, with 24 hr and on Sinn bund
cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Omega Dynamic... probably more of a Pilot watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Two by 2s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Two by 2s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Two by 2s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

my 36mm daily field watch and my 42mm exploration/outdoor field watch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

As I understand the term this fits.
Timex Blue Expedition on Bond by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

earl.dieta said:


> my 36mm daily field watch and my 42mm exploration/outdoor field watch


How accurate is the TC for you?


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

Durkano said:


> How accurate is the TC for you?


I've owned 2 TC 1016 and both of them have been averaging +6spd.
In comparison, the SNZG13 is averaging -12spd.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

The Citizen BM6400 qualifies right? Doesnt have 24hr markers though.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 13340821


Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know why I haven't posted my Bertucci yet. It is very light, simple, and extremely comfortable. Everything I need in the field and nothing I don't. Plus, it isn't a lightning magnet with the poly-fiber case.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

New arrival...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Does a Fieldmaster count?!


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Helgray Field Officer


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Alpina calls this a sports watch, but seems like a field watch to me. Alpiner 4 GMT with compass bezel


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sunday Attire by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

This week.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Alpina calls this a sports watch, but seems like a field watch to me. Alpiner 4 GMT with compass bezel


Beautiful, classy tool watch! Now, how large is it (as I fear mural clock sizes with Alpina) ?


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have my Bertucci on the wrist, but I am contemplating switch to this Timex. I think it fits the definition of a field watch.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not a field watch guy, my collection is 99% divers. But I picked this Aevig up on Ebay for a song last week and now can't get it off my wrist...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

PanKorop said:


> Beautiful, classy tool watch! Now, how large is it (as I fear mural clock sizes with Alpina) ?


I checked. Ouch - 45mm daddy long lugs. Then I'll stick to my mundane "Orient-ator" - same diameter, not same tag. Not a true GMT, not hacking, but does the job. Bidirectional 72 clicks bezel (for half-hour time zones, and 5° headings). Extremely legible, too


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

winstoda said:


> I'm not a field watch guy, my collection is 99% divers. But I picked this Aevig up on Ebay for a song last week and now can't get it off my wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look.
The only problem is........I know I won't be able to resist getting one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

TgeekB said:


> I really like the look.
> The only problem is........I know I won't be able to resist getting one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm a sucker for lumed dials... My first Aevig. Really nice piece. Even the leather is amazing.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

winstoda said:


> I'm a sucker for lumed dials... My first Aevig. Really nice piece. Even the leather is amazing.


Do you mind if I ask what you paid? I don't even know what they go for new.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

winstoda said:


> I'm a sucker for lumed dials... My first Aevig. Really nice piece. Even the leather is amazing.


Should have included a photo...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

TgeekB said:


> Do you mind if I ask what you paid? I don't even know what they go for new.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


New they're like $480 depending on the exchange rate (that's without VAT...). I think I paid like $250. I've been waiting to find one on the sales forum but came across this on Ebay.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

winstoda said:


> New they're like $480 depending on the exchange rate (that's without VAT...). I think I paid like $250. I've been waiting to find one on the sales forum but came across this on Ebay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice. I would have pulled the trigger too. It's very unique.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TSLow (Jul 26, 2018)

Full dial lume. Came with a very well made canvas watch roll. Redwood Field watch. Nicely lightweight and a great strap. Perfect for sticky summer days.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

PanKorop said:


> Beautiful, classy tool watch! Now, how large is it (as I fear mural clock sizes with Alpina) ?


It's big at 44mm--and heavy. I'm 6'7" 280 lbs with an 8" wrist, so fine on me. But a lot of people might find it too much.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

t minus said:


> I don't know why I haven't posted my Bertucci yet.


Ok..... so where is it?

Dad joke for the win!!


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

victorinox Swiss army officer ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

I feel like a cali dial can still qualify..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KMR (Feb 19, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> Ok..... so where is it?
> 
> Dad joke for the win!!


Oh. I get it. Cause it's camo. Right.

Definitely a dad joke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMR (Feb 19, 2018)

Scoff all you want, but I'm loving this thing, great watch.










Love this thread too btw, thought maybe I should actually contribute finally rather than just lurk, especially since all I have are field watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> It's big at 44mm--and heavy. I'm 6'7" 280 lbs with an 8" wrist, so fine on me. But a lot of people might find it too much.


Thanks! Here 6 ft, 11 st, 7 in, all even! Why I keep my "Orientator", but mostly wear the minute 36mm Marathon S&R "medium" - the quarky quirk version 

___________________________________
Poljot-arians of the world, unite!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hamilton khaki field and dagaz cav









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Brand new $28.99 Bertucci! Only time will tell if it is as good as my Camo version.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

MWC with Tritium and nice domed crystal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Box Mart special, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Wore my favorite field watch out and about town today. It survived the mall, bubble tea, and REI in that order.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Nice textured dial!


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Seamaster AT 120,



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Now that works really well on that strap. Mind me asking where you got it? Usually red straps are super bright red or too dark a burgundy, this looks like a nice shade!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice textured dial!


Thanks. It's a fantastic watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Wimads said:


> Now that works really well on that strap. Mind me asking where you got it? Usually red straps are super bright red or too dark a burgundy, this looks like a nice shade!


It's a Zulu strap by Maratac, only available at County Comm and only in 20mm. The color is just right IMO.


----------



## clint64 (Jul 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Hoppyjr said:


> It's a Zulu strap by Maratac, only available at County Comm and only in 20mm. The color is just right IMO.


Nice, 20mm is good. Might try on my citizen NY0040 

Edit: ah that's a shame, no international shipping for orders under 150 dollar...


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Misc by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dennis_S (Jun 29, 2008)

This is my own brand and timepiece. Origin Watch Co. Vintage Field Watch 2nd Edition. 42mm stainless steel case, hand wound mechanical movement, lume on dial and hands, sunken sunburst subdial, curved end strap, 10ATM rating. Made in our workshop in Memphis, TN since 2014.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Show your "field watch"*

Quite nice, @Dennis_S. What's the lug-to-lug length on that one? Good fit on your wrist! (Of course, the reply would be I would hope so!)


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Looks like a pretty close copy of whatever the inspiration for cameron weiss' watch was.

What movement are you putting in there? Your watches are 1/2 the price of Weiss', how do you accomplish this? Was it a business decision to copy Weiss and undercut his price with a less expensive movement? I'm 1/2 way through business school, and this stuff is very interesting to me. 
And is it assembled in tenn, or actually made there? i'd Like to hear your Thought process on bringing this watch to market. Of course, Weiss' design is probably a pretty close copy of some old military watch as well....


----------



## Dennis_S (Jun 29, 2008)

Sir-Guy said:


> Quite nice, @Dennis_S. What's the lug-to-lug length on that one? Good fit on your wrist! (Of course, the reply would be I would hope so!)


Thanks for asking. The lug to lug size is 50mm. The lugs are also slopes down on purpose so it would look and fit better on smaller size wrists. You can see details specs on our website. BTW, we are also running our first Kickstarter campaign now.

http://www.originwatchco.com/shop/vintage-field-watch-2nd-edition-black


----------



## Dennis_S (Jun 29, 2008)

Neognosis said:


> Looks like a pretty close copy of whatever the inspiration for cameron weiss' watch was.
> 
> What movement are you putting in there? Your watches are 1/2 the price of Weiss', how do you accomplish this? Was it a business decision to copy Weiss and undercut his price with a less expensive movement? I'm 1/2 way through business school, and this stuff is very interesting to me.
> And is it assembled in tenn, or actually made there? i'd Like to hear your Thought process on bringing this watch to market. Of course, Weiss' design is probably a pretty close copy of some old military watch as well....
> ...


Happy to answer your questions...

While designs look similar, our watch is different. From a picture you posted you can see similarities but you really need to look closer to see the details and see the difference. First, we are working on a field watch design, which puts you into already a predetermined design box. Next, we are both using the same type of movement which limits you to the design of the dial (subdial is at 9 o'clock). We are using military style design cues so hands, register on dial, etc would be similar. That's for similarities. The differences are - case design, case size, bezels on top and bottom, dial design (with all lume properties and recessed sunburst design sub-dial), font on the dial, register (like the military hours), broadsword hands, crown, curved end 22mm strap, different hardware on strap are just a few things to point out. We started building Field Watch in 2014 and evolved our design to build the 2nd Edition.

The cost has to do with manufacturing components overseas and only assembling in the US. We design everything in house, manufacture components as well as purchase the movements overseas. We assemble, test, QC and fulfil orders from our workshop in Memphis, TN. We are pretty transparent about that. That allows us to price the watches at what we price them.

In terms of price, we are actually right in the middle of our first Kickstarter campaign so you can find prices that are even more attractive than our retail price (watch is modified though), especially if you become an early backer.

Hope that answered your questions. Thank you. Dennis


----------



## Chriss54 (May 2, 2018)

Thanks Dennis - just ordered one from Kickstarter!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice watches Dennis! They look great and I love that they're hand winding.
Question-- (A little off topic) Why does everyone make a field watch with only 5 ATM water resistance? I find myself getting wet in the field. 
Often swimming/trekking across rivers, skinny-dipping, and dunking my watch. 
I am always afraid my 5 ATM watches will get ruined when doing that.
Just wondering!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for your response. Very interesting.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Question-- (A little off topic) Why does everyone make a field watch with only 5 ATM water resistance? I find myself getting wet in the field.
> ...
> I am always afraid my 5 ATM watches will get ruined when doing that.


The Hamilton Khaki Field automatics are 10 ATM.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Might have been this exact Timex I posted last time. But by any standards I think this is a field watch.

Timex black Expedition on Bond NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Show your "field watch"*









1967 Smiths W10

Any definition of field watches needs to include actual army issue watches, here my UK 1967 W10

The spec covered steel case, contrasting numbers on dark dial, lume, hacking and magnetic protection
No 13-24 track as you can see

An amusing look at British G10 watches* from Arrse - the Army Rumour Service
https://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/G10_Watches
*plus non-field RAF and Navy watches


----------



## Dennis_S (Jun 29, 2008)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Nice watches Dennis! They look great and I love that they're hand winding.
> Question-- (A little off topic) Why does everyone make a field watch with only 5 ATM water resistance? I find myself getting wet in the field.
> Often swimming/trekking across rivers, skinny-dipping, and dunking my watch.
> I am always afraid my 5 ATM watches will get ruined when doing that.
> ...


It just has to do with rubber seals/gaskets inside the case and in the tube for the crown and quality of seal of glass to the case. If seals are rated for 5 atm and watch is designed with those seals in mind that's the rating, which should be confirmed after they run a water tighteness test. With 5atm rated watch you should be able to do the things you are describing btw. Unless you really are diving deeper or use the water is fast moving water. Our field watch is rated 10ATM which is not common. But even in this case I am careful not to take it diving or use it in the water over extended period of time.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dennis_S said:


> It just has to do with rubber seals/gaskets inside the case and in the tube for the crown and quality of seal of glass to the case. If seals are rated for 5 atm and watch is designed with those seals in mind that's the rating, which should be confirmed after they run a water tighteness test. With 5atm rated watch you should be able to do the things you are describing btw. Unless you really are diving deeper or use the water is fast moving water. Our field watch is rated 10ATM which is not common. But even in this case I am careful not to take it diving or use it in the water over extended period of time.


Thanks Dennis. Good info.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Timex Expedition Metal Field with the dial from a Timex Expedition Camper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Bertucci B1-T on cheap strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Just got this gem in the mail today. Way better then i was expecting! Even the bracelet is good








Seiko SNZG13

- - - Updated - - -

Just got this gem in the mail today. Way better then i was expecting! Even the bracelet is good








Seiko SNZG13


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Show your "field watch"*










I gotta say, I'm loving this watch... but after my Dagaz field mod-which my wife stole!-the lume suuuuuuucks.

She's pretty tho!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Honestly, for my needs this probably hits all the marks....

Not a heavy steel chunk/lightning magnet.
Accurate to +2 seconds a month.
Easy to read.
Comfortable.
Was $10.
Solar, if that even really matters?
Rotating bezel.
Well guarded crown.
No damn shiny stainless steel to scratch. 

Warning, Rant:Seriously? Polished steel on a field watch? Who came up with that idea? Anyone that actually uses them in the field knows they look like crap after a few months use.


All makes for


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

DC guy said:


> LOL at how few actual field watches are in this thread, starting with the original post.
> 
> As I understand it, a field watch has a full 12 numerals plus 13-24 in a secondary ring.
> 
> ...


Which model is that? I like how clean it looks. Is it one from the SRP series perhaps?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

*Show your "field watch"*

13-24 does not a field watch make. That would certainly rule out the A-11, which is the definition of a field watch. Yes it is a historic definition, but it is still valid. 









If that isn't a field watch just because it lacks 13-24 markings then that is plain madness.

Also, note the quotes in the post title. I take that to mean that whatever your interpretation of field watch is would be fair game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Dennis_S said:


> This is my own brand and timepiece. Origin Watch Co. Vintage Field Watch 2nd Edition. 42mm stainless steel case, hand wound mechanical movement, lume on dial and hands, sunken sunburst subdial, curved end strap, 10ATM rating. Made in our workshop in Memphis, TN since 2014.


How about we change the dial to read, " Origin
Field Mechanical "

TBH "Vintage Field" as a watch name is kinda weird, and clearly Origin makes watches, so no need to put "watches" on one of your watches? So again with the redundancy titles?????

Just my 2 cents!

Love the style - chicken or egg regarding Weiss? They are all Bauhaus derived so no harm no foul there.

And yes a field watch should be swim friendly. You do that and you just destroyed Hamilton and Weiss. Leaves you as a classy alternative to Aevig and Archimedes? Just say'n 200m WR, screw down crown and I will buy. Or even a 100m WR you solidly stand by, like Orion?

Cheers!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



maxfreakout said:


> .......
> And yes a field watch should be swim friendly. You do that and you just destroyed Hamilton and Weiss. Leaves you as a classy alternative to Aevig and Archimedes? Just say'n 200m WR, screw down crown and I will buy. Or even a 100m WR you solidly stand by, like Orion?
> 
> Cheers!


I am with you max. Even 50m water resistance with a screw down crown feels better than much of what is out there today. Ideally 100m with screw down crown should be the base Field Watch. 
Just opinions....


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

A screw down crown on my new SNZG would make it damn near perfect, add a domed crystal and we are cookin with fire.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Modded Vostok Komandirskie!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Marron (Jul 25, 2018)

Just finished this using a pocket watch 6498. I'm pretty pleased with the end result.


> https://www.watchuseek.com//imgur.com/ujuDU8y


----------



## Marron (Jul 25, 2018)

Try that again.


----------



## Marron (Jul 25, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Fantastic watch. Wish I was in a position to call it affordable.


----------



## clint64 (Jul 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> Timex Expedition Metal Field with the dial from a Timex Expedition Camper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm convinced that my Timex Expedition is powered by magic, as many years as it's been running on the original battery


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Eric_M said:


> I'm convinced that my Timex Expedition is powered by magic, as many years as it's been running on the original battery


And love you forgot the love


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

After seeing so many nice diverse designs here under the category of FIELD Watch, 
I am no longer sure what a Field Watch is supposed to look like. :-!

(Note to self: Get more Field watches. )


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Bertucci Titanium by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -\


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Very british:
















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## KMR (Feb 19, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> A screw down crown on my new SNZG would make it damn near perfect, add a domed crystal and we are cookin with fire.


After 5 years of use that's what failed on mine and spurred this entire foray into WUS. Damn you non screw down crown, look what you've done.

Now I don't buy anything without a screw down.
So yes, I agree with you, I've been researching modding my old broken SNZG with a screw down tube and an NH35 since I like it so much......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono (sorry for the crappy pic):


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Very british:
> 
> View attachment 13388405
> 
> ...


Those Smiths are glorious. I wish they would produce them again.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dagaz Cav









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



FSTRN said:


> Those Smiths are glorious. I wish they would produce them again.


Eddie bought the Smith's name and still makes them...

https://www.timefactors.com


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field. I like the idea of a no-date version but with this dial (rather than the chubbier numbers and minute markers of the new release).


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Quartz, but I love it.
Boldr Explorer GMT I


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Hammy King 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

Hammy King 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been lurking this thread for a few weeks now, but I finally got one of my own to post:


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a few weeks now, but I finally got one of my own to post:


Excellent choice!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

KMR said:


> Now I don't buy anything without a screw down.


I hear you, for a watch that is subjected to damage it is imperative to have crown guards and/or a screw-down crown. I've knock a few crowns out and it is a pain to fix.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



t minus said:


> Excellent choice!


Thanks, it's my first automatic. I'm usually pretty anal about accuracy so I hope it works out, ha!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Do divers with field-watch numbering count? We're starting pre-orders for the Bahia next week. Just sayin'...










Sleep better at night with Tapatalk. Your money goes up with the talk, but never down!


----------



## minutes_and_minutiae (Aug 3, 2018)

Here's my current field watch. This shot was taken near the end of a seven day, six night, five lake circuit canoe trip through Killarney Provincial Park, in Ontario.

This little Timex Rugged Expedition fully lived up to its name, taking bumps and bangs from the canoe and from our gear, especially during portages. It's shown here on the Kennewick strap from AgueTradingCo.

[For note... this shot is rotated 90 degrees. Sorry about that! New to the forum.]


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

docvail said:


> Do divers with field-watch numbering count? We're starting pre-orders for the Bahia next week. Just sayin'...


No and not even remotely subtle. ^


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

docvail said:


> Do divers with field-watch numbering count? We're starting pre-orders for the Bahia next week. Just sayin'...


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen PMD56-2951. Has everything I could ask for in a field watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here we go. 
Sure it was 'sposed to be a pilot watch, but it fits the "field watch" as well.
Screw down crown, solid 5 ATM water resistance. (I swim with it).
And lume for miles make that funky font really look cool all night long.
(PS If you see one of these for sale grab it. These are sweet little lesser known Omegas with real style.)

And since the chill is coming back in the air I swapped out the (ever so sweet) Omega bracelet for a WatchGecko brogue.

Love how a strap change really gets you a whole new watch!!!

I think it fits the look perfectly.
(And my little Buck for work.- it's got little scissors in it!)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Daying the Office 
Field Hammy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Here we go.
> Sure it was 'sposed to be a pilot watch, but it fits the "field watch" as well.
> Screw down crown, solid 5 ATM water resistance. (I swim with it).
> And lume for miles make that funky font really look cool all night long.
> ...


OMG, I love that watch? What model is it? When was it made?


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Here we go.
> Sure it was 'sposed to be a pilot watch, but it fits the "field watch" as well.
> Screw down crown, solid 5 ATM water resistance. (I swim with it).
> And lume for miles make that funky font really look cool all night long.
> ...


OMG, I love that watch!!! What model is it? When was it made?


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

New Hamilton just arrived today, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

Just got this strap today. Lovin it!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Fritz64 said:


> OMG, I love that watch!!! What model is it? When was it made?


Thanks! I like it too! It's gonna go to my kids.

It is the Omega Dynamic, version III. Made from 1996 thru about 2004 (or so.... I am sure someone will correct my exact dates)
I got this one on a good deal about 2 years ago. I have box and papers from 2001, and complete bracelet. It was serviced in 2013 so I have a bit yet before next one.

I fell in love with the script of the numerals.

Most people say they want the Chronograph version of this, but that's a whole lotta movement, with an ETA 2893 and a DD Chrono module on top. (50+ jewels) and probably a lot of $$$ to service.

Look around, sometimes you can find them for a good deal. Look for signs of polishing and lume deterioration. I got lucky and this one was lightly worn and cheap, from a nice honest seller in Russia.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Dynamics count? Yeah, I guess they do. Here's mine, I don't wear it enough.

View attachment 13438481


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Thanks! I like it too! It's gonna go to my kids.
> 
> It is the Omega Dynamic, version III. Made from 1996 thru about 2004 (or so.... I am sure someone will correct my exact dates)
> I got this one on a good deal about 2 years ago. I have box and papers from 2001, and complete bracelet. It was serviced in 2013 so I have a bit yet before next one.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm gonna be on the lookout for one.


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Thanks! I like it too! It's gonna go to my kids.
> 
> It is the Omega Dynamic, version III. Made from 1996 thru about 2004 (or so.... I am sure someone will correct my exact dates)
> I got this one on a good deal about 2 years ago. I have box and papers from 2001, and complete bracelet. It was serviced in 2013 so I have a bit yet before next one.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm gonna be on the lookout for one.


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

drwelby said:


> Dynamics count? Yeah, I guess they do. Here's mine, I don't wear it enough.
> 
> View attachment 13438481


Me likey that one too! |>


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Murren Friday

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

drwelby said:


> Dynamics count? Yeah, I guess they do. Here's mine, I don't wear it enough.
> 
> View attachment 13438481


Does your crystal have the tiny Omega symbol in the middle? I can't find anything on mine. i wonder when they started doing that.
(AFAIK mine is all original)


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Does your crystal have the tiny Omega symbol in the middle? I can't find anything on mine.


Like engraved in the center of the crystal? I don't see anything like that on mine.


----------



## quett (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I posted these before, but here they go again! They're great on bracelets, leather, and NATO.

The 3 hander has turned into my favorite watch the last few months - the size and weight are great on my skinny wrists, the bracelet is comfortable and also not too heavy, the dial is super legible and fantastic looking, and it's got a date, not to mention a mega-crown!

I recently picked up a bracelet for the chrono, and would wear it more if it had a date, but it's also a good bit thicker than the 3 hander due to the chrono module AlaskaJohnboy mentioned. It does have nuclear lume, though, and I don't know if these are service dial/hands or if someone re-lumed them before I got it.

ETA: I see AlaskaJohnboy's 3 hander also has killer lume. Mine doesn't compare to my chrono, so this may be a factor of when it was made and what lume they used.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Does your crystal have the tiny Omega symbol in the middle? I can't find anything on mine. i wonder when they started doing that.
> (AFAIK mine is all original)


Neither of mine do. I think that's mostly on the acrylic crystals; none of my sapphire Omegas have it, but my only acrylic crystal (1974 Geneve) does.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

New shoes for my 38mm khaki field - it's a fossil strap, the olive color really fits the Hamilton and I'm seriously impressed with the quality









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

MP83 said:


> New shoes for my 38mm khaki field - it's a fossil strap, the olive color really fits the Hamilton and I'm seriously impressed with the quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the $4 special they had on clearance?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> Is that the $4 special they had on clearance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yep I believe it is still available too, look for olive strap on their site

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are mine. I swap the straps on the Seiko and Wenger occasionally.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> Here are mine. I swap the straps on the Seiko and Wenger occasionally.


Nice to see another Terragraph Automatic. Mine is the white dial:








Admitedly though, it's in more or less a general casual watch rotation. This Hamilton handwind appears to be one of the few in my current pool of field watches that both belongs here in f71 and is already in my WUS photo collection. 









Along with this pair of Darch quartz mushrooms, which are probably as durable as they are heavy and expensive, that is to say not at all ($8 for the expensive part, IIRC):
















I also still own an SNZG17, but I don't wear it much anymore and am leaning towards selling it:















I used to have this SNK805 (photo too high contrast to see the green dial very well), but I gave it to ddrake last year.









The SNK805 was replaced with an SNK809, but I've not yet photographed it. I seriously need to buy or build a light box and start taking photos again.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I also still own an SNZG17, but I don't wear it much anymore and am leaning towards selling it:
> 
> View attachment 13449717
> View attachment 13449723


Is that just an effect from the lighting, or does your SNZG really have blue lume?


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just picked up this Vostok Komandirskie (Commander) 350514 field watch. Swapped the stock band for a strap and much better:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Is that just an effect from the lighting, or does your SNZG really have blue lume?


Largely - but not entirely - a trick of the light. While not the greenest lume I've seen from Seiko, it's still predominantly green with a slight tinge of blue. (I just pulled it out of the box and charged the lume to check, since it had been a long time since I'd worn that watch at all much less at night.)


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

My SNK809 and a latte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Snaggletooth, I like how it has those subtle sub-second markers. Gives some depth to the dial. 










Today I'm wearing this Khaki Field hand-cranker. It's only a few seconds fast a day. Nice and slim because there's no rotor. On a water resistant leather strap it's comfortable on my 6.5" wrist. I think they're a good value and I'd recommend it to anyone considering a "field watch."


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Largely - but not entirely - a trick of the light. While not the greenest lume I've seen from Seiko, it's still predominantly green with a slight tinge of blue. (I just pulled it out of the box and charged the lume to check, since it had been a long time since I'd worn that watch at all much less at night.)


I took a less misleading lume photo of the SNZG17 this evening:


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

This one, an old but trusty Broad Arrow, with a 15 yr old fake kevlar band that refuses to wear out....

This is the pic I posted on Reto's old forum in 2003








This the same watch tonight


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ah ha, fixed the problem.....


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

medic1 said:


> Sorry about the extra attached images. I'd delete them if I could but the browser tells me that I can't edit my posts. Sorry.


No worries, a mod will delete some of them for you, as there's a no-knife policy here on WUS...


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> No worries, a mod will delete some of them for you, as there's a *no-knife policy* here on WUS...


Oops, I didn't know that.... apologies everyone.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BUT That is not a Knife at all. it is a Watch Bench. 

what's the deal with Knives? do MOds eat with their hands?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> BUT That is not a Knife at all. it is a Watch Bench.
> 
> what's the deal with Knives? do MOds eat with their hands?


I thought it was a hand crafted artisanal watch stand with additional functionality.

It must be a ban regarding weapons, though knives are are firstly tools and I would only consider them weapons in extreme situations, which I have been fortunate enough to avoid. However, O have had a ball point pen used as a weapon to stab me once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Otosi said:


> View attachment 13466961


Is this a seiko snk mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Parsival said:


> Is this a seiko snk mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! It's an SNK with an old Mk II dial. And it hacks, which is a nice upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Change of Shoes Ceremony

TIMEX ALLIED TW2R46300

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Boldr Expedition Rainier









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gold Field Watch


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

When the lake is the field...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Self Assemble.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

https://i.imgur.com/thXy6uf.jpg


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

Seiko SKA727. A favorite and probably the one that gets the most wrist time.


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

Loving my new Orient Defender. Great casual watch. Wears smaller than its 42mm case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice Triple T! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

onastar1989 said:


> Seiko SKA727. A favorite and probably the one that gets the most wrist time.
> View attachment 13483609
> View attachment 13483611


I really like this. What size is it? Wish Seiko would also offer an automatic powered version. How have you liked the Kinetic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have one for sure, but the second one I didn't view it that way, but someone here did and I kinda see that aspect now..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lu


Otosi said:


> I really like this. What size is it? Wish Seiko would also offer an automatic powered version. How have you liked the Kinetic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


41.75mm w/o crown
20mm lug width
49.5mm lug to lug
12mm thick
I really like it, it's the only kinetic I own and wear it a lot so it stays charged. 
If you don't wear it often just shake it once in a while to charge it up. 
Also check out the SKA721, 723 and 725
cheers


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

onastar1989 said:


> Lu
> 
> 41mm w/o crown
> 20mm lug width
> ...


Nice! For some reason I thought I had read this was like 43 or 44mm. 48mm lug-to-lug is manageable. Thanks for sharing it; looks nice!


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice! For some reason I thought I had read this was like 43 or 44mm. 48mm lug-to-lug is manageable. Thanks for sharing it; looks nice!


I just edited my post with more accurate dimensions. 
A very comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool, thanks for doing that. Looks good on you!


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

onastar1989 said:


> Lu
> 
> 41.75mm w/o crown
> 20mm lug width
> ...


 That's a good size. Thanks for the details!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my only technical field watch. i do have an SNDA which is virtually the same case but is a quartz pilot chrono. the SNZG has the blasted finish while my pilot is stainless.

i brushed VERY closely to getting both a quartz Alba small field watch that has kanji on it and/or a Kinetic Seiko field watch earlier in the year... just never pulled the trigger because i felt i'd just flat out never wear them when i have too many diver options that already have a power struggle for my wrist time.


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

Modded Vostok Amphibian 710.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

One I put together myself. 42mm sapphire crystal 50 m water resistance powered by an ETA 2801 on a Kevlar strap.


----------



## P.J.M. (Sep 10, 2018)

I have 4 field watches :

Hamiliton Khaki Field Mechanical H69429931
Citizen Eco-Drive Royal Marines Commando
Seiko SNK809
Todd Snyder + Timex Military Watch In White


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

P.J.M. said:


> I have 4 field watches :
> 
> Hamiliton Khaki Field Mechanical H69429931
> Citizen Eco-Drive Royal Marines Commando
> ...


----------



## P.J.M. (Sep 10, 2018)

Otosi said:


> This is a good selection. *If you had to keep just one which would you keep and why*? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without a doubt the Citizen Eco-Drive Royal Marines Commando. It's just a superior watch in every way when compared to the others :

The 42mm/13mm case is sculpted from a single block of titanium giving it better magnetic,shock and weather resisantace, has a thick 2.5mm sapphire crystal, the bracelet is also base tianium, has a WR rating of 300 Meters and last but not least it's lum is nothing short of incredible. 


It's light weight and very comfortable to wear, it's accurate, it's highly legible day or night, it's durable and with it's 300 meter WR rating I don't need to give it a second thought if I go swimming (the bracelet also has a ratchet divers extension).



The others are good in their own right but really fall short in every area when compared to the Commando. Also looks good on a Zulu strap.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This is my fave. On a thick Martu strap:










This is a diver but is suitable on land, IMO:


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Vostok Komandirskie K-35 with bezel/insert mod:


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Vostok Komandirskie K-35 with bezel/insert mod:


Beautiful! I like it.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Vostok Komandirskie K-35 with bezel/insert mod:
> 
> View attachment 13497129


Wow, that is just the perfect combo. What is the source of the bezel/insert?


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

P.J.M. said:


> Without a doubt the Citizen Eco-Drive Royal Marines Commando. It's just a superior watch in every way when compared to the others :
> 
> The 42mm/13mm case is sculpted from a single block of titanium giving it better magnetic,shock and weather resisantace, has a thick 2.5mm sapphire crystal, the bracelet is also base tianium, has a WR rating of 300 Meters and last but not least it's lum is nothing short of incredible.
> 
> ...


Really cool! Thank you for your reply.
Otosi


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Otosi said:


> Really cool! Thank you for your reply.
> Otosi


FYI, that particular model (and similar discontinued styles) are hard to find these days, and very much in demand. Citizen now makes a stainless Promaster Tough model for the US market (BN0211) that looks quite a bit different.

If you want that RM aesthetic and a titanium case, check out the PMD56-2951 and -2952. It's my favorite watch. I have it in green on a bracelet or leather, and bought a used black one that I wear on a NATO or Zulu or dive strap as a beater. They run $450-500 new on ebay from Japan. I bought my used one on buyee.jp. Good luck!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Indiglo and Lune by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Solar Fieldmaster day









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## P.J.M. (Sep 10, 2018)

P.J.M. said:


> I have 4 field watches :
> 
> Hamiliton Khaki Field Mechanical H69429931
> Citizen Eco-Drive Royal Marines Commando
> ...


I'm ashamed to say I forgot one and yes I know to forget this watch to some is nothing short of blasphemy...

Seiko Alpinist SARB017


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533







​


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

One could make the case that a modern ABC watch is a suitable field watch, no?

This shot is all about the field (Black Hole Falls in Washington State) and less about the Suunto Core.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Ziptie said:


> FYI, that particular model (and similar discontinued styles) are hard to find these days, and very much in demand. Citizen now makes a stainless Promaster Tough model for the US market (BN0211) that looks quite a bit different.
> 
> If you want that RM aesthetic and a titanium case, check out the PMD56-2951 and -2952. It's my favorite watch. I have it in green on a bracelet or leather, and bought a used black one that I wear on a NATO or Zulu or dive strap as a beater. They run $450-500 new on ebay from Japan. I bought my used one on buyee.jp. Good luck!


They are indeed, sadly let mine go a while back, promaster badged for the Australian market as well... momentum do an almost exact copy!


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Brucy said:


> They are indeed, sadly let mine go a while back, promaster badged for the Australian market as well... momentum do an almost exact copy!


Interesting! I noticed that momentum sells something similar. Is momentum considered on the same level as Seiko and Citizen?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Otosi said:


> Interesting! I noticed that momentum sells something similar. Is momentum considered on the same level as Seiko and Citizen?


I'm sure the Momentum watches are quite nice, they certainly look good. Great options for a variety of different field styles, including Dmasko look-alikes, fliegers, etc. https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/mens-field-watches

Their watches aren't as full featured as the Citizen, but you may not need that and may not want to pay for that. For any kind of casual to moderate use, I'm sure they're fine.

I'm quite fond of the look of a number of the Momentums, but I'm also a sucker for solar, and was willing to pay for added features. Beyond the titanium Momentum, the Citizen comes with sapphire standard, eco-drive solar, 20 bar WR, DoW display, perpetual calendar, easy time-zone adjust, and radio setting (Japan frequency only or using an app). I've also seen Promaster Lands of this lineage (earlier Tough models, Ray Mears, Royal Marines, etc.) that are 15-20 years old and going strong, without a scratch on 'em. Given all that, I find the value of this watch kind of amazing, and have to laugh when people talk about the "great value" of their fancy autos that are basic 3-hand models that cost 10x as much.

True story: I was in Portland loading my bicycle on to a train, and spoke to an Australian man who'd been biking touring all over the country. He was wearing an old Citizen Promaster Land Tough which he'd bought 20 years ago when he realized it was cheaper than getting his Rolex serviced. He never looked back, and started buying Citizen watches as gifts for his family. :-D


----------



## rx-79g (Jul 24, 2011)

Minimalism:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Hamilton automatic from Calgary, Canada, cheers.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Seiko SNZG15J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your photo of a Seiko field watch in a field is awesome. Cheers


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

maguirejp said:


> Your photo of a Seiko field watch in a field is awesome. Cheers


Thanks!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Ziptie said:


> I'm sure the Momentum watches are quite nice, they certainly look good. Great options for a variety of different field styles, including Dmasko look-alikes, fliegers, etc. https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/mens-field-watches
> 
> Their watches aren't as full featured as the Citizen, but you may not need that and may not want to pay for that. For any kind of casual to moderate use, I'm sure they're fine.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you for the schooling on the citizen. I'm going to have to check them out. Great story about the Rolex owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I'm wearing this Kahki today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rx-79g (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb and agree with something said earlier in the thread about field watches - they likely should have 24 hour markings.

Along with that, you'd want a field watch to be non-glare, lumed, water resistant, easy to read, hackable and non-snag. The idea here is that the watch was for infantrymen as a reference tool, so the ability to hack time and then be able to positively see the upcoming artillery strike at precisely 23:34:30 in a wet, dark foxhole without doing math or getting your rifle sling hooked on the bezel was very important. The fact that 24 hour marks were added to earlier designs just shows that some mistakes happened that made the need for those markings obvious.

That description somewhat precludes a non-hackable Seiko diver with a big bezel that sticks up and no number markings. But it doesn't mean that something like the Benrus Type II that has 24 hour markings and a non-snag contoured bezel wouldn't more than qualify - it does all the things a field watch should do without any of the downsides of a dedicated diver.









Obviously, lots of watches work very well for taking a hike or whatever. But if you want to talk about the "military field watch", there are some specifics to point to. Aviation watches are made to be very easy to read at a glance while piloting, dive watches are made to use with gloves in murky water. They all have different basic needs, but the field watch puts the accent on readable precision of the three.


----------



## rx-79g (Jul 24, 2011)

Duplicate.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

There's definitely some slide in the field watch definition. If we really wanted to be so technical though, I doubt any analog watch really counts anymore. G-shock is it. Or Suunto. Something like that.

I'm not sure what bezel would snag a rifle sling. That would be terrible luck. I've carried rifles with slings and worn watches and the only thing that is going to snag is the sling under the watch between your wrist and the watch midcase. Especially on a spiffy mil NATO that raises the midcase up above the wrist. That's not a problem that any watch style is going to eliminate.

Here's a field watch. Just kidding. It's a pilot watch (marketed as such). It's dive rated to 200m. It's also a field watch. Although it isn't there, I can see the imaginary 13-24 hour markers.

I think everybody understands what the classic "dirty dozen" field watch entails. But, actual watches worn in the field are not all of one type. So, we either have to be inclusive of actual field watches or not?

I don't know. I tend to just roll with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have this watch that is my " dressiest ", and someone here on WUS, commented that it was a nice field watch, but I never thought of it that way until then.. Just goes to show ya... 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Changed to this for the overnight.

Updated take on the G10 from the UK.

Sapphire, 200m, screw down crown, tritium. About as readable as it gets.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

rx-79g said:


> Minimalism:
> 
> View attachment 13502351


This is awesome!


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rx-79g (Jul 24, 2011)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> There's definitely some slide in the field watch definition. If we really wanted to be so technical though, I doubt any analog watch really counts anymore. G-shock is it. Or Suunto. Something like that.
> 
> I'm not sure what bezel would snag a rifle sling. That would be terrible luck. I've carried rifles with slings and worn watches and the only thing that is going to snag is the sling under the watch between your wrist and the watch midcase. Especially on a spiffy mil NATO that raises the midcase up above the wrist. That's not a problem that any watch style is going to eliminate.
> 
> ...


Like I said, it all really isn't important - the "field watch" is a relic from an era before GPS and encrypted radios. However, I did frequently get my web gear hung up on my Seiko dive watch, prompting me to reflect on why a soldier wearing a quick release backpack would avoid a tall watch with a square shape.

What do soldiers wear for watches these days? Whatever they want. It really isn't an issue. I would say a G-Shock is just the fashion right now. Personally, I would wear something light and cheap.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Otosi said:


> Interesting! I noticed that momentum sells something similar. Is momentum considered on the same level as Seiko and Citizen?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question! I suppose it depends on the level of the comparison, I've seen a couple I've liked and as someone has mentioned I've seen a Damaskoesque one that looks like a good trial and see.

Some have Swiss movements and the prices vary quite a bit but I've no idea on reliability

I'd probably hold off for a citizen of you like the style though as if not already they are a classic and have a strong following.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

rx-79g said:


> What do soldiers wear for watches these days? Whatever they want. It really isn't an issue. I would say a G-Shock is just the fashion right now. Personally, I would wear something light and cheap.


I have seen various responses to this question. Mostly digital including G-shocks and Timex Ironman depending on who responds. The Ironman does have the ability to remove unwanted menu items so that button pushing is more efficient.

An Ironman is also cheaper than most G shocks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



RotorRonin said:


> I gotta say, I'm loving this watch... but after my Dagaz field mod-which my wife stole!-the lume suuuuuuucks.
> 
> She's pretty tho!


Guys! SHE STOLE MY HAMMY TOO!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



RotorRonin said:


> Guys! SHE STOLE MY HAMMY TOO!


That's awesome! A watch collection that has to be the shared with the wife must necessarily grow bigger!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



RotorRonin said:


> Guys! SHE STOLE MY HAMMY TOO!


She clearly has excellent taste.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Show your "field watch"*



Ziptie said:


> She clearly has excellent taste.


In watches, yeah, but her taste in men is somewhat suspect...


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the warnings. My wife doesn't know that I have this one yet,
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice strap. Where did it come from?


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

22mm Canvas Watch Strap Sports Army Blue Jeans denim Brown Camouflage ZULU (Army Green)
JRRS7777
Sold by: JRRS7777
CDN$ 13.49 on Amazon.ca

cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 13574241
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warnings. My wife doesn't know that I have this one yet,
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada


Well there is _some_ good news: she can't wear two watches at once, so I get my field mod back!


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

One of best affordable field; Seiko 5 SNZG13J.









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNX


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNZG


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hammy Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> SNZG15J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap choice. What I love about the SNZG15 is that it looks good on so many different strap options. Very versatile watch.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Ag84659 (Sep 21, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't mean to get another field watch, but I got offered this in a trade for a watch I had for sale and could not resist:









It's a Traser P67 Officer Pro with tritium vials. I can't wait till it gets dark tonight!

A side by side shot with my Seiko SNZG:


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Not so crazy about the rubber strap it came on and not sure what strap to get to replace that with, but this'll work for now:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I didn't mean to get another field watch, but I got offered this in a trade for a watch I had for sale and could not resist:
> 
> View attachment 13585099
> 
> ...


Nice comparison! I like both :-!

I know that the tritium has to be factored into any comparison, but is the fit and finish of the P67 significantly better to make it worth the huge difference in price?


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Nice comparison! I like both :-!
> 
> I know that the tritium has to be factored into any comparison, but is the fit and finish of the P67 significantly better to make it worth the huge difference in price?


Thanks!

To be honest I can't really notice a difference between the fit and finish in these two. Both are nice but have some small flaws. My SNZG has a (tiny) piece of glue floating around in the case for instance, and the second hand on the Traser doesn't line up perfectly with all the markers (it's slightly off from 10 to 3 but perfectly aligned with markers 4 to 9 strangely).

These are just small things that you have to look for really, but still, if you look hard enough they're there.

Otherwise everything is real nicely finished on both and both come with a crappy strap from the manufacturer. Movements are very different of course (7S36 vs Ronda 715), but in the same price range to the best of my knowledge.

The only noticeable differences between the two that can warrant some price difference are the tritium and AR coated Sapphire on the P67 as far as I can tell, and maybe the PVD-coating too, idk about that.

As much as I'm falling in love with the Traser, I probably wouldn't have bought it at its current pricing. But that's also in great part because it's kinda out of my normal watch-budget-range. I just got real lucky on this particular trade.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> To be honest I can't really notice a difference between the fit and finish in these two. Both are nice but have some small flaws. My SNZG has a (tiny) piece of glue floating around in the case for instance, and the second hand on the Traser doesn't line up perfectly with all the markers (it's slightly off from 10 to 3 but perfectly aligned with markers 4 to 9 strangely).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in-depth response 

I think if the Traser Officer Pro were discounted off their retail price closer to like what we can find the SNZG discounted, that would make them a very good value. I love the P67 Officer Pro GunMetal Black model, and if I could even get 1/3 off, I would be persuaded to buy one.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

I've been looking at the p67 Officers pro bronze version with the 2824 movement it's about 150.00 too much and it might be a little too big for my 6.75-7.0 inch wrist, it's right on my borderline, but I love the look of it!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



cel4145 said:


> Thanks for the in-depth response
> 
> I think if the Traser Officer Pro were discounted off their retail price closer to like what we can find the SNZG discounted, that would make them a very good value. I love the P67 Officer Pro GunMetal Black model, and if I could even get 1/3 off, I would be persuaded to buy one.


You're welcome!

What's the price difference in the US? New the SNZG with canvas strap is 199,- euro over here and the lowest price I can get a P67 here is around 369,- so almost twice as much.



Slm643 said:


> I've been looking at the p67 Officers pro bronze version with the 2824 movement it's about 150.00 too much and it might be a little too big for my 6.75-7.0 inch wrist, it's right on my borderline, but I love the look of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, 45mm is bit large. My P67 has a 42mm case which is already pushing it on my 6" wrist. The price would be my biggest objection though, but I guess that's all relevant (I've never paid more than 250,- for a watch).


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



HereComesTheBOOM said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> What's the price difference in the US? New the SNZG with canvas strap is 199,- euro over here and the lowest price I can get a P67 here is around 369,- so almost twice as much.


The SNZG15 is currently $99 + $5.99 shipping from a gray market vendor: 
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-5-mens-watch-snzg15.html

That's a _very_ good price. I've frequently seen the various models in the SNZG series available for ~$120 (Amazon has some right now).


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



cel4145 said:


> The SNZG15 is currently $99 + $5.99 shipping from a gray market vendor:
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-5-mens-watch-snzg15.html
> 
> That's a _very_ good price. I've frequently seen the various models in the SNZG series available for ~$120 (Amazon has some right now).


Yeah, I don't know why things are always so much more expensive in my country. I ordered my SNZG straight from Hongkong for 107 euro I believe, that's almost half of what they cost here.

Also, please forget everything I said last night and get the Traser, lol

Seiko's lume is great, but even after just spending one night with the Traser it's so awesome not having to charge the lume first to be able to see it!

It's also quite a bit lighter by the way, I forgot to mention that yesterday.

It was difficult to go to sleep though, I just wanted to look at it all night.....


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

There is SNZG13K1 on Amazon.de now for EUR 137.06.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Just bought this yesterday. Needed a watch cheap enough that I genuinely wouldn't care if it got destroyed, plus the Indiglo should come in handy for those field inspections inside abandoned/dark buildings.
View attachment 13590149


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

munizfire said:


> Just bought this yesterday. Needed a watch cheap enough that I genuinely wouldn't care if it got destroyed, plus the Indiglo should come in handy for those field inspections inside abandoned/dark buildings.
> View attachment 13590149


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey team, anyone looking for a Smiths Everest should check the Timefactors site. Eddie just got a new batch in.

While I wait:


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

My new Hamilton Khaki Field HW










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The Everest arrived. I'm amazed at the speed. I placed the order Tuesday am and it was in my mitts Thursday at noon (in Maine from the UK). If you don't know, Eddie at Timefactors is a spectacular person. Promptly responds to emails and is a genuine good guy. Here is the watch.


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll throw a Timefactors field into the mix here. I love this bugger, haven't taken it off since I got it. Also ditto for Eddie, he makes great watches and provides really communication and customer service.


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

Delete, unintentional double post - seems to happen every time I post pictures. If anyone has a solution, please PM me.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

The watch knob said:


> Delete, unintentional double post - seems to happen every time I post pictures. If anyone has a solution, please PM me.


Replying all for the public good, as this is affecting a lot of people: when I post via a web browser I've been getting the failure/error message and trying again. This leads to double posts. Now after seeing the failure alert I check to see if it posted anyway. Usually it has, and the dread double posts are avoided.

This doesn't seem to be an issue on Tapatalk.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Show your "field watch"*

Darn double post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

An alternate take on the Seiko 5 military watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Trying out a mate black leather strap on my P67:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sold my 8 months old SNZG15J1 , and for $9 more bought brand new SRP523K1 . Great Field/Pilot combo IMO. Waiting some new straps to arrive.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Cheapie but goodie


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The perfectly balanced Murren... as a Field Watch

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533​


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sold my 8 months old SNZG15J1 , and for $9 more bought brand new SRP523K1 . Great Field/Pilot combo IMO. Waiting some new straps to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sword hands


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

The original "field" watch on the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month

Lest we forget


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Brucy said:


> The original "field" watch on the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month
> 
> Lest we forget


Well,, what's the story of this beauty? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Well,, what's the story of this beauty?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks Slm! She's a Unicorn by the RWC, not a lot of information on her travels, her original owner was at Gallipoli.

Special enough to come out a couple of times a year.

She is working extremely well, had her on all day yesterday and she was still going this morning with a couple of seconds out.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The New Tactical ReadeR

Easy Reader a la Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Brucy said:


> Thanks Slm! She's a Unicorn by the RWC, not a lot of information on her travels, her original owner was at Gallipoli.
> 
> Special enough to come out a couple of times a year.
> 
> She is working extremely well, had her on all day yesterday and she was still going this morning with a couple of seconds out.


Very nice... And some real history behind the WWW1 era watch, do you have more photos?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just go this Boldr X Explorer GMT II LE


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

one of my favorites (sorry for the shaky-hand focus)


----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

I need a better watch/strap combo.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Not a field styled watch by any means, but it's what I wear when I actually am in "the field".


----------



## joeysosick (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Indiglob by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Show your &amp;amp;quot;field watch&amp;amp;quot;*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Show your "field watch"*

Todd Snyder

Todd Snyder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

My Hamilton, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys, can you see my pic in #584 post? I've problems with pictures and Tapatalk. I can't see it.

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Guys, can you see my pic in #584 post? I've problems with pictures and Tapatalk. I can't see it.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


Can see it just fine

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Re: Show your &amp;amp;quot;field watch&amp;amp;quot;*



NocturnalWatch said:


>


Nice field watch! What model number is this? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Can see it just fine
> 
> I came, I tapped, I talked.


Stupid Tapatalk. I can't.

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Show your &amp;amp;quot;field watch&amp;amp;quot;*



Cougar17 said:


> Nice field watch! What model number is this? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


SRP513K1. I quite like it. It's nice Pilot and Field style combination.

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



NocturnalWatch said:


> Stupid Tapatalk. I can't.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


I can see it now, but Tapatalk is notorious for being a little b**** at random times. You're not alone.


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

BOLDR Venture!
38mm case
20mm lugs
ETA quartz movement
100m wr
Titanium









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki, classic field watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Todd Snyder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

While the Sun is still up

TS on Green Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> While the Sun is still up
> 
> TS on Green Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Absolutely electric in this photo. Well done on the score and the picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Can't understand this Field Watch obsession people have. I spent the whole weekend watching the field next to my house and didn't even see the grass grow, boring as hell!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MarkieB said:


> Can't understand this Field Watch obsession people have. I spent the whole weekend watching the field next to my house and didn't even see the grass grow, boring as hell!


... but you do understand the sub homage obsession?


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I started this thread in July 2017 and surprisingly it is still going! My only field watch. Have a great week.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have one of these in the mail. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

MTM Field and Diver


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

G550 said:


> I have one of these in the mail. Looking forward to receiving it.


Great. I put it on a nice chocolate brown leather. Not a fan of the Seiko leather with faux gator embossing.

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My favorite stainless steel field watch, a Bernhardt Field Diver with the Swiss Ronda 715 quartz movement. It also does duty as one of my "high risk for abuse" job watches.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> ... but you do understand the sub homage obsession?


I love underwater cheese......


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I started this thread in July 2017 and surprisingly it is still going! My only field watch. Have a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Field Watches and Underwater Cheese... what else can you ask for?

BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Popped the Hammie on for an outing


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

kinglee said:


> I started this thread in July 2017 and surprisingly it is still going! My only field watch. Have a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have good taste in field watches :-!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> I have good taste in field watches :-!
> 
> View attachment 13693153


Digging the watch! What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

Holy moly, nice collection


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

I love this! I need a laco in my life


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rabirnie said:


> Digging the watch! What model is it?


The SRP715. There was also a cream, blue, and grey dial version.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> There's definitely some slide in the field watch definition. If we really wanted to be so technical though, I doubt any analog watch really counts anymore. G-shock is it. Or Suunto. Something like that.
> 
> I'm not sure what bezel would snag a rifle sling. That would be terrible luck. I've carried rifles with slings and worn watches and the only thing that is going to snag is the sling under the watch between your wrist and the watch midcase. Especially on a spiffy mil NATO that raises the midcase up above the wrist. That's not a problem that any watch style is going to eliminate.
> 
> ...


This is a watch I have always been torn on. Is it a pilot's watch? A diver? A field watch? At the end of the day, I think this is a great all-rounder; a Jack of All Trades yet master of none. Perfect proportions (40mm/20mm), count-DOWN bezel (which I believe is bi-directional), white or black dial with matching day/date window backgrounds, and terrific lume. Let's just call it an all-purpose military watch and be done with it!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

And where to put this one (SRP513)? WatchSleuth classifies it as Pilot's watch, but with that 24h bezel it can be easily a Field watch. Or is it just both?









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yes.. the Allied again...

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This inexpensive, innocent looking little thing started my decline down the path of horological dependence. I am hopelessly addicted.


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Boldr Expedition Everest:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Gallatin!

Snowy Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Khaki field 38mm









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Custom Timex "field watch".


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Another of my Timex field watches....


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hamilton khaki mechanical


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dagaz cav-1









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

This is my latest watch, Hamilton hand winder.









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrestleantares (Sep 12, 2018)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 12369039


What and where? I really like that watch.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

wrestleantares said:


> What and where? I really like that watch.


Sturmanskie Traveler. The where I couldn't google.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Stu...c7XE11Yn7IiKvizbkK5cY4A_DeMls1gcaAgJiEALw_wcB

Different color dial but essentially the same..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.r2awatches.com/sturmanskie-traveller-24-hour-watch-2431-2256287/
Here's another very similar one..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

His n' hers.

Used to be just his, but she made one hers, so he had to get another one to be his.

Hamilton Khaki 38mm, and Seiko 5 field mod by @rbesass


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Khaki field 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap? Looks great.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Field Watch? Check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give Timex credit for often landing really nice, clean, somewhat simple aesthetics with their watches.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

t_mac86 said:


> Boldr Expedition Everest:


I like the even number pattern, compressor type functionality, and the flag on the seconds hand.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

MP83 said:


> Khaki field 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine looks similar - plenty of light abrasions showing on that polished bezel


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Field Watches and Underwater Cheese... what else can you ask for?


What's the story on that Seiko - is it a standard model?


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

GreatLakesWatch said:


> This is a watch I have always been torn on. Is it a pilot's watch? A diver? A field watch? At the end of the day, I think this is a great all-rounder; a Jack of All Trades yet master of none. Perfect proportions (40mm/20mm), count-DOWN bezel (which I believe is bi-directional), white or black dial with matching day/date window backgrounds, and terrific lume. Let's just call it an all-purpose military watch and be done with it!


Is that a Sinn 104? Some of their stock images are somewhat underwhelming, but this wrist shot on the nato really looks great. Nice balance of detail with negative space.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> While the Sun is still up
> 
> TS on Green Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Although a bit colorful for my palette, this one's actually a lot of fun to look at.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Timex really hit a nice aesthetic with this one. Although I'm not personally a fan of the lugs.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> This..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That all black Hamilton is really great looking, particularly complemented with that black fabric strap. If they did this with the 39mm Khaki, I'd be sorely tempted...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



NoHoMan said:


> That all black Hamilton is really great looking, particularly complemented with that black fabric strap. If they did this with the 39mm Khaki, I'd be sorely tempted...


This is really close...and I think the date configuration is better.. https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hamilton-collection/field/khaki-field-full-black-h68401735.html

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## pipomega23 (Sep 9, 2017)

the chrono looks nice, first time I've seen one of those


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

pipomega23 said:


> the chrono looks nice, first time I've seen one of those


New reissue from Rubicon watch in the UK. On Ebay too. PM3129X1


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RotorRonin said:


> What strap? Looks great.


Thanks is just a leather strap from G & Co. Straps, really nice quality for the price


NoHoMan said:


> Mine looks similar - plenty of light abrasions showing on that polished bezel


I know, I'm kind of thinking of getting it beadblasted...

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am wearing my Boldr X Explorer GMT II LE today, and I could not remember if I shared a pic in this thread. What the heck, the more pictures the better, right?

I really enjoy the high visibility of the hands and the numbers and indices on this dial.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually parting ways with this one, I had another one but I gave it to my dad. Based on how well it wears, it's a very thin 40mm case with an eta 2824, and the specs, the victorinox officer is a terrific value.









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> New reissue from Rubicon watch in the UK. On Ebay too. PM3129X1


Got one of those coming tomorrow, if DHL is on the ball. Is that the strap it came on?

Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

larand said:


> Got one of those coming tomorrow, if DHL is on the ball. Is that the strap it came on?
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


No, it came on an iffy gray NATO.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> No, it came on an iffy gray NATO.


Figured it would be something like that. Time to buy another strap. Thanks!

Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Still going thru a honeymoon phase with my dagaz cav, took it out today for a walk in the woods









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

MP83 said:


> Actually parting ways with this one, I had another one but I gave it to my dad. Based on how well it wears, it's a very thin 40mm case with an eta 2824, and the specs, the victorinox officer is a terrific value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the one you are selling for $250, but was available on MassDrop a few months back for $130?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rabirnie said:


> Oh, the one you are selling for $250, but was available on MassDrop a few months back for $130?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that much but yes, I'm selling it for a profit - probably not the thread to discuss this but when I saw that the ebay recommended price was $300 I figured why not. Again if you have any other questions please DM me.

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

NoHoMan said:


> I like the even number pattern, compressor type functionality, and the flag on the seconds hand.


I was looking for a while for a field watch with compressor style case and internal rotating bezel and the Expedition is the only watch like this I was able to find in the market. Plus the orange accents make it very fun to wear and less "militarish" than other field watches.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Bertucci B-1T on a bargain $5 Bertucci strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Is a Panerai considered a field watch or a diver?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

If you can afford one , who cares! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Show your "field watch"*

Posted in error


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't think this counts as a proper field watch, but it's certainly evocative of one. 37mm Citizen solar quartz.


----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)

everything "military"


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing this Bertucci right now. It is really light and the lume is pretty decent. The protected 4 o'clock crown is another bonus!


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Glycine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Carnaval t25 tritium watch. Blown away that this only cost $65. Here is the lume after 15 min of darkness vs my seiko skx173. Probably the easiest watch I own to read in the dark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

My favorite field watch at the moment:









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh hai!












whywhysee said:


> My favorite field watch at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SRP513








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yannlepantrec (Dec 14, 2018)

My Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Aquatico Blue Angels


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

twincity said:


> Aquatico Blue Angels
> 
> View attachment 13786669


What makes this Blue Angels? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

I have no idea why Aquatico chose Blue Angels for the name. They also included a airplane on the caseback.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Yannlepantrec said:


> My Hamilton Khaki King


Great watch! It's been on my list for a while. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

That's a great looking watch!!!



twincity said:


> View attachment 13786703
> 
> 
> I have no idea why Aquatico chose Blue Angels for the name. They also included a airplane on the caseback.


----------



## longface (Dec 16, 2016)

onastar1989 said:


> Seiko SKA727. A favorite and probably the one that gets the most wrist time.
> View attachment 13483609


This watch looks very nice, and (after some searching) seems quite hard to get.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Modded HMT Pilot

Though it doesn't have the classic field watch numerals, the big drab green indices and green nylon band give it a military feel.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

PRS-29B









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I love this shot!

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Oh hai!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok what is this? LOVE IT!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

*Show your "field watch"*



Emsflyer84 said:


> Ok what is this? LOVE IT!


It's the mighty Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2952 on a cheap diver strap. Also comes in a green face as the -2951. Amazing 40mm adventure & field watch, all the toughness without the bulk of a diver. Duratect titanium, sapphire, solar, perpetual calendar, RC in Japan or via app, hand correction, shock and impact resistant, 200m, time zone quickset... Am I forgetting anything? There's often a few for sale in this forum, and on ebay, or from Yahoo Auctions Japan on buyee.jp

This is a newer, better (IMNSHO) version of the Promaster Land line that includes the famous Ray Mears and Royal Marines Commando models.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice! How much "relief" is there in the indices? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's my Hamilton khaki field mechanical 38mm


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Nice! How much "relief" is there in the indices?


Not much. It's pretty flat, visually, until you zoom way in.


----------



## Tamadx (Dec 11, 2014)

New favorite thread! Hooked on Hamiltons lately 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Ziptie said:


> Not much. It's pretty flat, visually, until you zoom way in.


Thanks that actually looks good, I only ask because I have a Citizen that has a dial that, as far as I'm concerned they could have done the indices better.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Slm643 said:


> Thanks that actually looks good, I only ask because I have a Citizen that has a dial that, as far as I'm concerned they could have done the indices better.


Are, yes, the PMD56 line is really excellent quality. Definitely not entry-level, as affordables go.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Not really sure what the heck this is.....all I know is it gets a lot of field use and the inner rotating bezel often comes in handy.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Out in the "field" working and preparing for next week.

Fielding my field watch.

The classes, and classy Alpinist. The nicest looking field watch ever!
(Who says I have any modesty??)


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

My only "field"-type watch, the Longines Heritage Military COSD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> View attachment 13808811
> 
> 
> Out in the "field" working and preparing for next week.
> ...


That's a beauty, perfect bracelet! Just enough gold.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

SNKK35 - Just got it in yesterday. I should have the strap I'm matching it up with tomorrow.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

SARB017 on a Strapcode jubilee


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

I just got a great deal on this yesterday. I didn't care for the Khaki band that came with but like the blue and I think it complements well.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

I can see a tan/sand color and/or camo strap in your future! Maybe even green!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

whywhysee said:


> My favorite field watch at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model number is this?


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Changed to this for the overnight.
> 
> Updated take on the G10 from the UK.
> 
> ...


Which version is this? I have the pro diver lithium in PVD. Would love to have non PVD version as well. For the price, this is one of the most underrated field/everyday watches out there.


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Is it a "Flieger" or a "Field Watch?" Or just a cheap ($79 on clearance!) hybrid? Either way, it works well "in the field" or on a camping trip.


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

Another Bertucci showed up yesterday. One of them is going to my son.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman







S678X-03


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

tmcwhorter15 said:


> What model number is this?


I believe it's a BN0118-04E (Grey/Black). There is also the BN0118-12L (Dark Blue).


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

PRS29B on Haveston Invasion


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ that’s a really nice combo...aesthetically and geo-historically.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist! (Jan 24, 2019)

interested in seeing vintage field watches if anyone's got any


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

33mm 1994 Benrus reissue









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Love my SRP513. It's a great combo of Pilot and Field watch in one case.








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

My Hamilton Khaki Auto


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Show your "field watch"*


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

ZM-73 said:


> Kentex Landman
> View attachment 13823517
> 
> S678X-03


Striking color combo. I like the Milgaus-style second hand, too!


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Strath (Jan 13, 2019)

This one...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

twincity said:


> View attachment 13786703
> 
> 
> I have no idea why Aquatico chose Blue Angels for the name. They also included a airplane on the caseback.


It's called the Blue Angels but that looks like a Russian SU 27 in the caseback lol

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Dagaz Thunderbolt. Maybe this is a field watch????


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

t minus said:


> Dagaz Thunderbolt. Maybe this is a field watch????


Absolutely it is. A pilot/field at any rate. Very nice watch you have there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This one... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Why thank you!


Sporkboy said:


> Absolutely it is. A pilot/field at any rate. Very nice watch you have there.


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

This is my future one 
The very limited Gavox v22 osprey . Just for osprey pilots, crew chief and aerial observers









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533







​


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

Sure not quite the definition of a field watch, but I think it fills the gap nicely and gets the job done.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Fridayn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

My field watch 








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

Boldr Venture.









Στάλθηκε από το iPad μου με Tapatalk


----------



## pcfranchina (Feb 8, 2018)

....and my new Vaer










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This is my favorite field watch of them all... 
very versatile with many strap combos

The Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

LLBean Field.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Late 60s westclox









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Not field by official designation but tough enough for the field nonetheless









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Even got "Field" in the name.

Davosa Fieldmaster
















K.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

And finally on a NOS strap









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here's all my field watches that I have.


----------



## jacksonpt (Feb 12, 2019)

What's the price limit/range for this forum? Is this considered affordable?

Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot, currently on leather.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

jacksonpt said:


> What's the price limit/range for this forum? Is this considered affordable?
> 
> Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot, currently on leather.
> View attachment 13892773


That is a a bit of a fuzzy area. Generally under $1,000 is considered affordable, though that is well above my range. This doesn't mean you can't post expensive watches in the forum. If someone inherited a $20,000 vintage field watch then I sure would like to see a picture of it on this thread.

If you consider something affordable, then roll with it. Generally people are pretty understanding of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Tommyboy8585 said:


> Here's all my field watches that I have.


Great picks!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Combat 6 Classic


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Behold:


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hamilton khaki mechanical









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Heading to its natural habitat.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Theflyingclocksman said:


>


What is this?

Not sure if this truly qualifies .. but I would definitely take it on a Field Trip to the Woods 
AnaDigi Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mattc.az (Aug 7, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> What is this?


It's the Seals Model C Field Explorer

https://seals-watches.com/products/model-c-field-explorer-swiss-automatic-wrist-watch

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mattc.az said:


> It's the Seals Model C Field Explorer
> 
> https://seals-watches.com/products/model-c-field-explorer-swiss-automatic-wrist-watch
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks.. Lovely and Sold Out...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mattc.az said:


> It's the Seals Model C Field Explorer
> 
> https://seals-watches.com/products/model-c-field-explorer-swiss-automatic-wrist-watch
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks.. Lovely and Sold Out...


----------



## Justsumguy (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Herby81 (Jan 7, 2019)

A Hamilton I got from a WUS member. New fav.


----------



## Sawdusty (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

How many field watches do I need?









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minirai (Mar 2, 2017)

I bought this one to console myself after selling the SARG009. Not bad to look at, eh?


----------



## minirai (Mar 2, 2017)

deleted


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

View attachment 20190302124025_IMG_0104-01.jpeg


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Dual time, 24 hour watch. Can't get much more 'field' than this baby. Pete Conrad wore a Glycine Airman on his Apollo 12 lunar mission along with his Omega Speedmaster. Great watch.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks like an aviator watch. But ya kno...

In the sun it looks like a field watch too.

Either way it looks good.
(So does the sun! Yeeaahhh!! )


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Timex has many field watches.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

I got a Timex expedition because it looked like a cool beater. After I got it home in the silence of my room, I could hear it loudly going "TICK TICK TICK TICK".... I promptly returned it and got another Casio Forester instead in olive green.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

TKiteCD said:


> I got a Timex expedition because it looked like a cool beater. After I got it home in the silence of my room, I could hear it loudly going "TICK TICK TICK TICK".... I promptly returned it and got another Casio Forester instead in olive green.


I find that I can't keep Timex watches with a seconds hand on my bedside table due to the ticking. It is annoying at times as I like to put out my watch for the next morning where it will be handy. I end up putting on fewer Timex watches than I probably should as a result.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just be thankful that your hearing is good enough to hear a Timex. I can't even hear one with my hearing aids.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TKiteCD said:


> I got a Timex expedition because it looked like a cool beater. After I got it home in the silence of my room, I could hear it loudly going "TICK TICK TICK TICK".... I promptly returned it and got another Casio Forester instead in olive green.


Easy fix for that!... upgrade to a Stainless Steel Mk1, Waterbury or Allied. NO noise!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TKiteCD said:


> I got a Timex expedition because it looked like a cool beater. After I got it home in the silence of my room, I could hear it loudly going "TICK TICK TICK TICK".... I promptly returned it and got another Casio Forester instead in olive green.


Easy fix for that!... upgrade to a Stainless Steel Mk1, Waterbury or Allied. NO noise!

Scout 43 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lando Ballrissian (Mar 2, 2019)

Promaster Tough on a NATO


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Easy fix for that!... upgrade to a Stainless Steel Mk1, Waterbury or Allied. NO noise!


Seriously, my favorite watch purchase of 2018 ...

Mk1 SST chronograph. I bought it as a temporary field watch replacement when I sold off all my Hamiltons ... now it's a permanent replacement. I think my Khaki Mechanical 38 ticked louder than this.








A+++ strap ...








love the crystal ...


----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

Sold my Hammy so this is it for me in terms of field watches at the moment. Turns out I'm not that big a fan. Modded an Expedition Metal to expose the brass case and age it. Its different and it was fun to try the mod.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



rangerNY said:


> View attachment 13947663
> 
> 
> Sold my Hammy so this is it for me in terms of field watches at the moment. Turns out I'm not that big a fan. Modded an Expedition Metal to expose the brass case and age it. Its different and it was fun to try the mod.


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=700027&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

You should post this in this thread! That is very nice Indeed! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Seriously, my favorite watch purchase of 2018 ...
> 
> Mk1 SST chronograph. I bought it as a temporary field watch replacement when I sold off all my Hamiltons ... now it's a permanent replacement. I think my Khaki Mechanical 38 ticked louder than this.
> 
> ...


Why did you sell your Hamiltons, just curious? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## nwatkins (Aug 24, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Why did you sell your Hamiltons, just curious?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


And, more importantly, why did I not see them as I am in the market for one.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Why did you sell your Hamiltons, just curious?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I wish I had an interesting answer. I've owned 9 models over the past few years, all excellent watches, but I just wanted to make room to try something new.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

nwatkins said:


> And, more importantly, why did I not see them as I am in the market for one.


The last three I sold was a King Scuba, and two Pilot Pioneer watches, so if you were looking for a Khaki Field, you wouldn've have skipped right past them.
Shameless shilling = I do have a great field watch for sale right now, a great alternative to the Khaki Mechanical ... the Merci LMM-01. Priced to sell!! Make me an offer!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Scout 43 on Red Wing 
Scout 43 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

pardayan said:


>


What's the model number and or name for this?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok here we go.....

Arabic numerals?- check
24 hour scale? -check
Clear dial and hands? -check
Great water resistance?=check
Screw down crowns? -check
Great looks? -check
Rotating timing bezel? -check









Vostok Signal watch. 
Not a common sight here in the forums.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303







​


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 13974915


What's the ref number for this?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

dt75 said:


> What's the ref number for this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My super-duper detective skills tell me it is a 96A102. Well, that and reading it on the dial of the watch.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

squincher said:


> My super-duper detective skills tell me it is a 96A102. Well, that and reading it on the dial of the watch.


Didn't realize that was there. Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

SNZG15J1,with black mesh strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bertucci by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Tritium G10 variant 200m









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting, what's this one?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Field watches, a personal obsession. A "few" recent acquisitions.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Murren b by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

Getting comfortable. Bertucci bands are very nice but a bit stiff until you work them out.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

cuica said:


> Interesting, what's this one?


I bought it from GWS in the UK. It is for sale right now (shameless plug). I love the watch (200m WR, screw down crown) but I am downsizing.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ToddSnyderb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Glycine Combat 6 in a field of Skittles?


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Citizen BN0118-55E


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Casio Pathfinder.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field to the Gym

Filed to the Gymb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Two Lorus Field Watches - both superb


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14018803


I have a similar model. All around nice, affordable watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice Auto! Victorinox has some great watches!



Technarchy said:


> I have a similar model. All around nice, affordable watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pilot/Field


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

The BOLDR field watch


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Not a field watch but being used in the field, hiking in Denver


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

The bracelet that came on my Thunderbolt is a bit jangly for my taste. I like this better.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Use this as a field watch. Though it's a 20Om watch with a rotating bezel the hands and dial are that of a field watch. Very low profile too. Maybe 11mm?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I think this one checks all the boxes as a practical field watch.... super legible in all angles...day date..uni directional bezel.. etc



















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Smiths Everest


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

this is the san martin i got yday 








this is the one i got some time ago


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

jlondono77 said:


> Pilot/Field
> 
> View attachment 14038319


How's the lume on this? Compared to a Seiko divert? I've had one of these sitting in my cart for awhile. Still haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Show your "field watch"*



dt75 said:


> How's the lume on this? Compared to a Seiko divert? I've had one of these sitting in my cart for awhile. Still haven't pulled the trigger.


Never seen this one before.... but if you like this one and you like Lum why not a Seiko 5 which have very decent Lum.

Those integrated straps are also another reason not to get one... to me.










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Show your "field watch"*



Wolfsatz said:


> Never seen this one before.... but if you like this one and you like Lum why not a Seiko 5 which have very decent Lum.
> 
> Those integrated straps are also another reason not to get one... to me.
> 
> ...


I am very experienced with Seiko lume. I have a snzg13j which is great. I've been looking at this swatch just because it looks the most normal of the swatch lineup and functional in my opinion. It would be another beater when I don't want to punish my snzg.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What is the model number of the Swatch?

For beaters.. nothing beats the TX line up



















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Timex do make some great military-type beaters through most of their product range.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lume is not good. I would get it for the movement.



dt75 said:


> How's the lume on this? Compared to a Seiko divert? I've had one of these sitting in my cart for awhile. Still haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

jlondono77 said:


> Lume is not good. I would get it for the movement.


Thank you.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Field-y enough?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Scout Brooke

have not been on the wrist for a while and thus the date is way off.

Scout Brooke by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Field-y enough?
> 
> View attachment 14108067
> 
> ...


I gotta be honest here... The shirt, definitely.. The watch not so much.. But hey who am I.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I gotta be honest here... The shirt, definitely.. The watch not so much.. But hey who am I..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I think that same watch on a proper NATO would pass for sure for a Field Watch. The bracelet kind of kills the field vibe. Has great Lume!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Wolfsatz; I'll give you that, we just have to get the OP to get a Nato or distressed leather or canvas strap. That just might do it! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Seals model C on dirty bond nato:


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is my other field watch besides my Alpinist...
Definitely makes me want a Hamilton in the future, been looking into Vaer and Boldr as well.. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Affordable!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

As much Pilot as it is Field.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0311B50 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hard to argue with the appeal of the classic field watch. Many are beautiful in their simplicity and straight forward function. 

I have to wonder, though, if G Shock, Timex, Suunto, etc. aren’t more representative of a field watch in the modern day. Even Luminox and MTM make frequent appearances. They are all certainly seen on the wrists of military members far more often these days than the classic style. 

Maybe it’s time to start calling the Hamilton’s and such “classic field watches.” Doesn’t detract from their beauty and elegance one bit. Even denotes a certain reverence in my opinion.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

SNX427K2...a Seiko 5 sans the badge


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

2 Hammies + 2 Trasers


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

Sapphire crystal
100m water resistance with screw-down crown
Horween leather strap + extra NATO strap
Swiss Quartz Ronda 763 movement
For a price just under 200$, I think it's something worth mentioning


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Prospex Land '77









Lume:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

horhay86 said:


> This is my other field watch besides my Alpinist...
> Definitely makes me want a Hamilton in the future, been looking into Vaer and Boldr as well..
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention Hamilton. This recently arrived at my house. I am taking it out for a test walk on a new Crown & Buckle chevron strap. Plastic is still on the crystal, but it will come off once I get back home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

peskydonut said:


> SNX427K2...a Seiko 5 sans the badge
> 
> View attachment 14120913
> View attachment 14120915
> ...


A good watch maker can put that badge back on for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Funny you should mention Hamilton. This recently arrived at my house. I am taking it out for a test walk on a new Crown & Buckle chevron strap. Plastic is still on the crystal, but it will come off once I get back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not one for fabric straps most of the time but that one is just about perfect, especially with that Hamilton.

Great choice.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Funny you should mention Hamilton. This recently arrived at my house. I am taking it out for a test walk on a new Crown & Buckle chevron strap. Plastic is still on the crystal, but it will come off once I get back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOND007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine...Timex. Rinse, Repeat Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine, Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine...Timex. Rinse, Repeat Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine

I kid..I kid!! Great examples here


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

BOND007 said:


> Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine...Timex. Rinse, Repeat Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine, Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine...Timex. Rinse, Repeat Hamilton, Seiko, Glycine
> 
> I kid..I kid!! Great examples here


Time to mix it up....


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I gotta be honest here... The shirt, definitely.. The watch not so much.. But hey who am I..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, why do you say 'not so much' for this piece?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



GreatLakesWatch said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you say 'not so much' for this piece?


For me, the bracelet seems out of place, and the indices make the digits seem like a second thought. Don't get me wrong, It's like the watch is trying to do a few things, and not well, the indices shouldn't be there at all, just the digits, possibly with a dot or square or triangle of Lume at the perimeter, the numbers should easily readable. But I could see a design like the Seiko Alpinist on this watch. The bracelet just isn't field ready. A strap meaning leather, cloth, rubber, silicone, nylon, sailcloth. It's like the watch is confused, that's what I get from the photo, maybe the lighting is bad, put it on a strap and re-shoot it,, here's my two field watches, more so the Hamilton, but the Seiko can kinda pass. Maybe if the indices were on the other side of the numbers...it's just when I see indices I thing diver, dress,









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Even on my Seiko above I don't really consider it a field watch because of the subdials, actually someone here on the forum called it a field watch, I don't remember who. And the strap is probably too dressy (shiny) for the field..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Slm643 said:


> Even on my Seiko above I don't really consider it a field watch because of the subdials, actually someone here on the forum called it a field watch, I don't remember who. And the strap is probably too dressy (shiny) for the field..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Good feedback and synopsis; I actually owned the Triumph for a while and thought it a great field watch....with a busy dial. So I agree with you. The Atlas fixed some of those dial issues, but then added the GMT function, which is still a good thing to have in the field, but pushed the model more towards the pilot line.

So, that begs the question, what are the criteria for a 'field watch'? I am sure someone in the last 80+ pages of this thread asked the same thing, but maybe it's time for a refresher. In my opinion (field watches are the only watch genre I collect), a field watch should incorporate at least some, if not all, of these traits:

1. Should have between three Arabic numerals (Rolex Explorer) to all 24 numerals (Hamilton Khaki)
2. Ample lume, including the hands and numerals
3. At least a 50m water resistance
4. A durable strap or bracelet, such as a NATO, Zulu, thick leather band
5. A strong case material, such as stainless steel, titanium, or bronze alloy
6. Should have a useful complication, such as a GMT hand, compass bezel, 24-hour bezel, or a saw 

Anything else?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Brushed surfaces or sandblasted would be preferable, if not complete case, Sapphire crystal front at least.
I would go as far as a matte dial. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Brushed surfaces or sandblasted would be preferable, if not complete case, Sapphire crystal front at least. Probably a solid caseback too. 
I would go as far as a matte dial also, at least mainly. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I would say the ability to be shatter resistant is more important than scratch resistance, so I could argue against sapphire and for acrylic.

There are a lot of resin field watches out there, so being lightweight can be traded for durability in some cases.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

someone here has been way too WUSified



> Calling back to their military roots, field watches can be defined as simple, durable wristwatches built for everyday outdoor use. ... In other words, field watches are straightforward timekeeping tools, with legibility and durability being their main selling points.


Sub dials... and yes this is a Classic Field Watch... 
no Sapphire.. No problem! it is over rated and shatters!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

By pure definition.. even an Easy Reader is a field watch 
TX Clearing House by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wolfsatz,,, I did get carried away... Hahaha 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0311B50 (Dec 18, 2018)

*Show your "field watch"*

I really like the Timex compass one, Wolfsatz.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> someone here has been way too WUSified
> 
> Sub dials... and yes this is a Classic Field Watch...
> no Sapphire.. No problem! it is over rated and shatters!
> ...


Any watch commissioned by a military body could be considered a 'field' watch; I purchased my Zenith Rainbow Flyback from the French AF for that reason.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



0311B50 said:


> I really like the Timex compass one, Wolfsatz.


Someone at the Timex thread posted and earlier version that looks even better with an internal bezel.

pIcture posted by ox71


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Another field watch, a monster.


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

This one just arrived, MWW Champlain:


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My Hamilton Khaki Field:









It is built to the original military specifications:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

Bernhardt field watch....in the field (well, in the back yard assisting with the mowing)


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A watch of mine + a field = field watch.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Dress Watch + Not so fancy strap = The best Field Watch I have.

AccuSwiss Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

I suppose it's a field watch, but I wear it for fashion mostly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Technarchy said:


> I suppose it's a field watch, but I wear it for fashion mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very 1st time I've seen the Alpinist make the rounds here

Great Watch

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Feedback from the professional field community

The new Field Pop 
TX Tuesday Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Golden Allied Scout 
TX Tuesday Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

Two more from "the field" as above: a favorite Timex they recently put in a larger case and the mini Flatline from Momentum.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



GreatLakesWatch said:


> Good feedback and synopsis; I actually owned the Triumph for a while and thought it a great field watch....with a busy dial. So I agree with you. The Atlas fixed some of those dial issues, but then added the GMT function, which is still a good thing to have in the field, but pushed the model more towards the pilot line.
> 
> So, that begs the question, what are the criteria for a 'field watch'? I am sure someone in the last 80+ pages of this thread asked the same thing, but maybe it's time for a refresher. In my opinion (field watches are the only watch genre I collect), a field watch should incorporate at least some, if not all, of these traits:
> 
> ...


My 80 years old field watch has only half of that list, and a white dial omg. :-(

For modern field watch I would not pick lume, because night vision goggles are everywhere and lume reveals your location.
And c'mon everyone has a tiny led keyring light if needed, not like we're living in the 1940 anymore.
Also I might pick aluminium or some other non sparkly metal, or plastic, there are some modern fancy materials that would be great.

So no lume, lol hell no!
Small, like traditional field watch 30mm - 34mm would be enough, and flat but not too flat to be fragile.
Sapphire, but maybe slightly domed or with AR to keep it reflecting light, dunno, why not.

For civilian field watch, those six what you mentioned are great, I pick day-date complication as it's really handy no matter what you do.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Timex Military Chronograph on Barton canvas.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> WRUW Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's a model I've been considering. How do you like it?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What say you?.. Field watch or something different, Seiko SARW019, this is the stock strap. I'm not sure sure, also when I'm in the field basically I'm hanging out with friends by a fire, cooking, walking around the homestead, having a beverage or two. Anything rougher I'd be mowing, weedwacking.
I thought when I got this it was my dressiest piece, same for the Black Hamilton it is definitely a field watch, even though my field exposure is more towards the tame side. So is the Seiko a field watch or something else?









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Egsise said:


> My 80 years old field watch has only half of that list, and a white dial omg. :-(
> 
> For modern field watch I would not pick lume, because night vision goggles are everywhere and lume reveals your location.
> And c'mon everyone has a tiny led keyring light if needed, not like we're living in the 1940 anymore.
> ...


Sounds like someone is former military  Regarding your opinion on lume, in a peacetime environment, where snipers aren't looking to shoot the watch off my wrist, I prefer ample lume in order to see time in low-light conditions (I frequently am in the field way before sunrise when hunting and it's nice to not have to check my phone for the time). However, I fully agree with your comment on the crystal...need something robust on there.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> That's a model I've been considering. How do you like it?


 The Murren is one of my favorites in my collection (and I got many other Bulovas as well) I had the Hammy King 40mm and it got traded. This one is much better. Finishing, looks, etc. On the OEM strap looks super dressy . but I only wear it on the picture strap that was custom made for it or NATOs as a Field Watch as I like the casual look more. Highly recommended.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Field-y and Flieger-y


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My two favorites.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In the world of expensive gadgets, check box specs, and just main stream popular belief... I am very excited to finally get one of Timex master pieces (this model is getting harder and harder to get via the bay)... and even better that it is one heck of a Field Watch.


Expedition Rugged Metal Field 

picture from the interwebs


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I was thinking that this would fit the bill...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today's suchef for Brunch

Expedition Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Expedition Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Tudor version, BB36.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For the evening Car Wash session.. this small 36mm Expedition handled water pressure from the hose pretty well 
Exp Car Wash by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Exp Car Wash by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

36mm Timex Scout. I love that totally balanced arrow second hand. I kind of want a box of them to put on other watches.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Not affordable but field watch none the less.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Monta Monday


----------



## Flygt (Jan 28, 2019)

Orient EM5A-CA CO 37mm


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

San Martin:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The new kid on the block.. and already is part of the Permanent Collection

Exp Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Exp Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Exp Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The new kid on the block.. and already is part of the Permanent Collection

Exp Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Exp Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Exp Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I have to say it's my BOLDR Venture, hasn't lost or gained a second in the month I've had it, and the lume is decent.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14173579


Looks legitimately fantastic on leather.

They really don't do it any favors by putting it on the nato it comes with.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My Bertucci at work with me digging up the well box.
Yes that WAS wood on the outside till it fell away in crumbs.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Timex MK1 Steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> Looks legitimately fantastic on leather.
> 
> They really don't do it any favors by putting it on the nato it comes with.


I sir.. totally disagree. Field Watches and Leather NATOs go like Ketchup and French Fries!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr``


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

People seem to like this watch soo...


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Vaer Field Hunter, picked it up last week 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

horhay86 said:


> Vaer Field Hunter, picked it up last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How well do you like it? I saw a review on this piece that seemed interesting.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> How well do you like it? I saw a review on this piece that seemed interesting.
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


I like it for the price, the case is very well made, the polishing is good. It wears well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Maritime Field Watch?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have probably posted this one in the past. Oh well


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

fish70 said:


> I have probably posted this one in the past. Oh well
> 
> View attachment 14179025


Cant make up what is it?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Show your "field watch"*

Just received an interesting eBay find. A Duluth Trading Co. field watch. So unexpected, I couldn't resist.

The case is really similar to an older Oris BC3 and the number font reminds me of a Seiko SARG009. Miyota 8215 movement I believe. Bracelet is heavy but end links are hollow. Screw down crown and 50m WR.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New one to the club. Even after reading and hearing reviews; I did not what to expect... I am very nicely surprised!

Vostok by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Vostok by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dive watch case, field watch soul.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saweet! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

unbranded qtz, vietnam era army homage.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> New one to the club. Even after reading and hearing reviews; I did not what to expect... I am very nicely surprised!
> 
> Vostok by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Vostok by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


You should get an Amphibia. All of the charm, plus decent water resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

timex iq


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

ox71 said:


> timex iq


Awesome set of watches!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> Awesome set of watches!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


thanks but it was just one with different straps


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fam Reunion by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

ox71 said:


> thanks but it was just one with different straps


I may have had a few beers in one glass!  

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I bought it from West Coast Time about 17-18 years ago. The guy who owned the company said it was a sterile dial watch he had made by Ollech and Weiss.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I blacked out the numbers on the bezel with some model paint. I think it looks alot better now.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Elevated Scout 
100WR on a Stainless Steel Case with a dome Mineral Crystal.

While I sacrificed a Waterbury.... I am very happy with the end result. One of a kind Expedition Scout!

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

40mm "dressy"-ish field watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

it is to no surprise to me that some of the better affordables are the ones that give me the most pleasure to wear and keep coming back over and over.

I'm really digging how this one feels that I am also on the lookout of another Waterbury Case to fit into the Cream dial version of the Expedition. Would be a very lovely thing.

Elev Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

filthyj24 said:


> Dive watch case, field watch soul.


Yeah baby









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Wearing this today. Not full numerals or military time but serves well in the field.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten (Apr 24, 2019)

Here are a few.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is my humble Seiko 5: SNKF63J







c u,
Jo


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Smiths PRS29AM


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

for more than 20 years...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14207301
> 
> 
> for more than 20 years...


Nice watch! Where did you get the winder? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Metabo...bought locally...spins quite fast...watch does not need it, it's a Quartz...

The watch has been with me on all continents, apart from Antarctica....we probably never make it there...no jobs for someone like me there...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yeap... that again!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Khaki mechanical on a crown and buckle chevron strap









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

here's my new scout on a cheapo nato from amazon









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

What model is that? It's very snazzy!



Wolfsatz said:


> yeap... that again!
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Does Timex still make this model?



Sporkboy said:


> Timex Military Chronograph on Barton canvas.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Show your "field watch"*

Very nice, @yankeexpress. I like the trio of Hamiltons. Is the strap on the Murph what it came with? Looks like a great match. 

Here are two of mine: 37mm Citizen Chandler and 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (solar quartz and hand-winding 2804-2 respectively).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BookBoy said:


> What model is that? It's very snazzy!


it is the Nautica NSR 105 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/nautica-nsr-105-made-timex-4961911.html#post49009543


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BookBoy said:


> Does Timex still make this model?


Negative. More Info here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-sr927w-chronographs-circa-2000-any-them-4694951.html


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

San martin Field...IMO, the perfect "F71 field watch"
$140, 39mm cayse, sapphire crystal, screw down crown/case back, 200m water resistant, NH35 movement, C3 Superluminova, 316L steel or Bronze case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

One of the many new reasons that quartz watches are growing on me...and like $130 on MD, first rate straps from this company too. This rally strap is so soft...


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

And while we;re at it, one of the other reasons I'm likinq quartz more and more, and yes, it's called the torpedo and it has a dive bezel, but it's still a _bit  of a field watch, isn't it?_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

glen8ak said:


> And while we;re at it, one of the other reasons I'm likinq quartz more and more, and yes, it's called the torpedo and it has a dive bezel, but it's still a _bit  of a field watch, isn't it?_


200WR...
Most likely a screw down crown...
Names after a Maritime theme...

quacks like a duck, flies like a duck... must be a duck!

Sorry.. I don't see a field watch on this one.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> 200WR...
> Most likely a screw down crown...
> Names after a Maritime theme...
> 
> ...


Dang it! Well, I'm wearing it in the field, so that's got to count for something doesn't it? OK, maybe not lol


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

filthyj24 said:


> I blacked out the numbers on the bezel with some model paint. I think it looks alot better now.


I almost bought one of these last month, now I hate myself as I see it here...$315 it was posted on the other deal forum


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

glen8ak said:


> And while we;re at it, one of the other reasons I'm likinq quartz more and more, and yes, it's called the torpedo and it has a dive bezel, but it's still a _bit  of a field watch, isn't it?_
> 
> View attachment 14245475


If I strap a cuckoo clock onto my wrist to go hiking... It's a field watch. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

glen8ak said:


> Dang it! Well, I'm wearing it in the field, so that's got to count for something doesn't it? OK, maybe not lol


Nice looking watch though.. it is similar to the Nautica NSR 105

I also think it is a field watch

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Nice looking watch though.. it is similar to the Nautica NSR 105
> 
> I also think it is a field watch
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Agreed...the way I see it, Flieger hands + diver case = 'field watch'. !

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

This is kinda like the old saying "America is a melting pot" I'm paraphrasing here. I don't really think it is, it's more like a bowl of salad. Many different things but separate. Not all fused into one soup. 
A field watch if it has a external bezel it should have N, S, E, W. Or no bezel at all. The Alpinist, Explorer, Khaki Field, Timex, Citizen, a bunch of others, but numbers on a dial and a dive bezel is stretching a bit, this is just my opinion of course and "ymmv" I suppose a count down bezel is ok, I'm not sure what the difference is between that and a dive bezel is though. Anyway just a thought 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Well I wonder if this one will count, it's definitely not a dive watch anyway. And that's definitely a field. No disputing that.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

So far this is my favorite strap on my "too fancy for the field" watch...


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

This is my field watch that looks a lot like a diver


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

this one has "field" in the name so I guess it qualifies, my apologies to the purists.









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

These have all been out in a field...















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## atinuku (Jun 27, 2019)

The only field watch I have.









Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CompassIQ by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

I actually have no idea what qualifies as a field watch. Does this count? I put a green Nato on it. That's gotta count for something :-d


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Seiko 5.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Gotta have a backup....


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

36mm Glycine Combat 6
Blue dial looks black when the sun starts to go down.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

In the field.

Yikes! Good thing I brought the kids. I can outrun them.

And just FYI-- for those without a sense of humor-- it's a joke.
There's no need to outrun the kids. Gators are in the water!! 
so I tie a rope around his waist and use the little guy for **************.


----------



## danielcullen117 (Jul 15, 2019)

First post on watchuseek!








Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

With a fixed bezel and matte case I think this thing leans pretty well towards field watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello brother


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Band is only temporary









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

36mm 9721b 6.8" wrist


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Boldr have released a new version of the popular Expedition that was very poplar in its first iteration. I was lucky enough to get hold of one of the Everest models (one of the most sought after colour combinations) and it is my daily watch for work and I love it. The grey matte/blasted case combined with the dark blue dial works really well. The little touches like the dual colour lume and splashes of orange on the second hand and top crown are cool too.
So, the new version... I'm not keen. I think they have replicated the case design of some of their other watches especially with the external bezel, it makes it look less round and more chunky. I'm not a fan of the shiny crowns nor the default strap it comes with.
Maybe I'm biased, but I was immediately drawn to its predecessor and soaked up as many reviews and videos about it as I could, I'm not feeling it for the new model...

Thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

My Boldr Expedition in field action... (at my desk! Hah)









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

jjpw said:


> So, the new version... I'm not keen. I think they have replicated the case design of some of their other watches especially with the external bezel, it makes it look less round and more chunky. I'm not a fan of the shiny crowns nor the default strap it comes with.
> Maybe I'm biased, but I was immediately drawn to its predecessor and soaked up as many reviews and videos about it as I could, I'm not feeling it for the new model...
> 
> Thoughts?
> ...


I see what you mean. The older one has classic style. There are quirks, like the tall, knurled crowns (maybe this extra height is a field watch thing, maybe for gloves?), but overall it's a round case with a striking lug shape, an elegant execution of a classic style. Much more mainstream than, say, a Bertucci.

The new design is *still* more mainstream than a Bertucci, but definitely much more stylized than the original. The crowns are ribbed rather than knurled, and - the biggest thing - you now have a raised bezel (with ribs to match the crowns) that sits fully within the footprint of the case. Instead of lugs protruding individually from a cylindrical case, the lugs define an outline, and the bezel and dial are inscribed within that outline.

I can see how the new design might do better job of slipping out from under a backpack strap, but I suspect the main reason for the radical changes is that Boldr is looking to stake a claim in the design space, to do something ...bolder.

It won't be for everyone. Frankly, I prefer the Venture (which I didn't know about until today, but at 38mm it's a perfect field watch for me, hmmm). But I bet people has the same reaction to Omega's twisted lugs when they first saw them.

I have a Citizen BM8180 arriving today, stoked to have a nicer field watch than my Timex Scout 36, the one with the world's loudest movement.


----------



## BrookTrout304 (May 12, 2018)

My trusty Seiko. This thing is scratched and beat all to hell.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

I've just written an article about the Boldr Venture

http://www.scottishwatches.co.uk/2019/07/19/watch-review-boldr-venture/

I think it's a great modern field watch.


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Wtma, Those marathons are sweet, I've been eyeballing them but the case shape and price of the automatics have been keeping me at bay. How do you like it?


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

I think I found the right strap for this guy.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Show your "field watch"*



LastActionJoe said:


> Wtma, Those marathons are sweet, I've been eyeballing them but the case shape and price of the automatics have been keeping me at bay. How do you like it?


I think the automatic version is using fiber case, which is different than the manual version that I have, using stainless steel case. Both have slightly different shapes, although quite similar.

As for mine, I can say that it's one of my favorite watches. The shape of the case is actually what I like the most from this watch, very unique with sloping bezel and squared lugs. Solidly built with crisp dial printing. It wears smaller than its size suggests. Even my wife says this is a very small watch. I have a Tudor BB36, spec'ed at the same 36mm and the Marathon looks smaller due to smaller dial. If you have large wrist this may become a concern for you. Lug width is 16mm, unusual and will limit your options for aftermarket straps. Sometime I put it on a vintage Eulit Perlon. I like it, but nothing looks better than canvas strap with this watch, imo.


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Seals Model C on a CNS paratrooper strap


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

t_mac86 said:


> Seals Model C on a CNS paratrooper strap


Nice. Is that the stonewashed case variant?


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> Nice. Is that the stonewashed case variant?


Yep, that's the vintage finish case. It's unlike anything I've ever seen, I wonder how they accomplished it.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Smith's Everest is the near perfect watch to me.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Timex T49988 - Citizen AT0200-05E2 - Lorus RH933GX9


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Today it's this glowing thing:


----------



## donrobb (Oct 24, 2015)

Bulova Hack Watch.

Interesting fact I learned about Bulova while playing Jeopardy the other night: The first TV commercial ever broadcast was a 10 second advertisement for Bulova watches that aired on July 1, 1941.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FoyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Seiko purchased in 1999


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Essentials by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

The newest addition to my field watch collection.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

$70 1990's 34mm domed acrylic with a beater quartz, lume is still very powerful and long lasting, weight is 24 grams, sadly only 5 atm, also brought a vintage unbranded NOS rubber tropic strap

For anyone's curiosity, moth is a female wild oak eggar I was photographing at the time


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Victorinox









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Driving to and after catching pinks.
I lost count after 25, and the kids stopped counting after 5 each....


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

I love this guy.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like this little guy as a sort of field watch. Its dial design is almost mini-flieger, but the size of 37mm puts it in field watch territory for me. And I don't have the worries of rough-and-tumbling with it like I would with a hand-winding Hamilton Khaki Field. 100m water resistance and solar-powered on a NATO sounds good to me.










And the lume isn't bad at all for its price point.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

And just to follow up on my post from last night...

When it comes to field equipment, "two is one and one is none," am I right?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moonchucks said:


> I love this guy.
> View attachment 14369669


Is this one Auto or Quartz? Model? I quite dig it!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this one Auto or Quartz? Model? I quite dig it!
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It's a quartz model.


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this one Auto or Quartz? Model? I quite dig it!
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It's a Wenger quartz terragraph 01.0541. That expedition looks great!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Shared this on the Timex Thread... some of you may also be interested

* Timex Deal Alert 
Timex is offering an extra 20$ OFF on top of their sale items. Some are heavily discounted, so it makes for a reallly good deal. How good you say?

let try this:
Mk1 Aluminum no DAte for 35.99 and MK1 Steel No Date for $61.59 and Free Shipping... Good Deal!*

TX Essentials by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Yeah so this is what I call my field watch.

It's the perfect watch for me, no frills, just pure watch.

Not exactly the most affordable of the bunch...


----------



## vzanello (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How about an Ana-Digi ?

Katai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Mmmm, donut.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

sweeperdk01 said:


> Yeah so this is what I call my field watch.
> 
> It's the perfect watch for me, no frills, just pure watch.
> 
> Not exactly the most affordable of the bunch...


That's interesting. Kind of a retro look with the Mercedes hands. What's the brand?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

this again

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

I love the crosshairs in this beater quartz Citizen.


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

Vaer Field Quartz. Becoming one of my favorites in rotation!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Buddy Shagmore (Jun 15, 2019)

Vaer Field White 40mm


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

- wild ^hair^ included gratis.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Patent Guy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


gorgeous.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Patent Guy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


gorgeous.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Homemade concoction, 36mm, st2130









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

gwbnyc said:


> - wild ^hair^ included gratis.


What is this and where did you get it from?



Disguise said:


> Homemade concoction, 36mm, st2130
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Is this an Alpha case?


----------



## Riddarholmen (May 8, 2019)

What model number is this


----------



## Riddarholmen (May 8, 2019)

What model is this


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Gets the most wrist time.

Oops, the other Borealis is most def not a field watch.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

cuica said:


> What is this and where did you get it from?
> 
> Is this an Alpha case?


Nope, just aftermarket oyster case from eBay (Chinese seller). Matched it with an explorer style dial, tudor-style ranger hands, an st2130 for that affordable and reliable High-Beat sweep, and a nice riveted bracelet. Nice little crafting project for a rainy Sunday afternoon









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Riddarholmen said:


> What model is this


Timex MK1









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Show your "field watch"*



pherble said:


> View attachment 14391047
> 
> 
> Gets the most wrist time.
> ...


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

View attachment 14391787


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Venturo Field #1 by Gruppo Gamma.

















K.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

As Perfect as a Watch can get...

Mk1 Alum with reversible one pass Nato.

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

New this week.
Hamilton 38mm mechanical brown dial.
Got the 28,800 ETA movement before it was gone for good.
A couple new natos on the way! Lol.
Have a good weekend!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Now it just needs some scratches....
Enjoy!



Dr.Brian said:


> New this week.
> Hamilton 38mm mechanical brown dial.
> Got the 28,800 ETA movement before it was gone for good.
> A couple new natos on the way! Lol.
> ...


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

Seiko sbca005









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Just about grilling time......


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

My vain attempt to do a shot like Wolfsatz!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Unc Sam said:


> My vain attempt to do a shot like Wolfsatz!
> View attachment 14398403


^^^^^^^ Nice Scout ^^^^^^^^^

Mk1 Alum

Dome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

generic quartz, >$100.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

gwbnyc said:


> generic quartz, >$100.
> 
> View attachment 14398493


Where did you get this "generic" quartz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Ive added a steel singed crown since these pictures. This is my everyday work watch and is tough as nails and accurate to +3spd. Lume is done myself and shines bright all night long I work over night shift. I wish I could remember exactly what I used for the lume because never got lume this good again.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Eureka!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Seiko 7s-


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> sweeperdk01 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah so this is what I call my field watch.
> ...


I think this may be one of those Parnis watches.

I think they call it an "Exploder".


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I think this qualifies, SNA139P1.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

This is what I use now, it's no longer vintage because I bought a new case and movement for it. It now tests to 10 ATM and runs like a new watch which it is.



I really like this one, it's very light and I can start the timer when I leave camp and stop when I get back, not that it matters but it's kinda cool.


----------



## Feline Flieger (Dec 19, 2018)

Orion Field Standard
Amphitheater Lake, Grand Teton National Park, WY


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

Trusty Seiko









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. I don't recall seeing a Bertucci with a timing bezel.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Very cool. I don't recall seeing a Bertucci with a timing bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just received it yesterday from Mass Drop. I think $140. Was looking for a true weekend beater with decent WR.

It fits the bill but, to be honest, bezel works, but compared to other divers, it's pretty sloppy. Not a deal breaker for me.

I still recommend. Sapphire, 100m WR, titanium, sold accurate quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MitchCumsteen said:


> I just received it yesterday from Mass Drop. I think $140. Was looking for a true weekend beater with decent WR.
> 
> It fits the bill but, to be honest, bezel works, but compared to other divers, it's pretty sloppy. Not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> ...


Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Shoot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Seiko SNKF63J - does it have the requirements for a fieldwatch?
Or does a fieldwatch needs all the numbers from 1-12?







Jo (Belgium, sometimes Greece)


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Jo Hande said:


> Seiko SNKF63J - does it have the requirements for a fieldwatch?
> Or does a fieldwatch needs all the numbers from 1-12?
> View attachment 14416795
> 
> Jo (Belgium, sometimes Greece)


 I certainly believe it qualifies. Nice watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jo Hande said:


> Seiko SNKF63J - does it have the requirements for a fieldwatch?
> Or does a fieldwatch needs all the numbers from 1-12?
> View attachment 14416795
> 
> Jo (Belgium, sometimes Greece)


I think this wants to be a hybrid just like the Nautica with the timing bezel.. going by most common standards; yes it makes it in, but also has a bit of a diver in it with the 4 o'clock screw in crown.

How about this AnaDigi? Does it qualify?

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

My watchmaking project last winter was to build a field watch with parts sourced separately and assembled by me.

It was a simple job made difficult by me not knowing what I was doing.

Turned out ok though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Jo Hande said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko SNKF63J - does it have the requirements for a fieldwatch?
> ...


 Certainly!


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Show your "field watch"*

Sinning on a Martu.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

My Humble collection...

Maratac GPT-1...



Timex Expedition...


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Unc Sam said:


> Certainly!


YES, this is also a fieldwatch to me!
... and I think there is no absolute definition to describe a fieldwatch.
It is more how you feel it yourself!
Jo


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

*My* strictest definition is a plain dial numerals 1 through 12&no more. large seconds.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



tinman143 said:


> Sinning on a Martu.


Disclaimer: I'm not one to get hung up on labels, and don't think I'm calling this out like it should not be posted here, but...

I saw this thread a while back and wondered about my 556A. So I posted over in the Sinn forum, asking the question -- Sinn 556A: field or pilot watch?

Was emphatically informed that it is a pilot watch, by both heritage (Sinn was a pilot; the company got its start manufacturing airplane instrument dials) and design, with layout, font, colors, and hands pretty much dead-on lifted from airplane instrumentation.

I think it works just fine as a field watch, but the True Sinn Fanboiz definitely feel otherwise...


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

My field watch...Alba VJ33-X016
42 case diameter.









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



mconlonx said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not one to get hung up on labels, and don't think I'm calling this out like it should not be posted here, but...
> 
> I saw this thread a while back and wondered about my 556A. So I posted over in the Sinn forum, asking the question -- Sinn 556A: field or pilot watch?
> 
> ...


I truly wasn't aware so thanks for sharing. I always thought this was a field and never considered it even in the pilot category. The only downside here is using this 411 as justification to now purchasing a proper field piece!


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing my Pulsar today.
Lume is crappy but still love the watch:


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Aevig Corvid









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Modded SARB063 or an SKX with a bezel swap?



Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

cuica said:


> Modded SARB063 or an SKX with a bezel swap?


Good guess, but the answer is "kinda both / kinda neither". I sourced all the parts separately because I didn't want to deface either a SARB or SKX. It has a 063 bezel with the same 6r15 movement and signed crown as the SARB. I bought a new SKX case I found at cousins UK.

Since this SARB used the 7s26-0020 case, I easily found a domed sapphire crystal, dial, hands, and chapter ring that fit through aftermarket suppliers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Labor Day !!

The Katmai
Another awesome TX piece. Love the cream dial with orange accents. Very very light!

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful watch this Katmai. Was about to pull the trigger, until i found out there wasn't any lume. Yeah, yeah Indiglo blah-blah. Still a wasted opportunity.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Boldr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Beautiful watch this Katmai. Was about to pull the trigger, until i found out there wasn't any lume. Yeah, yeah Indiglo blah-blah. Still a wasted opportunity.


I agree with you. But I think lume goes against TX philosphy for some reason. Very few watches have lume. One exception is the Mk1 but still pretty weak. Still, for the price I usually pay for these watches... no fault at all IMHO.

Timex Metal Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Speaking of Expedition field watches. Timex does have the ability to pleasantly surprise.









I was not expecting any lume at all on this Expedition field chrono with its skeletonized hands, but surprisingly lume it did have. Not Seiko lume sure, but serviceable (I can still see it at 4:00am lume).


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

With apologies to Serica ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Evil Twin 
Mk1 Evil Twin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Military Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Close Up by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Homemade strap...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Socks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil on MK1 S by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, have not sized and worn this yet. Soon I hope!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

im sure this photo will post sideways or maybe inside-out. theres no telling. but i love this watch, and wont be afraid to beat it some if the time comes.


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 14502853
> im sure this photo will post sideways or maybe inside-out. theres no telling. but i love this watch, and wont be afraid to beat it some if the time comes.


Mine has been my beater for a decade now and it's still the most accurate watch I own. I LOVE these- and I am trying to talk myself into a red dialed model...


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Basic, clean , functional :


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

judg69 said:


> Basic, clean , functional :
> View attachment 14505543


I have been tempted sooo many times about this Expedition... I always see it at Wally's... I like that it is still one of the very affordable with 100WR and with a decent day-date feature. How do you like it?


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> I have been tempted sooo many times about this Expedition... I always see it at Wally's... I like that it is still one of the very affordable with 100WR and with a decent day-date feature. How do you like it?


Hi Wolfsatz, it is a simple yet classic design, very easy to read and has tremendous full-face Indigo backlight. The bezel is fixed but does not affect me at all as it is one of my 3 or 4 predominantly night-time watches. The model # of mine is T46681. The color is kind of ecru or a beige-ivory mix. I think you would be very pleased.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Pumpkin field


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Not sure if this counts as a "field watch" but it has been a faithful and reliable tool through many field training days.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Viseguy said:


> Pumpkin field


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


>


^^^^^ this has such a familiar face ^^^^^^

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr[/QUOTE] Love that AccuSwiss! Model number?


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^ this has such a familiar face ^^^^^^


It's working for me!

Love the Accuswiss Murren! I've almost bought that watch a number of times.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Homemade Iconrays









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^ this has such a familiar face ^^^^^^
> 
> Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love the Bulova !


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Unc Sam said:


> Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


 Love that AccuSwiss! Model number?[/QUOTE]

It is called Murren.. but do not know the model number. Repeating today

One of the variants.. Bulova Men's 63B177 Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch
Bulova Men's 'Murren' Mechanical Hand Wind Stainless Steel and Black Leather Automatic Watch (Model: 63B176)

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Wenger on a repurposed Orient strap.
View attachment IMG_0934.jpg


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One ahead by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

i took out some of my field watches the other day because a young chap wanted to wear one on the day of his enlistment. he ended getting one of my benrus dtu-2a/p extras. too bad i didn't think to snap a pic of him wearing it


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Did I post this already? I don't remember, but if I did, here's a new pic of it...


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Just in! Timex MK


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Wolf, do happen to have the model number or name of this one?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

soulbazz said:


> Wolf, do happen to have the model number or name of this one?


Todd Snyder Military 

There are three color variants of the current models.

Racing TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

wedgehammer said:


> i took out some of my field watches the other day because a young chap wanted to wear one on the day of his enlistment. he ended getting one of my benrus dtu-2a/p extras. too bad i didn't think to snap a pic of him wearing it


That is a handsome collection, and glad that you passed on the tradition and passion for watch to the next generation.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fall is Coming

This is the perfect FAll WAtch for Yard Work 
Wiggler by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Falling by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hamilton khaki mechanical


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

seiko SNZG15 with MN shape strap. it looks so lovely!!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I love field watches, and went through an insane field watch phase in 2018. Here's an out-of-focus snapshot from December 2018 ...









_from left to right, starting at the top:_ Merci LMM-01 (white), Smiths PRS-29b, Seiko SNZG11, Bulova Hack, Seiko SCVE041 (blackout dial), Bulova 262kHz 96B229, Timex Mod Watch, Seiko SRPC85K1, Weiss Cal 1005, Mondia 1946 WWW homage, Weiss Cal 1001.

And then I realized I had too many field watches, not enough fields, and only two wrists ... so here's the current status:









_from left to right:_ Timex Mod, Smiths PRS-29b, Weiss Cal 1001

The one watch missing from the picture is the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 38, which I was probably wearing when I took this picture. It was also sold in a coin toss between it and the Smiths PRS-29b.

Heartily recommend every one of these, but I'm happy with the Weiss, the Timex, and the Smiths, even though that's still 3x as many as I need.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Is there an automatic field watch available at the 50-80 euro range (chinese homages welcome)?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

crAss said:


> Is there an automatic field watch available at the 50-80 euro range (chinese homages welcome)?


Automatic for that price is going to be tough.

The Seiko SNZG15, a few posts above is more like EU150 on amazon.co.uk; at the same site, I see an SNK809 for EU80, but it is very much more a B-Type pilot than a true field watch dial.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> Is there an automatic field watch available at the 50-80 euro range (chinese homages welcome)?


I picked up my Seiko SNZG15 from the grey market in that range. It's my beater and has treated me well for a little over a year.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

MLsims said:


> I picked up my Seiko SNZG15 from the grey market in that range. It's my beater and has treated me well for a little over a year.


I would have got it already if I found it so cheap. Normal price in most of the EU I have checked is around 140 euros!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Let there be light









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Just picked up these two


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Not left my wrist for a week now. Love this thing.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> View attachment 14544849
> 
> 
> Not left my wrist for a week now. Love this thing.


Very Nice.. what model is it?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I just won this 38mm Fossil Defender from circa 1995 on an auction for a mere $35. It came with a bit rusty folded steel bracelet. The watch head is in pretty good condition, scratches at around 6 and 8 but overall it's great. I don't know what quartz movement it has, but it runs dead on accurate 0spd for the first 24 hours. Very solidly built and spec'ed at 100m WR, although I'm not sure if it still has it now since it's a 20 year old watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

stretching the concept.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My Boldr Venture. 38mm titanium case, case back, sapphire crystal with inner coating, 100m water resistance, military green NATO strap with titanium fittings.
What a list of good things for a watch at a very decent price. The only minor downside is the lume, it could be brighter. 
I wear mine every week or so and she hasn't +or- with the time at all. Maybe I just got a super one.
Here are some pics on NATO and a black Italian leather Bund.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Field watch and hand wind notably missing from my collection.

Done and done:


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Very Nice.. what model is it?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Its the Macys Bulova Hack from last year or the year before I forgot. I got it on sale for around 160 at the time. I dont know which movement it has got but its keeping time as good as my 262hz Bulovas do.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> Its the Macys Bulova Hack from last year or the year before I forgot. I got it on sale for around 160 at the time. I dont know which movement it has got but its keeping time as good as my 262hz Bulovas do.


I almost got it... also on the same sale..... for some reason.... I did not pull the trigger... I think because I had recently got the Hammy Khaki King . which is now gone... never felt right. It is quite handsome! Great Buy !

tonight... modeling my ER Tactical ( Easy Reader on Bond Nato ) I misplaced this watch in a coat since last winter.. and it was very very missed... very happy that I found it...

Incredible that at $25 dollar watch brings out so much enjoyment to my wrist!

ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Big fan of field watches.
Love this thread.
Been reviewing many posts.

Mich


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

mich.g.pan said:


> Big fan of field watches.
> Love this thread.
> Been reviewing many posts.
> 
> ...


I got one of these in an auction and thought I was gonna resell it... 
But my 8 year old grabbed it and wears it 24-7. 
He loves that he can swim and do anything with it.,,,

Great little watch..


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Field-y enough.

Justput it on the Monta Leather, and these are awesome straps....


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I've really changed my mind about field watches lately for some reason. I used to think they're boring but somehow I found myself growing to like them to the point where I developed this field watch itch. So I decided to scratch it with this Alba APBT205. 34.5mm titanium case and bracelet so it's super light, 20 bar water resistance, full lume dial and a domed crystal, can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil Dark Gray by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Timex MK on geckota


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Unc Sam said:


> Timex MK on geckota
> View attachment 14563963


Great Watch.

Mk1 Alum no OEM Strap one pass Nato (2 in 1) .. which I actually like very much . at least the green side.

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Found a Seiko 5 I had never seen to fill my field watch void. Integrated bracelet is a bummer but love the look and 38mm size!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

westNE said:


> Found a Seiko 5 I had never seen to fill my field watch void. Integrated bracelet is a bummer but love the look and 38mm size!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen that Seiko 5 .. quite interesting and 38mm for a well designed field watch may work very well. I love the design of the dial.. but the hands not so much. What is the model number?

Weak Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't wear this one nearly enough... Scout 43 on a (very new and stiff) Clockwork Synergy 2-piece RAF.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I've never seen that Seiko 5 .. quite interesting and 38mm for a well designed field watch may work very well. I love the design of the dial.. but the hands not so much. What is the model number?
> 
> Weak Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Model number is SNK587. According to the listing it is a JDM model but other than that I assume it just wasn't terribly popular.

I'm with you on the dial and honestly I like dauphine hands. Prior to owning, and regretfully selling, a Glycine Airmen DC-4 I didn't like them either but to me on some pilot and field watches they add a very vintage look.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I had 4 of the blue version of this one.. 
Then I found out there was a green version (I WANT!!)
But just randomly located a GOLD DIAL variant.

After some cleaning, and scrubbing of the case- and putting it on a leftover vintage Seiko strap, it is up and wearing!
WOW!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

*1997 Blancpain "2100"*


100 meters water resistance
100 hours power reserve
100 days of testing
Thickness: 8.9mm


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

just a beautiful timepiece ...........

mich



Ayreonaut said:


> *1997 Blancpain "2100"*
> 
> View attachment 14568163


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

While straddling the 'genre' line, the Hemel HFT-20 serves wonderfully as my 'field watch' :


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

judg69 said:


> While straddling the 'genre' line, the Hemel HFT-20 serves wonderfully as my 'field watch' :
> View attachment 14568867
> View attachment 14568869
> View attachment 14568871


Nice watch.. never seen it before... I like the 12 hour bezel to serve as a 2ndary time zone... what's the case size?


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wolfsatz, the case size is 42 mm. This is absolutely one of my favorites, and yes, I am also a fan of the 12 hour bezel , or ‘double twelve’.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Technically this is a "pilot," but it seems more pilot/field to me... I think close enough anyway.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Now, there are two. With a third, incoming...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Via HuckBerry... something very very Purrrrrty

Lum-Tec Combat B38 Field GMT
very impressive specs



> Exclusive Huckberry x Lum-Tec collaboration
> 43 mm 316L stainless steel case with matte finish
> Yellow GMT hand marks the Greenwich Meridian Time
> Swiss Sellita SW200-1 automatic movement winds itself with the movement of your wrist
> ...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Show your "field watch"*


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two field-ish watches arrived monday: promaster tough and INOX titanium.

Sent from work


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> two field-ish watches arrived monday: promaster tough and INOX titanium.


Would love to hear comparison thoughts once you've gotten to know them.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Seiko Kinetic.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Camko Green 40 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)

36mm Armida A6


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

View attachment 14611839


View attachment 14611845


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Latest arrival, Merci LMM-01 field









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## vzanello (Apr 27, 2019)

Built to last....

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

BSHt013 said:


> View attachment 14611839
> 
> 
> View attachment 14611845


What model is this!? Looking good!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

SNZG13 with double domed sapphire from crystal times and new dial from dlwwatches. Oh, and random fo-suede strap from Amazon. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Suunto Vector


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

italy7 said:


> What model is this!? Looking good!


Thank you sir! It's an oldie from the mid 90's. 5m22-6c20 I believe.

Here is an old ad with some info: https://watchcharts.com/listing/105026


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Affordable grail field watch!
seiko5 with no seiko5 logo









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14652177


This looks fantastic. Is this color scheme still available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

akierstein said:


> This looks fantastic. Is this color scheme still available?


Not sure. My supplier (chronopolis.co.uk) now showing sold out.









Bertucci also do a cool green & red colour scheme which looks good, but I'm struggling to track one down.


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not sure. My supplier (chronopolis.co.uk) now showing sold out.
> 
> View attachment 14652489
> 
> ...


Let me know if you find either somewhere and I'll do likewise! Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chartzngrafs (Sep 22, 2019)

This is one of my oldest watches, which isn't saying much because it's only about 10 years old. I remember when "EDC: first became a big thing, or at least I became aware of it as a thing. I remember looking at the subreddit and seeing this watch over and over. I finally bought one on sale for next to nothing. I didn't wear it much though because I was into cheap fashion watches at the some (that have all since been given away). This watch now gets a lot of weekend wear. With a nice Ritche canvas band, it's comfortable to wear and looks good with just about anything.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

akierstein said:


> This looks fantastic. Is this color scheme still available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep your eye out on the Bertucci preowned section on the website. Good deals to be had.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

chartzngrafs said:


> View attachment 14653879
> 
> 
> This is one of my oldest watches, which isn't saying much because it's only about 10 years old. I remember when "EDC: first became a big thing, or at least I became aware of it as a thing. I remember looking at the subreddit and seeing this watch over and over. I finally bought one on sale for next to nothing. I didn't wear it much though because I was into cheap fashion watches at the some (that have all since been given away). This watch now gets a lot of weekend wear. With a nice Ritche canvas band, it's comfortable to wear and looks good with just about anything.


This is a classic of a watch. Not familiar with the EDC reference.

Vostok Komandirskie on Timex Mk1 Strap 
Ready for Take Off by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Tiny field watch branded by Shorty's (a skateboard company). 33mm, but wears bigger due to 41mm lug to lug. Lumed on hands and numerals, though barely functional. Japanese movement, stainless snap caseback. Nothing fancy but makes a nice low profile beater.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vostok Komandirskie on TX Archive Strap 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just received. Immediately swapped out black cordura for orange Mankey.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical white dial - loving the legibility.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today... its my field watch! 
Who said Autumn is pretty?










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

Out in the field, on Operation "Walk the Cat".


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Can't get on with the bracelet so Erika has come to the rescue. Not a bad look though I say so myself.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14667709


This is awesome! How much are these selling for now?


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

double post


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cousswrc said:


> This is awesome! How much are these selling for now?


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=citizen+bn0118+cost&s=d&iie=1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Promaster Tough BN0217-02E


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=citizen+bn0118+cost&s=d&iie=1


If you want people to search for themselves you should post the model number because searching for "black citizen watch" is useless.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Durkano said:


> If you want people to search for themselves you should post the model number because searching for "black citizen watch" is useless.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Model number is what I was looking for but instead I got a "funny" reply.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Durkano said:


> If you want people to search for themselves you should post the model number because searching for "black citizen watch" is useless.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Model number is what I was looking for but instead I got a "funny" reply.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cousswrc said:


> Model number is what I was looking for but instead I got a "funny" reply.


Not what you asked for though, is it. There We Are Then.


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)

Durkano said:


> If you want people to search for themselves you should post the model number because searching for "black citizen watch" is useless.


I'm confused. Isn't the model number right there in the link he provided? And if you follow it, it will perform the search for you...

But I do wish that people would post the make/model of their watches when they post the images. It cuts out the followup questions about what the piece is.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sdelka meets Self by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sdelka meets Self by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Definitely military history and I'll agree that it's a field watch if not in the strictest sense.

I like it, especially the combo on the left.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Durkano said:


> If you want people to search for themselves you should post the model number because searching for "black citizen watch" is useless.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


For that matter a partial model number is almost as useless as a snarky LIUYA link.

For those still curious, it is BN0118-55E - Citizen Titanium Promaster Divers Watch Solar Eco-Drive.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

EPK said:


> Definitely military history and I'll agree that it's a field watch if not in the strictest sense.
> 
> I like it, especially the combo on the left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes Agreed... The on one the left is not mine... it is travelling the World " The Traveling Komandirskie"

I am planning to swap the bezel on mine to a 12 hour bezel.. but yes.. aesthetically, it looks much better with the dotted bezel and more like a true field watch.

Stealth by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

kinglee said:


> Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


This is a super fieldwatch!!
Jo


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14642059


Realy nice! Also very well photographed!
Jo


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I signed up for the Trenchunter quartz field watch.

In case anyone is interested: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...chhunter-vintage-inspired-watches/description


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Acquired this one for my birthday this year. Had to wait an eternity for Weiss to build it or whatever they do - mostly make you wait to build up the anticipation, I think. I wouldn't actually do anything too rough and tumble wearing it, but it is an excellent daily wear field watch. I particularly like that it breaks me of the lume habit - no lume, no reason to think about charging lume, no disappointment about weak lume, etc. For me it's tritium or nothing at all. Smooth hand winding movement, low profile, light weight, very accurate and I have really fallen for the skeleton hands. I haven't been able to come up with a single thing I would change about it and that is saying something.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

These all meet my definition of field watches. Not too big, finished in a way that scratches aren't noticeable and easy to remove, easy to read at a glance, and comfortable. From bottom to top Seiko SNK809, San Martin pilot, and another San Martin pilot.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

Pulsar


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mocapitane said:


> Pulsar


What model and size, great looking watch.


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

Ps9045x1


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> What model and size, great looking watch.


Ps9045x1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



jbglock said:


> These all meet my definition of field watches.


To be pedantic -- those are very much pilot watches, not field watches.

I mean, you qualiify inclusion in this thread because they meet your definition of what makes a field watch, but it would be like if I claimed my definition of a vegetarian diet included bacon, so my BLT is good to go as a vegetarian lunch...

Don't get me wrong, they are fantastic watches -- I've owned a couple San Martin pilot watches, and currently have both a stock SNK809 and an SNK809/656 mod (Sinn 656 pilot style...) -- but not field watches.


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

The only thing in my collection I'd consider close to a Field watch is my SNK803








Once the price drops on this (kicking myself for not pick it up when it was under $60) I'll pick it up and it's fits the Field watch criteria.







Picture courtesy of Watch Review Blog


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



mconlonx said:


> To be pedantic -- those are very much pilot watches, not field watches.
> 
> I mean, you qualiify inclusion in this thread because they meet your definition of what makes a field watch, but it would be like if I claimed my definition of a vegetarian diet included bacon, so my BLT is good to go as a vegetarian lunch...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are fantastic watches -- I've owned a couple San Martin pilot watches, and currently have both a stock SNK809 and an SNK809/656 mod (Sinn 656 pilot style...) -- but not field watches.


Interesting post. What do you think of this one? Citizen BM8180-03E. To me it's a curious mix of styling. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



mconlonx said:


> To be pedantic -- those are very much pilot watches, not field watches.
> 
> I mean, you qualiify inclusion in this thread because they meet your definition of what makes a field watch, but it would be like if I claimed my definition of a vegetarian diet included bacon, so my BLT is good to go as a vegetarian lunch...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are fantastic watches -- I've owned a couple San Martin pilot watches, and currently have both a stock SNK809 and an SNK809/656 mod (Sinn 656 pilot style...) -- but not field watches.


I don't really see how they are not better choices than the watch you yourself posted as an example of a field watch. I really don't even see how your example is that much different than a typical pilot watch either.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## David Wrubel (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## David Wrubel (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Really, how would using an "actual" field watch differ from using a rugged pilot watch?


----------



## David Wrubel (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



jbglock said:


> I don't really see how they are not better choices than the watch you yourself posted as an example of a field watch. I really don't even see how your example is that much different than a typical pilot watch either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


Really, now would using an "actual" field watch differ that using a fairly rugged pilot watch?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Field diver.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



Sir-Guy said:


> Interesting post. What do you think of this one? Citizen BM8180-03E. To me it's a curious mix of styling. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts.


I know you are not talking to me but Ill give my thoughts anyway 

I think Citizen is going for a bit of a crossover here in the hope of appealing to the most people so it has elements of both.

Not having the 24 hour inner ring pushes it towards being a Pilot but when I had this watch I always felt that it had more of a field watch vibe than a Pilots vibe.

The reasons are its size at 38mm and the inverted triangle at 12 Oclock.

If it was bigger and (definitely) if it had the triangle right side up with the two dots either side I would say Pilot.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



jbglock said:


> I don't really see how they are not better choices than the watch you yourself posted as an example of a field watch. I really don't even see how your example is that much different than a typical pilot watch either.


In regard to this thread, I asked over on the Sinn forum if a 556 was a field or pilot watch and those fanatics were almost angry I even had to ask. Because the style is so aircraft instrumentation inspired, no way was it a field watch. The SNK809 is very obviously a B-Type Flieger dial with style-appropriate hands. And the San Martin Pilot watches (which is how San Martin markets them...) are traditional B- and A-Type flieger styles.

I posted a Glycine Combat 6 and a Momentum Atlas 38mm. The Glycine has none of the design features common to any kind of pilot watch, and if you contrast it their Airman line of watches, well, maybe ground Combat is implied? In any case, it is very much field watch style, not pilot. The Momentum is actually marketed by Momentum as a field watch. So there's that. Also, not aviation inspired in the same sense as a Sinn -- exact opposite numbers from a 556 on the dial -- or either the A- or B-Type traditional designs.

But honestly: IT DOESN'T MATTER. People post all kinds of things here. Just being a bit pedantic, as mentioned...


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

I do believe this little guy counts?


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Aye, it does and it has seen some use which it was designed for!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

Unc Sam said:


> Aye, it does and it has seen some use which it was designed for!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Indeed it has. It's pretty old! But the hidden 5 is still there!


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



David Wrubel said:


> Really, now would using an "actual" field watch differ that using a fairly rugged pilot watch?


Not at all imo. They are one and the same.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Merci field









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Casualwatchguy said:


> SNZG13 with double domed sapphire from crystal times and new dial from dlwwatches. Oh, and random fo-suede strap from Amazon. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

Actually, since I posted it here; does anyone know the reference number for this specific not-a-5 of mine? I believe it's a SNX427, but if anyone else is familiar with it to confirm, that'd be great.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fielding Traffic

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Karriope said:


> Actually, since I posted it here; does anyone know the reference number for this specific not-a-5 of mine? I believe it's a SNX427, but if anyone else is familiar with it to confirm, that'd be great.


Hi!!

You Are right, that is a SNX427. I had one of those, great little watch, a bit bulky for my liking but a great watch overall.

Cheers

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Some interesting takes on the field/pilot discussion. I have an SNK809, and to me it's a pilot dial trapped inside a field watch case. I'd like to see it grow into a 42mm case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

This morning at my local customs bureau I picked up this superaffordable, mechanical "Cincinnatus Field Watch" from Cincinnati Watch Company and I'm simply over the moon how beautiful and also nicely finished this piece is:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> This morning at my local customs bureau I picked up this superaffordable, mechanical "Cincinnatus Field Watch" from Cincinnati Watch Company and I'm simply over the moon how beautiful and also nicely finished this piece is:
> 
> View attachment 14710953
> 
> ...


^^^ Nice ^^^
what is a NH71A Automatic Movement as compared to a more traditional NH35 ?



> Seiko Cal. 4R71A (commonly called just Cal. 4R71) is a partially-skeletonized and open heart mainstream automatic movement. It is also offered by Time Module Inc. (TMI) as Cal. NH70A and NH71A (gold plated) for use by other watch makers. It is closely related to the date-only Cal. 4R35 and 4R38.
> First appearing in late 2017 for the 2018 BaselWorld releases, Cal. 4R71 has only been used in two limited-edition Seiko Premier watches.
> Hand winding is accomplished with the crown in first position, rotating clockwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ponder2004 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

2nd day with my "Cincinnatus Field Watch":









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> 2nd day with my "Cincinnatus Field Watch":
> 
> View attachment 14713661
> 
> ...


I know I posted a picture of the case back.. from their site... but do you mind taking one of your watch?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> I know I posted a picture of the case back.. from their site... but do you mind taking one of your watch?


No problem, I wanted to do one anyway. I just can't tell if I'll manage tomorrow or at the weekend at latest. In the meantime rest assured that mine looks exactly the same.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> This morning at my local customs bureau I picked up this superaffordable, mechanical "Cincinnatus Field Watch" from Cincinnati Watch Company and I'm simply over the moon how beautiful and also nicely finished this piece is:
> 
> View attachment 14710953
> 
> ...


Ooooh, that is a beauty. Fantastic colour combination. Time to sit and wait patiently until they go back on sale in the new year.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got this one all the way from the land of the rising sun, Alba APBT205 Military Field Watch. The bracelet is kinda bad, but I have to put up with till I can get a better one.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

FORMULa said:


> Just got this one all the way from the land of the rising sun, Alba APBT205 Military Field Watch. The bracelet is kinda bad, but I have to put up with till I can get a better one.


That watch is made for a nato&#8230;


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> I know I posted a picture of the case back.. from their site... but do you mind taking one of your watch?


Here we go. I noticed too late, that the second pic lacks a bit of sharpness, but it should do:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good, but I might just keep the bracelet on it. It's a crap bracelet but I think the it adds some presence to the watch. I will eventually get a nato for it...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here we go. I noticed too late, that the second pic lacks a bit of sharpness, but it should do:
> 
> View attachment 14715877
> 
> ...


That is a beauty.. great Shots!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

A few of you seem to have one of these, it my Christmas present a couple of years ago from my wife. I love it!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

One more of the Cincinnatus Field. Canvas is a vintage one from redrockstraps:









Have a Merry Christmas, Ladies and Gentleman!
Bernd


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

A VSA on a Timex MK1 band. Quick release bands are hard to beat!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cammo Katmail

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT F71


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I mounted the Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps. This one's cut from a US military medic bag from the Vietnam war days:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

oldfatherthames said:


> I mounted the Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps. This one's cut from a US military medic bag from the Vietnam war days:
> 
> View attachment 14734463
> 
> ...


The strap really caught my attention. I looked them up but unfortunately they are located in California. I try to avoid doing business with anyone based in that state.

The watch seems like a real bargain at the current sale price for what it offers.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jbglock said:


> I looked them up but unfortunately they are located in California. I try to avoid doing business with anyone based in that state.


Random.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

It may not have the looks of the classic field watch.....but probably tougher then 90% of them


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

New strap for the Alba Titanium...


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Got this Christmas gift on my wrist for New Year's Eve.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Does this qualifies?

PM Shot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wound Tight (Sep 6, 2018)

Doin it with the SARG005


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

My other Christmas gift, which is at least "field watch-y" if it doesn't exactly match the usual field watch configuration.


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

larand said:


> My other Christmas gift, which is at least "field watch-y" if it doesn't exactly match the usual field watch configuration.


My Defender was the only watch I wore for three weeks in Africa last summer. Great watch!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Khaki field on a ToxicNATO


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Khaki field on a ToxicNATO
> View attachment 14747851


Is this Quartz of Auto?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Khaki field on a ToxicNATO
> View attachment 14747851


Fruity by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tka92 (Jan 21, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> I mounted the Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps. This one's cut from a US military medic bag from the Vietnam war days:
> 
> View attachment 14734463
> 
> ...


Great combo! I'll keep that strap in mind

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this Quartz of Auto?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Neither. Manual wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Removed


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Couldn't find what I wanted, so I made it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Recently acquired Victorinox Infantry auto


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A bit different... but should do very nocely as a field watch with Baro and Altimeter










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Steel on a Really good Mil Strap 
Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Tka92 said:


> Great combo! I'll keep that strap in mind


Thank you! b-)

Here's another great combo, same Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company and again a canvas from Redrockstraps. This one's called 'Basque Olive' and it has a dark olive that goes anyway great with military watches, but this combi is special as the color of the threads perfectly meets the dial:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! b-)
> 
> Here's another great combo, same Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company and again a canvas from Redrockstraps. This one's called 'Basque Olive' and it has a dark olive that goes anyway great with military watches, but this combi is special as the color of the threads perfectly meets the dial:
> 
> ...


Fantastic combo! Seems like you've spent as much on straps as you have on the watch and it is paying off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3 in 1 
TS Military on Custom Made Straps









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Vaer Dirty Dozen on OEM khaki nato:









Photo is from my IG account @Munich_Watch_Lover


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Couldn't find what I wanted, so I made it myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking watch. Love the dual purpose bezel.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got this one, an Alba Military Quartz (AQPK401) full lume dial. It is similar to the Alba APBT209 as far as the lume (maybe a slight edge to the APBT209), the overall size is a bit bigger too and different dial layout.





Compared to the Alba APBT209 full lumed dial...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Khaki King on Martu leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FORMULa said:


> Just got this one, an Alba Military Quartz (AQPK401) full lume dial. It is similar to the Alba APBT209 as far as the lume (maybe a slight edge to the APBT209), the overall size is a bit bigger too and different dial layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the No Date configuration. Where did you get it from ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Currently wearing my Bertucci









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> Currently wearing my Bertucci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that A1-S?

I just ordered one for someone and I was wondering what the lug width is so I can order some extra straps for them too.

18mm?


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Although they look the same, this one is the A-2S, which is larger (40mm) than the 1S (36mm). The 2S has a lug width of 22mm, but the 1S is a bit of an odd size at 19mm, so 18mm natos will work. Hope that helps. I like the 40mm size for me, but either way, you can't go wrong. I don't think there is a better field watch in this price range. Enjoy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> Although they look the same, this one is the A-2S, which is larger (40mm) than the 1S (36mm). The 2S has a lug width of 22mm, but the 1S is a bit of an odd size at 19mm, so 18mm natos will work. Hope that helps. I like the 40mm size for me, but either way, you can't go wrong. I don't think there is a better field watch in this price range. Enjoy.


Thanks so much!



I like the fact that it has a screw down back and crown. The fixed bars should be bomb proof too.

The person who's getting it needs it to be tough, reliable and cheap and I think this hits that sweet spot as you say.

I'll try to post back a pic as well


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had my A-2T for a decade now and it's the most accurate, toughest watch I own.
Light and bulletproof.
Swim in hot springs, cold Alaskan rivers, and sweaty Florida lagoons.
Beaten on brakes, dunked in brake fluid and gear oil, caked in dirt, mud, and chain saw debris; this watch is a true beater.

Oh yeah and the lume outshines all but my Swiss diver and Alpinist.
Strap changed are a breeze too.
Speaking of straps, the Bertucci nylon are the toughest straps I hav ever held and used.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

You can find them on ebay, no date verison was around $50 and Day/Date was around $100...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a dressy field watch. kinda sorta.


----------



## alestt (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

The Mem Sahib bought me this one for Christmas, but shortly after getting it I thought I needed to change the Bracelet it came with. It was the usual Seiko Group folded steel type, which are OK, but the clasp seemed to be too prominent and catching on my sleeves, so I decided to replace it with a leather strap. I found a great Blue Rally style example for just under a £Tenner and decided to try that.

Yesterday I fitted the new strap and initial thoughts are that it is far better than the SS Bracelet, and I tend to lean more towards bracelets than straps ;-)









The watch is a very basic Orient automatic, no hand winding, so it is a simple shake and set watch, but for the uses of it I will put it to, it is all I need.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Came in much sooner than expected










I'm pretty impressed. 
(As is it's recipient)

Seems very well made for the price.

Bertucci will certainly be one of my recommendations now for someone looking for a solid no nonsense affordable watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Rabirnie said:


> Fantastic combo! Seems like you've spent as much on straps as you have on the watch and it is paying off.


Thank you! b-)|>

Yep, great straps lift some pieces to yet another level and btw, I use them for other watches too. 

But here again the Cincinnatus Field with that Basque Olive canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

*Show your "field watch"*








a bit heavyset for a field watch. i generally prefer my men slim and graceful.


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Bertucci A11T









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Promaster Tough


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I like the No Date configuration. Where did you get it from ?


I deliberated which one to get, went with the APBT209 in the end. Although it's twice the price, the titanium case and bracelet and 200m WR are nothing short of amazing specs at $100. In addition the font on the dial is much nicer and the crystal is subtly domed which plays with the full lume nicly.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

My $15 Amazon find and my 20-year old Panerai homage on the right, both with BluShark NATO straps.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Minuteman A11 Field Watch on a Froskemann strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Timex T49935 EXPEDITION Field Military *

Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The "Cincinnatus Field" from Cincinnati Watch Company on a "Weathered Grey Moon Dust" canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> The "Cincinnatus Field" from Cincinnati Watch Company on a "Weathered Grey Moon Dust" canvas from redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14785795
> 
> ...


Great shot (as always )

Very cool looking field watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Citizen BM8180


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

cool nato, original bond colors


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> I deliberated which one to get, went with the APBT209 in the end. Although it's twice the price, the titanium case and bracelet and 200m WR are nothing short of amazing specs at $100. In addition the font on the dial is much nicer and the crystal is subtly domed which plays with the full lume nicly.


^ and if you don't mind me asking.. where did you get it from? ^

As for me.. today is the TX IQ Compass 
IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical:









Marathon (of some sort with tritium lume and an ETA movement):


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical:

View attachment 14789787


Marathon (of some sort with tritium lume and an ETA movement):

View attachment 14789789


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Nodus Sector 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

CWC G10 on a Hirsch leather strap.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas (taken from a US military medic bag from the Vietnam War days) from Redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Bertucci A-3T Vintage









Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

It's new Daiso quartz.just 550yen!
Looks so good,but loudy a bit


----------



## _StangPGH (Jan 25, 2020)

Citizen Chandler AT0200-05E on leather or black. Also have the stock green.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

This 'style' of WW1 watch predates the common military usage of 24hr time (or so l am led to believe) would it qualify as a 'field watch'? IDK.

Ron


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pulsar PS9045X









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas (taken from a US military medic bag from the Vietnam War days) from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14807917
> 
> ...


I _need_ this in my life. They aren't shipping again until April and I'll have moved out of the country by then... I have to wait until I have my new address and hopefully I can get one.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Are there any field watches under 40mm with a strap over 18mm for under £$150? I find the right size and then the strap is too small or vice versa. Small lug to lug is also important, looked at Bertucci but lugs are very long. Also any with domed glass for bonus.

Wasn't after a chrono but this caught my eye but out of stock.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## _StangPGH (Jan 25, 2020)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



fyioska said:


> Are there any field watches under 40mm with a strap over 18mm for under £$150? I find the right size and then the strap is too small or vice versa. Small lug to lug is also important, looked at Bertucci but lugs are very long. Also any with domed glass for bonus.
> 
> Wasn't after a chrono but this caught my eye but out of stock.
> 
> ...


I have that posted a few above. $92 shipped via Google shopping a few weeks ago (Area Trend store). I didn't care for the green strap but that's easily remedied. I've mostly worn it with the black.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas (taken from a US military medic bag from the Vietnam War days) from Redrockstraps:


I have their P-40M Mechanical on order and it's in the mail as we speak. I also have a canvas Redrockstrap on order to go with it.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

What I'm wearing today: the Momentum Steelix Sapphire on a Haveston Roundel '43 A-2 strap.










Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



_StangPGH said:


> I have that posted a few above. $92 shipped via Google shopping a few weeks ago (Area Trend store). I didn't care for the green strap but that's easily remedied. I've mostly worn it with the black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How's lume on this Citizen?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Got this one recently. Hell of a watch for the price.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



fyioska said:


> Are there any field watches under 40mm with a strap over 18mm for under £$150? I find the right size and then the strap is too small or vice versa. Small lug to lug is also important, looked at Bertucci but lugs are very long. Also any with domed glass for bonus.
> 
> Wasn't after a chrono but this caught my eye but out of stock.
> 
> ...


Easy Reader.. 38 mm with a 20mm lug are great.. but some will debate that they are not really field watches....

ER on the Right

Rekindling with Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

On the Wrist Now... EmeRald no date. And that is the beauty of these 38mm with 20mm lugs.. they look and feel great. The black one no date is found usually under $50 bucks and looks great too.

EmeRald by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## _StangPGH (Jan 25, 2020)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



samael_6978 said:


> How's lume on this Citizen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lumes are OK, not spectacular but you can read the hands quickly. Tried to get a picture but can't get a decent one. Need to play with pro settings on my phone camera.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Cincinnatus Field on a black canvas from Redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field on a black canvas from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14857531
> 
> ...


I'm starting to appreciate field watches more and more ...and that is lovely!

Went to look it up and I see they are sold out

I will just vicariously enjoy your great pics!

Looks to be a strong value


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I'm starting to appreciate field watches more and more ...and that is lovely!
> 
> Went to look it up and I see they are sold out
> 
> ...


Right now they are producing the P-40M, which is also currently sold out, but they are making more. My Redrock canvas strap is due in the mail today and I'll be putting it on that one.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Casio Forester on a canvas strap (That probably costs more than the watch)


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

No one beats Casio when it comes to value of the amount of watch you get per dollar.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Another Cincinnati Watch on a Redrockstrap.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I'ts got numerals? It's a field watch right?
**tongue firmly in cheek**


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Think this counts as a field watch? Field chrono?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Spartans said:


> It may not have the looks of the classic field watch.....but probably tougher then 90% of them
> 
> View attachment 14735837
> 
> ...


Probably tougher than 99.9% of them (.1 % pertains to the G-Shock)


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> Field watch and hand wind notably missing from my collection.
> 
> Done and done:
> 
> View attachment 14550713


The Hami is pretty much the leader of the pack with these field watches.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 14868315


What's the case size on this Armourlite? I need another tritium watch like I need another hole in my head, nevertheless...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hotness and Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)

My latest acquistion.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

samael_6978 said:


> What's the case size on this Armourlite? I need another tritium watch like I need another hole in my head, nevertheless...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Really appreciating smaller diameter watches!

My latest purchase... the Boldr Venture automatic.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hamilton khaki mechanical


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Really appreciating smaller diameter watches!
> 
> My latest purchase... the Boldr Venture automatic.
> 
> ...


Does the NH35 make it a bit too thick?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Revue-Thommen Sport 30's reissue


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field on a black canvas from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14857531
> 
> ...


...not as nice.. also quartz but also only one tenth of the price of...

A watch that even Link would be tempted to wear

[ER Goodness by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Non Imdiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anhldn (Dec 21, 2019)

Bertucci A-2T.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Bulova Hack Watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1950's Timex boy scouts explorer watch.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Found this dandy Timex at the thrift store. 32mm with a thick acrylic domed crystal. It's modern-era (says www.timex.com on the back) so I assume it's a field watch reproduction and not a women's model. Google Image Search isn't bringing up any hints. Unfortuntely, the movement isn't running very well, so I'm hoping a blast of quartz watch cleaner will get it back to operational.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

drwelby said:


> View attachment 14899111
> 
> Found this dandy Timex at the thrift store. 32mm with a thick acrylic domed crystal. It's modern-era (says www.timex.com on the back) so I assume it's a field watch reproduction and not a women's model. Google Image Search isn't bringing up any hints. Unfortuntely, the movement isn't running very well, so I'm hoping a blast of quartz watch cleaner will get it back to operational.


Looks like a Marlin reproduction sold at Target in 2001 as part of the "Heritage Collection"?
Does it have a 2 character code like "J9" or similar? - that's the manufacture date code.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Close, the dial and second hand are slightly different but it seems like we're on the right track. Date code is L6 which is June 2003.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks Cayabo, "Marlin" was the magic word. Looks like they made two versions, this thread has more details:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/grandpas-1950-ish-timex-marlin-228278-2.html


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

Spartans said:


> It may not have the looks of the classic field watch.....but probably tougher then 90% of them
> 
> View attachment 14735837
> 
> ...


not a fan of citizen, but these look great


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

drwelby said:


> Unfortuntely, the movement isn't running very well, so I'm hoping a blast of quartz watch cleaner will get it back to operational.


Update: a toot of watch cleaner didn't help the movement. It looks like something is wrong with the stator - the watch tickets normally for about 30s, then stutters, will tick _backwards_ once or twice, then eventually stops.

I was hoping I could poach a new movement from a ladies Easy Reader but so far I've only seen Indiglo versions.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

drwelby said:


> Update: a toot of watch cleaner didn't help the movement. It looks like something is wrong with the stator - the watch tickets normally for about 30s, then stutters, will tick _backwards_ once or twice, then eventually stops.
> 
> I was hoping I could poach a new movement from a ladies Easy Reader but so far I've only seen Indiglo versions.


I had this happen to an old old "Precision Time Co" quartz movement (1982-ish). So I just took off the middle metal plate, cleaned the various wheels that came outta the middle, and put it back together. Turned out it just needed a good real cleaning.

IF you're willing to try, and since it is already borked, it may be worth it.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

SRPD33K1


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I had this happen to an old old "Precision Time Co" quartz movement (1982-ish). So I just took off the middle metal plate, cleaned the various wheels that came outta the middle, and put it back together. Turned out it just needed a good real cleaning.


It's a plastic movement so there's not much I can disassemble. I took apart what I could and cleaned it but it still skips and runs backwards. So this one sadly DOA until I get motivated enough to figure out a movement swap.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> I've really changed my mind about field watches lately for some reason. I used to think they're boring but somehow I found myself growing to like them to the point where I developed this field watch itch. So I decided to scratch it with this Alba APBT205. 34.5mm titanium case and bracelet so it's super light, 20 bar water resistance, full lume dial and a domed crystal, can't recommend it enough.
> 
> View attachment 14562689
> 
> ...


This small size is faithful to the classic field watch. Very nice.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BrookTrout304 (May 12, 2018)

Cobbled together with ebay parts and beer... multiple seconds broken in the build process.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Bulova Hack watch









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dinner Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

A quirky NH35 powered Burei might do it in a pinch :-d


----------



## Altamashsyed (Nov 20, 2017)

These are currently being worn alternatively over weekends...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman S678X-03


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

zack20cb said:


> View attachment 14915691
> 
> 
> View attachment 14915693
> ...


Hi!!

You put a smile on my face.

I used to wear that very same combo a few years back. I have to say that I miss It very much.

Enjoy It .

Cheers

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Possibly a stupid question but do Lumibrite Seiko sub-brand watches glow automatically as soon as it gets dark or only when you flash bright light on them? I'm interested in a beige field watch but the thing is that I want the colour to stay beige, I don't want it to start looking green-ish as soon as it starts to get dark.


----------



## Billykid (Dec 14, 2018)

No Frills for the Minimalist


----------



## toomanyquestions (Nov 27, 2018)

Do Bertucci's sit high? How do they rate in your view? I've thought about getting one down the line.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

For the model I have At4 on a 71/2" wrist not at all. If you have a bigger wrist maybe. It is comfortable.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

AW0050


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

Billykid said:


> No Frills for the Minimalist
> 
> View attachment 14924675


Nice and simple! What is the make a model of this one?

Thanks


----------



## nuflark (Jan 16, 2019)

Just picked up this "Smith & Hawken" for cheap... I just like how much it looks like a certain "khaki" field watch, for a tenth of the price!


----------



## nuflark (Jan 16, 2019)

Just picked up this Smith & Hawken"
for its resemblance to a certain "khaki" field watch... for a tenth of the price!


----------



## Billykid (Dec 14, 2018)

Eddix said:


> Nice and simple! What is the make a model of this one?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you. All photos of the same piece. Maratac Titanium Field. 39mm, titanium, sapphire, screwdown crown and pretty good lume. My zuludiver 20mm strap was soft enough to fit through the 18mm lugs which I like much better It's a keeper for a while.


----------



## BrookTrout304 (May 12, 2018)

My nod to the A-11


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

toomanyquestions said:


> Do Bertucci's sit high? How do they rate in your view? I've thought about getting one down the line.


I have had my A2-T for a decade now and No, they do not really sit high on the wrist. 
The watch is 10mm thick, the lugs bend down and the overall thickness is about 12mm on the supplied NATO. Less than many automatic field watches.
That's wearing the über heavy duty Bertucci straps-- some of the best in the business if I may add.
Put it on a thin, single pass seatbelt NATO and its thinner.

I have actually thought of getting a screw-together-end strap for it just to see how low it can go without the thickness of the NATO.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1008.jpg


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Hammy


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Custom field


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Hello!

My new adquisition, hopefully It will last more than the VSA Infantry 24695 and the Bertucci DX3S that came and went in the last month or so.

Thanks and take care









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



Ezy101 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My new adquisition, hopefully It will last more than the VSA Infantry 24695 and the Bertucci DX3S that came and went in the last month or so.
> 
> ...


 What size, and how do you like it for now?

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



NocturnalWatch said:


> What size, and how do you like it for now?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Hi!!
It is 40mm and It is still in my wrist so not bad ,let's see in a few days.

Cheers

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

Just picked up, what Hamilton Lancaster HTC - Has the Dubious Depraz Chrono Module attached to the 2892 - 2 marked LWO 283.

Haven't set the date so...

Cheers to field watches









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mslucasrochester said:


> Just picked up, what Hamilton Lancaster HTC - Has the Dubious Depraz Chrono Module attached to the 2892 - 2 marked LWO 283.
> 
> Haven't set the date so...
> 
> ...


Cheers to Field watches.... but I fail to see one ^^^ there ^^^

as for me... Resin beauty and my to go work horse for Gardening and other house chores... .

Green is for Cilantro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*

Very nice sir!

Is that band 20MM?

Am looking for a ss band for mine Hamilton Lancaster HTC - Took a wristie earlier.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex × J Crew on Horween Shell Cordovan #8


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

giving some needed wrist time to this one that was benched due to the large queue.... 
trying it on the Todd Snyder cammo NATO ...

Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Three using a strict definition of a "field watch":










Three using a somewhat looser definition:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Three using a strict definition of a "field watch":


SNK809 uses a Flieger Type-B dial so not that strict a definition ;-)


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> SNK809 uses a Flieger Type-B dial so not that strict a definition ;-)


Fair point, I maybe should have swapped it with the Vostok in my "loose" line up.


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

Hamilton Pioneer


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Elevated Scout 
Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

*Show your "field watch"*

I have been on the hunt for one of these for months. Weiss manual wind with the latte dial and horween leather strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Really digging this Allied LT with the knurled case.

The orange tip hands.. beige dial and with this leather NaTO really works well.

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Fat & flat.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Step back and don't argue.

There are no field watches like the Dagaz Thunderbolt. Period or full stop.

















Nuff said. Bye!

K.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

More a Explorer style but in the field watch family.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Two Icons
Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Two Icons
> Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Rocking the old school Sambas.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Kubby said:


> Step back and don't argue.
> 
> There and no field watches like the Dagaz Thunderbolt. Period or full stop.
> 
> ...


Um, well there's Damasko.










But it costs 5x the Dagaz.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

*Re: Show your &quot;field watch&quot;*



Ziptie said:


> Um, well there's Damasko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or there's San Martin. One third the price of the Dagaz, a fraction of the Damaskos.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

No, I won't and you cant make me


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^^ go troll F2 ^^^^^^^

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one super durable and one meeting the definition, but in large, just pretty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Not even sure what this is.....left field? Everything in one, watch? It came with 30 watches I bought.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Watch Ho said:


> Not even sure what this is.....left field? Everything in one, watch? It came with 30 watches I bought.


I think it's required training for NASA Astronaut Program.... . but since it has the four cardinal points.. we'll let you go by...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Sexy One by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

The Watch Ho said:


> Not even sure what this is.....left field? Everything in one, watch? It came with 30 watches I bought.
> 
> View attachment 14991555


How many of the 30 is that one? 
It's a hot mess, but I like it. Are the pushers color coded to the hands and functions?


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

The Watch Ho said:


> Not even sure what this is.....left field? Everything in one, watch? It came with 30 watches I bought.
> 
> View attachment 14991555


That's a Citizen Altichron. Image search says BN4021. It's got an altimeter and compass, so it's an analog ABC, or in this case A,C. Yes, the left-side pushers are color coded to the A,C function hands.

https://www.watchesmag.com/citizen-altichron-bn4021-02e/


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Rosarito said:


>


What model is this? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Samba & TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

A Classic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Samba & TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

A Classic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

m.and said:


> What model is this? I've never seen it before.


It's a ref. 7040A. I don't know much about it but I believe it was available in the 80s or perhaps early 90s. Hamilton didn't have any info on file to share with me. It's about 34mm (10.5mm thick) with an ETA 2824-2 based movement and screw down crown. It originally came with Mercedes style hands but I put some aftermarket hands on it and swapped the acrylic crystal out for a sapphire. The bracelet came from Bulang and Sons. I really enjoy it and like that it's a little different from the usual Hamilton suspects.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My modern representation of a classic WW1 Field Watch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## clubcourage (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

My wee Alba today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilidog67 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Hope this Seiko counts.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Aston-Mac said:


> Hope this Seiko counts.


What's the ref. on this one? I like it!


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't believe I've ever posted in this thread before. Odd, since the field watch is my favorite type of watch.

Here is my Hamilton Khaki Auto with modified hands and AR coated crystal.

Best,
Matthew


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

PVD Khaki on a Barton elite silicone


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> PVD Khaki on a Barton elite silicone
> View attachment 15025661


Love it. Is that 38mm?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes it is. Wears slightly bigger though with the long lugs


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> PVD Khaki on a Barton elite silicone
> View attachment 15025661


Congrats man 

New addition to the stable?

I love how you maintain a lean collection.

--

For my part I suppose I can contribute, I've had the Nodus sector field in for review of late. First long run of wearing a field watch that I can remember. My appreciation for the style has gone up a lot since I hunted down a bertucci for someone looking for their first watch. I enjoy lurking here and checking out the variety of field watches on show.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Congrats man
> 
> New addition to the stable?
> 
> ...


Yes, just got it in a few days ago! I really like that sector field. I got a chance to see the diver version and it was impressive.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Casio ProTrek


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Luke Any1? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Seiko SNZG15


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

My SNZG15 has a black day/date display.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Double post


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

twincity said:


> My SNZG15 has a black day/date display.
> 
> View attachment 15040423


it originally had that, i had mine swapped with another 5 so it could have the black day/date instead. i forget about it a lot of times, because the white looks right at home... good eye. =)

used the black on this one: (sorry, non-field content)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


What are the deets on this watch wolf? Size? good lume? I like the look of this one.


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

Bell & Ross Vintage Br123 38mm









~Sent from Note21 using Tapatalk Telepathy v.2.1 on AndroidBio~


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Precista PRS 10 Sapphire


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

scooby-wrx said:


> (sub)


Divers aren't really field watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Shockwave said:


> What are the deets on this watch wolf? Size? good lume? I like the look of this one.


SS case, 44mm case, 47 with crown, Lume is above average for Timex but not as good as Seiko or Superluminova. Perhaps close to Citizen lume. 
Screw in crown, 100WR and 120 click timing bezel. This is what all Timex Expeditions should be ( this is made by Timex ) 
it came on a crappy rubber, but pairs excellently with military grade NATO, it was a ..... to install due to thickness, but once in... it is worth it.

Luke Any1? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

I was considering a seiko or citizen solar/5/eco field when this beauty popped up in the classifieds...



She is in good company...


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

AngelDeVille said:


> I was considering a seiko or citizen solar/5/eco field when this beauty popped up in the classifieds...
> 
> 
> 
> She is in good company...


The A-3T is a great watch. It's too bad they've been discontinued.









Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

larand said:


> The A-3T is a great watch. It's too bad they've been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is the c-1t


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Bulova High Frequency Quartz, pretty much a field watch.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex Expedition T49804 Trail Field on a cheap nato. Leather it came on has since been used and abused and tossed..


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One little Gem.. adding to the collection... which is now 4 Mk1. This one was a steal at $31. will be doing a good review of the Mk1 watch.

This is the Mk1 Aluminum TW2T10300. Super light, super legible, and with decent lume.

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on

Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

AngelDeVille said:


> So is the c-1t


Yup. I've learned with Bertucci that if there's something you like that isn't a regular A-2T or DX3, order it. They tend to discontinue the unusual stuff eventually, although if you check the Bargain Bin page regularly you can pick up some interesting stuff at a good price.

Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bulova Harley Davidson, all 60 minute markers lumed


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi










Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Does this qualify?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

One original and one homemade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

pneuby said:


> Does this qualify?


Yes!
A field watch:
Could be used by a soldier or similar.
Legible.
Waterproof.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Reference please!


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Apologies, forum glitch? Won't let me edit.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Jeez what a noob. I'm clearly not allowed to edit posts yet, so better post some watches.























Love this SARG. A straight-end Strapcode jumbo jubilee has taken up what feels like permanent residence on it, feels incredibly substantial.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Another favourite. Super slim Vic with an incredible dial. Just a perfectly balanced design.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

And last but not least, The Apli, which I dress up and down all the time. It's less field, but otherwise a stunner when on a polished centre-link oyster, again from Strapcode.


----------



## _father.time (Apr 17, 2020)

Monta Triumph


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

_father.time said:


> Monta Triumph


 Stunner.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Joepineapples said:


> Another favourite. Super slim Vic with an incredible dial. Just a perfectly balanced design.
> 
> View attachment 15084093
> 
> View attachment 15084095


Really like this. What size? Any ref or other info about it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Joepineapples said:


> Reference please!


If you are referring to Brandon's post, that's an SNZG11J1 if I'm not mistaken.

Possibly with an AR-coated sapphire upgrade..?

This is still my fav to this day, and I don't think that's ever gonna change:






















Traser P67 Officer Pro


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just a ruggedly simple two hander from AnOrdain. Model 2 ...


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Show your "field watch"*

Picked this up as a beater. I may disassemble it to see what Timex is using for a solar movement. I've seen some pretty cheap Epson solar movements and would not be surprised to see one inside. The lume on the hands is decent, and still readable after 4 hours, the numbers fade pretty quick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a damn nice mod. You've built the ultimate field diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Aevig


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Ziptie said:


> Joepineapples said:
> 
> 
> > Another favourite. Super slim Vic with an incredible dial. Just a perfectly balanced design.
> ...


Thank you. It's one of these: https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Swiss-Army-Officers-Gent-241360-15971.html

I picked it up used for next to nothing on a Facebook Group. Managed to track down the bracelet which is due some time in May.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Aevig Corvid black dial


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

wtma said:


>


Killer strap? Who makes it?


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Joepineapples said:


> Thank you. It's one of these: https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Swiss-Army-Officers-Gent-241360-15971.html
> 
> I picked it up used for next to nothing on a Facebook Group. Managed to track down the bracelet which is due some time in May.


Thanks so much! I like your photo better than the official one!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from Redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

While browsing this thread, I got sure that my next watch purchase will be a Bertucci titanium and, if I can afford it, sapphire.


----------



## JLP2 (Mar 24, 2020)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 15090161
> 
> ...


Every time I see a Redrockstrap, I think "wow! That's a nice strap!" I'm gonna need to cave and buy one or two.


----------



## JLP2 (Mar 24, 2020)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 15090161
> 
> ...


Every time I see a Redrockstrap, I think "wow! That's a nice strap!" I'm gonna need to cave and buy one or two.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

lildrgn said:


> Killer strap? Who makes it?


It's custom, also by RedRockStraps.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Cheap Ebay purchase turned up today, makes for a great beater!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Gallatin a la Bertucci by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Just received from CountyComm. Stoked!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

lildrgn said:


> Just received from CountyComm. Stoked!
> 
> View attachment 15091697


That's a really sharp piece. 

Dirty South OoO Bro


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

drwelby said:


> It's a plastic movement so there's not much I can disassemble. I took apart what I could and cleaned it but it still skips and runs backwards. So this one sadly DOA until I get motivated enough to figure out a movement swap.


Look who's back!









I wanted to take another crack at this Timex Marlin reissue. I figured out that the movement is a M903 with the day/date complication removed. I was ready to order one but I thought I'd think more about the problem. What would make the second had bounce back? It looked like it was trying to advance, was getting stuck and then snapping back. So if it couldn't advance, was there a sticky spot somewhere in the movement? It's plastic so I couldn't rebuild it, but I figured there was no harm in trying to get some oil in anywhere I could. So a couple tiny applications in maybe three or four strategic spots and it stopped bouncing after a few revolutions. It's keeping time now and running nicely!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

My blacked out contribution.









Dirty South OoO Bro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 15090161
> 
> ...


Such a great design I love seeing you post it.

Are the numerals lumed?


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Such a great design I love seeing you post it.
> 
> Are the numerals lumed?


Thank you, mate! b-)|>

Yes, they are, all the way but less intense than the hands, so effectively you will see these and then the big four indices (3-6-9-12). It's BGW9.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex Expedition T49804


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mod? Or is this original?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> Mod? Or is this original?


original except the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I have Filson's 36mm brass-colored, white dial field watch on the way by UPS.

It looks like Filson has finished selling off their stock ("insidehook.com" has this write-up announcing the sale. The model I ordered happens to be on the left in their photo) and is getting out of the watch game. Their menu bar used to have items like "Mens > Accessories > Watches" and "Accessories > Everyday Essentials > Watches", but these have been removed from filson.com. I suppose the Filson/Shinola marriage hasn't performed up to aspirations. The Filson field watches were an interesting option, reportedly very beautifully finished, but a lot of people dinged them for familiar Shinola complaints, like the quartz movement.

If you live near a Filson store, now might be a great time to call them up and see if you can get one of these for a good price.


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

zack20cb said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I have Filson's 36mm brass-colored, white dial field watch on the way by UPS.
> 
> It looks like Filson has finished selling off their stock ("insidehook.com" has this write-up announcing the sale. The model I ordered happens to be on the left in their photo) and is getting out of the watch game. Their menu bar used to have items like "Mens > Accessories > Watches" and "Accessories > Everyday Essentials > Watches", but these have been removed from filson.com. I suppose the Filson/Shinola marriage hasn't performed up to aspirations. The Filson field watches were an interesting option, reportedly very beautifully finished, but a lot of people dinged them for familiar Shinola complaints, like the quartz movement.
> 
> If you live near a Filson store, now might be a great time to call them up and see if you can get one of these for a good price.


Or maybe we'll see them come back with new models. Two years ago, the same thing was happening: Filson Mackinaw: A Shinola by any other name - Relative Time


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Rossonero3 said:


>


That is a seriously nice piece, although the 77 is giving me cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Rossonero3 said:


>


Gorgeous!

Here's my Bulova 96B229 262kHz on a Meyhofer Oldenburg strap. I totally love the combo.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my Bulova 96B229 262kHz on a Meyhofer Oldenburg strap. I totally love the combo.


Also I seem to have borrowed your shirt. Here's another view with a different shirt.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Get the green version and you got a field watch..........


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Ultra budget filed


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

The SKX can be a diver, everyday, dress and yes--field watch.......


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

That F-91W looks stellar in green!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Hamiltonite said:


> The SKX can be a diver, everyday, dress and yes--field watch.......


If you wear it in the field, anything can be a field watch!

(But divers aren't field watches.)


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful BEAUTIFUL day in the PacNW. Flip flop time, back to the Maratac!


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

My Filson came in, and I'm delighted with the fit and finish. It's a phenomenal deal at the clearance prices.









The stock strap for this colorway is a bit bland so I put it on this thick vegetable tanned strap from Martu. I think it looks great with the brass-colored case.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

This is the 36MM variant correct? If so what's the lug to lug height? (Shoulder to shoulder height of case)


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Ziptie said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my Bulova 96B229 262kHz on a Meyhofer Oldenburg strap. I totally love the combo.


That's a really interesting strap!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

zack20cb said:


> My Filson came in, and I'm delighted with the fit and finish. It's a phenomenal deal at the clearance prices.
> 
> View attachment 15103661
> 
> ...


Where did you find one of these for sale?


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Ziptie said:


> If you wear it in the field, anything can be a field watch!
> 
> (But divers aren't field watches.)


You have a point but at the same time "What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet"


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> That F-91W looks stellar in green!


 Thank you


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Miggyd87 said:


> This is the 36MM variant correct? If so what's the lug to lug height? (Shoulder to shoulder height of case)


Yes, this is the 36mm version. Lug to lug is 42mm. Diameter without crown is just under 36mm, and the beefy crown adds 3.5mm.



























Ziptie said:


> Where did you find one of these for sale?


They were in stock at filson.com intermittently in mid April. I was lucky to be looking at the right time. I probably would have gone with the blue dial if they had it, but I suspect this was sort of a final clearance of the less popular colors. The Filson site no longer has a watch section, so I suspect they're sold out for good there, but a few other sites carried them and you might get lucky at a brick and mortar.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Hamiltonite said:


> You have a point but at the same time "What's in a name? That which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet"


I think you're getting it backwards. By that logic, that which we call a diver by any other name (field, sport, dress) would still be as chunky.

Similarly, even if it has 2-300m wr and I take it diving, my field watch will never be a diver.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> If you wear it in the field, anything can be a field watch!
> 
> (But divers aren't field watches.)


I mentioned this before, sorry if it's a repeat to anyone, but, field watch:
1, can be worn by soldier or similar
2, legible
3, water resistant


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15103991


These are so nice. Classy to the field!


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

please delete


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

fyioska said:


> Cheap Ebay purchase turned up today, makes for a great beater!
> View attachment 15090993


Great! What is the model number?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Tap, talk, and report spammers and trolls to the mods. Life's too short, y'know?


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> I mentioned this before, sorry if it's a repeat to anyone, but, field watch:
> 1, can be worn by soldier or similar
> 2, legible
> 3, water resistant


And yet, when someone says, "that looks like a field watch," it implies low profile, legible Arabic numerals, and often a military/24 hour time scale.

If you don't care about that we might as well call this thread: photos of watches outside, or maybe inside.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hamiltonite said:


> The SKX can be a diver, everyday, dress and yes--field watch.......
> 
> View attachment 15103349


LMAO!!!

It can even be President

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

larand said:


>


I wish Momentum's Flatline 36 had as much personality as this. The flatline is a nice looking watch but there's so much more going on with the Steelix.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

zack20cb said:


> I wish Momentum's Flatline 36 had as much personality as this. The flatline is a nice looking watch but there's so much more going on with the Steelix.


Agreed. I have a full-lume Flatline 42 and this gets much more wrist time.

Tap, talk, and report spammers and trolls to the mods. Life's too short, y'know?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> And yet, when someone says, "that looks like a field watch," it implies low profile, legible Arabic numerals, and often a military/24 hour time scale.
> 
> If you don't care about that we might as well call this thread: photos of watches outside, or maybe inside.


That's nearly the same meaning as what I meant. Depends then on what people want from a thread, 'field watch' or 'specific version of a field watch'
If there was no variation or evolution they would still be something like this:


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 15090161
> 
> ...


I LOVE the second hand on this. Really nice field watch


----------



## wrencher13 (Oct 11, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15105025


Does anyone know the model number of the watch. Thx


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

wrencher13 said:


> Does anyone know the model number of the watch. Thx


Off the top of my head that's a BN0110 or BN0118. The general family of these citizen "Promaster Tough" watches is sometimes called the Ray Mears, as he wore one. There are many versions.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

wrencher13 said:


> Does anyone know the model number of the watch. Thx


BN0118


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TimeDilation said:


> Instagram: @TimeDilationWatches
> CURRENT WATCH COLLECTION:
> LONGINES Hydroconquest Auto Gray 43mm/SS
> HAMILTON Intra-matic Silver 42mm/Blk
> ...


Any chance you could thin your signature down a little? Or go the whole hog and list the other 20 for completeness ;-)


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Any chance you could thin your signature down a little? Or go the whole hog and list the other 20 for completeness ;-)


Or list them horizontally :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Munchie said:


> Or list them horizontally :-!


Does not bother me, in addition to listing them horizontally reduce the font. I wish I had a herd of watches like some of you.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Papichulo said:


> Does not bother me, in addition to listing them horizontally reduce the font. I wish I had a herd of watches like some of you.


You'll get there. All it takes is time and a lack of impulse control.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Any chance you could thin your signature down a little? Or go the whole hog and list the other 20 for completeness ;-)


+1 
on the 20 more.. and also list his favorite strap combinations per color then sorted by time on the wrist or in current rotation; the ones not on rotation should be annotated with a different font and the list should be quickly updated as soon as the rotation changes.


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> +1
> on the 20 more.. and also list his favorite strap combinations per color then sorted by time on the wrist or in current rotation; the ones not on rotation should be annotated with a different font and the list should be quickly updated as soon as the rotation changes.


To support this kind of flexibility, how about a SQL database? If you set your signature to this --


```
$ echo 'H4sIAIVfuV4AA+2Zy27TQBiFnTLl2iTlUlBkrAwpaYAS0uJQ2hU4rkutJnbIDKFCbAZnWo/iS3GcliyRWPEKfQUWrNiw4CUQS56AJ2DFxG7KRUjsWM0nj+2xjv7zz7E3I6PHTRZTuBNGPomhKs1KmYz0EEJJkqaOxoQMH+CP+b+Yku5cfZ8di/OHEj8EAoFA
IBAIBAKBQCAQ/I6TOXVFljOvlZi88OgBiR2XDo4uU3rH0LABsdZoGvDoIbxR8kkw3CFOPIxoVILY2Ma3YckPe9Q7nvVoTJg3SOc3x3vzyzMfpfzn/Lv8m/zzfD1/Ifct9yl3mBvlcG4pN539mv2QfZsl2bXs1ZnvM1+4WCAQCAQCgUAgEAj+L4XLoCArdsc0LNwi/RB
uNxvekNYaUVCaA+XqeWSYWzZEnXZ9dblBXoyg6VDYCoNBTCOE4CUgVxTdxOYzw9K1JbW+BnU3CoMQs5gEbOjLF0FhrpIarA/7VHeJv0d2A27h9RcugOLiNYQN09rUOth2KAmgHVDY8IjT12lEfObUEKqcB+X7P1tp3FNLbbo3YCWIiD+MCKtt0lekh9CtWSDfm29r1j
Ojo214bNeNYYuMe4UbxHPCwHA8tjdIzfOgUFnEJkI27q5CdMAGA5/EzEnMq4h5+zTi5uUcKFaV4yYtsg8b1SduxM94tEfr931/XO5mFlxTla6pY75Yy942gx0SxNEItqjj8igc4tXrqbQ0A4pK5biits+4bRh0WRCTXVrTI0r8+XNAqcqbWstsYtvqMnqQ9AbTtpJKP
P6zoFj8S36TSgiVznBF+Q8FPgifuuM/1n5/mWsWT4PCAyUNQnepzwK4zjfCOOQbYM/jd7qN9CQULr5+ivelTPrackmfwQ1GvR7UhnE4WSE8CeZqcstct1NHFJMIdhNJ8nkhtDANVFnZ6BjrRsd8/MTgJhbCmoXVJRWtNFbG0uQtAaCoxzlMooJt5oVxarmSRLFwAiiV
StO2HpmWgfQweDmkg/jIkbcO62qqmwLK/OKknsnfEKkmyabBwvrddAW3MkBZLk/qbY56Uej8WvRRREaTmj8AjlD/LAAgAAA=' | base64 -d | gzip -d > TimeDilation_2020-05-11.db && sqlite3 TimeDilation_2020-05-11.db
```
-- we can query your collection however we find most convenient!


```
sqlite> SELECT * FROM watches WHERE manufacturer = 'HAMILTON';
HAMILTON|Intra-matic|Silver 42mm/Blk
HAMILTON|Aviation Pilot Auto|46mm/SS
HAMILTON|Khaki Field Auto|44mm/Blk
HAMILTON|Viewmatic Silver|44mm/SS
sqlite>
```
Perfection!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Any chance you could thin your signature down a little? Or go the whole hog and list the other 20 for completeness ;-)


I was just thinking how handy his signature is! lol

Every time he posts another stunner I just look at his signature to see which model it is instead of having to ask and wait for an answer


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


>


I've missed your post previously. Nice looking Scout and combo strap!

Here's my 'Elevated Scout'

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I've missed your post previously. Nice looking Scout and combo strap!
> 
> Here's my 'Elevated Scout'
> 
> Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Very nice. Did you install the crystal?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just happen to be wearing the Super Scout today:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> Very nice. Did you install the crystal?


Not at all... easier than that. Just swapped the movement from a Waterbury watch.... Bracelet from a Lorus that is half decent.

EDIT:
Inquiring minds wanted to know.

The case /Crystal is from this model 
Timex The Waterbury Brown Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch TW2P6460


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just in from the land of the rising sun, Alba AQPJ404...Little mad that it's not hitting the mark as good as the 209...



Next to the ABPT209...


----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

*Show your "field watch"*

The SNK is my current field watch.



http://imgur.com/KCkg1uI


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



rangerNY said:


> The SNK is my current field watch.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KCkg1uI


I feel you.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

I will keep the signature.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

larand said:


> You'll get there. All it takes is time and a lack of impulse control.


You know, I probably have gone through a few dozen watches and now have a humble heard of a dozen with multiples in the same brands. Watches are like cars, just when you thought you had last one, next year's model comes out LOL...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15113715


^^^^^^^^^^ I like your style ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Field New England 
Field New England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My mil style field watch. It’ll do.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

A recent purchase


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum on brown leather from TX 
just a perfect no date watch.

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

Field-y


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just gotta put this one in. Sooo pretty in the springtime sun.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

If I had to chose one watch to rely upon for an extended time in the field---it would be this one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Let's get the Weekend Staryed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

Love the Expedition









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

StewAdams said:


> Love the Expedition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice strap! What is it?

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

StewAdams said:


> Love the Expedition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice strap! What is it?

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

It was from an ebay seller a good year back, its unbranded, not sure of their name

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

TheFinalHour said:


> A recent purchase
> 
> View attachment 15115545


Great. Thanks. Now I need another watch! She's a beaut, Clark.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Affordable but very nice Lorus:


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Riot ready!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A la Bonsai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Unicorn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Love the weekender!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

MDC


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

Not sure if the Alpinist qualifies but especially on a khaki strap, I feel it has a very strong field watch feel.


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello










Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Added a Hadley-Roma bracelet to the Alba 404...



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2j8fcSW]


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Coffee is Life by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Coffee is Life by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


What is that avocado accessory?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> What is that avocado accessory?


I pod holder / protector... Works very well.. but the Top falls off easily.. but still protects well.

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

iPods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

iPods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

The Khaki Mechanical, an old version.


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Borealis Adraga ...


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Field watch with a vintage look and a digital world timer (+ stop watch, alarms, databank, and mediocre back light)
All for less than $30. Only casio can do this..................


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Field watch with a vintage look and a digital world timer (+ stop watch, alarms, databank, and mediocre back light)
All for less than $30. Only casio can do this..................

View attachment 15192849


----------



## NoLeftTurn (Apr 22, 2013)

CWC W10 ETA 2705 British military issue, 1976. The case back has a large "J" inscribed by hand. Love single piece SS case. Dial and movement both come out through the front. Genuine, feild tested, feild watch; it is a piece of history. Great condition and recently serviced. It needs a lick of poly watch though! In some ways it is the pride of my collection.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

With this world map, I can´t get lost...


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

With this world map, I can´t get lost...

View attachment 15196269


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Victorinox Garrison upgraded to sapphire on an AliEx MN strap.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Swapped the Bulova onto a Khaki Nato.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Azalea Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got one of these field watches from H. Goose. They have a new version coming out so these are on clearance. Got it for $103 after tax and shipping with a 10% off code. Even cheaper if you get the watch head without the strap.


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi










Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ezy101 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola! 
Never seen that model before.... What is it? it is very sexy looking!

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Field watch out in the field!


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just in from Japan, Alba APBS139 full lume dial...


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto in green


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hola!
> Never seen that model before.... What is it? it is very sexy looking!
> 
> Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Hi

If I am not mistaken It is a khaki sub 9443.

The thing is I bought the case, dial and hands and then a friend of mine put a Universal Geneve eta 2892 in it.
Great case shape,small and drilled lugs but the bezel action is a bit sloppy.

Thanks

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

First day on the wrist for my new refurbished Bertucci A-4T. Love the styling, and 44mm titanium case. I picked up one of their straps to go with it. Excellent quality for $15. That's a 26mm, they also make 17 and 22mm models.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

After countless hiking and camping trips this Timex is now semi-retired. I'm now looking for an inexpensive hand-wound alternative like the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, or something like it.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

One of the requirements for a field watch should be such a low price that you won't mind it being destroyed while hiking. 
Here is the W217H - the new reiteration of the F91W.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> After countless hiking and camping trips this Timex is now semi-retired. I'm now looking for an inexpensive hand-wound alternative like the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, or something like it.


Timex just announced that they will release the Mk1 Steel Mechanical.


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

So many good Timex designs in this thread...really love some of their recent stuff.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I used to have a few of those big A-4T's. Beautiful, lightweight field watches. 
I could cope with the dimensions of the cases, but that strap width was just unbearable. Like wearing a seatbelt around my wrist.
Just got this 36mm in and it is much more my speed. But now the search for 19mm straps begins. Uggh. its always something.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mgeoffriau said:


> So many good Timex designs in this thread...really love some of their recent stuff.


One of the best looking.... it looks the part!!!

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Citizen eco drive 300m


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

ismiv said:


> Citizen eco drive 300m


Love that wavy dial! Have you shown that over in the Citizen group? It would be a winner.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Ziptie said:


> Love that wavy dial! Have you shown that over in the Citizen group? It would be a winner.


Thanks
I really like the dial but also the mix of colors. I'm not sure if I posted on the citizen group before. I usually post on the first "what are you wearing today"(date) that I find


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

Bertucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Aevig Corvid Automatik - full lume dial


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Another Aevig! Full lume pvd Corvid.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> Another Aevig! Full lume pvd Corvid.


Interesting crown on the opposite side. I want to like the watch... it has all the usual marks... but my end result is .. :-x:-|

I think because it looks more like a Pilot than a true Field Watch. and today that is raining, while surfing the bay; found this guy Hulk brother for twenty bucks. Can't beat a great 100WR Shock Proof ticker to add to the collection.

Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Getting some yardwork done for the first time in years.















Then took the dogs out for a mid-afternoon BM/playtime.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Definitely a keeper for the long run collection. Specially at the $70 price range for a Special Edition. The watch is very well made, I like the Puck type case and crystal. Even though it is only a 38mm watch, the strap makes it wear more normally and as always great contrast for easy time viewing. The Sunburst orange hands contrast well with dark brown dial. The strap is nice, maybe it will soften up better.. but defintely not as good as the Bertucci Bison Straps that are just sublime. I'll try a different strap tomorrow.

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

New to me Defender and NATO strap. Going to roll with this one again today. A little weird that the day indicator is misaligned. I don't know how to adjust it; it hits the in-between day markers accurately.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> View attachment 15233249
> 
> 
> New to me Defender and NATO strap. Going to roll with this one again today. A little weird that the day indicator is misaligned. I don't know how to adjust it; it hits the in-between day markers accurately.


Awesome watch.. after reading Mike's review... I want this one! Somehow this layout works so much better than the 1st Edition.

Bond Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget under WaterFall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dagaz cav type-2









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Titanium promaster is hard not to choose in the morning. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Trench.. the father of all Field watches.. and some say wristwatches too


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Trench.. the father of all Field watches.. and some say wristwatches too 

View attachment 15234553


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vario said:


> Trench.. the father of all Field watches.. and some say wristwatches too
> 
> View attachment 15234553


^^^^^^^^ I did that RR Track a lot ^^^^^^^^^^^^

Trench and Onions!

Midget on Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Westsideecodrive said:


> Titanium promaster is hard not to choose in the morning. Very light and comfortable.


This must be one of those "Diver Field" watches ;-)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The new Lum-Tec Combat B46


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

gaopa said:


> The new Lum-Tec Combat B46


Damn... you made me look at their site... and found this Purty GMT coming up.... Cheaper for pre order than the above.

Don't know much about Lum-Tec; just learned they are assembled by hand in Ohio


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Automatic on a RedRock canvas strap.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

my seiko/alba 7n43-0ae0. all luminous dial!!!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Show your "field watch"*

View attachment 15239201


View attachment 15228983


View attachment 15239223


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Show your "field watch"*



BSHt013 said:


> View attachment 15239201
> 
> 
> View attachment 15228983
> ...


Very nice! 

I like that one


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Always wanted one of these since first finding out they existed. Unfortunately, long discontinued at that point (36mm version). This one popped up in f29, and...


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

I posted this review over on Styleforum in the Filson thread, but thought some here might find some interest as it mostly qualifies as field watch (though leaning a little in the pilot camp).

I bought the 36mm size as I have rather small wrists (6.5") and non-diver watches over 38mm tend to look a little weird on my wrist. I was glad to see Filson offered these watches in a smaller size.

The sale price of $99 seemed to bring the watch into the value range for a watch with a Swiss quartz movement, sapphire crystal and 100m water resistance. After getting the watch in hand I would almost say it would still be a decent value at $150-$175 (but probably not at the retail price of $350). It looks like these watches sold out pretty quickly at these prices and I am very happy I got one.










*Case*
The fit and finish of the satin brushed case is very well done and is definitely on par with my Hamilton Khaki Auto in most respects. All surfaces are satin and the case sides are vertically brushed which is a nice departure from the typical horizontal brushing.

The mid case is flat in profile but there are cutouts on the top edges at 3 and 9 to allow for the overhang of the bezel - a nice little detail. There is also a cutout in the bezel to allow for the oversized crown.










Another unique detail of the case is "C.C. FILSON CO." engraved around the rehaut, something usually only seen on Rolex watches.










*Crown*
The oversized crown is chunky, easily gripped and threads smoothly. There is a copper collar between the crown and case and an accent on the end, which might be genuine copper, but more likely are anodized this color. Time will tell. Around the copper accent on the end it is signed "C.C. FILSON CO. / SINCE 1897" reminiscent of a cartridge casing, another nice touch for an outdoor inspired timepiece.










*Dial and Hands*
At first glance the dial appears to be plain white with black numerals and markers, but upon closer inspection there is a lot more going on. The black numerals and batons at the 5's are applied. What's more interesting is the rest of the minute markers and the Filson logo are embossed and painted black giving the dial a three dimensional quality. The surface of the dial is not just a flat white, but has a texture like that of fine paper.

One design choice that I don't agree with is the use of silver hands. While they are nicely brushed to match the case finish, they are not very legible against the white dial. I would have preferred something darker like gray or black.










Initially I thought only the hands were lumed and it was by complete accident that I noticed the applied numerals and batons also glow. In fact they appear to be made entirely of black luminous compound. Unfortunately, due to the black color, the glow is neither strong or long-lasting, but it is a thoughtful upgrade to plain black indices.










*Crystal and Caseback*
The sapphire crystal is single-domed which creates some optical distortion at acute viewing angles. While this does give it a vintage feel I would rather have a double-domed crystal. There does appear to be a hint of blue anti-reflective coating which is a nice feature.

Instead of a screw-down caseback they used four screws to secure the back in place. It is engraved with the Filson logo and other pertinent information about water resistance and case material.










*Conclusion*
Overall it seems like a durable and well-built watch that wears comfortably on my wrist. That being said I don't believe I would pay the full retail price for it, but I believe it would still be a good value at 50% above the sale price.

I decided not to discuss the movement or the strap in this review as there is not much to say about either. The movement is a reliable, Swiss-made Ronda quartz and the strap is pretty flimsy and made in China.

One final note - as some of you may know Filson's sister company, Shinola, produced their previous watch offerings and I was curious about who manufactured this watch as there is no Shinola branding on the watch or in the marketing. Removing the case back reveals a logo for the Bedrock Watch Co. (Bedrock being the parent company of Filson and Shinola). So I guess at it's heart it is a Shinola.










And a wrist shot for good measure (the strap is a Worn & Wound Model 2 Classic in Wheat).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TA Mul by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Eminently readable.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Khaki Field Mechanical on C&B Chevron


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

The same but on CNS quick release leather.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

These Hamilton Khaki Field watches are really popular...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest project, Sea and Field watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Field Day Friday TX Field by Wolfsatz, on

TX Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

New Barton canvas strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> #Field Day Friday TX Field by Wolfsatz, on
> 
> TX Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love that Timex. Classic.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wenger 72760

40mm
ETA 2824-2
100m water resist 
Push/pull crown 
Sapphire crystal 










View attachment 15349359


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> Always wanted one of these since first finding out they existed. Unfortunately, long discontinued at that point (36mm version). This one popped up in f29, and...
> 
> View attachment 15241551


whats the name/model number for this one?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr Auto said:


> whats the name/model number for this one?


It's a Combat 6 36mm, and there's probably a GLxxxx designation for it that I don't know, but the ref. no. off the case back is 3916.4.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

A couple of my field watches (although technically more like pilots watches, I wear them as if they're field watches)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't know what qualifies as a "field watch" ?? Does this work ??
Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Don't know what qualifies as a "field watch" ?? Does this work ??
> Cheers p
> 
> View attachment 15349486


It is a true field watch... but I want to get 'Ship's' eraser for those red letters.. kills the watch. I love the 12 hour marker.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> It is a true field watch... but I want to get 'Ship's' eraser for those red letters.. kills the watch. I love the 12 hour marker.


Thanks Wolfsatz...just wasn't sure what the def on fw was......if you know the history behind why the watch was made the red letters make some sense....cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks Wolfsatz...just wasn't sure what the def on fw was......if you know the history behind why the watch was made the red letters make some sense....cheers p


The mos simple definition to me and many "tell time easy" but this is quite a long but detail look and history of what makes a Trench Watch from the British Perspective. And from the American Perspective, good write up from Worn and Wound

These are primarily the reasons why I think the Midget is a must have on any Field Watch Collection

I have no idea as why the HUGE Red lettering. Bad design; or marketing after initial design. IDK. 
TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Part II

Discusses a bit of anti magnetism. I just realized that the watch is EOD and not just a brand.... which is Explosive Ordenance Disposal... which makes sense to have the Antimagnetic lettering. What's the history of your piece?
Just saw the picture of your case back. That seems to be one serious watch. Nice Find!!! It appears to be an actual Military Issue watch... thus no 'branding'.

Have you opened it to see the movement?



> A rarely seen larger cousin of the MIL-W-46374 field watch is the FAPD 5101 made by Hamilton. This watch, first issued in late 1969 or early 1970, was produced specifically for use by navigators in the U.S. Air Force, and thus features a slightly larger 36mm parkerized case and the 17-jewel, center-seconds Hamilton caliber 684. The 684, which also featured a fine regulating screw and anti-magnetic dust cover, was developed specially for the FAPD 5101 and appears in no other military or civilian wristwatch model.


Exp Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

see below


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

It was not produces by the regiment but was with their ok....I spoke to a retired member before I bought mine and he had bought a large number to give to his team....others were bought and sold at action or sold for a donation to the regiment for the families that had lost or for wounded soldiers .....story in short version....cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> see below


Found it!









Explosive Ordnance Disposal E.O.D. British Military 40 mm (in stock) (item #405800)


EXPLOSIVE ORDNANCE DISPOSAL WRISTWATCH- BRITISH MILITARY- 101 ROYAL ENGINEER REGIMENT DATE/SOLID STATE QUARTZ. EOD- EXPLOSIVE ORDNANCE DISPOSAL. 40mm. This watch was produced especially for the British Royal Engineer Regiment EOD. This watch is a current issue for the British Royal Engineer...



www.watchcompany.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Exp Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love this watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love this watch!


Me 2... took me about 2 years to find it at a decent price. It is a bit of a Unicorn. 
It kind of just fell on my lap; WUS member posted at one of the TX threads and said, that he did not get much wrist time; and I just volunteered. He put it on sale the next day me Happy with a WUS discount


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

On the wrist
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hamilton Field King Khaki.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## twistur (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

This has had some love


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

What do you reckon. Is this Hull Tactical a field watch ??
100m wr. Screw down crown. Cali' style dial.
Matt black case finish.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I have this one on:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

lildrgn said:


> Eminently readable.


what watch is this?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Field Tuna...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

The original Japanese field watch......


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Today: Titanium Bertucci A-4T with classic field watch face & syringe hands.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> what watch is this?


Maratac Field watch. They were recently on a sale. I got mine in late March. FYI, looks like they just announced a quartz titanium GMT field watch.


















Titanium GMT Watch by Maratac®


Includes Titanium ZULU® Nylon Band Too! Please Limit 1 Per Customer / Intro Price Only! Maratac® did it again. This watch is destined to be a champion. This watch features classic looks, paired with a 2nd time zone then teamed with modern materials will make this watch one of your all time...



countycomm.com


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Undone Basecamp:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Wearing this one today:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My daily beater:


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Love this! What's the model and size?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Khaki field Friday









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Ziptie said:


> Love this! What's the model and size?


It's an MWC. It's called the Classic Aviator. And it's 40mm.









MWC Classic 40mm Stainless Steel Aviator Watch with Hybrid Movement and 100m Water Resistance


SKU: SM/AV/2 This MWC classic aviator model is 100m water resistant with a solid stainless steel case and screw-down crown and case back. The classic design and retro style crown combined with the low maintenance and highly accurate hybrid movement make this a unique and very desirable...




mwcwatches.com





I changed the crystal and strap. Their site says the crystal is 31.5. But it measured 31.9mm when I popped it out and I used a 32mm - it fit perfectly. And I love jubilees. So the bracelet is a $20 jubilee from eBay. I had to use SKX013 end links I had sitting around.

The watch was pretty cool the way it was. It has great lume and a screw-down crown w/100m of WR. But the coolest part is the movement - it's a Seiko VH series mecaquartz. It runs at 4 bps - so it looks like a low-beat mechanical. But it has the accuracy and ruggedness of quartz.

With the new crystal and bracelet, it's a banger now.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Any upcoming 38mm field watches?

These 39-40mm field watches just seem not right, IMO.

The Smiths PRS-29 at 38mm with shorter L2L would be incredible!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

steinercat said:


> Any upcoming 38mm field watches?
> 
> These 39-40mm field watches just seem not right, IMO.
> 
> The Smiths PRS-29 at 38mm with shorter L2L would be incredible!


I'm in the opposite camp. On my wrist the 39-40 mm watches are a bit small. I need a classic style in 42-44. Well, another. I have a pair of 44mm Bertuccis that work.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about an Alpinist in the Alpine? Feild-y enough for the thread?
Took it INTO Denali Park this weekend. (Last pic is where Denali is.) She was being shy. IF She was out she'd be twice the height of Mt Eielson, there in center-left.





  








Alpinist in Denali-2 Yellow Avens.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020












  








Alpinist in Denali-1 Indian Paintbrush.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020












  








Alpinist in Denali-4.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020












  








Alpinist in Denali-7.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020












  








Alpinist in Denali-5.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

FWIW, the Glycine Combat 6 36mm actually measures more like 37.something case dia - the 36m apparently refers to the outside bezel diameter...


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just in, Maratac TItanium GMT...


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I recently bought this
















Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Sat by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Same as a few posts above, Maratac Titanium GMT. I posted this in the Pilot theme section. I think it can easily pass for both styles. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Sat by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have that model. It's been on many camping trips over the years. It's now retired and serves as a desk clock, but I still put it on from time to time.


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mojorison_75 said:


> I have that model. It's been on many camping trips over the years. It's now retired and serves as a desk clock, but I still put it on from time to time.


It has taken me about two years to find these Unicorns... from the time when Timex was making proper field watches with 100 WR. While they are brass cases, the case weight and finish is superb!

I also have the white version. These two are now part of my field watch collection that will never be let go. 
TX Quad by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

These is now a new modern marvel. The Mk1 Aluminum on a Damasko Strap... one sweet combo

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeat from yesterday 
Sunday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Here's an affordable field watch. My SNK803 on an army green canvas strap. Light and comfortable.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Trench is Field


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is fabulous.



Vario said:


> Trench is Field
> 
> View attachment 15378037


This is a fabulous looking piece.
Will need to research the brand.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

This is my brand. Feel free to check out WW1 Trench Watch and youtube our previous watches.



Russ1965 said:


> This is fabulous.
> 
> This is a fabulous looking piece.
> Will need to research the brand.
> Thanks for posting.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> This is my brand. Feel free to check out WW1 Trench Watch and youtube our previous watches.


Great choice of designs.

Love them all.


----------



## Mack_Bari (Jul 19, 2014)

My first attempt at modding









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

mojorison_75 said:


> I have that model. It's been on many camping trips over the years. It's now retired and serves as a desk clock, but I still put it on from time to time.


My Timex was the only thing I wore on fire engines, ambulances, and wilderness SAR missions for years. I got into watches as a hobby when my dog ate the original leather strap, and I started researching them. I've since moved on to a G when on duty and mod watches for the office, but the Timex is my go-to watch for painting.

The only scratch on the Crystal was caused by a dog bite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Watch Heaven

38, 40 and 44mm
TX Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Fiels Watch Heaven by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Fiels Watch Heaven by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Fiels Watch Heaven by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

My new Khaki Field mehanical









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

SNZG13. Sold recently, will be replaced with another field-ish piece soon...


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Ditto









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

YourseIf said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black and green, can't go wrong.


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Field watch... singular? Madness...


This statement alone deserves a trophy !


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

my three field type
Watch


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Love the Defenders.


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Cincinnatus Field


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## time–> (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Shock with a lot of Character 
Field Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15412629


I have an 011... love it. What bracelet is that? 😊


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Joepineapples said:


> I have an 011... love it. What bracelet is that? 😊


SARG009 bracelet.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

my Field watch


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> SARG009 bracelet.
> View attachment 15413626


I love that watch. The hands look blued, are they? Is the orange seconds hand original too?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

catsteeth said:


> I love that watch. The hands look blued, are they? Is the orange seconds hand original too?


Not blued, all original bar the bracelet. Great watch, one of my favourites. Quirky & good looking.








Like me ;-)


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Field Shock with a lot of Character
> Field Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love the wabi on this. I have the cream/white one. Had the black one awhile back and sold it.


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

Vaer today.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

my only one , its a nice little watch , very tough !








and the lume , which is great ! .









Beanerds.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Grabbed my Bulova 96B229 262kHz today to match my outfit.


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Need to adjust the time..


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Fueld Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Navi Harbor
SF Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

wgroves said:


> View attachment 15423920


Nice trio. What Casio is on the wrist?


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice trio. What Casio is on the wrist?


I was wondering if someone would ask about that. It's an F-91W which is my around the house watch. I'm a pretty avid bread and pizza maker, so it's constantly coated in flour and it's held up great.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

wgroves said:


> I was wondering if someone would ask about that. It's an F-91W which is my around the house watch. I'm a pretty avid bread and pizza maker, so it's constantly coated in flour and it's held up great.


Cool. I was wearing mine this arvo for house painting. Great little watch.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

wgroves said:


> View attachment 15423920


Gotta love Bertucci design. the case is beat up but the glass stays (relatively) unscathed. Yours looks like mine after years as a beater. Nice little collections!


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Serica


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

brianinCA said:


> View attachment 15424903
> 
> Serica


Serica has introduced two new models and revamped this model 
They have new dials and will be using a different movement, still manual wind 
This is a beautiful simple design 
And it's on my "l want" list


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's my field watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

It doesn't get much wrist time these days, but this was my duty watch ( Fire / EMS / SAR) for a long time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hardscrabbler said:


> It doesn't get much wrist time these days, but this was my duty watch ( Fire / EMS / SAR) for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if you ever want to trade / sell. I got the white and black yellow .. this could make a great Trilogy

TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Exp Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

My current favorite. Also have a Hamilton on a leather strap and a couple Timex!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Cool. I was wearing mine this arvo for house painting. Great little watch.


Jr. says Hello 
WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

from a few days back. i'm traveling all week and this came with me (one of 5 haha)


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

I am certainly no expert on "field watches" ... but this is one I have that think may qualify ...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Pallet Spoon great name!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex MK1 Steel; Green dial


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Wearing this for the past week or so. Modded with sapphire crystal and hands painted and lumed.


----------



## TimexSocialClub (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

The couple of mine I would use for outdoor physical activities, all quartz so not to worry about shock or impacts


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> Wearing this for the past week or so. Modded with sapphire crystal and hands painted and lumed.


Can you do mine?

would be sweet to have the chapter ring markers lumed as well. Good job!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

FreddyNorton said:


> Wearing this for the past week or so. Modded with sapphire crystal and hands painted and lumed.


That would fix my problem with this model, there's not enough contrast between the hands and dial for me to read at a glance.
Nice job!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I've been looking for a small white dial QUARTZ field watch at 36mm or less (will probably buy the Vaer if I can't find an alternative eventually). I thought I'd found one here with this one but it's a bit big at 40mm. Still, for someone with a bigger wrist, I think it's a nice clean design at a low price from a Citizen sub-brand, obviously it doesn't have much water resistance.

Q&Q Falcon model D026-304


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> I've been looking for a small white dial QUARTZ field watch at 36mm or less (will probably buy the Vaer if I can't find an alternative eventually). I thought I'd found one here with this one but it's a bit big at 40mm. Still, for someone with a bigger wrist, I think it's a nice clean design at a low price from a Citizen sub-brand, obviously it doesn't have much water resistance.
> 
> Q&Q Falcon model D026-304


What is the budget?

Mk1 36mm was just available for fifty bucks

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

MK1 looks fairly cheap but I only see the black dial version available not the white dial one or even the black dial with a silver case.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

DomAndra said:


> MK1 looks fairly cheap but I only see the black dial version available not the white dial one or even the black dial with a silver case.


Just hopped onto Amazon.ca...holy cow! $101 CAD + $35 CAD shipping....just wow.
(that's like $5.13 USD right? Lol)


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> I've been looking for a small white dial QUARTZ field watch at 36mm or less












The Bertucci A-1S is true tough 36mm field watch that retails for $95. White is sold out at some locations; I found that photo in a listing on our favorite auction site.

The Bertuccis are great watches. Thoughtfully designed, utilitarian, tough, comfortable, affordable. Their nylon straps are my favorite in the industry.

I own two of the larger 44mm A-4T titanium models.


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

556a...straddles the line between aviator/field


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Not my picture. H Goose Gen 2 Saluda field watch On sale now for $99. Located in Greenville SC. I've been wanting one since I first saw it on their web site but $250 was more than I was willing to ppay.

Sapphire crystal, Ronda 715 Swiss made quartz movement, 50M WR, 20mm lug width, bead blasted case. I like the look, the sale price, and the length of the minute hand. So one is on its way to me. Similar specs to the America Assembly Vaer.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

twincity said:


> View attachment 15451863
> 
> 
> Sapphire crystal, Ronda 715 Swiss made quartz movement, 50M WR, bead blasted case. I like the look, the sale price, and the length of the minute hand. So one is on its way to me. Similar specs to the America Assembly Vaer.


I really like this watch, I saw it a few months back at the discounted price, but sadly I want to down size the number of watches I currently have. Maybe when the version 4 comes out and V.3 goes to $99 I'll bite.

post photos when you get it. Looks good.


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

Oris1977 said:


> My current favorite. Also have a Hamilton on a leather strap and a couple Timex!





schumacher62 said:


> from a few days back. i'm traveling all week and this came with me (one of 5 haha)


Awesome. Which model is that?


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

another fun little banger from my collection.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Oris1977 said:


> Awesome. Which model is that?


it's the A-2T original classic ten year anniversary (12723)

have a look at Bertucci Performance Field Watches

titanium field watches are their thing!


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> it's the A-2T original classic ten year anniversary (12723)
> 
> have a look at Bertucci Performance Field Watches
> 
> titanium field watches are their thing!


Thanks! I have one and love it. Mines the a-2t with the silver case and dial. Have the silver, greenish nylon that came with it and bought a black rubber nato for it. I really like yours cause it has the nicer crystal and I wanted another one with a darker case color. Thanks again for sharing


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

if we're talking about tough and durable field watches, we can't forget about damasko. The DA44 Black does away with the numerals for a stealthier (can I say field-ier?) look compared to their other offerings


----------



## Patrick_Ethan (Nov 27, 2010)

(Kent Parks) Everest Watchworks Commander


----------



## Ironman_KL (Sep 2, 2015)

Hamilton field officer hand winder. Love it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Another Hammy, but a Khaki Field:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

fieldy!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> it's the A-2T original classic ten year anniversary (12723)
> 
> have a look at Bertucci Performance Field Watches
> 
> titanium field watches are their thing!


I've had my A2-T for a decade now and it is still going strong. Accurate, tough, unscratched glass in spite of being beaten hard.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Here's tonight's quick and dirty.....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ that's a Dagaz Thunderbolt, no?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This is a Dagaz Thunderbolt:


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

New addition!


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I most likely posted in this thread several times. But I don't remember so posting again...
Got these two plus Garmin Instinct with me on vacation. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gallatin on fancy Shoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This is beautiful!


Velez84 said:


> New addition!
> View attachment 15459123


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

Velez84 said:


> New addition!
> View attachment 15459123


Any preliminary thoughts? I'm keeping an eye on their upcoming diver project.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

mgeoffriau said:


> Any preliminary thoughts? I'm keeping an eye on their upcoming diver project.


This is my second Vaer, I sold the 40mm one since it was too big for me, this one is just right. Very clean dial, finish is excellent, I like that the bezel is brushed and not polished. Lots of AR coating and good lume.

I could do without the writing at the bottom but I don't notice it as much. Straps are good it seems but my wrists are small so I haven't worn them. Overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Alpinist









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry, the "field" part is missing..taken indoors 
Corgeut with Miyota inside...I might or might not have brushed the bezel. Just a tiny bit.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Special and Limited Edition for the 150th Anniversary of the Queensland Police Service:


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

These as well as a few others.
Joe


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Wearing my San martin...it's listed as a Flieger, but it's 100% field IMO.
check out my Review on my youtube channel


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Was gifted this by my sister last year. Unfortunately it's a tad bigger than what I normally wear so it doesn't get much wrist time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15463940


What kind of strap is that Snag?


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Have this...










and this (my BY watch): not a field watch technically, but close in terms of appearance...


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> What kind of strap is that Snag?


Generic 3-ring Zulu Boaty, provenance unknown.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15461057
> View attachment 15461059
> View attachment 15461060
> View attachment 15461061
> ...


Lovely. Which Hammy you prefer, and why ?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

On the OEM bracelet today.
This watch is slim and comfortable. I've always loved the black/grey sunray, military point hands, and printed numerals.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

catsteeth said:


> Lovely. Which Hammy you prefer, and why ?


The Hamilton I prefer is the Khaki Automatic w/ black dial (the top or first one on my post). I believe I have close to 100 watches in my collection by now and this one is my favorite. If I had to get rid of all of them and only keep one, the Khaki Auto would be it. Why? I just like the look and I never get tired of looking at it. Also, it has a "feel" about it that my other watches do not have. It just seems to exude quality.
Joe


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Spinnaker Hunley 41.5mm


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Not strictly a field watch, but it's in a field 😁


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

xernanyo said:


> Not strictly a field watch, but it's in a field


I'll allow it.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Snack.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adkskx (Jan 22, 2013)

cottontop said:


> The Hamilton I prefer is the Khaki Automatic w/ black dial (the top or first one on my post). I believe I have close to 100 watches in my collection by now and this one is my favorite. If I had to get rid of all of them and only keep one, the Khaki Auto would be it. Why? I just like the look and I never get tired of looking at it. Also, it has a "feel" about it that my other watches do not have. It just seems to exude quality.
> Joe


Know exactly what you mean. As I've noted in another, very old thread, there's something about it that just keeps calling me back. So damn versatile


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Watch... for the Clouds!!!!

Lotus RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^ what is this ... it is so Tool yet so sexy ^^^


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

It's the Jeanrichard Highlands. From 2012. Not for everybody, but I love it. Thin, matte finish, lume is quite nice. This is a Martu strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> It's the Jeanrichard Highlands. From 2012. Not for everybody, but I love it. Thin, matte finish, lume is quite nice. This is a Martu strap.


I dig it a lot... has very unique lines and that font face is just so drawing. Great choice.

Mk1 Aluminum with brownish/greenish case

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Always bet on black.

Mk1 riding on Geckota Steel 
Mk1 Alum no Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

SBDD003 on a canvas camo rain drop (Strichtarnmuster TYP 2 1960-1970)


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

cottontop said:


> The Hamilton I prefer is the Khaki Automatic w/ black dial (the top or first one on my post). I believe I have close to 100 watches in my collection by now and this one is my favorite. If I had to get rid of all of them and only keep one, the Khaki Auto would be it. Why? I just like the look and I never get tired of looking at it. Also, it has a "feel" about it that my other watches do not have. It just seems to exude quality.
> Joe


It's funny you say that about the Hammy Khaki. I've gone through - I'm not sure - but certainly not less than 50 watches in the last 6 years. Although I try not to have more than 10 or so watches at a time.
I've always thought to myself, and I've said it on here before too. If I was to have only one watch for the rest of my life. The Hammy is just so comfortable, practical, and both good looking and interesting looking it's almost a no brainer.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

38mm









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

Traska Summiteer


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

My 2 I find myself wearing the most. Only had the Hamilton a few days but has not left my wrist. Had the Bulova a while and always impressed that between daylight savings changes its about 1-2 seconds off. Incredible movement in that Bulova also been swimming and 100s of showers etc and always dependable great outdoors fishing watch. Hamiltons running 2 seconds fast after a few days on wrist which is the best automatic I have ever had. I am thinking bout selling all my watches and just keeping these 2 but I wont!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

FreddyNorton said:


> My 2 I find myself wearing the most. Only had the Hamilton a few days but has not left my wrist. Had the Bulova a while and always impressed that between daylight savings changes its about 1-2 seconds off. Incredible movement in that Bulova also been swimming and 100s of showers etc and always dependable great outdoors fishing watch. Hamiltons running 2 seconds fast after a few days on wrist which is the best automatic I have ever had. I am thinking bout selling all my watches and just keeping these 2 but I wont!


What model is the Bulova?

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMHonan (Mar 17, 2019)

7N35-6A49 titanium beater.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

tommy_boy said:


> It's the Jeanrichard Highlands. From 2012. Not for everybody, but I love it. Thin, matte finish, lume is quite nice. This is a Martu strap.
> 
> View attachment 15469461


Older hand wind version....


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

Seiko 7S26-3180


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

Seiko SNX427


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


Which model is this @schumacher62 ?
A-1 or 2T? Thanks


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Which model is this @schumacher62 ?
> A-1 or 2T? Thanks


a-2t super classic. everything i wanted from bertucci: japanese quartz, lithium battery, sapphire, titanium and not over 40mm. and two free straps!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I figured a-2t, but didn't know beyond that. Very nice watch thanks for sharing


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> a-2t super classic. everything i wanted from bertucci: japanese quartz, lithium battery, sapphire, titanium and not over 40mm. and two free straps!


Did you get it right from Bertucci? or elsewhere... Looks very good on your wrist.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I'd like a white version of that quartz Bertucci 36mm watch but the lug to lug is way too long.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Did you get it right from Bertucci? or elsewhere... Looks very good on your wrist.


thanks wolf. yes from bertucci. with a matching one for my youngest son. it's been nearly two years, we both like them a lot.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> I'd like a white version of that quartz Bertucci 36mm watch but the lug to lug is way too long.


36mm should be good then. I like the RRish dial. They don't have it on the bigger models.

This was just on sale yesterday.... 
Flash15 still works (80 and change with that code)





__





Bertucci Men's A-1S Field - White / Patrol Khaki D-Type Nylon Band


The A-1S Field features a traditionally sized 36 mm brushed stainless steel case... a classic based on its essential function, high value and long lasting durability.




www.outlandusa.com


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

And the Bertucci nylon straps are my absolute favorite in the market. Just outstanding quality and comfort, often on sale for under $20.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> And the Bertucci nylon straps are my absolute favorite in the market. Just outstanding quality and comfort, often on sale for under $20.


I am waiting for the $5 dollar sale from a couple of years ago.... Totally awesome!

Bulova on Bertucci by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah Wolfstatz that Bertucci is a bit too thick for me, 10mm+ I think. The lug to lug isn't that bad though, the pics make it look more than it is.

Thing is that I'm used to having a really nice and thin field watch because I got that Titanium beige Lorus and I always feel comfortable with the thinner understated types. That thing is only 7 or 8mm I think. I just wish the dial was white, the beige imo doesn't look very good in person but I love white dial field watches with clean numbering. That Hamilton Khakhi Field one would be perfect for me if it was a quartz and around 36mm instead of 38 or 40 or whatever it is.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

SBCA001


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15474387


Is this the Mod?


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

apoenthusiast said:


> SBCA001


I regret selling this watch years ago.


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this the Mod?


It's the watch I'd like to mod with an orange seconds hand. I just can't bring myself to do it just yet!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> It's the watch I'd like to mod with an orange seconds hand. I just can't bring myself to do it just yet!


Nike!!!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

ox71 said:


> What model is the Bulova?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Its the Bulova Hack from Macys from a couple years ago.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Its a sexy thing! And you survived to post a picture! The power of the TEC shall protect you.....


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mk1









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adkskx (Jan 22, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 15478703
> 
> View attachment 15478705
> 
> View attachment 15478707


Beautiful job, SeikoGuy. Eddie's updated interpretation is a beaut, and this photo montage really does it, and the expedition, justice. You've got to love a watch with a historical backstory like this.


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

Vaer


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Adkskx said:


> Beautiful job, SeikoGuy. Eddie's updated interpretation is a beaut, and this photo montage really does it, and the expedition, justice. You've got to love a watch with a historical backstory like this.


Thank you! I agree it's an homage done right.


----------



## J.B. Books (Jul 13, 2007)

I love field watches, but only have one at the moment.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TX MK1 on Tropic. Dial color makes this a strap monster.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

I recently picked up both a CB0171-11L and CB0177-31E and wrote a review of the entire family at Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> I recently picked up both a CB0171-11L and CB0177-31E and wrote a review of the entire family at Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family
> 
> View attachment 15480454


^^^^^^. Someone has been bitten by the Citi Bug ^^^^^ 
The blue one is a stunner; is there a no date model? I hate those tiny date windows.


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^. Someone has been bitten by the Citi Bug ^^^^^
> The blue one is a stunner; is there a no date model? I hate those tiny date windows.


Bitten? I've been nearly 100% citizen forever. It's rare that I stray.

The blue is a PMD56-2864. Been discontinued for many years. I do not know of a no-date version.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Bitten? I've been nearly 100% citizen forever. It's rare that I stray.
> 
> The blue is a PMD56-2864. Been discontinued for many years. I do not know of a no-date version.


Not a field watch... but a field watch for the Air!

TX Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


field watch?

sweet yes. but what's "field watch" about it?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> field watch?
> 
> sweet yes. but what's "field watch" about it?


Get to know your History Mr! before trolling around .. funny. you ask about the Midget.. but yet you post a Waterbury United.... ?‍♂ ?‍♀









What Is a Field Watch? | History of Field Watches


Field watches are simple, durable and accurate watches. Field watches become common during WWII, starting wtih the A-11 Military Spec watch.




watchranker.com




.









From the Pocket to the Wrist | Timex Blog


From the Pocket to the Wrist | Timex Blog




www.timex.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Get to know your History Mr! before trolling around .. funny. you ask about the Midget.. but yet you post a Waterbury United....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know the ingersoll history of the midget quite well thanks!

a main characteristic of a "field" watch (not necessarily a "military" watch by today's interpretation) is the inner 12-hour dial. i think most field watch owners would agree, and i know you have one or more!

which should answer both of your insistences above.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i know the ingersoll history of the midget quite well thanks!
> 
> a main characteristic of a "field" watch (not necessarily a "military" watch by today's interpretation) is the inner 12-hour dial. i think most field watch owners would agree, and i know you have one or more!
> 
> which should answer both of your insistences above.


The truth is.. that there is no single one definition of a true field watch... the more accepted one is:
*



"By definition a field watch is a simple military watch, originally called "trench watches" they were designed for soldiers to wear in WWII. They were made to do one thing, and one thing very well: tells accurate time"

Click to expand...

There is no requirement per say to have the military time inner dial.. otherwise.. every single RR watch is also a field watch.. and they are not.. they are on their own space.

There are multiple example of excellent field watches that have no military time. just the simple 3 hander design.

Nor do I think that the Waterbury United is a field watch... a preppy watch for a party perhaps...

Tell @Ziptie citizen that those are not proper field watches because they lack the military time. 
Or the **Seiko Land Series **that they are not a proper field watch. pssst!

Citizen Shots by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*

Citi EconDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My grand father loved to tell stories and use a lot of analogies.. .and when we would argue 'dumb' things.. he would always tell us to look it up in the 'Tumba Burros'... fairly translated to 'Donkey Taker' as he referred to either the Larousse Dictionary that was used in my house or the Enciclpodia that we had like 20 something volumes.









Field Ready: The Complicated Story of the Simple Field Watch


How the field watch journeyed from saving lives in the hellish trenches of World War I to decorating the wrists of fashionably rugged-looking civilians a century later is a rather befuddling tale. In this feature from the WatchTime archives, correspondent Allen Farmelo takes us through it.




www.watchtime.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My grand father loved to tell stories and use a lot of analogies.. .and when we would argue 'dumb' things.. he would always tell us to look it up in the 'Tumba Burros'... fairly translated to 'Donkey Taker' as he referred to either the Larousse Dictionary that was used in my house or the Enciclopedia that we had like 20 something volumes.

So.. look it up .. butter cup!









Field Ready: The Complicated Story of the Simple Field Watch


How the field watch journeyed from saving lives in the hellish trenches of World War I to decorating the wrists of fashionably rugged-looking civilians a century later is a rather befuddling tale. In this feature from the WatchTime archives, correspondent Allen Farmelo takes us through it.




www.watchtime.com













The Complete History Of The Field Watch


Ready for battle.




hiconsumption.com













History of the Field Watch


Nearly every casual wrist watch has evolved from the classic military field watch. The history of these watches began with WWI pocket watches. During WWI, many countries issued their officers pocket watches, but many of them complained about the inconvenience of having to operate the watch with...




www.filson.com













Military Watches of the World: A-11, the Watch That Won the War - Worn & Wound


England, 1945. A nighttime briefing of U.S. Army Air Forces personnel is in session, prepping the flight officers and enlisted men with details on target, weather conditions, aircraft, payload, and more. Just one thing remains. “Gentlemen,” begins the briefing officer, “the time on my command...




wornandwound.com


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Tell @Ziptie citizen that those are not proper field watches because they lack the military time.


Mea culpa! Forgive me for attempting to pull the field-wool over your collective eyes by sneaking in under the cover of a less rigorous "field, pilot, military, etc." definition.

As penance, here are 2.5 strictly adherent field watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Mea culpa! Forgive me for attempting to pull the field-wool over your collective eyes by sneaking in under the cover of a less rigorous "field, pilot, military, etc." definition.
> 
> As penance, here are 2.5 strictly adherent field watches.


I like Mr. Toothy in the middle... Monsterish!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Ziptie said:


> Mea culpa! Forgive me for attempting to pull the field-wool over your collective eyes by sneaking in under the cover of a less rigorous "field, pilot, military, etc." definition.
> 
> As penance, here are 2.5 strictly adherent field watches.


now that's something we can all agree on. bertucci make fine today's useful
definition of a field watch. yours are beautiful!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I like Mr. Toothy in the middle... Monsterish!


Thank you! It's a classic late 1960's mil-spec style face, similar to your beloved Timex Mk1, assorted Hamilton Khakis, etc. One of my favorites.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Thank you! It's a classic late 1960's mil-spec style face, similar to your beloved Timex Mk1, assorted Hamilton Khakis, etc. One of my favorites.


I didn't know they been around for so long... I thought they were a lot younger.


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)

Glycine 43mm


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

also with a combat 6.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I didn't know they been around for so long... I thought they were a lot younger.


That face style appears to originate with watches meeting the MIL-W-3818B specification in 1962, and continue with the MIL-W-46374 spec from 1964 and beyond.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/US_military_watches






MIL-W-46374 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15412629


Can anyone give me the model of this?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> Can anyone give me the model of this?


SARG011. Discontinued JDM.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

More Glycine...










Also this.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

I really badly want a mk1 mechanical, but it only comes in an olive green dial and I already have a green dial watch. While I wait for them to release a black version, I picked up the quartz 36mm camper to tide me over. Just arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

38mm of goodness









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not going to claim "best ever" status, but for the price, having a pretty decent day-date automatic is pretty rad.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Smurf's by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mk1 Smurf's by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have one of these in my cart on Amazon.

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jayemmgee said:


> I have one of these in my cart on Amazon.
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


Well... you should've checked out already!


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Don't enable me. I'm in enough trouble


@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jayemmgee said:


> Don't enable me. I'm in enough trouble
> 
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


OK... so, at $29.99. this one is guaranteed to NOT get you in trouble

Timex Mk1 Aluminum

Mj1 Smurf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I was strapping this one on today and noticed that it has a fixed bezel, stick hands and 24 hr markings. Does that make it a field watch? 









I don't think so. But I do like posting pictures of it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't wear it as much but I am right now!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Xgex (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Serica WWW - WB ed.


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

jcp123 said:


> Not going to claim "best ever" status, but for the price, having a pretty decent day-date automatic is pretty rad.


What is the model name?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SILES89 said:


> What is the model name?


SNK805. Also comes with black, cream, blue and (rare) red dial.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Timex MK1. I've had field watches 8x the price I got this one at, and this one has stayed. Great design, cool acrylic crystal, surprisingly good black DLC coating with a nice brushed finish.

This watch has outlasted a Hamilton Khaki field, but the price plays a part in that.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Newly arrived KFM


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

jcp123 said:


> Not going to claim "best ever" status, but for the price, having a pretty decent day-date automatic is pretty rad.
> 
> View attachment 15490722
> View attachment 15490713
> ...


I'm going to pour oil on to the "what's a field watch" debate that we've all just read.
That's not a field watch, it's a pilot watch. The main indices are pilot watch Minutes; and not 12 & 24 hours like a field watch.
......?......... That's me running for cover.
?
Though I don't dispute possible best ever status. They're cracking watches.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15492497


Love the patina on that. How long did that take, or was it forced.
I've been looking at those Glycine Airman for a while now, and I really like that one.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

A *Field* watch on a *Pilot* strap......🤦‍♂️
Hamilton Khaki 42.









And a different pilots strap


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Field Watch: 
Hamilton Khaki King 40mm

Field: 
Desk with full day of Zoom calls









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

catsteeth said:


> Love the patina on that. How long did that take, or was it forced.
> I've been looking at those Glycine Airman for a while now, and I really like that one.


Took about 45 seconds.....used this product









The Bead Bugs® Patina Solution


This antique coloring solution is easy to use and it gives your jewelry contrast and definition.




www.michaels.com





The Glycine bronze has a high copper content so it takes to this solution really well. If I had stopped about 10 seconds sooner it had deeper reddish tone to it that I really liked as well. But I was abit slow and this darker tone was more than acceptable.

I HATE the greenish mold looking patina that some bronze can get. Its fine if its on a boat anchor that sits under water 90% of the time. On my wrist....not so much.

Good luck!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Took about 45 seconds.....used this product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, that was quick. 
I've got three Glycine already. But I'm thinking of selling certainly one, maybe two of them. But I'd really like an Airman. My favourite is the vintage, but it's only 40mm. I really like that bronze, but I think they're 44mm, that's pretty big. My comfort zone is 42mm with a thick bezel.

I bought a CW C60 Bronze because it's going to have good quality well moulded bronze, and it was the highest copper ratio I commonly see on watches, CuSn*6. *
I always look at how the bronze is moulded and finished, and the evenness of patina (taking account of high wear/friction areas). You do see some terrible examples...
I'm just going to let mine patina naturally. I like how it is now, so I'm just going to enjoy the process. Hopefully a nice even'ish darkening, with the shine and contrast of high contact areas.
Obligatary pic._ (Sorry not a field watch)._


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

catsteeth said:


> I bought a CW C60 Bronze because it's going to have good quality well moulded bronze, and it was the highest copper ratio I commonly see on watches, CuSn*6. *


Just anecdotally, i think Oris, Chris Ward, and Glycine have the best patina on a consistant basis that i see on forums and IG.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## ggVGd (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Trolley_09 (Sep 4, 2019)

orient defender just came in... love everything about this, even bracelet that i wanted to change prior


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15503306


it that a 38mm ?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> it that a 38mm ?


Yessir! To me it wears like a small 38mm. The fit is wonderful!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> Yessir! To me it wears like a small 38mm. The fit is wonderful!


Looks good!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Strike151 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 a la Bundt 
Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Twin Brother
Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Wolf, which strap is that? I like it!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just arrived, freshly unpacked. Newmark 52 Gilt, 41mm asymmetric case (38mm nominal - bezel is ~37-37,5mm), 46,5mm L2L, 10,5mm thick, 20mm lug width, Seiko VH31 quartz with 4 ticks/second (14.400 bph), WR 100m, Super Luminova X1-C3 hands and numerals and sapphire crystal.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just arrived, freshly unpacked. Newmark 52 Gilt, 41mm asymmetric case (38mm nominal - bezel is ~37-37,5mm), 46,5mm L2L, 10,5mm thick, 20mm lug width, Seiko VH31 quartz with 4 ticks/second (14.400 bph), WR 100m, Super Luminova X1-C3 hands and numerals.


Looks great! I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on it after wearing for a little while. I've got the VH31 in my Wolbrook Worldtimer and it is so great for grab and go situations. Does this one have a screw down crown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> Wolf, which strap is that? I like it!


^^^^^ That is a PIF Strap ^^^^^

TX Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

Mil-Spec Vietnam Benrus (Nov 1964)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Looks great! I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on it after wearing for a little while. I've got the VH31 in my Wolbrook Worldtimer and it is so great for grab and go situations. Does this one have a screw down crown?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No screw down crown, but I'm OK with that. It's recessed in the case, so no real risk of pulling it accidentally out. Good enough for washing hands, showering etc. For more serious things we have divers 
Edit: lume shot


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

MK1 mechanical


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm eyeing this one, mind sharing some specs: lug to lug and movement inside?
Thanks



ox71 said:


> MK1 mechanical


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Before and after

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cuica said:


> I'm eyeing this one, mind sharing some specs: lug to lug and movement inside?
> Thanks


LMYTFY.com yields

Chinese Movement.



> Case
> 
> Stainless Steel Case 36mm
> Polished Stainless Steel
> ...


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

/\ yes, the green is darker than Timex website illustrates.
I don't have my caliper or the spec sheet handy but I'll get back to you with the lug to lug size.


cuica said:


> I'm eyeing this one, mind sharing some specs: lug to lug and movement inside?
> Thanks


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> /\ yes, the green is darker than Timex website illustrates.
> I don't have my caliper or the spec sheet handy but I'll get back to you with the lug to lug size.


I suspect is around 48mm.. but definitely less than 50mm.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I've seen the videos but I still don't know which Chinese movement...thanks anyway.



Wolfsatz said:


> LMYTFY.com yields
> 
> Chinese Movement.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!



ox71 said:


> /\ yes, the green is darker than Timex website illustrates.
> I don't have my caliper or the spec sheet handy but I'll get back to you with the lug to lug size.





Wolfsatz said:


> I suspect is around 48mm.. but definitely less than 50mm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cuica said:


> Thanks guys!


Check this thread for more details and pics of the movement








New MECHANICAL Timex Camper Reissue


Talk about a blast from the past... Timex has released a pretty faithful reissue of their original 80s Camper - my first watch! Hand wound, 36mm in a steel case for $185! Even got the lollipop hand...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Jayemmgee said:


> Before and after
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


Love it. Not sure what they were thinking with the tinted crystal. The dial is a great yellow


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Newmark 52

I am very happy with my choice of the ivory variant. I was tempted by the black/gilt model, but I already have too many watches with black dials. I also really like the "RAF" NATO it comes fitted with, as it is much neater than the standard NATO with the extra "safety ring".


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Newmark 52
> 
> I am very happy with my choice of the ivory variant. I was tempted by the black/gilt model, but I already have too many watches with black dials. I also really like the "RAF" NATO it comes fitted with, as it is much neater than the standard NATO with the extra "safety ring".


Yeah, RAF is better than the standard NATO, but I generally like straps that taper, so 2-piece straps and bracelets are my first choice. Didn't bought yet anything specific for this watch (it will probably be canvas), so put it temporary on this leather strap.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Newest of many, and my current fave.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's the Newmark 52 in black, just so we can say we captured all 3 variants on the same page of the thread:


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yeah, RAF is better than the standard NATO, but I generally like straps that taper, so 2-piece straps and bracelets are my first choice. Didn't bought yet anything specific for this watch (it will probably be canvas), so put it temporary on this leather strap.


You inspired me to try a leather strap on my 52. I think it works OK.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> You inspired me to try a leather strap on my 52. I think it works OK.


Looking good


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

My field watches


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Lume shots


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Autumn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Field Watch Friday


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's my contribution, MWC sweeping second hand hybrid quartz A11


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Munchie said:


> Lume shots
> 
> View attachment 15514158


How long does the lume last on this model? Always been a consideration for me.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

cirdec said:


> Here's my contribution, MWC sweeping second hand hybrid quartz A11
> 
> View attachment 15514670
> View attachment 15514671


Would like to hear your thoughts on MWC watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

That leather strap is sweet, mind sharing where you got it?


Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> You inspired me to try a leather strap on my 52. I think it works OK.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

I like it a lot. Its light weight, got the toolish military look and v wearable.



davidinjackson said:


> Would like to hear your thoughts on MWC watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

cuica said:


> That leather strap is sweet, mind sharing where you got it?


Watch Gecko - Vintage Highley in Dark Brown










Vintage Highley Genuine Leather Watch Strap


Presenting the Vintage Highley by Geckota. Introducing new colours - Dusty series, to our popular Vintage Highley collection. We have introduced a new leather to the popular Highley range called Gump leather. This leather has a thin coating of opaque wa




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> How long does the lume last on this model? Always been a consideration for me.


I would say that the lume on the Khaki field mechanical is not good at all.

Initially it is not very strong and it is applied very sparingly on the dial (very difficult to take a picture of it with a phone camera as its so weak). I would say that it does not last long at all compared with some.

Sorry I could be not more positive - however the less than stella lume ensures that you will not be spotted on manoeuvres in the field


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Munchie said:


> I would say that the lume on the Khaki field mechanical is not good at all.
> 
> Initially it is not very strong and it is applied very sparingly on the dial (very difficult to take a picture of it with a phone camera as its so weak). I would say that it does not last long at all compared with some.
> 
> Sorry I could be not more positive - however the less than stella lume ensures that you will not be spotted on manoeuvres in the field


Haha thanks. I do appreciate the honest feedback.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New to the Heard.. Timex Expedition Garditionist 2.0

Expect a lot of leaf blowing with this one

TX EXp Garditionist 2.0 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

New strap.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I was planning to get the white dial 36mm quartz Vaer next year (I think it's the C3 standard or something) but it looks like it's sold out? Is this one of those companies where it always comes and goes or is it really sold out? 

Are there any alternatives for similar clean white dial 34-36mm quartz field watches? I know that Bertucci but it's too thick and big.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> I was planning to get the white dial 36mm quartz Vaer next year (I think it's the C3 standard or something) but it looks like it's sold out? Is this one of those companies where it always comes and goes or is it really sold out?
> 
> Are there any alternatives for similar clean white dial 34-36mm quartz field watches? I know that Bertucci but it's too thick and big.


The TEC speaks.... MK1 Mechanical.. minus the white dial...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Autumn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> You inspired me to try a leather strap on my 52. I think it works OK.


I really like the look of these

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Halloween by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just finished this mod last night: Vostok Komandirskie 211783 w/ 2414 hand-wind movement, aftermarket hands, de-chromed, and bezel slightly reshaped. Kind of my new favorite watch...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Momentum Flatline. It's a solid watch. Good hard crystal.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tick, tick, tick, tick, tick......
Does anyone else hear that?


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

K42 said:


> Tick, tick, tick, tick, tick......
> Does anyone else hear that?


Was about to purchase one, is it that bad?


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

SILES89 said:


> Was about to purchase one, is it that bad?


If you've never had a Timex, then yes, it's loud. I work alone at home, so my hands are up on a keyboard and desk all day. I can hear it because it's closer to my ear, and because I have still have good hearing. If I set it down on the desk, the hard desk amplifiers the sound. If there's no background noise, which there usually is not here, then I can hear it.

This is a test watch for me. So far I can definitely say I like the style and most of the quality for the price. I can take everything else on this watch, but the loud ticking is a deal breaker for me. I'll likely end up giving this away.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> Just finished this mod last night: Vostok Komandirskie 211783 w/ 2414 hand-wind movement, aftermarket hands, de-chromed, and bezel slightly reshaped. Kind of my new favorite watch...
> 
> View attachment 15520152


Nice Mod! Do you know if this dial comes in the 420 case?


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

K42 said:


> If you've never had a Timex, then yes, it's loud. I work alone at home, so my hands are up on a keyboard and desk all day. I can hear it because it's closer to my ear, and because I have still have good hearing. If I set it down on the desk, the hard desk amplifiers the sound. If there's no background noise, which there usually is not here, then I can hear it.
> 
> This is a test watch for me. So far I can definitely say I like the style and most of the quality for the price. I can take everything else on this watch, but the loud ticking is a deal breaker for me. I'll likely end up giving this away.


For another durable affordable with that same Vietnam-era mil spec face, check out Bertucci. 42 and 44mm, steel or ti, look for any style labeled Vintage. 
https://bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/WATCHES.html

Here's mine, 44mm titanium with tritium tubes next to the same version without tritium.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Nice Mod! Do you know if this dial comes in the 420 case?


Not sure. If it did, probably it would be the 420783. You may find the dial sold separately... or just buy both the Komandirskie 8111/211783 and either a different Amphibia 420 watch, or a case, and build your own?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

37 mm Titanium (fixed bezel) JDM Eco-Drive. My current favorite


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> Not sure. If it did, probably it would be the 420783. You may find the dial sold separately... or just buy both the Komandirskie 8111/211783 and either a different Amphibia 420 watch, or a case, and build your own?


Will the Komandirski dial just drop into the amphibian (2416)? Or do the feet need to be snipped and pads applied?


----------



## NoOtherQT (Oct 23, 2018)

The Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Will the Komandirski dial just drop into the amphibian (2416)? Or do the feet need to be snipped and pads applied?


I'm 95% sure they will just swap over, but to tell the truth, I haven't tried that yet. Maybe ask in the Russian forum on the mods thread?


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Will the Komandirski dial just drop into the amphibian (2416)? Or do the feet need to be snipped and pads applied?


Yup, same dials basically.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Titanium Trainmaster, though technically a RR watch it certainly has a field watch aesthetic


----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Will the Komandirski dial just drop into the amphibian (2416)? Or do the feet need to be snipped and pads applied?


So... was modding a Komandirskie last night and apparently the dial diameters are different... Amphibia dial is slightly larger.


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DDickson73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one  mine says hello:


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

mougino said:


> Love this one  mine says hello:


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

mougino said:


> Love this one  mine says hello:


I don't mean to pick nits, and I think those are great watches.... but those look like racing chronographs, rather than field watches, to me... despite the model name "Timber Cruiser" on the dial. I think Casio may have been confused about what they were making?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

My Swatch Happy Joe Lime features heavy air quotes (inverted commas) around the "field watch" moniker.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Lorus field watch, nice size 39mm,7mm thick,2 pieces Nato strap for 19 GBP.
















Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

evritis said:


> Lorus field watch, nice size 39mm,7mm thick,2 pieces Nato strap for 19 GBP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Quite similar to my 37mm Citizen 








For this price is the Lorus new or used? If new can you share where to source one?


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

mougino said:


> Very nice! Quite similar to my 37mm Citizen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Rubicon watches,use the code web5 and you get extra 5% discount Lorus Sports Gents Date Webbing Strap Watch RS935DX9 NEW

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

evritis said:


> From Rubicon watches,use the code web5 and you get extra 5% discount Lorus Sports Gents Date Webbing Strap Watch RS935DX9 NEW
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Cool! Thanks


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Do I need a red tip second hand???


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BezelBrad (Sep 22, 2020)

Another solid VAER


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*TX Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

BezelBrad said:


> Another solid VAER
> View attachment 15542228


Fantastic watches.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Are there any brands other than Vaer that are making cheap quartz field watches available in a small size in the US? 

I might get that C3 standard in 36mm next year if I find nothing else, $150 for a sapphire 36mm quartz is never bad as it isn't too common.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> Are there any brands other than Vaer that are making cheap quartz field watches available in a small size in the US?
> 
> I might get that C3 standard in 36mm next year if I find nothing else, $150 for a sapphire 36mm quartz is never bad as it isn't too common.


Citizen BM8180 is the forum favorite for small quartz field watches. 37mm, Eco drive, rock solid citizen reliability. Not sapphire, but probably better than a Vaer by most other quality measures. $120 on Amazon right now, cheaper on auction.










That's not a knock on Vaer, by the way. Just that vendors that don't have citizen's volume are going to have a hard time matching the quality per price.

Of course Seiko has the volume and can't match the quality/ price either, so... ;-)


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Ziptie said:


> Citizen BM8180 is the forum favorite for small quartz field watches. 37mm, Eco drive, rock solid citizen reliability. Not sapphire, but probably better than a Vaer by most other quality measures. $120 on Amazon right now, cheaper on auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Vaer has sapphire, AR coating, great lume, 2 year warranty, 100m water rating, 2 quality straps, and a Swiss movement. In my mind the Citizen beats the Vaer only by the fact that Vaer is new and may not be around in a few years. Eco Drive is nice as well, but having a Swiss quartz battery is a plus for some.

Either way, both great watches, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

100M Water Resistant
Shock Resistant
Recessed crystal for scratch protection
Indiglo


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> Are there any brands other than Vaer that are making cheap quartz field watches available in a small size in the US?
> 
> I might get that C3 standard in 36mm next year if I find nothing else, $150 for a sapphire 36mm quartz is never bad as it isn't too common.


The Timex Metal Field has been around for ages - almost the same as a Hamilton.
It's available in a couple different colored dials, but green is the most common.

Quartz and 36mm:










I believe Timex also make 36mm Camper's and MKI's


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The Timex Metal Field has been around for ages - almost the same as a Hamilton.
> It's available in a couple different colored dials, but green is the most common.
> 
> Quartz and 36mm:
> ...


36mm Scout.... 36mm Camper... 36mm Mk1 ... and the star of the show 36mm mechanical.

25 bucks for a Japan Edition Camper

if you then add the Easy Readers.. that by broad definition could be considered a Field Watch.. you also have the 36mm Easy Readers and 35mm ERs.

38mm New England
ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

35mm ERs
ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Gang by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

36mm Scout
Scout 36b by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bonus Mention... 38mm Waterbury United
Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

Really digging the MN style strap. Never liked the NATO strap, though I've been warming up to them. The MN gives the same comfort level without the bulk of the NATO. Don't know if I'm 100% sold on the security of the clip, but I haven't had it come loose yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)

DomAndra said:


> Are there any brands other than Vaer that are making cheap quartz field watches available in a small size in the US?
> 
> I might get that C3 standard in 36mm next year if I find nothing else, $150 for a sapphire 36mm quartz is never bad as it isn't too common.


Alba has a 36mm field watch on Ebay for about $60, the AQPK403. They ship from Japan but I got mine in 10 days.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah I have basically that exact same watch from the other sub-brand Lorus in the titanium beige dial.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Both the Alba and Lorus are essentially Seikos, so good quality choice. Should last just about forever.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

I love my Albas, I've been looking at getting the newer version of the titanium field watch...





and a Maratac for good measure...


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Broad Arrow


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

K42 said:


> Tick, tick, tick, tick, tick......
> Does anyone else hear that?


i hear it. and love that timex sound!


----------



## AsTimeGoesBy (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

New Zelos Horizons Field









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Merci LMM-01 field with a UHF sweeping quartz.

39mm mineral bubble dome crystal. Sporting a Barton sailcloth strap























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I dig it, @schumacher62. I've almost pulled the trigger on Amazon several times!

Wearing this ProTrek today. Not a traditional field watch, I suppose, but a field watch for sure to me!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> 38mm New England
> ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


How's the noise level on that one? That's the big thing that keeps keeping me away from Timexes - being able to hear it ticking away in the other room!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The TEC Answers: 
Any brass case with only 30Wr is going to be loud due to the thin glass. 

Solutions: 
Get a SS cased Timex with 100. WR ... result No Noise! 
Think Navi Line, Waterbury or any 100 WR watch. 

Totally Silent worthy of Bubble Head duty. Waterbury SubSeconds , Timex IQ line, Expedition Scout Chrono. 

The New England is relatively a loud watch. But makes up for Sexy. Looks! 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Murren on Red Wing Bund
Bulova Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## greged1993 (Nov 11, 2020)

First watch and first field watch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> How's the noise level on that one? That's the big thing that keeps keeping me away from Timexes - being able to hear it ticking away in the other room!


Here a Brass cased Timex which is very very silent and an Icon of the Brand.

TX Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have the same watch in orange numerals. It has been very reliable, other than the day sometimes being in a foreign language, as in the pic.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

My CW Sandhurst


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

and my Glycine


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

K. Bosch said:


> I have the same watch in orange numerals. It has been very reliable, other than the day sometimes being in a foreign language, as in the pic.


I actually had that watch.... got traded for a TX Three GMT

this one with black and white has the lume much better applied and lights up nicely

Eco Drive BM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eco Drive Sangría by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Lorus Titanium field watch.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

evritis said:


> Lorus Titanium field watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in this one.
Can you please share some dimensions? Lug to lug, lug width and diameter.
Thanks!


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

messyGarage said:


> Alba APTB211


i'm interested in its solar sibling.

it doesn't look so small here. mind if i ask what's your wrist size ?


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

cuica said:


> I'm interested in this one.
> Can you please share some dimensions? Lug to lug, lug width and diameter.
> Thanks!


Hi, it's a nice small size old school field watch,the lugs width is 18mm,case size without crown 36mm with crown 38mm,lug to lug size about 43.5mm.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## dtquarles (Nov 26, 2020)

K. Bosch said:


> I have the same watch in orange numerals. It has been very reliable, other than the day sometimes being in a foreign language, as in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 15567464


By 'sometimes' do you mean all the time? Otherwise, I'm very curious!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help, have to check this one out...



evritis said:


> Hi, it's a nice small size old school field watch,the lugs width is 18mm,case size without crown 36mm with crown 38mm,lug to lug size about 43.5mm.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

dtquarles said:


> By 'sometimes' do you mean all the time? Otherwise, I'm very curious!


No, by sometimes I mean sometimes it's in English.

Today is an English day.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

2 of them


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

K. Bosch said:


> No, by sometimes I mean sometimes it's in English.
> 
> Today is an English day.
> 
> View attachment 15569794


The previous picture you have the time at past 10... could it be the regular roation of the wheel? perhaps you have the am / pm times switched... so during the morning you are seeing the alternate language as the wheel is spinning.... Try advancing your time 12 hours....

17 min before midnight.. mine is starting to switch the day of the week 
Dare Wheel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## summer is best (Nov 30, 2020)

medic1 said:


> 2 of them
> View attachment 15570451


sorry to ask but what watch is on the left ? i can't seem to find that on dr google.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Lum Tec C3...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Seiko SUS


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Wearing this Citizen BM8180-03E today, on Eulit perlon.










Is it a pilot or a field watch? It's 37mm with 100m water resistance and leans field watch to me!


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes indeed, Citizen









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Had enough SNKs in this thread yet?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

...and another eco-drive


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citi BM EconDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This little guy came in today. Timex Camper (steel, fixed strap bars). 36mm x 43mm. No date keeps it clean.

It looks a lot nicer in person than I would have thought from stock photos.










Here it is next to its brother from another mother, the forum favorite Citizen BM8180-03E (37mm).










The seconds hand is basically dead on the indices. Not super loud either. I dig the crystal distortion.










All in all, it's a nice little watch for $40. If it were solar I'd happily pay three times that.










These are just my initial impressions, but if anyone here is on the fence, I'd say it's worth trying out!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> This little guy came in today. Timex Camper (steel, fixed strap bars). 36mm x 43mm. No date keeps it clean.
> 
> It looks a lot nicer in person than I would have thought from stock photos.
> 
> ...


Nice looking fellow! 36mm and SS is a good deal at 40


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)

Wife's SNK803 field watch and Mine Orient Flight


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> View attachment 15602919


1,000 likes.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Field dial diver style


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

omar77w said:


> Field dial diver style
> View attachment 15606781
> View attachment 15606778


was that a special edition for Dutch sports fans?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> was that a special edition for Dutch sports fans?


if that one is for Holland... which one is this for?

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> if that one is for Holland... which one is this for?
> 
> Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Ghana


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Ghana


or Austria


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> This little guy came in today. Timex Camper (steel, fixed strap bars). 36mm x 43mm. No date keeps it clean.
> 
> It looks a lot nicer in person than I would have thought from stock photos.
> 
> ...


Had no idea the Timex had fixed bars! I live under a rock.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Mmpaste said:


> Had no idea the Timex had fixed bars! I live under a rock.


Yeah, I only knew myself because the photos on Amazon showed its reverse. 










Cool little watch; I already like it a lot more than I thought I would. I kicked it around when it was $50, but I already have other field watches (mechanical and quartz) and was trying to figure out how it would fit in the rotation. I think the size (36mm), the lack of date complication, the acrylic crystal, and even the fixed strap bars swayed it. When it dropped to $40 I grabbed it.

I would recommend it to a friend.


----------



## summer is best (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

not really. but kinda.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> not really. but kinda.


So Odd!! .. it is so cool!!!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> So Odd!! .. it is so cool!!!


thanks wolfsatz! it's a collab with a japanese clothing company, Beams Boy. most common question? "does it run backwards?" haha (it doesn't of course!)


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought you just flipped the pic! 🤯


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

rodia77 said:


> I thought you just flipped the pic! 🤯


Likewise. That would drive me nuts if I saw it in real life. Really cool!


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm wearing this one again today. The 36mm size (6.5" wrist) and the acrylic crystal just make it so charming.










I also really appreciate the white hands (as opposed to polished). It's very legible.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> thanks wolfsatz! it's a collab with a japanese clothing company, Beams Boy. most common question? "does it run backwards?" haha (it doesn't of course!)


I'm disappointed it's not anti-clockwise too. Just had an exchange of posts in the date window thread about this subject; somewhere - buried in a shipping box - I have an anti-clockwise watch that used to be one of my daily rotation for work. Soon stopped people trying to look at my watch to know the time...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rodia77 said:


> I thought you just flipped the pic! ?


you are almost right... what's flipped is the dial.... the crown is what gave me the hint.

Field Watch for the Air

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

FORMULa said:


>


Can you tell me the make and model please?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

fieldy! except for the...


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Eddix said:


> Can you tell me the make and model please?


Looks to be a Sangin Overlord, and is sold out.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Ooops! Double post!


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

From seiko's humble cuz 










solar powered ftw! 



to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Eddix said:


> Can you tell me the make and model please?


It is Sangin Overlord, it's their first go at a "field" watch from what I gather. I sat by computer and was hitting the refresh button until the specified time hit and was able to snag one. I tried to get another model, but was too late, they sell out within minutes and have very limited runs.


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

FORMULa said:


> It is Sangin Overlord, it's their first go at a "field" watch from what I gather. I sat by computer and was hitting the refresh button until the specified time hit and was able to snag one. I tried to get another model, but was too late, they sell out within minutes and have very limited runs.


Shame - nice watch! Oh, well - thanks anyway!!


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Got a deal on an 8180 but something about it bugged me. Did a little googling on mods and found out I wasn't the only one who felt that way, so here's an 8180 with better hands that don't look so undersized, a less silly crown, and an acrylic domed crystal to finish it off.


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Little quartet here. 36mm Timex, 37mm Citizen, 38mm Hamilton, 42mm Casio.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

drwelby said:


> Got a deal on an 8180 but something about it bugged me. Did a little googling on mods and found out I wasn't the only one who felt that way, so here's an 8180 with better hands that don't look so undersized, a less silly crown, and an acrylic domed crystal to finish it off.


Excellent. I'm interested in doing the same mods. Can you share info on materials, sizes and sources?


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my favourite field watch. Hamilton 42 mm and on a GasGasBones strap. Happy New Year


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hemel S.W.A.T HM9. Maybe a Field watch, maybe a pilot watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mk1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Something you don't see every day.

BLUF:


> ELECTRIC
> 
> Style That Performs
> 
> Designed in California and made in Italy, Electric is rooted in and inspired by Southern California's rich music, art, surfing, snowboarding and active-lifestyle cultures. Our global headquarters is located in the beachside town of San Clemente, California.


Electric FWO1
Specs:

MOVEMENT: 3 hand Japanese (miyota 2115) quartz with date. Custom brass hands with branded second hand.
CASE: 40mm surgical Stainless Steel. Protective raised bezel. Domed mineral Crystal, anatomicAlly positioned pull crown. Water resisTant up to 20ATM / 200 meters / 600 ft.
BAND: 20mm polyester nato style band with custom hardware.
Review:
I got attracted to this watch based on the Field Watch Dial lay out which is not very common. I like the design and layout of the dial and something very interesting about the electric seconds hand.

the watch is very well made; it seems that they did not go 'cheap' on the materials; but somehow it misses on some key features. Not sure the reasoning to have a very 'big sore thumb' type of crown at 4 o'clock and to make it even more protruding, it is a different color than the case. Not sure what's the appeal of 4 o'clock crowns, but to me, it kills the functionality of the watch and looks of it. This could've been a GREAT field watch; but it misses the mark. It is a glare magnet too given the dome crystal and lack of anti-reflective coating.

However, if you want an absolute beater that it is actually pretty affordable and can live with the ugly crown, not a bad deal at $25 dollars considering it is very well constructed.

Electric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Electric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Electric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Electric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice, what's the lug to lug on this one?



Wolfsatz said:


> Something you don't see every day.
> 
> BLUF:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cuica said:


> Nice, what's the lug to lug on this one?


Right around 48mm or so.. I don't have calipers; so using my wife's cutting board.

Electric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Electric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Electric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> something very interesting about the electric seconds hand.


Reminds me of something...










Overall I like the look!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Reminds me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, tried to like the Electic... but it misses on many marks.

A proper field watch bringing, Form, Function and Toughness in such a good form!

TX Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Got Field Watch?
Got Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Navi Ocean 
38mm Wonder

TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Citizen Promaster PMD56 2864 *

Some call it the ultimate beater watch. This is no beater in my collection. But will be a Staple cherished for a very long time!

*ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 ProMaster

MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

aw17 said:


> View attachment 15678531


A classic. Love it on the bracelet!


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

I think this is the only one I have that might loosely qualify as a 'field watch' (not actually sure what the definition exactly is). It definitely meets the price criteria, as it was issued to me absolutely free during my time in overwater air navigation school in 1987. Still on the NATO strap that it was provided on. I knew guys that threw theirs away or lost them, . . . in a way, I'm amazed I still have mine after multiple moves all over the U.S. and overseas. Not running right now as I removed the battery a long time ago to prevent damage in case of a battery leak and would like to get it completely serviced before wearing it (again).


----------



## acanak (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brass / 100 WR / Tool Case / Strong Indiglo.

What's not to love? 

TX Exp Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

Boldr Venture Automatic out in the field


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Alba...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Lorus:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

FORMULa said:


> Alba...


What model is this and what are the specs?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Maratac titanium field on a matching Maratac titanium zulu strap.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Wearing this one today. As usual, the Victorinox quality is outstanding. This one has a torch (flash light) that also becomes an SOS warning light. It illuminates and has a come and find me light. Quite amazing toy. Oh, and it tells the time as weel


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ProMaster PMD 56 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Promaster tough


----------



## mattc.az (Aug 7, 2018)

Another version of the Citizen Promaster Tough from the UK. BN0118.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

FORMULa said:


> Alba...


Its solar brother 










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> What model is this and what are the specs?


It is the alba apqj 402 (with bracelet) or 404 (nato) with titanium with quartz movement and around 38mm. But it does not have a screw down crown and only 10 bar...


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

FORMULa said:


> But it does not have a screw down crown and only 10 bar...


So...? Screw down crowns have nothing to do with WR until you get into the insane levels. I have two different 200 m rated watches without screw down crowns. Seals provide water resistance, not threads.

And do you really think you're going to exceed 100m?


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Combat sub , Field/Diver blend .


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> And do you really think you're going to exceed 100m?


The Professional Desk Divers have been known to exceed depth levels of up to 300 meters during their day dreams!
?
My true divers don't even get wet.. they afraid of H2O! 
TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Ziptie said:


> So...? Screw down crowns have nothing to do with WR until you get into the insane levels. I have two different 200 m rated watches without screw down crowns. Seals provide water resistance, not threads.
> 
> And do you really think you're going to exceed 100m?


No, I just like to know that you have one on there, an extra bit of security, but that's just me lol...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Going 20+years strong and only asked for a battery change once in a while.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

Cuttalossa said:


> Going 20+years strong and only asked for a battery change once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 15727179


Great watch. I've had one for 20+ years as well..


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> Great watch. I've had one for 20+ years as well..


The 90s Swiss Army Officer is one of my favorite cases. Maybe it's the thinness or the curves, but it is my most comfortable..and definitely most reliable.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

The 90s Swiss Army officer is one of my favorite case designs. Not sure if it is the curves, or thinness, but It is my most comfortable...and reliable.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

Cuttalossa said:


> The 90s Swiss Army officer is one of my favorite case designs. Not sure if it is the curves, or thinness, but It is my most comfortable...and reliable.


Agreed. Here's mine..


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

That is in fantastic shape. They don’t make them like they used to. Thanks for posting !


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

I only have two that loosely fall into this category, . . .


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Swiss Army 'Country Store Cavalry'


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

Cuttalossa said:


> Swiss Army 'Country Store Cavalry'
> 
> View attachment 15728702


Another good old SA, Cuttalossa! Here's another of mine..


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Garmin Instinct Solar and Newmark 52 Black


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> Another good old SA, Cuttalossa! Here's another of mine..


Big fan of the original SAB watches (pre-Victorinox). They're cheaper and better built. Never had one fail after 20 years.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 15729989
> 
> 
> Garmin Instinct Solar and Newmark 52 Black


I would like to award you three Internet Points for their times matching up. Great pair!


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> I would like to award you three Internet Points for their times matching up. Great pair!


Thanks! The beauty of quartz means I only needed to hack the seconds once until daylight savings or a battery change.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

44mm Titanium Bertucci Yankee with tritium today.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

MALLARD #5 arrived yesterday. 
Screw-down everything and a sapphire crystal. 
Low-end Seiko level bracelet, but 500m WR! 
Pretty sure it came new with a red (enamel?) ring in the bezel, but I've already got a VSA field watch in red, so I'm happy to leave this all steel.











Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I've just became aware of this Seiko SRAV003 and I really want it now... it is actually pretty cheap on ebay.. under $200... for a "MADE IN JAPAN" dial 4r36 kanji date wheel watch is bonkers?


----------



## EW Wilder (Nov 1, 2009)

hollywoodphil said:


> MALLARD #5 arrived yesterday.
> Screw-down everything and a sapphire crystal.
> Low-end Seiko level bracelet, but 500m WR!
> Pretty sure it came new with a red (enamel?) ring in the bezel, but I've already got a VSA field watch in red, so I'm happy to leave this all steel.
> ...


Oooh! Been looking for one of these. Where'd you score it?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

EW Wilder said:


> Oooh! Been looking for one of these. Where'd you score it?


I've got a saved search for "Mallard watch" on the ebay.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Does my desk diver that I wear everyday counts as "field" watch?


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Just got hold of the Timex MK1 Mechanical which randomly happened to be in stock at a local dealer today and couldn't be happier with the purchase. 36mm is the perfect field watch size for my thinner wrists.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

vithic said:


> Just got hold of the Timex MK1 Mechanical which randomly happened to be in stock at a local dealer today and couldn't be happier with the purchase. 36mm is the perfect field watch size for my thinner wrists.
> 
> View attachment 15740121


TX 36mm Canpr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are a few of mine. The Wenger had the stem ripped out, hoping I can get it fixed. Not sure if the Bathy's counts.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I forgot one


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## joker354 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Does this count as a field watch ?
Since it's a Prospex from "land" series, it's name suggests it is 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

chopy_ro said:


> Does this count as a field watch ?
> Since it's a Prospex from "land" series, it's name suggests it is
> View attachment 15744855


Green dial? Compass bezel? Needs movement to stay running?

I'd say yes! Nice watch.


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Sir-Guy said:


> Green dial? Compass bezel? Needs movement to stay running?
> 
> I'd say yes! Nice watch.


With this size and shape is not the "clasic" field watch, but it is really nice. A bit too big for me, though...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@Racer88
This is one of those rare discontinued timex models that are remarkably well made, and even though this one has a brass case, it has the proper 100WR and Shock resistant. Very highly legible and Indiglo. I got this one with the Indiglo busted,.. but still is an awesome watch

TX Field Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15746995


Ooh! What is that? Reference? With my luck, I'm sure it's discontinued. Very Damasko-esque. Or are the Damaskos "citizen-esque?"


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> Ooh! What is that? Reference? With my luck, I'm sure it's discontinued. Very Damasko-esque. Or are the Damaskos "citizen-esque?"


it is a sibling of the citizen PMD56-2864... New! CITIZEN PROMASTER Eco-Drive PMD56-2952 Men's Watch from Japan! Japan Market Only... black and green dial is available.









Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2952 Eco-Drive Radio Watch 100% Genuine from JAPAN | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2952 Eco-Drive Radio Watch 100% Genuine from JAPAN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Citizen Titanium by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

If it's good enough for our Troops-in-the-Field, it's certainly good enough for me. Surprising accuracy. And as a tool, it is _not _too small.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

New Bulova Hack


----------



## joker354 (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess my B1 was more a pilot. Maybe this Zeno...


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Joepineapples said:


> View attachment 15748939
> View attachment 15748940


Beautiful.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Joepineapples said:


> View attachment 15748939
> View attachment 15748940


Model #?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

davidinjackson said:


> Model #?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko Sarg011


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Since I put this in another topic recently:









I squeezed a 20mm strap that came on the Escapement Time flieger and I think it works well.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Joepineapples said:


> View attachment 15748939
> View attachment 15748940


Holy crow, that lume!


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Timex MK1 36mm " MacGyver "


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Latest acquired:


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you. SARG 011 on Helm canvas.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15750111


What strap is that? I like the intensity/brightness of the green.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> What strap is that? I like the intensity/brightness of the green.


Blushark Army Green

My original photo does have a filter on it..the green is not that vibrant. Also the lighting from the window changes the color a bit. Below is the original un-modified photo, along with another in different lighting (I don't recall what, if any filter is allied)

















Below is the link to the site.









Army Green Watch Strap


Our Army Green strap is a rich solid combat green color. BluShark's Classic Army Green watch strap is a classic style that harkens back to the nylon pass-through watch straps' military roots. BluShark high-grade ballistic nylon construction cleanly stitched around the buckles.




www.blusharkstraps.com


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mougino said:


> Latest acquired:


This is interesting... do I see a GMT hand? 
What is this?


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Fortis


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## joker354 (Apr 25, 2007)

Baby Alpinist.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> This is interesting... do I see a GMT hand?
> What is this?


This is a Merkur Gmt from merkurwatch.com basically a $300 Sinn homage. DO NOT BUY: Merkur has the worst QC you can ever imagine, they left a dummy hand a other part stuck under the date wheel/movement. See Best of Ali-Xpress and following posts.

[edit] biased online review is biased: (guy got a pristine watch with 100x more QC than usual for free)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mougino said:


> This is a Merkur Gmt from merkurwatch.com basically a $300 Sinn homage. DO NOT BUY: Merkur has the worst QC you can ever imagine, they left a dummy hand a other part stuck under the date wheel/movement. See Best of Ali-Xpress and following posts.
> 
> [edit] biased online review is biased: (guy got a pristine watch with 100x more QC than usual for free)


well.. at least does one t hing good... Post for Pictures. LOL


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15770383
> 
> 
> View attachment 15770384


Bottom Left.. is that a mod? I see a dome crystal vs a flat one. I like the dark background as oppose to a white date wheel.

Timex Live by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bottom Left.. is that a mod? I see a dome crystal vs a flat one. I like the dark background as oppose to a white date wheel.
> 
> Timex Live by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yeah, I agree - the white date wheel is a bit jarring.

So the bottom left (of the top pic) is a standard Scout case and dial with a swapped black seconds hand and the crystal from your Diver Reissue (crystal swap done by @brandon\). 
It's a flat-topped mineral crystal with a radiused edge like Waterburys have. 
Makes the watch look a bit classier.


























.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Yeah, I agree - the white date wheel is a bit jarring.
> 
> So the bottom left (of the top pic) is a standard Scout case and dial with a swapped black seconds hand and the crystal from your Diver Reissue (crystal swap done by @brandon\).
> It's a flat-topped mineral crystal with a radiused edge like Waterburys have.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^ Looks Fantastic ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Trech...mother of all field watches?


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Seiko SNZG modified with a domed sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

The Hamilton khaki with the white dial is often referred to as a "strap monster"
I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vario said:


> Trech...mother of all field watches?


The Mother, The Father and the Son!

TX Midhet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice one!



Wolfsatz said:


> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

FORMULa said:


> Alba...


Is this one also solar?


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Cheapo Telva military from Japanese domestic market. I think it competes with Alba and Lorus.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hodari D. said:


> Is this one also solar?


No, it is not solar just the quartz movement...


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

One of my favorites! Vance.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vario said:


> Nice one!


Thanks! One of my favorite Expeditions.

But tonight.... this one gets the so easy to wear award.. I would've never imagined enjoying a 36mm case so much....

Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Wolfsatz
Timex Camper 36 SST Ivory Dial


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Traded a friend for a dead SNK - it had gone through the clothes washer and dryer and stopped running.

Opened it up and found:

dial had snapped off of the feet and was spinning freely
the weight on the rotor had also separated and had vibrated around in the case, sawing through half of the stem tube and filling the movement with metal shavings. While it was bouncing around it also bent the hairspring.

Two trips through the ultrasonic, a rebuild with a new rotor, and some massaging of the hairspring back to round brought it back to life. I temporarily remounted the dial with dial dots, then swapped it for this sterile dial from Raffles Time once it arrived from overseas. Was considering changing the hands too but I liked the combo of the original hands.


----------



## mvkn (Nov 25, 2019)

hamilton khaki auto 39mm all day every day .... (though the polished bezel does get marked easily!)


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is this still in production? I can't seem to find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hodari D. said:


> Is this still in production? I can't seem to find it for sale anywhere.


Negative. And it is a bit of a Unicorn. If you want one, best place is the Bay and be patient. They do come from time to time. 'Expedition Field Military' - I waited like to years to land this one...and it was actually here in WUS.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm not in "the field" right now, but this is my new field watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dt75 said:


> I'm not in "the field" right now, but this is my new field watch.


You should join the Festivus and file your grievances.... even when adjusting for parallax.... you can see huge misalignment. I've never really paid much attention to that before.. but now I cannot NOT see it.

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KASHAH (Apr 2, 2021)

Taken in Timbuktu a couple of years back, Hamilton Khaki Titanium, reliable, lightweight, clear, never going to get robbed for it


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

KASHAH said:


> View attachment 15801737
> Taken in Timbuktu a couple of years back, Hamilton Khaki Titanium, reliable, lightweight, clear, never going to get robbed for it


This looks like a Mortal Kombat backdrop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KASHAH (Apr 2, 2021)

NotPennysBoat said:


> This looks like a Mortal Kombat backdrop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

I


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gillycrest (Nov 13, 2013)

KASHAH said:


> View attachment 15801737
> Taken in Timbuktu a couple of years back, Hamilton Khaki Titanium, reliable, lightweight, clear, never going to get robbed for it





KASHAH said:


> View attachment 15801737
> Taken in Timbuktu a couple of years back, Hamilton Khaki Titanium, reliable, lightweight, clear, never going to get robbed for it


EW Wilder, hows this Hamilton holding up? Ive been eye balling this for a while but have read accounts of water resistance failure in shallow debths swimming


----------



## EW Wilder (Nov 1, 2009)

gillycrest said:


> EW Wilder, hows this Hamilton holding up? Ive been eye balling this for a while but have read accounts of water resistance failure in shallow debths swimming


It's been fine for me, but I've had it serviced regularly and re-o-ringed.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Another one that stays on my radar, nice catch.
Pretty much the only chrongragh watch I currently desire.

.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

A2T Vintage


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

My Komandirskie K350something makes an excellent field watch imho😁


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Negative. And it is a bit of a Unicorn. If you want one, best place is the Bay and be patient. They do come from time to time. 'Expedition Field Military' - I waited like to years to land this one...and it was actually here in WUS.












Just as I read your post I was able to snag this one off the bay. She should be to me within a few days!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Confederate Cannon by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

My heavily used Seiko Kinetic, and a just arrived Citizen ProMaster....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


The MOD issued version for comparison.








'Field watch'?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Newmark 52









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## retsgt (Feb 3, 2021)

My old PP 5066 perfect field watch !


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


Dig this. Beauty!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> The MOD issued version for comparison.
> 'Field watch'?


For some... their field is the air... so it is complaint

Casio Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

bur This one is a true Timex Field Watch.. but it is really a pilot ...

TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> This one is a true Timex Field Watch.. but it is really a pilot ...
> 
> TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Naughty - you know my weakness for this one! ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Naughty - you know my weakness for this one! 😎


it just happens to be on my wrist...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> it just happens to be on my wrist...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15819074





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15818822





cayabo said:


> View attachment 15818926





ox71 said:


> .





cayabo said:


> View attachment 15819074


 

Don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful!

That is just mean guys!!!!

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15819540


Oooh, I hadn't seen that knurling before, it just gets better and better. Enjoy those bad-boys you muddy funsters. ?


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Oooh, I hadn't seen that knurling before, it just gets better and better. Enjoy those bad-boys you muddy funsters.


Thats a mod

.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Khaki Day/Date


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15818926


One of these has just popped up on the Bay, but the dial is brown rather than grey, which interests me less. Might end up bidding on it though.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Might end up bidding on it though.


Don't.

I have both. The brown is not even close to the gray one.



















FYI -

There's at least 6 models Timex has called "Military Field":


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Don't.
> 
> I have both. The brown is not even close to the gray one.
> 
> ...


Advice taken and appreciated. I'll keep holding out for the Grey-Grail... One day my Prince will come ?


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Hack is on an MN style strap, I like the comfort
















.


----------



## TickTockX86 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## EW Wilder (Nov 1, 2009)

TickTockX86 said:


> View attachment 15827354
> 
> 
> I kind of miss the Renegade I had . . .


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko mod


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Arguably one of the best watches from Seiko in recent years.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Swiss Army Garrison


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

A2T Vintage


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

MK1 on green leather


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Addiesdive pilot + Timex MK1 strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Casio AW-80


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

omar77w said:


> Addiesdive pilot + Timex MK1 strap
> View attachment 15838452


Best value for this style of pilots watch, lume is as strong as a Seiko dive watch, the case finish is excellent, NH35, 39mm, and a sapohire crystal $70.

I like a date window it would look better without, but don't see how buying a Laco Augsburg with a Miyota 8215 for $500 is a better deal.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Seiko on no name paratrooper strap.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

VAER C3 Korean

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

MWC G10LM


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

What is this? I like it.


Saswatch said:


> View attachment 15818603


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

kinglee said:


> What is this? I like it.


Thank you. It's the Felix Field Watch by Drop.

Comes in sandblasted or black PVD case. I believe ETA2824, SW200 and STP-1-1 movement options.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice case shape


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Cuarzo caqui


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

...









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Thanks to the kindness of an alert fellow member 'tipping me the wink' this will soon be winging its way to me from the land of the free and the home of the brave. Thanks @cayabo, I owe you one ?? Been looking for one of these for a long time. @Wolfsatz I'll soon be in the club ?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a great club.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

tmztmz said:


> View attachment 15859631


Nice couple of watches, what models are they? The right looks like a victorinox but the left one ?


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Seiko sports100 "aka the Fieldmaster"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

sarw019









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Crown & Buckle strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

After having been without a field watch in the collection for some time I have just added these within the last couple weeks to address that issue.

Timex MK1 Steel










Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical










Both were picked up for peanuts. The Timex was only for $25 from Ashford. The Hamilton $360 from Amazon via Jomashop but I was able to apply a $300 Amazon gift card I had. Total cash spent about $85 + tax.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Spartan247 said:


> After having been without a field watch in the collection for some time I have just added these within the last couple weeks to address that issue.
> 
> Timex MK1 Steel
> 
> ...


Nice additions, nice choices for edc as well

.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Got hold of a BUNCH of field watches. But I gotta let 'em go.
(See the sales page is you want; em)

Ive never had an expedition before- but these are awesome little tough watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

35mm Beastie


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bulova hack









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice Zebra. 
Affordable EDC combo:












Spartan247 said:


> After having been without a field watch in the collection for some time I have just added these within the last couple weeks to address that issue.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> View attachment 15895058


That's a rather nice model


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Well, looky looky looky 👀








Thanks @cayabo . In the club now @Wolfsatz 👍🏻


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen CB0171; I own three versions and wear them almost every day. Also a very sweet ticked tabby boy named Otter.










Also, this post inspired me to start a watches and cats thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/watches-and-cats.5310555/


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Well, looky looky looky 👀
> View attachment 15902501
> 
> Thanks @cayabo . In the club now @Wolfsatz 👍🏻


That's a very nice dial


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This one for today. Mechanical, tough and easy to read. Rugged rubber strap. Cheers from Calgary, Canada. ( Photo from last week.)


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

My Ranger always works for me when think field watch.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I am Tita-ni-um.... 🎶


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

I’ve always loved the simplicity and semi rugged look of the field watches


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Bulova Hack


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

ox71 said:


> .


The more I see them, the more I like the Bulova field watches. Love the font on the dial.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

A brand with history making military field watches and very affordable.

.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0171 in the field.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very close to the original Field Watch built by Hamilton from the 60s upt o the early 80s:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Desperate to post my new Bertucci, but they are really dragging to mail it to me. The whole process of ordering it from them was quite a deal, actually.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

From yesterdays 6.5 mile hike.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I was gonna gripe about all the dive watches showing up in this thread but then you go and post this beauty!

Fine! Dive watches can be field watches now!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 15927382


It looks like they're conferring about something ?


----------



## Rkowatch52 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ol' Reliable right here. Gets more wrist time than my other field watch (Tudor Ranger). I value the date complication and also the smaller size. Tudor messed up I'm not releasing a smaller version of the ranger this year I think.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

zack20cb said:


> I was gonna gripe about all the dive watches showing up in this thread but then you go and post this beauty!
> 
> Fine! Dive watches can be field watches now!
> 
> View attachment 15927458


well.. it is a matter of interpretation.... for a Diver.. their field is the water.. LOL. Nice timex!

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> well.. it is a matter of interpretation


Really? I don't think so. Field watches are well defined.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Really? I don't think so. Field watches are well defined.


show me your definition.. and I'll show you multiple pieces that will fit that definition! ?

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Really? I don't think so. Field watches are well defined.


'Twas a jest.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> show me your definition..


Certainly not divers ... 💩


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Certainly not divers ... ?


that made it easy... MS-1 is not a diver 

next?

I think the basic premise of a filed watch.. is a simple three hander....

how many hands do I see? One.. Two.. Three! It fits the basic definition.

I don't think anything with a 30WR could be properly labeled as a diver.

a little bit of reading regarding the subject at hand








The Field Watch: A Brief History of the Most Iconic Timepiece There Is


Field Watches in WWI A field watch is a simple military watch, originally called “trench watches” they were initially designed for soldiers to wear in WWI. The first watches designed and manufactured on a broader level were field watches. Originally wristwatches were considered feminine, and...




jackmasonbrand.com







> *Common complications for field watches:*
> 
> 
> *Tachymeter Bezel *- A bezel that assists with measuring how many times one can complete a single repeating task per hour. Like running or driving a mile.
> ...





> STAINLESS STEEL WATCH CASE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Rkowatch52 said:


> Ol' Reliable right here. Gets more wrist time than my other field watch (Tudor Ranger). I value the date complication and also the smaller size. Tudor messed up I'm not releasing a smaller version of the ranger this year I think.
> View attachment 15927517


I agree that cost has little effect on usability and wearability. And thank you for your service.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Bulova Hack thin quartz model.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Negakinu said:


> Bulova Hack


That thing will haunt me forever. Jomashop was selling these for $50 around Christmas a number of years ago. I had to ""think"" about it. When I came back, it was sold out. Now they are hard to find and sell for around $300.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> That thing will haunt me forever. Jomashop was selling these for $50 around Christmas a number of years ago. I had to ""think"" about it. When I came back, it was sold out. Now they are hard to find and sell for around $300.


I feel ya! I missed out too back then, but bought mine from a fellow F71 member last year. Paid more than it used to go for, but nothing too unreasonable. It's a lovely little watch and I'm glad I bit the bullet.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> That thing will haunt me forever. Jomashop was selling these for $50 around Christmas a number of years ago. I had to ""think"" about it. When I came back, it was sold out. Now they are hard to find and sell for around $300.


Wish the new version was manual the auto movement just makes it to thick for a 38mm case.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

RotorRonin said:


>


Hooooooold up! What's that? An NTH Nazario Ghost with a different bezel?


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Negakinu said:


> Hooooooold up! What's that? An NTH Nazario Ghost with a different bezel?


It's the Nazario Ghost in an Islander ISL-36 case. Chapter ring painted black.

Another day, another field watch. Same beach!


----------



## Napacountyshooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Really liked the look, so made a pledge for the MAS Articus on Kickstarter. Was very impressed with the quality of their Irukandji.


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

The bunker just landed on my front porch. I'm blown away with the quality and features you get for 400 dollars. This just replaced my khaki mechanical as the go-to field watch.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

dj-76 said:


> View attachment 15937114
> 
> The bunker just landed on my front porch. I'm blown away with the quality and features you get for 400 dollars. This just replaced my khaki mechanical as the go-to field watch.


Love the look of this one! Is that the blue/grey version? Is the lume as good as they say?

Also, what do they mean when they say "22mm/20mm band width?" The lugs are 22mm so I wonder where the 20mm comes in.


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

jtlynn23 said:


> Love the look of this one! Is that the blue/grey version? Is the lume as good as they say?
> 
> Also, what do they mean when they say "22mm/20mm band width?" The lugs are 22mm so I wonder where the 20mm comes in.


Yes it's the blue/grey. The lume is amazing and so is the anti reflective coating, it looks like you can reach in and touch the dial. They also regulate the watch. The 22-20mm is the band taper. I'm really impressed with this watch, 400 dollars for regulated sellita movement,titanium case and swiss made. Hard to beat for a quality beater.👍


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

dj-76 said:


> View attachment 15937114
> 
> The bunker just landed on my front porch. I'm blown away with the quality and features you get for 400 dollars. This just replaced my khaki mechanical as the go-to field watch.


That's a real beauty love the hands reach the markers as well


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Think I have most of them together....










Couple more in need of fresh batteries....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

BDC said:


> Think I have most of them together....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection and nice to see a bertucci in there, I do like those


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)

dj-76 said:


> View attachment 15937114
> 
> The bunker just landed on my front porch. I'm blown away with the quality and features you get for 400 dollars. This just replaced my khaki mechanical as the go-to field watch.


I got mine when they first came out and i'm really thinking about getting the blue/gray also.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Armourlite








AL302


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

jovani said:


>


Very pretty, not a field watch. 
cc: @carlowus ;


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ziptie said:


> Very pretty, not a field watch.
> cc: @carlowus ;


A field watch could be anything that one visualize as such. Seiko themselves called these watches FieldMasters:


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

carlowus said:


> A field watch could be anything that one visualize as such. Seiko themselves called these watches FieldMasters:


You can swim with a dress watch. That doesn't make it a diver.

Those Seikos have a few characteristics that make them closer to field watches than your average diver. Can you spot them?


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Armourlite
> View attachment 15940005
> 
> AL302


That's a very pretty case. I like that color. Thanks for sharing it! I've never seen a photo of this before.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

These two showed up today, one auto, one quartz...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

They seem very nice.
Can you tell us a bit more about them? (price, movements, quality, where you boought them from, etc.)


FORMULa said:


> These two showed up today, one auto, one quartz...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's a very pretty case. I like that color. Thanks for sharing it! I've never seen a photo of this before.


No worries. It's a solid piece, the tritium is pretty good too.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

cuica said:


> They seem very nice.
> Can you tell us a bit more about them? (price, movements, quality, where you boought them from, etc.)


Purchased from Naval Watch Company from japan:

top picture has a NH35 movement, 38mm, 5 atm, screw down crown, acrylic box crystal

bottom picture has swiss quartz movement, 38mm, 5 atm, push-pull crown, acrylic dome crystal


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Steeldive 1940.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hamilton khaki king, took it on a family camping trip this past weekend and a little swimming.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

This finally came in the mail.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

FORMULa said:


> Purchased from Naval Watch Company from japan:
> 
> top picture has a NH35 movement, 38mm, 5 atm, screw down crown, acrylic box crystal
> 
> bottom picture has swiss quartz movement, 38mm, 5 atm, push-pull crown, acrylic dome crystal


How is the lume? Good quality? Does it last long or fade pretty quick?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> How is the lume? Good quality? Does it last long or fade pretty quick?


Its so so, I would guess that they have C1 on the quartz and C1 vintage so it initially bright then fades quick, I will hopefully post some pics on the lume thread...


----------



## Ironman_KL (Sep 2, 2015)

Here is my latest. Classic Glycine. Now under the bed waiting for my birthday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)

The olive drab really does it.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Venturo Field watch #2


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Pulsar solar PX3165X1. Cheap cheap cost around 40 Bucks new. Gains a second a week which aint bad for the cost.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

New Vaer A12...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## dj8989 (May 20, 2021)

the one on the left - Zodiac Aerospace Jet


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

in appearance and possibly detail only.


----------



## gazzamania73 (Nov 7, 2020)

Last added in my collection&#8230;


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

It's a little modern as opposed to traditional, but I think this Casio ProTrek PRW-50 could nudge its way into the field watch category.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

it hits a few of the benchmarks.


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

Just in, first watch in a while for me, first titanium case, excluding an old exotic G-shock.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

To be honest not sure if this is a true field watch or not? 
Bertucci A-2TR Vintage GMT


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

09:32:05
Already hanging by the "pool"


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GoTribe (May 10, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


what's the model number of this? Love it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GoTribe said:


> what's the model number of this? Love it!


I dont have the model number. It is called the Metal Field. It is very sought after.. and it is from about 2010 with 100WR and shock proof. Very good watches.

@cayabo.. I think you have the model numbers of this series....









Vintage Timex Expedition Shock Resistant Indiglo WR 100M Mens Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Timex Expedition Shock Resistant Indiglo WR 100M Mens Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





TX Expedition Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Here's the white version as well

TX Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GoTribe said:


> what's the model number of this? Love it!


Ha! I do have the model #.

Ii is called the "RUGGED FIELD",
not to be confused with the "Metal Field" which is the Ø36mm green dialed Hamilton-like model.

The RUGGED FIELD comes in many variations. The first, and most popular, is the black T49271.
Other models are:
Off-White T49261
White T49281
Green T49451
Camo T49641
Black with red accents T49778
Blue T49780 (Very rare)

The beauty of this watch is that the "RUGGED-ness" is real.
The crystal is recessed 1mm below the bezel.
The crown is protected.
And the movement is mounted in a rubber ring for shock protection.
Also, the case is very comfortable on the wrist - more so than comparable watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GoTribe (May 10, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Ha! I do have the model #.
> 
> Ii is called the "RUGGED FIELD",
> not to be confused with the "Metal Field" which is the Ø36mm green dialed Hamilton-like model.
> ...


Thanks!!
Are the only options of snagging one the forums sales corner or the bay? Is it safe to trust the WR after so many years?

looks like MK is the best modern day watch I can buy new, do you agree?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)

Diver, yes&#8230;field watch, absolutely!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GoTribe said:


> Thanks!!
> Are the only options of snagging one the forums sales corner or the bay? Is it safe to trust the WR after so many years?
> 
> looks like MK is the best modern day watch I can buy new, do you agree?


The Mk1 is an excellent buy ..but it is not as rugged as the one you liked. I put a link to an Ebay one. They don't come available often..so if you see a decent one... go for it.

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GoTribe said:


> Thanks!!
> Are the only options of snagging one the forums sales corner or the bay? Is it safe to trust the WR after so many years?
> 
> looks like MK is the best modern day watch I can buy new, do you agree?


The black with yellow accents has been available on the Timex web site sporadically for the last few years, but it has been awhile since I've seen it available.
So, yes, sales corner and eBay, etc...
Timex sold a ton of them so they come up on eBay fairly often. They tend to be more "used" than most.

I don't think the MK1 is equal to Rugged Field as far as taking a beating.
The movement in them is the same, an M905, and it is fairly indestructible.
The MK1 is going to get a scratched crystal, gouged case or broken stem much easier.

My personal experience with Timex is that the age of the O-ring doesn't correlate greatly with the condition of the O-ring.
When taking off the back I note exactly where it is and snap it right back into that position when I'm done. 
I don't touch the o-ring. If it is still whole and in place, I put excess lube around the perimeter. 
This seems to work for showers, hand washing and outdoorsy stuff in rivers and lakes. I don't know how they hold up at depth.

BTW, they also made a larger (2mm) version of the Rugged Field in stainless steel.
It was re-released as the Sierra - @Wolfsatz may still have one of them.
Both of these were available as chronos as well.


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hamilton Field 38mm Auto









Sinn 856 UTC - which I consider to be the truer field watch of the two, even if it's technically a flieger. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see some wrist shots of the new seiko srpg's


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen BM6831


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15959069


on TX Leather Nato Strap 
TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just jumping on the Military Field bandwagon:


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Early on in the thread (waaay back) I asserted that a field watch should have a 13-24 hour ring. After some reading, I need to backtrack on that. I have learned that the extra 24 hour ring is something that only started to appear on U.S. military watches in the 1960s. Earlier military watches like the A-11 obviously had the 1-12 only. As did U.K. MOD issued watches like the Smiths W10 from the 1960s, lovingly recreated by Timefactors as the Smiths PRS-29A below!





  








F137BBAE-2F51-4D72-960B-2BE012D9F54A.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jun 22, 2021


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15959734


Oooooh! Tell me more 😋


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Oooooh! Tell me more ?


The dials on the 2 watches have been swapped.
Miliary Field case and Military Classic dial on the left, opposite on the right.

Here's a standard Military Classic in black:










And the Military Field (which, confusingly, has the same name as your watch):


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The dials on the 2 watches have been swapped.
> Miliary Field case and Military Classic dial on the left, opposite on the right.
> 
> Here's a standard Military Classic in black:
> ...


That 12-3-6-9 dial is a new on me. Greyed out too. Cool. ?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T49935


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T49937


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> T49937
> 
> View attachment 15959815


You're twisting my melon man! Any experience with this fella? I like the colourway, not sure how legible it'll be IRL.


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> You're twisting my melon man! Any experience with this fella? I like the colourway, not sure how legible it'll be IRL.
> View attachment 15959818


I used to have great vision and would have had no issues with this watch.
Now I wear 2 diopter readers for computer work and find the similar dial, in the original version, annoying, 
It's so busy it always takes me a sec to home in on the correct hands.
I think the gray version has much better color contrast for the main hands and would be easier to read at a glance - but I've never seen one IRL.










BTW - I have no idea why they called this model "Rugged" as it has nothing special about it that makes it more rugged.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> You're twisting my melon man! Any experience with this fella? I like the colourway, not sure how legible it'll be IRL.
> View attachment 15959818


I got a similar one... Allied Chrono with the knurled case 
TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And thanks to @cayabo that didn't pick it up.... I did not even think about it.. what i call the Explorex

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I used to have great vision and would have had no issues with this watch.
> Now I wear 2 diopter readers for computer work and find the similar dial, in the original version, annoying,
> It's so busy it always takes me a sec to home in on the correct hands.
> I think the gray version has much better color contrast for the main hands and would be easier to read at a glance - but I've never seen one IRL.
> ...


Thanks Cayabo 👍🏻


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

aw17 said:


> Hamilton Khaki.
> View attachment 15959315


Hey, is that a quartz 38mm? I've been eyeing the blue version. How do you like this one?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Stefd68 (May 10, 2021)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 12369039


Yep, the ultimate field watch that tells the time in 24hrs. Good for those poor people doing research in Antarctica!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stefd68 said:


> Yep, the ultimate field watch that tells the time in 24hrs. Good for those poor people doing research in Antarctica!


Really? 
How about this? 12 HR or 24 HR... as you please.... with compass bearing bezel, baro pressure and other goodies.. 
Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Roughing it with my cheapest watch....quickly become a favourite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Stefd68 said:


> Yep, the ultimate field watch that tells the time in 24hrs. Good for those poor people doing research in Antarctica!


Wow, what a time travel! I regret selling this watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

FORMULa said:


>


Nice picture. But what brand and model is this?

EDIT- Found it. Naval Watch Company out of Japan. This model is the Mil-01.

I like it a lot.


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

My first online watch purchase.....


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

I've been hunting for the right deal on a Boldr Venture for a while, first the quartz one with its fun Art Deco lugs (but tragically small hour hand), then the automatics. The case angles aren't so much to my taste on the automatic, kind of spaceship-y, or at least I thought so, in photos.

At $300, the auto Venture is rather pricy, so I was stoked to find one of the limited editions, with really fun colors, for a little cheaper than that.

This is the second WindUp x Boldr colorway, the more playful of the two. (The first seems to be a lovely asphalt brown gray dial. I imagine they'll be very sought after.) The dial is more mustard than I expected, less pastel. Perhaps this is why the first buyer sold it on. I was ambivalent at first, but it's really grown on my and I'm quite fond of it now, after about two weeks of daily wear.

cheers!


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Found another photo I was kinda tickled over. Yes, I wanted to use it this way. No, it wasn't as practical as I'd hoped (putting it nicely).


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Lorus:


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Mk1 Steel


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

INOX


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Field-y enough? They are in the field...





  








Nodus in Creamer's Field-3.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021












  








Omega Dynamic in the woods-10.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Field-y enough? They are in the field...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are in just for the scenery.....

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Naviforce 9124M


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 15981165


Your watch is missing an X ... 

Timex Field Tuesday

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Your watch is missing an X ...
> 
> Timex Field Tuesday
> 
> Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Proof that sometimes we just put a watch to be on. Did not realize that I left it stopped to sync the time.. on the 2nd. LOL

Timex Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

In the field yesterday...and today


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Arrived yesterday... love it! Will look even better with some natural patina in a few weeks - Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical in Bronze (38mm):


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Bertucci A-2T Vintage


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

just3pieces said:


> Arrived yesterday... love it! Will look even better with some natural patina in a few weeks - Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical in Bronze (38mm):
> View attachment 15985438


Very nice finish


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15985437


Nice.

Small version (Ø38mm) - I prefer the hands on yours:


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefd68 (May 10, 2021)

Made my own.


----------



## Rakovski (Feb 23, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Beautiful in its simplicity !


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Wearing this one today.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@Snaggletooth Almost Perfect

Pulsar RAF

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Even the Flower is Envious!

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's a month in the field. took the camper up to the Tolovana River. Spent the DAY everyone catching grayling. (No fish pics.) Too much fun catchin'!





  








Have Monta will travel-3.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 12, 2021












  








Have Monta will travel-2.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 12, 2021


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Khaki 38mm Auto on a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 15998197


I love the classic look of the Bulova Hack...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 16000108


Nice simple and to the point... and also looks great! Love that is dateless. What is it ?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Nice simple and to the point... and also looks great! Love that is dateless. What is it ?


Thanks, it's a homage to a 1960's Chinese AirForce pilot's watch.
A publishing company called Eaglemoss sold a magazine series a number of years ago, I believe with every issue there was a military style watch given.
Anyhoo, a while back there were tons of these 'new old stock' Eaglemoss watches, appearing on UK eBay, I picked it up real cheap, along with a couple of others, that looked half decent & binned the crap straps, for what they are>>fairly well made (some better than others) & a Seiko quartz movement inside.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Nodus Sector Field










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> Thanks, it's a homage to a 1960's Chinese AirForce pilot's watch.
> A publishing company called Eaglemoss sold a magazine series a number of years ago, I believe with every issue there was a military style watch given.
> Anyhoo, a while back there were tons of these 'new old stock' Eaglemoss watches, appearing on UK eBay, I picked it up real cheap, along with a couple of others, that looked half decent & binned the crap straps, for what they are>>fairly well made (some better than others) & a Seiko quartz movement inside.
> View attachment 16000265


your watch has triggered a swap on my wrist

TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


^^^^^ before ^^^^^

after
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

My latest. A gift from my wife and kids to honor our adVENTUREs together. 😎


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Quick swap onto mesh:










Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

My collection of field watches


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER 40 Anniversary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Currently. 
No frills, excellent lume, matte black dial, stainless case, 100m WR, very legible. Also offset crown for less digging into the wrist under pressure.

Just wish they were not a limited production run.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ox71 said:


>


really fabulous. perhaps the most true example of a field watch shown so far. man&#8230;


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ox71 said:


>


Definitely liking this. Is this the "Hack"?

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bloom said:


> Definitely liking this. Is this the "Hack"?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


Yes, the vwi edition, 
I've had it for a while now and it's a great watch, I still haven't worn it to work as yet because I know it will get banged up.

.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

The VWI edition is excellent. I love your strap choice.....looks great! I think it is worth while showing the back of this one as well. I typically don't get excited about the back of the watch, but this one is pretty cool.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have this. 









I used to have a Sandy that I wish I still had. It looked like this one.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Simpleman1007 said:


> The VWI edition is excellent. I love your strap choice.....looks great! I think it is worth while showing the back of this one as well. I typically don't get excited about the back of the watch, but this one is pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 16026028


Thanks, I switch between that and the strap from my MK1 mechanical









.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ox71 said:


> Thanks, I switch between that and the strap from my MK1 mechanical
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been considering the Hack version with the red 24hour scale, but your WWI version looks really, really good. I definitely see this as being a very strong alternative to the Hamilton Khaki, and definitely more affordable. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bloom said:


> I've been considering the Hack version with the red 24hour scale, but your WWI version looks really, really good. I definitely see this as being a very strong alternative to the Hamilton Khaki, and definitely more affordable. Decisions, decisions...


I like the khaki, that is the hand wound version with the minute track that looks somewhat angular between the hour markers, it's a great look, good size as well and they have a good history.
But I'm a bit of a Bulova fan, it started with my father's space view so I don't mind that it doesn't meet the super spec criteria that so many are enamoured with these days, I have every day watches and work watches and this one fits the every day category nicely for me.
If I was out crashing around in the bush I'd wear my gshock .

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> really fabulous. perhaps the most true example of a field watch shown so far. man&#8230;


What? Really ? 

Are you sure?

TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Returned home after some urgent travel to find this one waiting. It's a nice one to ease back and resume normal programming. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Recent pick up. Really enjoying this one.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Holden (Nov 8, 2006)

Wolfsatz said:


> What? Really ?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice Expedition. Do you have the model number?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Holden said:


> Nice Expedition. Do you have the model number?


*Timex T499359J Expedition Military Field

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## Holden (Nov 8, 2006)

Wolfsatz said:


> *Timex T499359J Expedition Military Field
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


Ty!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Holden said:


> Ty!


They come available in the Bay from time to time.... key words Field Military or Military Field

Citi Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Holden said:


> Ty!


Here's another Unicorn .. goes by the same name as the one above

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Merv said:


> Recent pick up. Really enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 16033754
> 
> ...


Very nice - which model? Thanks


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

whitemb said:


> Very nice - which model? Thanks


Thanks. It's the SBSA111 (JDM reference) aka SRPG27.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

...with Field Notes!


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Serica WMB ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


>


Living the life. All I want to do is be able read my book and enjoy a pipe with a little peace and quiet. I've been in Scotland for five months now and I've yet to make it to a tobacconist. I'm lucky to get 30min of reading before someone asks me to do something...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Timex 36mm Camper (steel) today.










The acrylic crystal really makes it fun.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 16046407


I dig the dial layout on this... but It would so much better with like two to four mm less ... as to not have so empty space on the outside. What is it?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I dig the dial layout on this... but It would so much better with like two to four mm less ... as to not have so empty space on the outside. What is it?


Thanks.
Remember the little 1960's Chinese Pilot's homage a few pages back?
This is another of the 3 cheap Eaglemoss editions that I picked up on UK Ebay, for something like £4. 
1960's Australian Diver
Yes, I agree dial is slightly large but for the £4 It's great, stuck it on a nato, it has Epson/Seiko quartz movement too.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2T10300 Mk1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

'Tis a rainy Scottish day..


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Holden (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you know model # for this Citizen?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Holden said:


> Do you know model # for this Citizen?


BN0118 👍🏻


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16063339
> View attachment 16063341


I like the case and strap match.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I like the case and strap match.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Almost like I planned it that way 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Almost like I planned it that way ?
> View attachment 16063947


Ohhh NO.. you didn't!

for today the HSW.... hasn't gotten a lot of wrist time lately. But we may change that now. And yes... it is a field watch! .... (the compass bezel is a dead giveaway)
Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

NF 9124M


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

@mconlonx - it looks like we posted the same watch at the same time


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

This today


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Why bother with the IWC Pilot's Watch Mark XVIII for Hodinkee?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

pickle puss said:


>


A lot to like in that post, the new srpg, and MK1 mechanical are favorites of mine

.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

The CWC G10 is my field watch if I ever felt the need to strap one on, I am mainly a dive watch guy, the CWC was issued in '91 and when I saw this thread I popped a new 395 in it and hacked it to WWV. I have had the watch 20 years and paid $50 for it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Huge day for fielding today.....

I started with the Alpina HSW... which I dig a lot even though it is Invicta size.

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and now in the wrist... Timex Reissue Circa 2010 on SS bracelet 
TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Classic.^^^


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

I


----------



## Ctom2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16065792


Nice! Great photo.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is a watch I sometimes wear in a field.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## PeteJamie97 (Aug 25, 2021)

drwelby said:


> Got a deal on an 8180 but something about it bugged me. Did a little googling on mods and found out I wasn't the only one who felt that way, so here's an 8180 with better hands that don't look so undersized, a less silly crown, and an acrylic domed crystal to finish it off.


that domed crystal looks great, do you know what size it is?

Thanks, Pete


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Pro Master PMD-56 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citizen Pro Master PMD-56 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A-15 
if I was ever in doubt about getting it.... has gone gone away. Total bad @ SS

and for the purist. .. I see a field watch.. not a pilot one! I know I Know....

A 15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Alex77169 (Jul 5, 2021)

maybe no field but I put it on the field


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova A15 Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


💙😍


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My 4 year old son wearing the Hamilton, a little big on his wrist. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Berg3.0 said:


> My 4 year old son wearing the Hamilton, a little big on his wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he may just be able to wear the Camper very well.

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In search of the perfect strap

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I have exactly one "true" field watch, so chances are, if I'm posting here, it's this watch...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Urs Haenggi said:


> @mconlonx - it looks like we posted the same watch at the same time
> 
> View attachment 16065822


They are fantastic field watches - addresses everything I didn't like about the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, and then some.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Getting ready to let go of this one...


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

My first Hamilton, the khaki field pioneer.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Timex Tuesday and sometimes Thursday too 
TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Class all the way. I love it! 


NocturnalWatch said:


> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

Testing out a new Haveston canvas strap in green.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Field


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Finally a day where you can actually work outside without melting after 5 minutes.. pretty nice and cool morning at around 65F... now about 81F.. but still feels nice under the shade.

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Solar Purty by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

A recent addition. The new Jack Mason Overland Solar.


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

I searched for a long time before I found a suitable one of these, well over a year, as I wanted the 42mm ETA variant in excellent condition. Ended up scoring it from a fellow forum member with a fresh service from Swatch and threw it on a Vario 2 piece black Cordura strap. Definitely a sweet piece, I get why they're so well regarded.
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

Too hot for leather today


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

New rechargeable cell from Hurley Roberts









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

My Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Black PVD to help me navigate the minefields of my calendar this week.









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

From Sheffield to California in 3 days.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

@ItFromDawes 'snap'.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## K-19 (Apr 28, 2011)

Benrus BR763 military re-issue. Swiss quartz movement. 36mm polycarbonate case with NATO strap. Very lightweight and comfortable. They were only available in Japan, but have been out of production for a while now. I recently got 2 of them new for a good price. Fairly rare watches I'd guess.









Benrus 50th anniversary D-Day commemorative military re-issue. 34mm stainless steel case with NATO strap. 17-jewel Swiss manual movement. Released in limited numbers in 1994.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16116344


Dayum that's a nice pic. I didn't realise the booby thing was on the crown as well as dial. A pervert's delight that watch. I knew there was a reason it was calling me.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Been wearing this on a Haveston canvas strap (recommended!) since new, but decided to try the stock bracelet for a bit.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chrislc42 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chrislc42 said:


> View attachment 16117544


i see your 3 of a kind .. but can you beat a Poker?

MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chrislc42 (Mar 14, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> i see your 3 of a kind .. but can you beat a Poker?
> 
> MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


lol I do have more field watches, including the same one as the one in your photo at 7 o'clock, as apparently that's my favorite style, but you win! Not all field watches but I can try to pull a flush with my Hamitons


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chrislc42 said:


> lol I do have more field watches, including the same one as the one in your photo at 7 o'clock, as apparently that's my favorite style, but you win! Not all field watches but I can try to pull a flush with my Hamitons


Thats the spirit


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX EXp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16120598


I'm digging this one! very nice. Don't know much about this brand. What model number is it?


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> I'm digging this one! very nice. Don't know much about this brand. What model number is it?


Winfield MT1. I love my Sinn 104 but wanted a grab and go quartz. This has very similar case and bezel styles. 10-year battery life too. Great lume too.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Some heavy artillery going on....

ok. I'll play!

TX Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Put my Islander Field on a perlon strap and it changed everything. Because NATO straps have the metal keepers and two bands going under the watch, they are much bulkier. Because this is a smaller watch (39mm) having the bulky NATO made the watch seem puny on my 8.5" wrist. Now that the ratio of watch to strap is larger, the watch feels and looks much better on my large wrist. Compare and tell me if you feel the same.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Swiss Army by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Explorer style


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Is it a field watch or a flieger? I'm not sure but I'm rolling with it.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> Is it a field watch or a flieger? I'm not sure but I'm rolling with it.


I say Field Watch


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sir-Guy said:


> Is it a field watch or a flieger? I'm not sure but I'm rolling with it.


Type B Flieger. I love mine


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Type B Flieger. I love mine


Oh, I know; I was just being facetious! I will say the stock photos don't do it justice (surprise). The dial is glossy and the printing looks pretty good!  Fits in well as a field watch.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ancient & modern.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ancient & modern.
> View attachment 16141803
> View attachment 16141805
> View attachment 16141812


Nice contrast. I've got to ask what's the context here? Are you on the water?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ziptie said:


> Nice contrast. I've got to ask what's the context here? Are you on the water?


Rearcrew on one of these. If we're on the water our day could've gone better 😂


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16141803


Timex strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex strap.


👎🏻


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dang it.

"fun grunt"..."hardly a bloater" - doesn't seem like there's a lot of need for sport tourers on Shetland.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

I think this one qualifies. Shturmanskie Gagarin. Perfect, simple watch, with a very interesting history. Great lume, legible display and no extras.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## gazzamania73 (Nov 7, 2020)

From Italy in a rainy sunday this is my field!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Islander Ameriquartz ISL-77. Just arrived today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Did you buy another one of these? I know you have a blue model, but now a green as well?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Did you buy another one of these? I know you have a blue model, but now a green as well?


Nope. Temporary swap with my brother that actually got the green one from @Ziptie We'll keep it on loan for about 6 months and swap back.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget Fielding the Garden 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oldie but a goodie and my favorite of late. Maratac Mid Pilot (the OG version)


----------



## Amarony (Oct 25, 2020)

A-2T
Comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

A recent purchase... Hamilton field watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Seiko SNK809. I think I like it more in real life than I thought I would from photos.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got this little 35mm beauty.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Tough field watch. Filson Mackinaw and equally tough Filson Journeyman.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16153197


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> View attachment 16155035








RZE Watches - ASSEMBLED FOR ADVENTURE


Built for the everyday adventurer, RZE Watches is a brand born out of the passion for perfecting the craft of titanium watches that fuse together durability, versatility and sustainability.




www.rzewatches.com


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> RZE Watches - ASSEMBLED FOR ADVENTURE
> 
> 
> Built for the everyday adventurer, RZE Watches is a brand born out of the passion for perfecting the craft of titanium watches that fuse together durability, versatility and sustainability.
> ...


Thank you sir. How is the lume?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Thank you sir. How is the lume?


Lume is good. The two-tone mix of lume adds little and is barely noticeable IRL however. Better if they were going down that route to have some whole markers in a different colour maybe. 
Weight-wise the watch is phenomenally light, the angles on the case and bracelet add interest and look great. The titanium feels great in the hand. The clasp is being upgraded soon to a push-button one which will be a worthwhile upgrade. The dial colour and texture are very interesting and good looking. Very happy with it and very interested to see what RZE come out with in the future ✅


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2T10300











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> RZE Watches - ASSEMBLED FOR ADVENTURE
> 
> 
> Built for the everyday adventurer, RZE Watches is a brand born out of the passion for perfecting the craft of titanium watches that fuse together durability, versatility and sustainability.
> ...


Pretty good pricing on those


----------



## Crawforde (Nov 7, 2020)

That Kuoe looks great. 
What kind of water resistance does it have?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dxnnis said:


> Pretty good pricing on those


Import charges were a bit of a bugger though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz
> 
> I’ve been eyeing this watch as a gift for my brother. Can you are a wrist photo where I can gauge the thickness of it and the lug to lug? Has a 7.25” - 7.5” wrist. Thanks for any photos!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My watch.. on my brother's wrist on a Nevada Tour 
JPEG image-76814EE884B8-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

My brother's watch.. on a VA Tour ... on my wrist. 
ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

PeteJamie97 said:


> that domed crystal looks great, do you know what size it is?


Stella WRA 31.8 with white ring.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> My watch.. on my brother's wrist on a Nevada Tour
> 
> My brother's watch.. on a VA Tour ... on my wrist.



Many thanks! I think these would be great for my bro. I apologize for asking, but do you happen to know those model names? I’ve had a bit of difficulty tracking all the various Citizens down to run the specs.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Cappyab said:


> Many thanks! I think these would be great for my bro. I apologize for asking, but do you happen to know those model names? I’ve had a bit of difficulty tracking all the various Citizens down to run the specs.


The green is the PMD56-2951. It’s also available with a black dial as the -2952. They can be had new on ebay starting around the mid $400s depending on model, seller, and exchange rate. Less for used pieces, of course. Searching here will get you tons of testimonials in how great this watch is. Totally great daily GADA watch. 

The blue is the long discontinued and sought after PMD56-2864. They’re harder to find, but turn up occasionally here or on buyee.jp.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cappyab said:


> Many thanks! I think these would be great for my bro. I apologize for asking, but do you happen to know those model names? I’ve had a bit of difficulty tracking all the various Citizens down to run the specs.


Yes.
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Nodus Sector Field vs. Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.

Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)

TgeekB said:


> Nodus Sector Field vs. Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


HAMMY


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Well it WAS a blue dialed SNK. Does that still count??


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Domed sapphire with blue a/r?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

mad viking said:


> This!


Congratulations on hitting 100 posts! I hope your sale goes well and the mods don’t bump you for speed posting.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ziptie said:


> Congratulations on hitting 100 posts! I hope your sale goes well and the mods don’t bump you for speed posting.


Banned 👍🏻


----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Derwatch said:


> View attachment 16160631
> 
> 
> View attachment 16160635


Thats what I love about this website, you can see a watch you've never seen before ... and instantly want it!
Never heard of Maen before, but that Greenwich 38 GMT is sweet.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16162824


Kind of reminds me of my citizen


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Dxnnis said:


> Kind of reminds me of my citizen
> View attachment 16164629


Yeah, they also have a Damasko wannabe. Originality isn't the brands strong suit.


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)

SOK40 said:


> Thats what I love about this website, you can see a watch you've never seen before ... and instantly want it!
> Never heard of Maen before, but that Greenwich 38 GMT is sweet.


Nice price for a GMT too. I'm wearing it right now with a big smile on my face. 😁


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

2009 Wenger Aerograph


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Dxnnis said:


> Kind of reminds me of my citizen
> View attachment 16164629


Liked yours bought mine. 😂 😂 😂 









I really liked THAT so I got THIS instead :)


If you want to buy a lower quality product, from a factory that is stealing images, that's fine. A great number of watches in the "ultra-affordable" range are advertised with stolen photos. For some reason such practices are perfectly acceptable to many posters here, which has always been a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

The original field watch https://vario.sg/collections/1918-trench-medic a reinterpretation of it


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Great watch for little money. Fixed lugs, placed in a way that nato/zulu sits perfectly.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Got this from Alii express, I'd call it a field watch fo sho


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 today.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Elevated Fall Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

heyBJK said:


>


Lovely! What is that?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> Lovely! What is that?


Thanks! It’s the Praesidus “Tom Rice” A-11.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Vassilybasil (Dec 9, 2020)

Aviator Alarm


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n (Jun 15, 2016)

FORMULa said:


>


what is this model?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice bracelet choice

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Nice bracelet choice
> 
> .


LOL... Timex Bracelet ... has not been off since it was first put on the A15. 

Fits the watch very nicely 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> what is this model?


Naval Watch Company Japan...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lorus at night









.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

to the WUS Police:
this is not a field watch. It is a watch on the field. Save it!  


GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> to the WUS Police:
> this is not a field watch. It is a watch on the field. Save it!
> 
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is the definition of a “field watch” always analog with 3 hands?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Saswatch said:


> Is the definition of a “field watch” always analog with 3 hands?


as with anything. it depends who you ask. That is why I described my GIT as a watch on the field.  but what better watch for the field than a ABC one.

Anyway, joking aside, yes the purest is a highly legible 3 hander. Such as 

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

“Do you prefer it on canvas, perlon, or silicone?”
“Yes.”


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> “Do you prefer it on canvas, perlon, or silicone?”
> “Yes.”


Yellow Card 📒 ... Missing the NATO! come on man, get with the program. 

Mil Grade Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

This 38mm beauty is coming out soon


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

O


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Love the blue lume


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TravisMorgan said:


> This beauty is coming out soon
> View attachment 16190190


Is this a new model? Never seen it before. I dig it.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this a new model? Never seen it before. I dig it.


Yes, Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer (38mm) $995


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Something new at 38mm


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

*SRPG17 "Tortoise"







*


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miggyd87 said:


> Yes, Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer (38mm) $995


38mm???? Are you sure???
$995???? Are you sure????

Sh*#@/t

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ezy101 said:


> 38mm???? Are you sure???
> $995???? Are you sure????
> 
> Sh*#@/t
> ...


Unless Dinkee is wrong
















Khaki Pilot Pioneer Automatic 38mm


New and no date, the HODINKEE Shop is excited to offer a period of global exclusivity to our customers on the Pilot Pioneer Automatic 38mm.




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miggyd87 said:


> Unless Dinkee is wrong
> View attachment 16193089
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

OMG, I am officially scre*#@d.


Cheers


Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Yes, Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer (38mm) $995


That's my budget for 5 years of Timex 

TX Allied for #Timex *Tuesday* 

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> That's my budget for 5 years of Timex
> 
> TX Allied for #Timex *Tuesday*
> 
> TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is what it is, it will sell.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Nodus Sector Field









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Is what it is, it will sell.


No Doubt.. just like Seiko sells over priced 4R36s.... to me makes no sense.. but people are good with paying for a Porsche and getting a VW.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> No Doubt.. just like Seiko sells over priced 4R36s.... to me makes no sense.. but people are good with paying for a Porsche and getting a VW.


Sure, just like that, why not.

would you also argue that anyone who pays over $300-$350 for an ETA 2824 is a dope?

As they can be found in Tissots at that price, but also Tudors at 10X that price.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Sure, just like that, why not.
> 
> would you also argue that anyone who pays over $300-$350 for an ETA 2824 is a dope?


anyone paying the price of a Porsche and getting a VW. If this shoe fits.. put it on! 

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Horrible Gelatinous Blob (Nov 29, 2010)

A Dog and a Ball


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

fish70 said:


> I have probably posted this one in the past. Oh well
> 
> View attachment 14179025


 what watch is this and size please?


----------



## gazzamania73 (Nov 7, 2020)

This Citizen is amazing...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## AC181 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Maples by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

AC181 said:


> View attachment 16225983


What model is this, looks great


----------



## AC181 (Sep 14, 2021)

Dxnnis said:


> What model is this, looks great


It's a Citizen Eco-Drive Super Titanium Model BJ8070-51E. I bought it new in 2013. It's got some mileage on it now


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

AC181 said:


> It's a Citizen Eco-Drive Super Titanium Model BJ8070-51E. I bought it new in 2013. It's got some mileage on it now


Great looker


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

For me a field watch needs 13-24 hour indices and at minimum very legible Arabic's.









I feel like most are just posting WRUW today instead of field watches.

My Bertucci doesn't qualify IMO (It's too small) even though most of what Bertucci does is field watches.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

GenericUser1 said:


> For me a field watch needs 13-24 hour indices and at minimum very legible Arabic's.
> View attachment 16226891
> 
> 
> ...


 There are so many instances where a 24 number track is not present in field watches.
Most will agree that field watches originated with watches made for soldiers, but there are a host of models without the 24 hour track I'll give the A11 as an example.
Then there are the field watches that were made for adventurers and explorers, the rolex, smiths and seiko models are celebrated often in this thread.
And then there are the proven tough watches now worn by soldiers and civilians with quartz and digital, the gshock models often posted are a prime example of modern field watches.
And as a bonus, railroad style watches are posted because a lot of them do have a 24 hour track and are highly legible.
The thread isn't called "show your military inspired field watch"









.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I ordered one of these, thinking it was 36mm size, for some reason...










Not only is it 39mm, but those tiny, skinny hands... 

Probably won't stick around, but in the meantime, a quick hand swap, and


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

ox71 said:


> There are so many instances where a 24 number track is not present in field watches.
> Most will agree that field watches originated with watches made for soldiers, but there are a host of models without the 24 hour track I'll give the A11 as an example.
> Then there are the field watches that were made for adventurers and explorers, the rolex, smiths and seiko models are celebrated often in this thread.
> And then there are the proven tough watches now worn by soldiers and civilians with quartz and digital, the gshock models often posted are a prime example of modern field watches.
> ...


We'll agree to disagree then. Field watch is a style of watch with particular characteristics, same as a pilots, chrono, diver etc. A tough, durable watch does not equate to a field design watch. Can it be used in the field, sure, arguably better for that task but it's not a "field watch".


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

GenericUser1 said:


> We'll agree to disagree then. Field watch is a style of watch with particular characteristics, same as a pilots, chrono, diver etc. A tough, durable watch does not equate to a field design watch. Can it be used in the field, sure, arguably better for that task but it's not a "field watch".


So your argument says a Rolex explorer or the seiko alpinist does not fit the category of the field watch then.
You might as well cut out any brand that did not make any of the "original" field watches, any that contain quartz movements, any that do not have the word "field" in its name.
And also any military watch with no 24 hour track as well, sorry A11, dirty dozen, hamilton Murph, you're not a field watch.









.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GenericUser1 said:


> We'll agree to disagree then. Field watch is a style of watch with particular characteristics, same as a pilots, chrono, diver etc. A tough, durable watch does not equate to a field design watch. Can it be used in the field, sure, arguably better for that task but it's not a "field watch".


we'll continue to disagree..... there are many versions of what a field watch is. It's like the weather forecast, it all depends on who you ask and who you want to believe. 

You say tomatoe... I say tomato! 
... 
Just within Timex.. they have a whole array of Field watches that break away from the traditional .. but makes them no less of a field watch.

Swiss Army Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

here to exemplify some examples
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX M920 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The quintessential OG field watch from Seiko.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Almost a field watch. If the kitchen is a field. CB0170 on a Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Does this count? The watch name is the "Campaign".


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex TS Tuesday
TX TS Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Weiss


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Put a NATO strap on my Hamilton Khaki 40mm. I think it looks pretty sharp.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Got Fall?

Fall Planning by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fall Planning by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Timex Tuesday
TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I started this thread over 4 years ago (July 2017). Still happy to see it has lasted this long. My only field watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I started this thread over 4 years ago (July 2017). Still happy to see it has lasted this long. My only field watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We shall keep it strong for many more years. I am not a diver kind of person... so after years of trying different things; Field watches is what tickles my fancy the most. 


Fall is just to beautiful to ignore! #Timex Midget Tuesday

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Got different hands incoming, already modded with a smooth bezel I brushed out. Crazy value for a hand-wind field watch.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## j.p.g (Sep 22, 2021)

hamilton mechanical


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> We shall keep it strong for many more years. I am not a diver kind of person... so after years of trying different things; Field watches is what tickles my fancy the most.
> 
> 
> Fall is just to beautiful to ignore! #Timex Midget Tuesday
> ...


What is this piece? Could you tell me the modell please ? Truly eyecatching.


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

EngineerHack said:


> What is this piece? Could you tell me the modell please ? Truly eyecatching.


Timex Midget. JDM... 
however also sold as Timex Welton. Identical with the exception of the Midget on the dial. Great watch! 
There is also a cream dial version.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Here is my 1970s style MWC (poor man's CWC Mellor). Quartz hybrid, screw down crown & 100m WR.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Ezy101 said:


> M2007J20CG


What model is this? I tried looking up the M2007 but couldn t find it.


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> What model is this? I tried looking up the M2007 but couldn t find it.


Citizen Pro master NH 6050

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX SIr Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

brandon\ said:


>


Expedition North Field Post? How do you feel about it? How is the lume? Looks like it may be making my short list . . .


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

FLA45fan said:


> Expedition North Field Post? How do you feel about it? How is the lume? Looks like it may be making my short list . . .


I like it a lot. It's a great value for the money at about $130 new, using a discount code. Mine is the 41mm and is a good size for my 7 3/4 inch wrist. Everything on the watch is solid. The crown screws down plenty smooth. It's not loud since it uses a SII/TMI (Seiko) movement. My favorite feature is the dial. It's more transparent/translucent than any other solar watch I've seen. It's not exposing anything super interesting. But it adds depth and some visual interest. It's definitely unique. All solar dials are partially translucent/transparent. Usually the manufacturers try to get it as opaque as possible, but you can still see through them in bright light. I like that Timex just went ahead and fully embraced the inevitable transparency of the dial. What I will say is the dial can get washed out at certain angles. It would have been super cool having applied numbers on the translucent dial. And the reflections on the sapphire don't help. They claim it's anti-reflective, but it's probably one layer. Overall, it's a solid little watch that does everything it does really well, except the lume on the dial.

And the lume blows, but so does Hamilton's. So I guess it fits in nice with that company. This picture overstates the lume. The hands are pretty good. But the lume on the dial is pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Sweeping Hands by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Deep snow in the mountains of New Hampshire. Time to wax the skis!
Citizen with analog altimeter & compass!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova Sweeping Hands by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Very nice photo! Which model is it? 96B257?

I have a 96B252 but always get lots of reflections when I take a photo.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

loubapache said:


> Very nice photo! Which model is it? 96B257?
> 
> I have a 96B252 but always get lots of reflections when I take a photo.











Bulova 96B257 Deal


I've had my eye on this one for a while. Bulova Precisionist 96B257, right now on Amazon for $138.25: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2XHO?psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

loubapache said:


> View attachment 16273139


Outdoor shot
Bulova Sweeping Hand by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice watches here. It is a pleasure to view this photos

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

On the 3rd day of Christmas ...

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> On the 3rd day of Christmas ...
> 
> TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


TX XMas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Watch on the airfield today (actually, in the terminal at Boston Logan)









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Merci LMM01









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Have not seen this one discussed here on WUS.
An old pic so the date is not today's.
MTP-E-190 with three dial/strap colors.
Screw down case back; second hand hits the minute marks.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## gazzamania73 (Nov 7, 2020)

Field Flieger Watch...









.


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

gazzamania73 said:


> Field Flieger Watch...
> 
> View attachment 16293281
> 
> .


That’s an interesting model. What’s the model of this fortis?


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gazzamania73 (Nov 7, 2020)

Spiffy said:


> That’s an interesting model. What’s the model of this fortis?


Fortis B-42 655.10.158


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 Aluminum Mk1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

1980s Timex “ MacGyver “ Manual wind


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Seiko, forgot the number. Modded with a domed sapphire after I broke the original one. The paratrooper strap has a glow in the dark stripe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Happy Christmas


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bassopotamus said:


> Seiko, forgot the number. Modded with a domed sapphire after I broke the original one. The paratrooper strap has a glow in the dark strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNZG15. Had one. That watch started my craziness 4 years ago


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> SNZG15. Had one. That watch started my craziness 4 years ago


I think it was maybe my third. It was a replacement for the SNK009 that I lost. Then the Snk 007/009 were some Amazon deal of the day so I bought another one for 45 bucks. And then I spiraled out of control 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Modded Vostok


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Blue Timex TW2R37300 Aluminum Mk1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Sharp Combo!


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My precious!!
TXMk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

here's mine....


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

thewatchidiot said:


>


Solid collection of affordable field watches!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

#fieldwatchfriday

Finishing out the year with a Komandirskie mod.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> #fieldwatchfriday
> 
> Finishing out the year with a Komandirskie mod.
> 
> View attachment 16332829


I think I saw this exact watch on Amazon, right? looks sweet! I want one


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

nanook12 said:


> I think I saw this exact watch on Amazon, right? looks sweet! I want one


Thanks!

You might have see the base 816783 model or similar on Amazon, but guaranteed, you did not see one that looks like this. Bezel and hands are different than stock, aftermarket strap added.


----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy New Year Field Watch Community 
My most popular watch for 2021. TX Mk1 Alum

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watchy Watch (Dec 31, 2021)

I have always struggled to tell the difference between a field and a Pilot's watch. Anyway, here are a few


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Found recently in a thrift shop. Popped in a new battery and it's working fine. I like the style.


----------



## Watchy Watch (Dec 31, 2021)

Duplicate


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Tudor Heritage Ranger


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

during last week's christmas party, i was surprised a young lady complemented my cheap alba field watch. i think the distressed leather zulu strap was the one that caught her eye , not the watch itself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

argyle_underground said:


> during last week's christmas party, i was surprised a young lady complemented my cheap alba field watch. i think the distressed leather zulu strap was the one that caught her eye , not the watch itself.


Picture or didn't happen. 


ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Picture or didn't happen.


here's my good old alba after getting a strap swap treatment last year.











to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Seiko Digital Fieldmaster. 

Although not a field watch per say, the Longines VHP is allround enough to use when trekking and stuff.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Simple....BUT Love it!


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if the Orient (middle of the top row) qualifies, but that's where it is in the box, so ...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler on a NATO strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

well.. this one is definitely out in the field... 

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tx Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen automatic for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

An Expedition Scout inside a 38mm T-Series case. I like this combination a lot.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical in the field🤩


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical in the field🤩
> View attachment 16351070


Great shot @Paxman just looked at your insta fantastic collection. How much do you like the white Hammy compare to the others you have ? How does it compare to your white dial mondaine?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mustang1972 said:


> Great shot @Paxman just looked at your insta fantastic collection. How much do you like the white Hammy compare to the others you have ? How does it compare to your white dial mondaine?


Thanks for the kind words!

As far as this Hammy Field I got it because I felt like I needed a true field watch not a demi-diver sports watch and it is certainly the quintessential field watch. Might be smallish for some at 38mm, but it's super solid. And of course just so clean and legible with a reasonable amount of lume. The Mondaine I have is nowhere near a solid as this watch with a tiny little flimsy crown I am sure someday I will pull right out of the case. It is super clean and legible but there is no lume.

Thanks again for your gracious comments. Most appreciated!


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> As far as this Hammy Field I got it because I felt like I needed a true field watch not a demi-diver sports watch and it is certainly the quintessential field watch. Might be smallish for some at 38mm, but it's super solid. And of course just so clean and legible with a reasonable amount of lume. The Mondaine I have is nowhere near a solid as this watch with a tiny little flimsy crown I am sure someday I will pull right out of the case. It is super clean and legible but there is no lume.
> 
> Thanks again for your gracious comments. Most appreciated!


Hi no problem keep up the good pictures, the mondaines do look quirky but have heard some negative reports about quality.
It is nice a field watch Divers as so so common now after smart watches most I see are divers these days.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wasty (Aug 27, 2021)

Seiko SNGZ17 - Well loved


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki field mechanical


----------



## Jeff4134 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition North 
TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## austinwft (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16369315


Hows the brotherhood doing?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Hows the brotherhood doing?


Just peachy 🤜🏻


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WichitaViajero said:


> View attachment 16362575
> 
> Hamilton Khaki field mechanical


Excellent Picture!


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Excellent Picture!


Thank You Sir!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FORMULa said:


>


^^^^^^^^^. What's the reference on this one? Pretty nice.. GMT too? ^^^^^^^

TX The Unicorn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

First watch.
First field watch.
Can be "cranky" without the hand winding function!

Crisis? What Crisis?
Supertramp 1975
What, me worry?
Alfred E Newman 195?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^. What's the reference on this one? Pretty nice.. GMT too? ^^^^^^^
> 
> Sangin Overlord, but they are sold out. Sign up to their email and they will say what is going to be released.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Beautiful! Do they still make that model??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Beautiful! Do they still make that model??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That specific color way its from a few years ago... however you can still get the Cream Dial one for a very good price.. basically the price of a Scout. This is a much better quality watch. 



Spoiler: Timex Waterbury TW2R71100



Waterbury



TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Homecoming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Old Accutime field watch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Find your North 
It’s a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mt4life (May 9, 2020)

Tried and true


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## summer is best (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically a pilot watch, but with Arabic numbers it’s also a field watch.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

These are my only 2 field watches. A little generic, but that’s okay.


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

I would not call the alpinist a generic field watch! You don’t always see green and gold like that, it definitely is a unique piece with the compass and everything. But field watches are kind of generic by nature anyway


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

nanook12 said:


> I would not call the alpinist a generic field watch! You don’t always see green and gold like that, it definitely is a unique piece with the compass and everything. But field watches are kind of generic by nature anyway


That’s fair, the SARB017 is unique in its own right. I just meant I’m seeing a lot of other really interesting companies that I haven’t heard of before in this thread, and that is very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

There are lots of posts in here… has anyone defined what a field watch is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

It’s a plain 3 handed watch with numbers on it and a utilitarian military sort of look. Or, it’s a watch worn in a field.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Soki Field Watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about an Alpinist, out in a field, in the cold, on a field bund from Vario?


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


What model of Hamilton is that? I like the texturing/contrast created by the outer dial area with the Arabic numerals. Is the texturing really non-concentric, or is that an artifact of the photo? I’ve got the King but I must say I like the day/date layout here.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> How about an Alpinist, out in a field, in the cold, on a field bund from Vario?
> 
> View attachment 16405894


The Bund strap suits the Alpinist perfectly 👌


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

1Wolf1 said:


> What model of Hamilton is that? I like the texturing/contrast created by the outer dial area with the Arabic numerals. Is the texturing really non-concentric, or is that an artifact of the photo? I’ve got the King but I must say I like the day/date layout here.


It’s the Khaki Field day/date ref.no. H70505733 and instead of the original leather strap I bought an original steel bracelet for it, the outer dial is a circular texture and reminds me of a vinyl record when looking at the dial. 
Don’t know how else to describe it. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> It’s the Khaki Field day/date ref.no. H70505733 and instead of the original leather strap I bought an original steel bracelet for it, the outer dial is a circular texture and reminds me of a vinyl record when looking at the dial.
> Don’t know how else to describe it.
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


Thanks for the detailed response, appreciated!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Here you go!








My entry into the obsession 😄


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> These are my only 2 field watches. A little generic, but that’s okay.


The straps look extremely durable 🤗
I have my Khaki King!








And the SARB reissue, ? , is a watch to be desired and is "affordable" 😏


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Can_8_dn (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Late afternoon change.
Can barely feel this on my wrist


----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

kinglee said:


> I know divers are big favorites here and with me too. But I'm also a big fan of the field watch. So show what you have. Let's keep this within the affordable rules.
> 
> My wingman is 42mm dark blue dial. Sadly I think it is discontinued.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

There's a handful in here 😄
Just received the watch box as a surprise gift from my good friend "V"🤗
They were all hanging from pegs until now.
I told him that I needed some disposable chopsticks to make more pegs and he gifted me with this beauty.
We swap perfume and watch talk.
Saturdays with "V".


----------



## discochris (Dec 24, 2012)

Not actually mine - photo from the web, because I don't feel like going and taking a picture, but this is my go to. Momentum Steelix. Great watch. I had a Bertucci field watch too, but I gave it to my ten year old son, and he wears it all the time (start 'em young...)


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Not wanting to turn this into an Alpinist appreciation thread, but I'm loving mine on a recently purchased khaki canvas strap. With this combo the Alpinist goes full on 'field watch'!










Has the same effect on a Hamilton Khaki!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

My most recent addition to field watches.

Casio Overland









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This Hamilton is getting a lot of wrist time this month. Cheers.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

We do love our Hamiltons 👑


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 16426798


Never fails. Each day I see something something new.
I had no idea Breitling was capable of something of that simple elegant functionality.
Glad you posted that!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16426865
> 
> We do love our Hamiltons 👑


What a beauty. Congratulations.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

MrFoo said:


> Never fails. Each day I see something something new.
> I had no idea Breitling was capable of something of that simple elegant functionality.
> Glad you posted that!


Sorry I posted a crap picture. Breitling fans do not care much for it though. I got that from authentic watches at 55% off ..








It was based on this one.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry I posted a crap picture. Breitling fans do not care much for it though. I got that from authentic watches at 55% off ..
> View attachment 16427029
> 
> It was based on this one.


No worries.
You got a heckuva discount!
It looks tough. Rugged.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

MrFoo said:


> No worries.
> You got a heckuva discount!
> It looks tough. Rugged.


Thanks.. very accurate also. price has drifted back up some but they still have supply.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 16426798


I wish my wife was this dirty 🤣


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

I do have a few.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry I posted a crap picture. Breitling fans do not care much for it though. I got that from authentic watches at 55% off ..
> View attachment 16427029
> 
> It was based on this one.
> View attachment 16427030


Thank you Betterthere!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice Timex. I've been tempted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I wish my wife was this dirty 🤣


Lol yeah I caught that ...deleted it and replaced with clean...oth it is a *field* watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Betterthere said:


> Nice Timex. I've been tempted.


 may I tempt you a bit further?

H2O Field Watch 

TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> may I tempt you a bit further?
> 
> H2O Field Watch
> 
> TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Lol I will look that one up.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

Just the five


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Q


Wolfsatz said:


> may I tempt you a bit further?
> 
> H2O Field Watch
> 
> TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice looking watch. Do you have hard time to read time? I have seen few complain posts that dial is greyish and hand blending with it and difficult to read.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

FORMULa said:


>


This is really nice looking gmt field.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-47 Commando with tropical dial and plexi crystal. When sunlight hits this dial, it looks spectacular.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

vladg said:


> Q
> 
> Nice looking watch. Do you have hard time to read time? I have seen few complain posts that dial is greyish and hand blending with it and difficult to read.


it all depends on the surrounding light. Indoors with very soft light, yes. Well lit room or outside; I have no issues. The watch is exceptional value and the 12 hour bezel makes it a pseudo GMT. so all around really well built watch. I recommend it.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

vladg said:


> This is really nice looking gmt field.


 Thanks, Sangin Overloard...(the store opens up tomorrow at 11pst btw)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Just arrived. Mega affordable, light weight titanium, super fun so far.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-25 Everest. Fantastic watch.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> I do have a few.....
> View attachment 16427222
> 
> View attachment 16427224
> ...


Great collection you have a favorite


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

I.N.O.X. on a ladder bracelet


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m wearing my Monta Triumph on a brand new Everest Band today. The curved ends are a perfect fit, the vulcanized rubber feels incredibly comfortable on wrist, and the craftsmanship justifies it’s premium price tag.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Mustang1972 said:


> Great collection you have a favorite


Favourite, I would have to say I have two, the CWC T20 GS is what I gravitate to the most when wearing however, the CWC G10 has a more personal attachment.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16460406


Hi Rocket1991!
Another Expedition I would like to have 👍
Can't seem to find it on Timex Canada or Amazon Canada.
Is it still available?
Thanks 🤗


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

MrFoo said:


> Hi Rocket1991!
> Another Expedition I would like to have 👍
> Can't seem to find it on Timex Canada or Amazon Canada.
> Is it still available?
> Thanks 🤗


I found it in the thrift store... and it's March 2011 so i don't think it's available new from Timex. You can look for them on ebay. There ben several color variants.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

MrFoo said:


> Hi Rocket1991!
> Another Expedition I would like to have 👍
> Can't seem to find it on Timex Canada or Amazon Canada.
> Is it still available?
> Thanks 🤗


His price is criminal, but it's available here, new.









Amazon.com: Timex Men's T49689 Expedition Camper Black Nylon Strap Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Men's T49689 Expedition Camper Black Nylon Strap Watch and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Miggyd87 said:


> His price is criminal, but it's available here, new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these... i don't know what people thinking when putting such sticker shock banners.
At some point i was really looking for Timex "Stranger than fiction" and it was total no go. to pay 6 -8 times over MSRP was way way too much for me. Did find it eventually. But there are plenty of such "Who will buy it?" listings.


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

I have several


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field North Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field North Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Picked up very nice offering from Portugal. The "Contar MK1". Ordered Monday, arrived today FedEx. Nice specs nice price. The Contar MK1

Just a quicky, with plenty more on the way. Been wanting a field watch again for ages..... so I can post in this thread


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

& Good Day


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> .


how do you like the Bulova Hack>?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> how do you like the Bulova Hack>?


I can't complain at all about this one, it keeps time with the marine star and all of the quartz watches I own.
I wear it 80% of the time when not at work
Some people have complained that it is tall and it is but having worn xl sized gshocks and other large watches it really doesn't bother me.
The lume is moderately good, I've been able to read it in the middle of the night even when it hasn't been intentionally charged.
And finally, it looks and feels like a proper field watch with roots strongly fixed in Bulova's past, none of the "looks like a Hamilton" garbage can be truthfully stated.
Right now it's on the timex mk1 mechanical's strap.

.








And on the mn style strap


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## gazzamania73 (Nov 7, 2020)

Spiffy said:


> That’s an interesting model. What’s the model of this fortis?


Hi, is an old Fortis B-42 Day Date ref.655.10.158


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## WYWY (Apr 10, 2012)

StevieMischief said:


> View attachment 16485849


That's super handsome and Timex delivers some great value. Unfortunately I can't do a 52mm lug-to-lug. Tried that before with a Hamilton for 2 years+ and I know I won't do it again.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

field-y. titanium, sapphire, auto timex x james brand.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I give the Monta Triumph a high mark. It presents as an upscale field watch with great attention to detail, and the anthracite dial catches light from any angle.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This arrived in the mailbox today. I do have a question about the strap, I am not sure if this is a stupid question but this is the first strap that I’ve had like this with the canvas on the outside and soft leather on the inside. Is this strap waterproof?


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Orion Hellcat... feel like this is an interesting take on the Field Watch


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Bsw_sc said:


> This arrived in the mailbox today. I do have a question about the strap, I am not sure if this is a stupid question but this is the first strap that I’ve had like this with the canvas on the outside and soft leather on the inside. Is this strap waterproof?
> 
> View attachment 16504168


Hard to say. A little water (hand washing, rain) is probably fine. But unless the documentation says waterproof, it probably won’t be great when wet. 

Both untreated leather and cotton canvas can absorb water and then mildew. Treated leather and synthetic could be fine.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

I think this also qualifies as a field watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

36mm Vaer S3.










Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm intrigued by this one as the Aliexpress is just around the corner.
Does it wear big? How does it feel quality wise?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Got a request for those who own a white-dial field watch, I’m looking for strap ideas so if you have one, please post some wrist shots…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

watchustebbing said:


> Got a request for those who own a white-dial field watch, I’m looking for strap ideas so if you have one, please post some wrist shots…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch came on a bracelet but I wanted a different strap and found this silicone one on Ebay. It was marketed as being for a smartwatch but I thought it might do the job.
It's very comfortable and I like the fact that it has no keeper, it tucks under.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

The Hemel is along for today's recce😅
Showing the "Fly Boy" how "Army" rolls😜


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> This watch came on a bracelet but I wanted a different strap and found this silicone one on Ebay. It was marketed as being for a smartwatch but I thought it might do the job.
> It's very comfortable and I like the fact that it has no keeper, it tucks under.
> View attachment 16520325
> 
> ...


That strap does look good!! Color is right on and definitely like the vibe. 

Thanks for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> I'm intrigued by this one as the Aliexpress is just around the corner.
> Does it wear big? How does it feel quality wise?


Quality wise it's absolutely ok for the price (paid around 60€ during a sale). I really like the domed crystal and the quartz movement that ticks 4 times a second.
It doesn't wear big, it is one of the smaller watches in my collection (my wrist is about 7.5").
Currently I'm wearing it in a nato-like strap made of the elastic material of the MN straps, which is a very comfortable combination.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Quality wise it's absolutely ok for the price (paid around 60€ during a sale). I really like the domed crystal and the quartz movement that ticks 4 times a second.
> It doesn't wear big, it is one of the smaller watches in my collection (my wrist is about 7.5").
> Currently I'm wearing it in a nato-like strap made of the elastic material of the MN straps, which is a very comfortable combination.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Does my Benrus Type 1 qualify?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MagicNC said:


> Does my Benrus Type 1 qualify?


not without a picture.

TX Expedition Field North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Marathon GPW LE









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

ox71 said:


> .


Anytime I see either of these, I feel like I want one. Absolute classics


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Anytime I see either of these, I feel like I want one. Absolute classics


They really don't get the attention they deserve, social media reviews point to the comparison pieces that are always more expensive to purchase, mineral glass and movement choices are never good enough for them.

.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

My newest. Picked it up a couple of weeks ago. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

The one I actually use is my 1991 CWC W10


----------



## barbas (Feb 12, 2021)

Ended up giving this to a friend but I really loved it for a while. Now looking for something a bit more upmarket for a field.


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

VAER


----------



## pbwilson1970 (11 mo ago)

Seiko 5 SNZG13 made in Japan on a ribbed Nato strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Just landed. My new-to-me white dial field watch, Raven Airfield!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

My interpretation of a field watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)

Funky red anodized aluminum case, domed crystal, and resin strap - but definitely a field watch dial from Victorinox (mid-2000's).


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Solar e by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hamilton Field Mechanical


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Colors of Benetton by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

New one...

I'm incredibly happy with it.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

samael_6978 said:


> New one...
> 
> I'm incredibly happy with it.
> 
> ...


Absolute champion fiend watch there. Among the most capable made. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

In a fairly loose definition of field watch—look, a brown leather strap!—I’m wearing this Seiko 5 this morning on a trek through the woods with my kiddo.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Two Hammies, two Vics and a Bertucci:









Even though the Bertucci is the newest one, (just got it last week) I think the red-bezeled Vic is my favorite.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16554389


@Paxman you are cordially invited to post this beauty of a combo here









When the Strap makes the watch WHOLE! A Tribute!


Used an old belt to make a “Distressed” strap for my PAM 510, the Blue & Yellow stitching represents the distress the people of Ukraine are suffering, my small token of support for them and a quick end to their distress.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Dan byers said:


> View attachment 16532011


Ohhhh I like that. Is this the original or modded?


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Excellent temperance meter


----------



## wrencher13 (Oct 11, 2019)

samael_6978 said:


> New one...
> 
> I'm incredibly happy with it.
> 
> ...


What model is this? Thx.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

wrencher13 said:


> What model is this? Thx.


This is Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2952, it is JDM model, with titanium case, sapphire crystal, and atomic time radio sync. Exceptional field watch, probably one of the best on the market! The only downside is that this watch only accepts Japanese radio frequency, and you have to use an app to sync it.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

samael_6978 said:


> New one...
> 
> I'm incredibly happy with it.
> 
> ...


Awesome watch! Great choice!!! I have the green dial version and also wear it on NATO strap! Happy Easter!!!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Alpinist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Azalean Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

A fun rendition of a traditional German field watch.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

This just in, bummer the bracelet has so few adjustments.
nato for now.
















.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful no-compass modern Alpinist for Seiko Saturday


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Beginning to feel like "I've been through them all," but think I might have found the "one" lately.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> This just in, bummer the bracelet has so few adjustments.
> nato for now.
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad on the bracelet. Looks good on pics. However, excellent pairing with the Bond Nato... you sir have earned a special invitation to post it. here ... Looks sweet! 








When the Strap makes the watch WHOLE! A Tribute!


Used an old belt to make a “Distressed” strap for my PAM 510, the Blue & Yellow stitching represents the distress the people of Ukraine are suffering, my small token of support for them and a quick end to their distress.




www.watchuseek.com





So.. what are your thoughts? 

For me... TX Field Military with Azaleas background! 
TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Too bad on the bracelet. Looks good on pics. However, excellent pairing with the Bond Nato... you sir have earned a special invitation to post it. here ... Looks sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the invite, the bond nato does look great on it.

So far I can't complain, it was a warehouse deal so a return for whatever reason, there is a defect on the outer sleeve of the box it came in, all the plastics were on the watch and the bracelet was unmunged with the tag still on it.
The size is good as my wrist is wide, visually it is easy to look at and easy to read.
It has a comfortable weight, the second hand hits most if not all markers consistantly like the infusion diver I gave to my son.
I am happy, another great field watch to add to my stable.

.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone, my first post on the forum! I'll have to do an introduction in another thread soon.

One of the few I have. DIY Watchclub Pilot-style, assembled it myself. A really enjoyable experience.

Last photo is the current strap, Strap Mill Canada Stand With Ukraine NATO. Really great quality and for a great cause!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mod with Firefly Dial in a Seiko 5 SNKK87 case. Actually enjoying the non-screw-down crown and NH38 combo.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jun 23, 2021)

These...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Strapped to my bike - a little Timex with excellent contrast and readability.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

bhvrdr said:


> These...
> 
> View attachment 16613711
> 
> ...


What’s your definition of field watch?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

nelamvr6 said:


>


Love that strap combo I have the same watch that line matches the line perfectly 👌where is it from please ?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mustang1972 said:


> Love that strap combo I have the same watch that line matches the line perfectly 👌where is it from please ?


Thanks! That's from Wrist Candy Watch Club: Luxe Navy Khaki Seatbelt Nylon


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

nelamvr6 said:


> Thanks! That's from Wrist Candy Watch Club: Luxe Navy Khaki Seatbelt Nylon


Great thanks


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)

The GG-W-113 is a Hamilton. Not sure if the Swiss Army counts, but it did serve as a field watch for me.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Mazzyracer said:


> The GG-W-113 is a Hamilton. Not sure if the Swiss Army counts, but it did serve as a field watch for me.
> View attachment 16628914


Swiss Army:

Arabic numerals
13-24h markers
clear, legible face
Sure looks like a field watch to me!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Swiss Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Field watch of a sort


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

S"NH36"K


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mikethompson (9 mo ago)

Paxman said:


> Field watch of a sort
> View attachment 16643856
> 
> View attachment 16643855


Wow! That is a nice watch. Mind telling me what that is?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I found my fav thread it seems!


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Tried a few straps on this guy but this is my favourite I feel the black really contrasts with the white dial. When I first got it on standard green nato I nearly sent back it made watch look cheap I love it now really glad kept.


----------



## Ced94 (Sep 9, 2021)

2 of my fav field watches. Too bad Luminox never made it in automatic... Thinking of converting it in auto.

The other is modular and can easily swap case and strap. Auto Seiko mvt.
Love the military openwork case!


----------



## Jeff4134 (Sep 6, 2021)

Paxman said:


> Field watch of a sort


what strap is that on your Panova? Looks great!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jeff4134 said:


> what strap is that on your Panova? Looks great!


Thanks! It's a Strapcode Superfine brushed.









Quick Release Classic Superfine Mesh Watch Band, 18mm, 19mm, 20mm or 22mm, Brushed


18mm 19mm 20mm 22mm Mesh watch band. Quick release densely knitted superfine wire mesh watch band, with your vintage style watches are a perfect match. Quick release pins have been added which would allow watch owners to be able to quickly swap out the watch strap without using any tools.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

SRPG27


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

[4ebb58287c4d6cac65.jpg[/IMG]

.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


how do you like this one? recommended?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> how do you like this one? recommended?


Absolutely! ONe of my favorite Timex watches! Great price if you can get it with a double coupon. but at least that 15% off.. is a good value.


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Would this qualify as a field watch? My intention was to build a watch with the military twist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

JojX said:


> Would this qualify as a field watch? My intention was to build a watch with the military twist.
> View attachment 16650808
> View attachment 16650809
> View attachment 16650810
> ...


I see more of a RailRoad watch than a field watch... but the important thing is that you like it and that you wear it. 

Looks good.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> I see more of a RailRoad watch than a field watch... but the important thing is that you like it and that you wear it.
> 
> Looks good.


Yeah, it does have more of a railroad field (I personally call it Railbastard). And yes, I do like it a lot  out of my mil-like watches this is prolly in top 3


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## krebs.pjc (Nov 4, 2021)

SRPG27 with beadblasted case, Miltat bracelet and refitted sapphire crystal


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

If only i could unsee those bloody rivets on the strap. Otherwise a perfect watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

JojX said:


> If only i could unsee those bloody rivets on the strap. Otherwise a perfect watch.
> View attachment 16660512
> View attachment 16660511
> View attachment 16660513
> ...


I don’t mind them actually. Would prefer if they weren’t there, but in reality they’re serving a purpose by reinforcing the strap. 

Great looking piece. In real world, no worry use, this is much better than say a MkII or Serica. Citizen really nails the tough field watch IMO.


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

What model is that?


Wolfsatz said:


> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16647567


nice black Foam bracelet, is that a dog leash?


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mark.O said:


> What model is that?


Answer here








The Timex Expedition Appreciation Thread


Moved the great-smelling, quick-release, excellent Sugess leather over here (on account of the also-excellent Timex original got plum wore out) in, like, 4 seconds! What a time to be alive!  Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bill M. said:


> nice black Foam bracelet, is that a dog leash?


Yup.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

efawke said:


> I don’t mind them actually. Would prefer if they weren’t there, but in reality they’re serving a purpose by reinforcing the strap.
> 
> Great looking piece. In real world, no worry use, this is much better than say a MkII or Serica. Citizen really nails the tough field watch IMO.


Yeah, I’m pretty impressed. That’s I believe is the epitomy of a beater watch. But Serica is a different beast. Auto with what I consider perfect sizing, broad arrow hour hand, lovely designed dial, interesting bracelet design, can be dressed up or down, etc. If it was a tad cheaper, it would be my next watch. Citizen on the other hand wouldn’t go down that well with a suit but that’s not what it’s made for


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

My home built. SW200.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Heavily modded Cooper watch. Fitted the sapphire crystal, replaced a basic quartz miyota with TMI VH31, changed the dial and added a high quality single pass NATO with a homemade leather loop. Thinking of fitting thinner hands.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition North Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16670852
> View attachment 16670853


What a beast! Can we see the watch too, please?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Praesidus A-11 Origin, a hefty (!) 32 mm in diameter--same as the WWII spec. Quartz, but nicely designed and finished IMO, even without making allowances for the low price, and with a very good leather band and double-domed mineral glass crystal. You were expecting sapphire for $129?


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Literally heading to the field with my unit for a couple weeks. That makes the Bertucci my most 'field' field watch.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition North Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

On perlon strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know if this Glycine Combat Sub qualifies as a field watch, as it is hard to read in low light. The numerals, markers and hands don't contrast well with the dial and the lume (if there is any) is useless. 
On the OTHER hand, maybe this would make a good MILITARY field watch in the sense that it wouldn't give away a soldier's position with the lume or anything too flashy?

At any rate, I think it looks cool!

It's 42 mm, but fits my small wrist well anyhow. (it doesn't overhang my wrist, as this images makes it appear to) It's my first black PVD watch.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: vta_watch
Pixelfed: vta_watch


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

OOps... sorry wrong thread


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

More of a pilot than a field…


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

A question to Wolfsatz: You seem to know more about Timex than Timex hence my question. I’ve just come across this beauty highly discounted (80 euros) but while browsing the Web this particular model doesn’t seem to exist. It’s a 36er solar powered blue dial no date field watch on a nato. The shop is legit. Have you heard about this particular model? I’m seriously considering pulling the trigger.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

My favourite Timex from the MK1 line. Stainless steel fixed lugs bezelless case @36mm with high dome acrylic, no indiglo and no crazy ticking.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Another under roughly $5 total new acquisition. Part of the Ebay Bag o’ Watches I recently bought. Just needed a new battery. Oh and lume shot too!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

peskydonut said:


> View attachment 16682827


Lovely strap. Any chance for a link, please?


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

JojX said:


> Lovely strap. Any chance for a link, please?


Thanks. Sure thing... 









THE M-1943C CANVAS STRAP


A rugged cotton canvas strap based on the shade ref. OD No.3 found in US field equipment in 1942-1944 service . Keeper style varies. Please refer to “Variation” name. .




www.haveston.com


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

JojX said:


> A question to Wolfsatz: You seem to know more about Timex than Timex hence my question. I’ve just come across this beauty highly discounted (80 euros) but while browsing the Web this particular model doesn’t seem to exist. It’s a 36er solar powered blue dial no date field watch on a nato. The shop is legit. Have you heard about this particular model? I’m seriously considering pulling the trigger.
> View attachment 16683001


That’s a legit model. It seems hard to find now. It looks like only Mr. Porter has it. 



https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens/product/timex/accessories/fashion-watches/field-post-solar-36mm-stainless-steel-and-recycled-webbing-watch/25185454455578252


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> That’s a legit model. It seems hard to find now. It looks like only Mr. Porter has it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens/product/timex/accessories/fashion-watches/field-post-solar-36mm-stainless-steel-and-recycled-webbing-watch/25185454455578252


Thanks! I placed an order a few days ago and it should arrive any time soon. Will post the pics.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been in the field with my unit at a training exercise (still a few days left to go). I hadn't worn the Bertucci in a while but took it as my field watch. It's been awesome in the field. Very rugged and reliable, plus the lume on the hands lasts all night so I can get a quick look at the time, whether it's 0300 or 0530. I'm very happy with it.






























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This has just arrived. Nice. The strap not so.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: vta_watch
Pixelfed: vta_watch


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Some thoughts on the Timex solar 36mm. I’ve had it for a day and it’s a nice watch.















The good:

movement
size
price
sapphire
wr
beadblasting
screwdown crown and caseback
sec hand (almost) hitting the markers
comfortable to wear
The bad:

nato strap (the loops are far too big)
chapter ring off









My subjective impressions:

it’s bland
I wish the numerals weren’t grey but white or patina for aesthetics and visibility
I wish the bezel was slightly fatter (the watch looks tinny, not because of the 36mm size, I’ve got other 36ers that don’t look tinny)
it’s basically all-dial with short tiny lugs 
I wish the crown was bigger

I hope it’ll grow on me. I’ll give it a few wearings to see what it’s made of.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 16700571


Lume monster for well under $50!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> Lume monster for well under $50!


A well-known UK chain store is selling them for £19.99 just now.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> A well-known UK chain store is selling them for £19.99 just now.


Do you know if that famous UK chain Store ships internationally?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

JojX said:


> Do you know if that famous UK chain Store ships internationally?


I believe they only offer delivery within the UK


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

New arrival I found on Bertucci's Certified Pre-Owned page. On a Haveston Parade Series strap in '51 Green that I modified to be single-pass.









Instagram: vta_watch
Pixelfed: vta_watch


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

That looks really nice! Is that a older bertucci?


larand said:


> New arrival I found on Bertucci's Certified Pre-Owned page. On a Haveston Parade Series strap in '51 Green that I modified to be single-pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Mark.O said:


> That looks really nice! Is that a older bertucci?


Thank you! Yes, it's a discontinued model, the A-2T Super Sport. There's one listed on eBay right now if you're looking for one. 

Instagram: vta_watch
Pixelfed: vta_watch


----------



## Fabian. (7 mo ago)

JojX said:


> View attachment 16652945
> View attachment 16652946
> View attachment 16652947
> View attachment 16652948
> View attachment 16652949


Nice watch mate!
Self-built or from which company?


----------



## elishatamir (7 mo ago)

kinglee said:


> I know divers are big favorites here and with me too. But I'm also a big fan of the field watch. So show what you have. Let's keep this within the affordable rules.
> 
> My wingman is 42mm dark blue dial. Sadly I think it is discontinued.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Fabian. said:


> Nice watch mate!
> Self-built or from which company?


MWC Dirty Dozen. Seagull auto hacking movement. Very good lume. Nice canvas strap.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

That's really nice! Mod or?


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

BSHt013 said:


> View attachment 16704315


Is that the new namoki skx013 case?


----------



## throwbackTN (7 mo ago)

So reflective, but still love the Khaki


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Is that a mod or?



Theflyingclocksman said:


>


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Mark.O said:


> Is that a mod or?


Not a mod, Model C Field Explorer | American Field Watch, Automatic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

throwbackTN said:


> So reflective, but still love the Khaki
> View attachment 16705558


The Hamilton’s are pulling at me - nice piece!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

JojX said:


> Is that the new namoki skx013 case?


I believe it is, this one: 








NMK931 Field Watch Case Bundle: Steel Finish


You guys really loved our first Field Case so we’re really stoked to introduce the NMK931 Field Watch Case Bundle in Steel Finish - another plug & play mid-sized case that’s really versatile and makes for a great base for a multitude of watch styles and build possibilities. At 38mm, it's modern...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Mk1 Aluminum TW2T10300. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I think this can qualify as a field watch based on its large hands and indices. Guess it could be a diver too based on its legibility, lume, 200m and helium release valve … lol


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbwilson1970 (11 mo ago)

Canister Fieldmaster
Just arrived today!


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

Been using my Weekender on an elastic nato for hikes, backcountry wilderness camping, and soccer matches when I'm in the Supporter section (can get messy with beers flying, haha).

Achievement this weekend, on a 3 mile hike our little one carried her own backpack with her water the whole way, didn't need to be carried! 600 feet elevation gain (new record for her), she's done longer distances but needed to be carried at points.

Weekender ran on it's 1st battery for about 7 years, going strong on it's 2nd one now.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Victorinox Swiss Army Cavalry, both from the early 1980's. I guess they might be approaching "classic"? (Forty years on.)

Black face









White face


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeff4134 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Coffee by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

My new Steeldive 1940M


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus on a new strap from StrapsCo


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

SWC Ark at Beachport, South Australia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16772982


Mine says hello


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

JojX said:


> Mine says hello
> View attachment 16774939
> View attachment 16774941


Back atcha 👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Back atcha 👍🏻
> View attachment 16774960


Lovely piece, innit?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16772982


What size are these citizens


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Guessing this qualifies, says Field on dial! Under $500, which is unusual for me.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

The unstoppable Bertucci on the beach. It’s been in the pool, snorkelling, as well as surviving a water park. 
A perfect cheap camping, holiday and general bashing about watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Size conparison between ray mears and citizen BM8180-03e


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Seiko 5?


Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16787168


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mark.O said:


> Seiko 5?


SARG011


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Leather Straps by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff4134 said:


> View attachment 16759285


Strap combo is on point - well done.


----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

Here’s my Momentum titanium case alarm watch on a cork strap. Great combo if you have sensitive skin. Full lime dial is good for night time , it last about 5-6 hours depending on how strong the light source shining on it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

I think both of these can be considered‘field’ watches. The CWC certainly but I think the mid size tag heurer can too, 200 metre water resistance good accurate quartz movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Citizaner said:


> Here’s my Momentum titanium case alarm watch on a cork strap. Great combo if you have sensitive skin. Full lime dial is good for night time , it last about 5-6 hours depending on how strong the light source shining on it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How soft/flexible is the cork strap? I’ve never tried one.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

FortunateSon11 said:


> How soft/flexible is the cork strap? I’ve never tried one.


I think it's about as soft as a cloth strap, it's very flexible too, I have 2, a 20 and 22mm strap. I sometimes get red marks on my wrist from metal or leather straps, but aside from a pressure mark which fades in a few minutes if I've worn it too tight I get no discomfort from the cork straps at all. I definitely recommend get at least one to try it out.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Citizaner said:


> I think it's about as soft as a cloth strap, it's very flexible too, I have 2, a 20 and 22mm strap. I sometimes get red marks on my wrist from metal or leather straps, but aside from a pressure mark which fades in a few minutes if I've worn it too tight I get no discomfort from the cork straps at all. I definitely recommend get at least one to try it out.


Interesting - I’ve always been curious about them, and I like the look, but never actually bought and tried one. Maybe it’s time…


----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

The best cork straps I found are made in Portugal, but they are easy to find online. Plenty of options on eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I never had a full cork strap, but Jack Mason does cork backed straps and I was amazed how comfortable it is.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Citizaner said:


> The best cork straps I found are made in Portugal, but they are easy to find online. Plenty of options on eBay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

I don’t own one of these (yet), but I would to have one as a field watch:


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

FortunateSon11 said:


> I don’t own one of these (yet), but I would to have one as a field watch:
> View attachment 16794352


You’ve picked the best one.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Citizaner said:


> The best cork straps I found are made in Portugal, but they are easy to find online. Plenty of options on eBay.


This one's made in Chile by Andrea (Martú ). Very soft and comfortable.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ziptie said:


> You’ve picked the 2nd best one.


FIFY 🤗


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Mhutch said:


>


I need to get one of those. I was thinking the 40mm titanium vintage model like this one:








Any proud owners of this particular model?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

Bulova 262kHz on elastic nato. It’s a field watch as far as I’m concerned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

JojX said:


> I need to get one of those. I was thinking the 40mm titanium vintage model like this one:
> View attachment 16805244
> 
> Any proud owners of this particular model?


I had the 44mm version. It’s a great watch.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

JojX said:


> I need to get one of those. I was thinking the 40mm titanium vintage model like this one:
> View attachment 16805244
> 
> Any proud owners of this particular model?


Yup.
ive had one for over a decade and i love it. When i need a beater I use this, and still no scratches on the glass bacause of the great design. Case shows aotta wear. The most accuratewatch i own too. Takes anything 2m nato and looks great. Great all night lume too. I acnnot say enough goos about Bertucci. Totally underrated these are.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

The classic Seiko Black Turtle SRP777


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD is my first Seiko, and my first (or maybe second) mechanical/automatic movement. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

CWC Quartz from 1991 I think. I’m glad this watch has a battery hatch to make it easy to replace the battery myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

40mm version..."khakiest" field


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

"Cheap" but no less appreciated Citizen...


----------



## Holden (Nov 8, 2006)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> "Cheap" but no less appreciated Citizen...



Do you know the model #?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Holden said:


> Do you know the model #?


AW5000-16L


----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> AW5000-16L


Love the styling of that. If only they did it in a smaller size. 42mm too big for me.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Omega Dynamic III...smallest diam watch I own/wear ~37mm. Generic president bracelet soon to be replaced by forstner president (1450) as the oem bracelet is next to impossible to find and cost prohibitive


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

Canister Watches Fieldmaster

Pretty standard microbrand specs:

316L stainless steel case, caseback, and bracelet
200m water resistance
41mm diameter
20mm lug width
50mm lug to lug
Miyota 9015 movement
SuperLuminova C3
Sapphire crystal
Ceramic bezel insert


----------



## sWatchtiktak (5 mo ago)

FORMULa said:


>


my man! You are so lucky! Ive been looking high and low for this piece! I was going to settle for the Lorus Lumibrite as a daily for work but will keep looking. I’ll probably most likely end up getting that Lorus lol. Great collection!


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

sWatchtiktak said:


> my man! You are so lucky! Ive been looking high and low for this piece! I was going to settle for the Lorus Lumibrite as a daily for work but will keep looking. I’ll probably most likely end up getting that Lorus lol. Great collection!


Thanks, I have seen them on sales corner and ebay, Sakura watches had them not to long ago...


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

New 42mm Baltany. I am very impressed with quality.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great, @Tomc1944! Mind sharing the lug-to-lug?

Here’s a 36mm Timex I enjoy. Its small size, fixed strap bars, and domed acrylic crystal make it a great vintage-inspired option.

I realized when I took the photo that I inadvertently matched the shirt with the strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks great, @Tomc1944! Mind sharing the lug-to-lug?
> 
> Here’s a 36mm Timex I enjoy. Its small size, fixed strap bars, and domed acrylic crystal make it a great vintage-inspired option.
> 
> I realized when I took the photo that I inadvertently matched the shirt with the strap.


51mm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

☝ I like that a lot...model # ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> ☝ I like that a lot...model # ?


SARG011


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

38mm Khaki. These are simple and maybe a bit 'plain' to some. but I really cant fault them.
Just a good old no nonsense watch with great accuracy and super legible dial.
It could easy be my only watch.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

My new PMD56 arrived and I’m pretty stoked about it. Near perfect fieldy, imo. My dog, Peanut, wants a treat.


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

Feels.. fieldy to me?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

36 mm


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

TalkingClock said:


> 38mm Khaki. These are simple and maybe a bit 'plain' to some. but I really cant fault them.
> Just a good old no nonsense watch with great accuracy and super legible dial.
> It could easy be my only watch.
> View attachment 16820967


Its a fantastic watch and I often think the same it could be my only watch. At first when received slightly underwhelmed but then grows and grows and you appreciating how great it is. It also makes chunky divers now feel too big to me.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

On an aged Stowa strap with the original titanium buckle:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace Globetrotter by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

From bracelet to perlon.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> From bracelet to perlon.
> View attachment 16837403
> View attachment 16837404


This is so much nicer than the current Seiko iteration of a field watch (srpg if memory serves me well). Beauty. Strap, bracelet, perlon or what have you, it’ll always look classy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

JojX said:


> This is so much nicer than the current Seiko iteration of a field watch (srpg if memory serves me well). Beauty. Strap, bracelet, perlon or what have you, it’ll always look classy.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Not your usual Field


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

San Martin SN0034CQ-2 with custom dual.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mylesofsmyles said:


> View attachment 16843492
> 
> View attachment 16843493


What's this? ^^^^


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> What's this? ^^^^


my not be the same watch but it's a longisland watch
Islander Mitchel Automatic Field Watch with Black DLC SS Case and an AR Sapphire Crystal #ISL-82


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> What's this? ^^^^


Islander ISL-82


----------



## wrencher13 (Oct 11, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16841996


Would you mind sharing the model number? very nice watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

wrencher13 said:


> Would you mind sharing the model number? very nice watch.


SBCA001, JDM version. Non-JDM model has 50m WR marking on the dial.


----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

My $10 Timex Weekender (Craigslist special) resembles the clock at my office.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

These are clearly in the category of Field watches. They were produced, respectively, by Wenger (pre-Victorinox ownership) and Victorinox in the early 1980's. The Victorinox, on the right, is more precisely called a Cavalry watch - a subset of Field watches and definitely of military origins.

As I understand it, Field watches, in general, have design roots in military use (including infantry, cavalry, pilot), hence the 24 hour markings, along with the larger 12 hour markings, that many field watches of today have.

So, examples in today's "mixing bowl" of Field watches can vary, depending on multiple influences. And pretty much all exhibit large, highly legible numerical markers, relatively simple dial markings, and thin cases.










Taken from Long Island Watch website:

"(The) design and functionality (of military and field watches) originate from watches worn by soldiers during WWI (often called *trench watches*). Modern day field watches share many of the same aesthetic features as their military-style counterparts, including high legibility and stealthier case (thinner, PVD, titanium, and even camo) options."


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

This watch has some characteristics of a field watch (high legibility, somewhat larg(er) numerals, simple dial graphics, thin profile). But leans toward being more of a "Flieger" (pilot watch), with the "Type B" display and the triangle marker at the top of the dial.

With the Type B display, the minute hand is read on the outer dial markings, in minutes, and the hour hand is read on the inner dial markings, in hours. Kind of a cool way to display the time - especially when the utility of minutes counting is more important than hours.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Field-ish


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Holden (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you know the model #?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Holden said:


> Do you know the model #?


SBCA001


----------



## Holden (Nov 8, 2006)

Nevermind found it! SBCA001
Google's reverse image search is AMAZING!


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Awesome thread to stroll through - right from the beginning.

Though I tend toward diver-styles, I see another "Field" watch in my future.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I am also a dive watch junkie, I do have a number of field watches and were I to want to wear one this is the watch. User servicable as far as batteries and every time I compare it to my time source it is only a few seconds off. I have had it for 20+ years and it came in a mil-watch grouping. Very good field watch IMO.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I knew there was another field watch in my future... couldn't resist the looks of this one, the ease of Eco-Drive Quartz, and the great low price.

Citizen Garrison Watch black. Eco-Drive. 42mm x 11mm case.

I find that inexpensive watches can bring just as much as (or more) enjoyment than expensive watches.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 Aluminum Mk1.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Coming soon...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> Coming soon...
> View attachment 16853137


I’m just hoping they’ll offer it with nh35…


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

JojX said:


> I’m just hoping they’ll offer it with nh35…


 Yes it does come with the NH35


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This Boctok gets the job done. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16828978





Tjcdas said:


> '
> View attachment 16828978


These are good value watches👍😀


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mk1 mechanical


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Latest field watch for me... shown here in the Sonoran Desert. Loving this! 










Eco-Drive is just so easy. No regulating to mess with, no winding, no battery changes, awesome accuracy (Citizen says normal range is within 1/2 second per day... so, likely to be something more like within 1 second per week, in actual use.) Readability - √ Second hand alignment with markers is perfect! Thank you, Citizen!

Runs on sunlight, cloudy day light, interior light (flourescent,incandescent, LED), as long as it gets a small bit of any of those from time to time, good to go. Warns you about 4 days before it absolutely needs a dose of light to keep going! Brilliant!

Leather strap that it came with is ok, but I would prefer something a bit nicer. For now, I popped the watch onto an old leather band I haven't been using. I have some other options I will shop for now! (Black leather with red stitching, perhaps.) Fun.

This is certainly going to make my automatic divers jealous! 🤣


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

And just ordered...gonna be a gift for my son..


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

Check out what I purchased yesterday, a 1940s Timor field watch! I bought it from WeirClock (Tristan Weir) via Etsy. (Tristan did a great job repairing my late FIL's 1963 Citizen Super Deluxe last year.) The movement is AS1187.

I did some online research about this watch. Timor is famously one of the companies that produced the legendary Dirty Dozen for the British military. This watch clearly has a military-style design, although there are no "official" markings, so it's unclear to me if this was designed specifically for the military. According to one source I found, this watch was produced for the US Air Force, but I don't have any confirmation of that info.


----------



## rnzinser (May 17, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16840382


What’s the model number of this one?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rnzinser said:


> What’s the model number of this one?


JDM SBCA001


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

I know the Seiko Alpinist is a "mountaineering" watch officially. Not sure if is considered a "field watch" but some people certainly consider it one.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5
















SRP659J1


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16871364


I just ordered the same watch (sans logo) a while ago. Is it as good as I thought it might be? What’s the lume like? Any moans?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> I just ordered the same watch (sans logo) a while ago. Is it as good as I thought it might be? What’s the lume like? Any moans?


I think it's pretty darn good. It does seem to acquire patina at a faster rate than I'm used to with other bronze watches, which I think is good. It might have been better if they'd used "rose gold" hands, instead of yellow gold color. Lume is better than you might expect for this style of watch, but obviously not applied marker bright, like other San Martin watches. I was not sure about having quartz in my collection, but definitely a grab and go kind of thing, and it has become my standard reference when checking time against other watches. 

Otherwise, hard to find fault. For me, it's actually better than I expected.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Added a forstner president to the dynamic III. Not bad for fraction of price of an impossible to source original. Solid end links, screw in links, a couple comfort fit stretch links, pretty nice alternative. Done and done...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> I think it's pretty darn good. It does seem to acquire patina at a faster rate than I'm used to with other bronze watches, which I think is good. It might have been better if they'd used "rose gold" hands, instead of yellow gold color. Lume is better than you might expect for this style of watch, but obviously not applied marker bright, like other San Martin watches. I was not sure about having quartz in my collection, but definitely a grab and go kind of thing, and it has become my standard reference when checking time against other watches.
> 
> Otherwise, hard to find fault. For me, it's actually better than I expected.


Thanks a million for this. I was also hoping for the rose gold hands. Other than that it looks pretty solid. I have a Baltany Tuxedo with that movement and I’m really happy with it.


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Cincinnati Watch Co - Cincinnatus Field model, on a Strapcode jubilee


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rnzinser (May 17, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16875549
> View attachment 16875692


What’s the model number on this one?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rnzinser said:


> What’s the model number on this one?











Timex T498759J Expedition Military Field - Worn & Wound


If one could set a dollar amount to looks and style alone, the Timex Expedition Military Field T498759J would be worth a heck of a lot of money. Not because it uses faux materials to appear as though it were a luxury watch, nor gadgets and gizmos to feign tech. It doesn’t even really reinvent […]




wornandwound.com


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure if the expansion band disqualifies this as a field watch, but it's very comfortable and fits nicely. It's an Easy Reader replacement band. Sizing it took some doing; if you've ever done it you'll know what I mean. And in the background is one of my small friends.


----------



## glynb7779 (Nov 14, 2021)

SolomonSmith said:


> Not sure if the expansion band disqualifies this as a field watch, but it's very comfortable and fits nicely. It's an Easy Reader replacement band. Sizing it took some doing; if you've ever done it you'll know what I mean. And in the background is one of my small friends.
> 
> View attachment 16883383


Absolute comfort with my speidel expansion band on my Seiko snx427 field watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## glynb7779 (Nov 14, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16885251


Excellent!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap change


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I really like this strap I've had laying around for a long time, but haven't had success pairing it with anything.

Trying it out on the 
Timex Expedition Field Chronograph (T49905).

I feel like it would need to be a few shades darker to work with the black case.

Love this watch.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TickTockX86 (Feb 10, 2021)

twincity said:


> View attachment 16886744


What's up w/ those markings to the left of the date window?


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure but I think the marks are there to draw your eye to the date window.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

It goes like this, after a few posts of hammies, a mk1 will be posted.
Or a bulova
















Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

ox71 said:


> It goes like this, after a few posts of hammies, a mk1 will be posted.
> Or a bulova
> 
> 
> ...


How about this one for a change?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

JojX said:


> How about this one for a change?
> View attachment 16889935


Awesome, and then


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sunday is a fun day with my Hamilton. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Citizen AW1620-21e


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a couple others that somewhat fit the field watch description but these are my favorite. The red AR on the SNK is going to be replaced with blue pretty soon. The red is a little overwhelming. The Glycine just arrived so it's getting some wrist time right now.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived today... Traser P67 Officer Pro. Field-style. Swiss brand. Sapphire crystal. Full-lume dial. Tritium vials on hands and markers. Ronda 715 quartz movement. Came with an orange rubber strap which I just couldn't live with.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

My 31mm 1940s Timor, completely overhauled by Tristan Weir (WeirClock on Etsy).

Timor famously was one of the 12 companies contracted by the British MoD to produce the "dirty dozen" watches during WWII, and this obviously shares some of the same DNA.

My understanding is this watch was sold in USAF PX stores, offered as an upgrade to the watches issued by the military.

Another collector told me that this model was favored by the ATC (the US Army Transportation Corps), the branch of the USAF that was tasked with transporting strategic supplies to US military bases around the world. If so, this watch has likely been to some pretty exotic locations!

Tristan did a terrific restoration job on the AS1187 movement. It runs like new and is very accurate (especially for an 80-year-old watch!), and has a power reserve of 40+ hours.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

Merkur "dirty dozen" homage.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I broke down and bought green one in addition to my black one.
















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

samael_6978 said:


> I broke down and bought green one in addition to my black one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choice. That really is the technologically best field watch on the market. 
Now all you need is the AT6080 to get it in blue.


----------



## Pepino (Oct 12, 2019)

Broke down? What happened?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 Camper


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Sterile Baltany


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought it like this about 10 months ago








. I now have it on a more compliant strap but I love the watch. 36 mm case 19 mm lugs. The case is 10 mm thick but to the bottom of the lugs it is 13 mm. water resistance is 100 meters. The lume is pretty fantastic and the spring bars (WHAT SPRINGBARS?) will never break. MSRP is 100 bucks. It is on the kahaki strap now which conforms much better to my wrist.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Bertucci Gamekeeper


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Jt33301 said:


> View attachment 16933339


Hamilton does bronze, what would Alexander think?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16899478


Nice, but I'd call it a GADA.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Russ1965 said:


>


A Cushion case Khaki with a Panerai style crown guard? Huh. I'm seeing a lot of Common stuff but also some rare birds, at least for me. I really like the San Martin. Is it maybe an homage of a TUDOR?


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@James Haury 

Just because 😎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

James Haury said:


> Nice, but I'd call it a GADA.


According to Citizen BN0211 Land.

*This is a field watch for adventurers who keep challenging themselves.*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

A few years after I got my Timex Midget, I finally found the original pocket watch (Ingersoll Radiolite Midget) it was based on. (Well, more accurately, "found one at a price I'm willing to pay for ".)


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New Erika's strap. Suits the Hamilton well...


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

38mm dirty dozen
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Pepino said:


> Broke down? What happened?


It could have been the alternator.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 16932696


Such an underrated Omega!

I love mine and will be servicing it here sometime this winter...

Enjoy! These are sleeper beauties!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Such an underrated Omega!
> 
> I love mine and will be servicing it here sometime this winter...
> 
> Enjoy! These are sleeper beauties!


100% agree. The Dynamic III really stood out to me as a unique underappreciated piece. One of the first "nice" watches in my collection that always puts a smile on my face. A little small (smallest I own/wear) but really enjoy owning and wearing it. The addition of the Forstner 1451 bracelet really made it complete for me.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

Simple one I just put together in a 42mm khaki case I refinished. Pt5000 movement. Intention is to apply my own logo on that dial


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy (3 mo ago)

I dress it up a bit from time to time with this strap, but I need to get back to something more appropriate for a field watch.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

DesertArt said:


>


That looks nice. Mind sharing the reference? I suspect it’s a bigger watch (42mm maybe?). Definitely a clean look!


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks nice. Mind sharing the reference? I suspect it’s a bigger watch (42mm maybe?). Definitely a clean look!


Thank you, Sir-Guy. It's my least expensive watch and I enjoy it as much as any other. Highly readable, very accurate, always ready and willing to roll. 

Here's the info:
*Citizen Eco-Drive Garrison Watch Black BM6835-15E - eBay $140 *
Movement: E111 Eco-Drive
Case size: 42 mm
Thickness: 11 mm
Tip-to-Tip: 48 mm
Band width: 21 mm

A couple more views:


----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

It's the weekend, so I'm wearing my Timex Weekender!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

DesertArt said:


> Thank you, Sir-Guy. It's my least expensive watch and I enjoy it as much as any other. Highly readable, very accurate, always ready and willing to roll.
> 
> Here's the info:
> *Citizen Eco-Drive Garrison Watch Black BM6835-15E - eBay $140 *
> ...


I have an earlier variant of this model and I love it!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> I have an earlier variant of this model and I love it!


Very nice, Ziptie... that looks like a classic - beautiful.

Yes indeed... I know exactly how you feel about it: so accurate, rugged, reliable, sensibly-priced, always ready to rock 'n' roll. And great looking, too!

When I take mine off I just rest it near a window, dial pointed toward the window - keeps its power topped off at all times.

Strap change on mine today, C&B Black Calf leather.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Kingmav77 (3 mo ago)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ziptie said:


> Excellent choice. That really is the technologically best field watch on the market.
> Now all you need is the AT6080 to get it in blue.


Good point. I'll wait a little to get it slightly used.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is my "go to" field watch during large construction projects.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

samael_6978 said:


> Good point. I'll wait a little to get it slightly used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


They’re under $350 new on buyee.jp right now. The exchange rate is just incredible. $450 was a good price when I bought my PMD 56.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Luch limited edition (serial number 195/200)


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ziptie said:


> They’re under $350 new on buyee.jp right now. The exchange rate is just incredible. $450 was a good price when I bought my PMD 56.


I know. I just can't justify buying it right now. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Recent picture. I didn't realize the make on the watch was also lumed. Just noticed it after owning the watch for year +









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Vintage Eco-Drive
One of the few I know with no date (the only one?? appart from the dressier Stiletto line)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I think I've found just the right strap for this, one of my favorite watches. A watch I would buy right again, if ever lost. Tritium illumination, sapphire crystal, Ronda 715 quartz movement. Very low profile, light weight. The ultimate in ease of use and utility, for me.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dezi656 (5 mo ago)

Some very fancy watches, but as ex military to me a watch should be reliable mechanical or automatic, with a bezel with compass points on it. My last watch in service was a Vostok date with a compass bezel bought in East Berlin in 1985.
A good time keeper,solid (built like a tank) .


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

dezi656 said:


> Some very fancy watches, but as ex military to me a watch should be reliable mechanical or automatic, with a bezel with compass points on it. My last watch in service was a Vostok date with a compass bezel bought in East Berlin in 1985.
> A good time keeper,solid (built like a tank) .


I’m curious about your requirement for mechanical or auto. Why is that?


----------



## dezi656 (5 mo ago)

In the "field" or away from civilisation you can't get batteries, access to a charger or depend on solar . So it as to be able to work by hand. And a compass use to find you're way and luminous for night time use.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

dezi656 said:


> In the "field" or away from civilisation you can't get batteries, access to a charger or depend on solar . So it as to be able to work by hand. And a compass use to find you're way and luminous for night time use.


Soooooo, solar is out then right?









Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## dezi656 (5 mo ago)

Yep, did one exercise 6 days in a dark hide.!.


----------



## dezi656 (5 mo ago)

Oh , and waterproof as well.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Filled too...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

DesertArt said:


>


Absolutely love this


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Mhutch said:


>


Very nice! Would you know what the model is?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

dezi656 said:


> Yep, did one exercise 6 days in a dark hide.!.


You can depend on a solar watch that is fully charged for months.
There are guys wearing the casio f-91 for over 10 years on the original battery.
And most of the soldiers responsible for navigation have either a compass or GPS, so navigational points on a watch serve zero purpose as the watch can be used as a mildly accurate compass without them.
Guys that swim with their watches usually wear divers watches so waterproof doesn't define a field watch either
The most widely accepted definition of a field watch is "a watch worn in the field"
And being mechanical and waterproof aren't the requirements.
I don't think this particular thread was ever about the purist definition of an issued or formerly government contracted military watch.

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Funny thing is my watch collection is getting bigger and bigger but my watches are getting smaller and smaller… Seiko SUS reissue in gunmetal.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Mark.O said:


> Very nice! Would you know what the model is?


This is a vintage (1970s) Bulova Accutron, Railroad approved, tuning fork movement watch. Either in 10k gold plated or 14k rolled gold plated.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

dezi656 said:


> In the "field" or away from civilisation you can't get batteries, access to a charger or depend on solar . So it as to be able to work by hand. And a compass use to find you're way and luminous for night time use.


I think there’s a fair argument that this solar/atomic Casio ProTrek is a more capable field watch than a mechanical one.










Solar-powered, syncs to the atomic clock long wave radio signal, lumed numerals and hands, 100m water resistance, UV backlight, stopwatch, countdown timer, alarms, two time zones, altimeter, barometer (with pressure change alerts), compass, thermometer.

If I need a real field watch, it’s what I’m grabbing. 👍


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> I think there’s a fair argument that this solar/atomic Casio ProTrek is a more capable field watch than a mechanical one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the best field watch out there. I had the FC variant and hate myself for letting it go. Might buy it again, but I'm sticking to my vow of watch purchasing abstinence this year after one relapse. Maybe in 2023.

Your version is even better because of positive display and lumed numerals.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Sir-Guy said:


> I think there’s a fair argument that this solar/atomic Casio ProTrek is a more capable field watch than a mechanical one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this?


----------



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

gruntmedik said:


> What model is this?


Casio ProTrek PRW-50. Specifically the PRW-50Y-1A for this colorway. 42mm across the bezel if you were curious about the size; it’s smaller than most ProTreks. It’s about the same size as a G-Shock square.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Sir-Guy said:


> Casio ProTrek PRW-50. Specifically the PRW-50Y-1A for this colorway. 42mm across the bezel if you were curious about the size; it’s smaller than most ProTreks. It’s about the same size as a G-Shock square.


 Thanks. I will be adding one of these to my box.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That’s really a good look on the strap, @Solbor. Very nice!


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Sir-Guy said:


> That’s really a good look on the strap, @Solbor. Very nice!


Thank you! I usually wear it on black leather, but this thing is a strap monster for sure.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16972116


John... that's the JDM ProMaster, isn't it? If I see it many more times I'm going to have to snag one up!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

DesertArt said:


> John... that's the JDM ProMaster, isn't it? If I see it many more times I'm going to have to snag one up!


Indeed it is, and yes you should. 👍


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)




----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

DesertArt said:


> John... that's the JDM ProMaster, isn't it? If I see it many more times I'm going to have to snag one up!


You should. Citizen makes the best non-digital field watches on the market. No one can compete with their tech.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> This is a vintage (1970s) Bulova Accutron, Railroad approved, tuning fork movement watch. Either in 10k gold plated or 14k rolled gold plated.


Classic. The old RR watch aesthetic is what got me into field watches.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> You should. Citizen makes the best non-digital field watches on the market. No one can compete with their tech.


What is the model number of that Citizen?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

VH31 inside


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

JojX said:


> VH31 inside
> View attachment 16981788


Looks nice and I like the movement.

Who makes it? Model #?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

DesertArt said:


> Looks nice and I like the movement.
> 
> Who makes it? Model #?


Well, I made it 
The case is QM Cooper (Ali), the movement is vh31, I replaced mineral crystal with sapphire, used the QM dial (they used to sell them separately) and the hands are from a 5 dollar kids watch (Ali). All on a tropic strap (the older one, not the one with quick springs which is too long and has a different texture). Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

A Field Watch (Flieger) for October!


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

I received this one today. A cheap Tandorio Flieger to ease the pain as I wait for my Dekla Type B to be made. Hoping against hope to have the Dekla by Christmas.


----------



## BaaManNate (3 mo ago)

Seeing all these Seikos makes me realize I need to fix my snk809... Looks like it somehow got moisture in it judging by a bit of corrosion on one of the gears.


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Sweeney_ said:


> I received this one today. A cheap Tandorio Flieger to ease the pain as I wait for my Dekla Type B to be made. Hoping against hope to have the Dekla by Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 16986916


For my money, "cheap" (by that I mean sensibly-priced, but well-made) watches are about as worthy as any stupid-priced luxury watch out there, which really are little more than just "show-off" pieces for people who spend stupid amounts of money for a wrist watch.

I think you did good with this watch! Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

DesertArt said:


> As far as I can tell, cheap (sensibly-priced, but well-made is what I mean) watches are about as worthy as any stupid-priced luxury watch out there that is little more than just a "show-off" piece for people who spend stupid amounts of money for a wrist watch.
> 
> I think you did good with this watch!


Thanks. Well for 65 bucks, I'm not complaining... NH35a, sapphire crystal and hacks. I work in a cable production factory and need something with a scratch resistant crystal but not so expensive that I'll feel like crying if I scratch/ding the case or something.

And of course it has to hack... it's dog-eat-dog at the time clock after a 12 hr night shift so I like to be synced to the second, swipe my badge and be first out the door. For an auto/winder, this one fits the bill nicely.

As for the expensive luxury watches, they are way above my pay-grade but I admit they are impressive. But it's all subjective, right? I mean the Dekla will be like a Tudor or even a Rolex to me but not to someone with more disposable income. What I find _more_ impressive - even though I am a noob at the horological game - is that post by @JojX a page or two back where he basically assembled his own field watch. Now _that's_ impressive to this noob.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

DesertArt said:


> What is the model number of that Citizen?


PMD56-2951 and 2952 are the original green and black dial models. 
The updated versions are AT6080 (blue dial) and AT6085 (all black case).

They’re 39mm, a hair too small for me. I’ve graduated to the CB0171 and variations models which have similar technological features, but are 42mm and have world radio reception. 
Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> PMD56-2951 and 2952 are the original green and black dial models.
> The updated versions are AT6080 (blue dial) and AT6085 (all black case).
> 
> They’re 39mm, a hair too small for me. I’ve graduated to the CB0171 and variations models which have similar technological features, but are 42mm and have world radio reception.
> Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


I'm glad you posted that PDM56 earlier. It got me researching them and I ended up ordering an AT6080 from Sakura last Saturday. I'm hoping it'll ship this week.
The 39mm and shorter lug to lug is a godsend in my case. cheers


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> PMD56-2951 and 2952 are the original green and black dial models.
> The updated versions are AT6080 (blue dial) and AT6085 (all black case).
> 
> They’re 39mm, a hair too small for me. I’ve graduated to the CB0171 and variations models which have similar technological features, but are 42mm and have world radio reception.
> Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


Dang... I wish Citizen would make those able to receive radio control signals in the USA.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Don't remember if I ever posted this, and I'm going to heroically resist the urge to re-read the entire thread.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

DesertArt said:


> Dang... I wish Citizen would make those able to receive radio control signals in the USA.


Yeah, everyone wants that.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Upon a time, I kicked myself for not picking up thus SUS-inspired watch. Luckily, one came up used.


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

JDM Promaster came in from Japan today. Synced to the Japan radio signal with JJYEmulator app and day changed to Kanji for the novelty.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16995210
> 
> View attachment 16995209


Awesome strap - can I ask where that one is from?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Awesome strap - can I ask where that one is from?


Thanks. I got this one from the business formerly known as Cheapest Nato Straps which I think is known as CNS now.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Paxman said:


> Thanks. I got this one from the business formerly known as Cheapest Nato Straps which I think is known as CNS now.


Good to know - thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Brushed the bracelet this afternoon to get rid of the satin finish on the centre links which looked odd and didn’t really suit the field watch vibe.


----------



## msa6712 (Oct 1, 2006)

Modern interpretation of a 1940s classic


----------



## TickTockX86 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sweeney_ said:


> JDM Promaster came in from Japan today. Synced to the Japan radio signal with JJYEmulator app and day changed to Kanji for the novelty.


Is there an iPhone alternative for syncing?


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

TickTockX86 said:


> Is there an iPhone alternative for syncing?


Yes, I believe the app is called Clockwave.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Camper


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Take your pick! 
Love the 36mm field watch look.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Cooper Pathfinder. Just your basic field watch... nuttin' fancy, from the British company Cooper/MWC. Inspired by the elite Pathfinder unit of the British Parachute Regiment... the classic style of the British Army's G10 watch. Miyota 2035 quartz movement.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

Seiko SNK381 on President Bracelet.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

KFM white dial on grey waffle


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Btreichel87 said:


> Take your pick!
> Love the 36mm field watch look.
> View attachment 17027828
> 
> ...


VERY nice "field watch" collection - top end for sure!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 17039593


Wow! That’s what you call patina! Nice strap BTW. Can you provide a link?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> Wow! That’s what you call patina! Nice strap BTW. Can you provide a link?


That's what you call forced patina, anyway...

Strap from AliX, here. When I received it, I was worried, because it wore small, and even with a day breaking it in, 7" wrist, I'm still on second to last hole. If you are much over 7" wrist, and/or like wearing a strap a bit loose, you may want to reconsider. OTOH, at $12 for a decent strap, you can't go too far wrong. Another word of warning, there's no backing on the bund portion that sits between the watch and your wrist. Not sure how that affects things, but it seems to wear a bit bendy at the end.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> it seems to wear a bit bendy at the end


TWSS


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I've had this for years, surprisingly accurate timekeeping on the cheap and still hasn't taken on water.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> That's what you call forced patina, anyway...
> 
> Strap from AliX, here. When I received it, I was worried, because it wore small, and even with a day breaking it in, 7" wrist, I'm still on second to last hole. If you are much over 7" wrist, and/or like wearing a strap a bit loose, you may want to reconsider. OTOH, at $12 for a decent strap, you can't go too far wrong. Another word of warning, there's no backing on the bund portion that sits between the watch and your wrist. Not sure how that affects things, but it seems to wear a bit bendy at the end.


Thanks for the extensive feedback. I have a 7inch wrist so probably it’ll be a tad too short.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

SRPG27


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 17039593


Here is mine. Patina formed naturally. Cleaned it once though. But a few days after the purchase. I find the strap pretty comfortable and good quality. If I eventually find a good quality bund, I’ll probably replace it. Nice little watch.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17049438


Looks like about 150ms off...need to re-sync.


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Im sure this was answered before, id appreciate a link, as to what is a field watch?


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> Field watch... singular? Madness...
> 
> Clearly I have a type, and I'm interpreting field watches just about as broadly as posssible. I left out my Casio MTD-1079 and AMW-320. They have elements that straddle the line, but I'd say they are both more diver than field. (Or the AMW is whatever the heck late 80's/early 90's throwback it is)
> 
> ...


the only reason i laughed was cause you said "singular??"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bulova Hack.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Snow in November


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Been trying out perlons. Never really on my radar but like them quite a bit. These are from clockwork synergy. Decent stuff.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

I really wished I could 'like' all the watches at this thread cause I love them


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CMuf said:


> Im sure this was answered before, id appreciate a link, as to what is a field watch?


Welcome!

Field watches are a class of watches inspired or derived from military watches originally used in the early and mid 20th century. The earliest were trench watches, not too far from pocket watches on straps. The US and UK militaries at different times commissioned standard issue watches that met particular functional and aesthetic criteria. Mid century pilot’s watches from German (fliegers) and other places have also inspired some field watches. Railroad watches meet the field watch aesthetics. 

Modern field watches have Arabic numerals, clean & legible aesthetics, usually decent lume, and are often a compact size. They tend to have good-to-great WR and toughness. They most commonly come on durable fabric or leather straps, though bracelets aren’t uncommon. 

Contrast field watches with other categories such as divers (usually no numerals, chunky, rotating timing bezels), or dress watches (thin, sleek, often no hour labels or lume).


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

G-shocks are the modern functional successor to field watches, but they usually don’t match the historical field watch aesthetic. 

Some people will tell you any watch you wear in a/the field can be a field watch, while proudly show off their diving watches. These people are missing the point of having specific labels for certain aesthetic styles to provide a common reference point.

Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Ziptie said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Field watches are a class of watches inspired or derived from military watches originally used in the early and mid 20th century. The earliest were trench watches, not too far from pocket watches on straps. The US and UK militaries at different times commissioned standard issue watches that met particular functional and aesthetic criteria. Mid century pilot’s watches from German (fliegers) and other places have also inspired some field watches. Railroad watches meet the field watch aesthetics.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interesting explanation


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Nano SUS in gunmetal.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

Very excited to add a fully-serviced 1956 Waltham A-17 to my vintage collection!

This one ticks off two aspirations I had for my collection:

• Acquiring a watch made in the Waltham, MA factory (I live one town over from Waltham). The Waltham, MA factory closed in '58 or '59, after the company was sold and relocated to Chicago.

• Acquiring a genuine military-issue watch.

According to the seller, "it was just serviced: completely disassembled, ultrasonic cleaned, assembled, oiled and adjusted. It runs and keeps excellent time." I should be receiving it by next week.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

beatcomber said:


> Very excited to add a fully-serviced 1956 Waltham A-17 to my vintage collection!
> 
> This one ticks off two aspirations I had for my collection:
> 
> ...


I just bought a poplin NOS 1945 US Military strap from WatchDoc on eBay to complement the A-17!











The shipping crate these were packed in:


----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

Well, I'll be darned... the lume on my '40s Timor still reacts to a bright, direct light (my iPhone's flashlight), albeit for just a few seconds.

My understanding is light-sensitive lume is not radioactive (which is something of a relief), but I would not have expected that from a watch of this vintage. Perhaps it was re-lumed at some point? Who knows...


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Anti-AR...lol that is the hallway light


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

CW C65 Cranwell


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 17063135


Praise be - there is at least ONE other person out there who seems to like this colorway combo on the Hamilton Khaki Dial!  I thought I was the only one


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

the khakiest khaki


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 - Byrd by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

A field watch from the Shire.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ziptie said:


> G-shocks are the modern functional successor to field watches, but they usually don’t match the historical field watch aesthetic.
> 
> Some people will tell you any watch you wear in a/the field can be a field watch, while proudly show off their diving watches. These people are missing the point of having specific labels for certain aesthetic styles to provide a common reference point.
> 
> Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


I think the Protrek line of Casio is more of a modern functional successor to field watches than G Shocks. Protrek are slimmer, more conservatively styled and typically have ABC-T sensors in addition to retaining G Shock advantages like toughness, LED light, stopwatch, radio control and decent (at least 10bar) WR.

Case in point, PRW50FC, my photo:


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

There will always be arguments over the requirements that make a field watch a field watch.
But since this isn't a "who's field watch is best" or a "who's field watch has military provinence" why do it?

The basics are legibility,some water resistance, some degree of damage resistance more than typical dress and casual watches and an unobtrusive profile.

Most gshocks and protrek watches are not unobtrusive on the average wrist and while they surpass traditional field watches in terms of water resistance and features and they are worn by soldiers in higher numbers than simple analog watches are, that doesn't make them better at field watches...as an experiment, spray some bug repellant onto your resin gshock or protrek and see what happens (no, don't do that because it will melt) a traditional field watch won't melt under that condition.

And diver watches aren't field watches no matter how many fields you wear them in, sorry diver fans, they just ain't.











Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Archive image:
Modified Timex Camper


----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

I’ve got a few. Currently wearing








my Snk 807. I think this was my second mechanical watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)

Best field watch I've ever owned. Bought it new during the 90's.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

Sweeney_ said:


> View attachment 17098770


What watch is this? Is this an Aliexpress watch? Link?


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

Gil_F said:


> What watch is this? Is this an Aliexpress watch? Link?


It's an MWC GG-W-113 U.S. 1960s pattern.
I got a nice deal on this as a display model from a UK seller but I'm sure you could find something similar on AliX for a decent price. I'm fairly certain mine just runs a nh35 movement.


----------



## IT66 (28 d ago)




----------



## Golexu (Aug 24, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> A field watch from the Shire.
> View attachment 17097663


Is this a custom build? This is great!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mühle Glashütte


----------



## RecaanHarb (Jan 3, 2020)

Hamilton Khaki Bronze!


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

Can a field watch work with a rubber strap?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

T Stanski said:


> Can a field watch work with a rubber strap?


Absolutely…


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

T Stanski said:


> Can a field watch work with a rubber strap?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Gil_F said:


> What watch is this? Is this an Aliexpress watch? Link?


Yes, it's an AliExpress watch. I've bought a couple of customized watches from this vendor, Time Watch Store. They work with you to get the design just right, and they are pretty fast as well. Here's the link to this watch. My wife likes this watch so much I'm getting her one customized for her.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


> View attachment 17108861


you need a Mk1 in your life (much betta than the Expedition)

Mk1 Classic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17111563


I really like the look of that watch. 👍


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dress Watch a la Field 

The Murren

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Was watching "Die Hard" last night. Most of the baddies, with their automatic weapons and rucksacks and other gear were wearing watches that looked to be 34-38mm in diameter and some of those looked like digitals. The sizes conform to tactical environments where smaller, less obtrusive watches are necessary for combat operations.

This one at 42mm, wouldn't cut it, but I like it anyway.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

It may be called the Nodus Sector pilot- but it's really a field watch with a friction bezel and great lume!!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 with hardened steel ICKLER case and bracelet.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Recently picked up the Vaer DS4 Meridian in 38mm (also in 42mm). Solar, lightweight, decent lume… with bracelet for $309 (about $250 after a holiday 20% discount).


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 17121128


On the verge of maritime field watches theme.. however the San Martin withthe Triangular hands instead of the Merc hands is lovely. 

Redo PIc at the appropiate time
Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

This 39mm Tandorio with NH35A just arrived from China today; $57 shipped. I immediately put it on a nicer strap.

Super-happy with it so far!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

40mm version


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is it racing season yet? 
No 10:08 is Nap Time!

Nap Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

twincity said:


> View attachment 17124135


Best bang for the buck for lume!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Tjcdas said:


> Best bang for the buck for lume!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex MK1 TW2R37300 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Boldr Field Medic II











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex MK1 TW2T10300 today. Happy New Year to all! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

beatcomber said:


> This 39mm Tandorio with NH35A just arrived from China today; $57 shipped. I immediately put it on a nicer strap.
> 
> Super-happy with it so far!
> 
> ...


Been eyeing one of those Tandorio's but the description is missing a lot of info - what are the specs like?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

what vintage is that Hamilton? Like that a lot!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Alpinist SPB243


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Does this count as a field watch, and does it count as affordable? Mappin and Webb original sold the Campaign as an upmarket? field watch, and the design goes back at least 100 years.. A couple of Christmases ago these were remaindered at £285 in various colours, some on alligator straps. A sort of modern throwback design with a wired lug style, but 40mm, and ETA movement. I bought this white one, liked it so much I also bought a black one, and then it was sold out. They even had a special limited edition in solid silver. This is the only photo on my phone at the moment.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bth1234 said:


> Does this count as a field watch, and does it count as affordable? Mappin and Webb original sold the Campaign as an upmarket officer's? field watch, and the design goes back at least 100 years.. A couple of Christmases ago these were remaindered at £285 in various colours, some on alligator straps. A sort of modern throwback design with a wired lug style, but 40mm, and ETA movement. I bought this white one, liked it so much I also bought a black one, and then it was sold out. They even had a special limited edition in solid silver. This is the only photo on my phone at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 17138949





bth1234 said:


> Does this count as a field watch, and does it count as affordable? Mappin and Webb original sold the Campaign as an upmarket officer's? field watch, and the design goes back at least 100 years.. A couple of Christmases ago these were remaindered at £285 in various colours, some on alligator straps. A sort of modern throwback design with a wired lug style, but 40mm, and ETA movement. I bought this white one, liked it so much I also bought a black one, and then it was sold out. They even had a special limited edition in solid silver. This is the only photo on my phone at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 17138949


with that chapter ring; it resembles a bit more like a Railroad Watch; but pairing it with a good leather NATO would be just like a field watch. I dig the design. 

ideas
Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Here's better pictures of the Mappin and Webb watches. I think the black is on the original alligator strap, and the white is on a cordovan strap. The third one shows some lume, and is on a different strap again.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

T Stanski said:


> Been eyeing one of those Tandorio's but the description is missing a lot of info - what are the specs like?


Well, the Seiko NH35 movement that's in mine is pretty well-documented. What else would you like to know?


----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)

I just received a proper military-style canvas strap from NATO International for my '56 Waltham A-17. Perfect!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

beatcomber said:


> Well, the Seiko NH35 movement that's in mine is pretty well-documented. What else would you like to know?


What is the lume type? Does it have AR coating? Screw down caseback? Lug to lug measurement?


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17134073


Really like that - model number?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 - manufactured in Pforzheim / Germany


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This one I built on Sunday. It uses Seiko VH31 and has this vintage Hamilton / Benrus vibe. The diameter is 35mm sans crown.


----------



## Golexu (Aug 24, 2021)

Casio Overland OVW-600


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dequardo50 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Older SNK 80X (whichever number the blue dial is). It was 47 bucks on an Amazon Black Friday sale. Leather band was almost as much 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

SBDC087 arrived. 2nd Alpinist in conjunction with the 1959 reissue. Another win for me, initial thoughts. Bonus is I got my extra link for the SARG009 after sizing the new watch bracelet. Super pleased about that and sort of figured the links were a match and was not too worried about making the SARG bracelet corect knowing this was on its way.


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS, "Reject." !


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------

